# 2012-13 Ohio Snow & Ice Thread



## Flawless440

Have to leave the last disappointing Snow season behind us. A new thread for a new season.

So whats everyone hearing? All my guys and the wife are saying this winter is the one. I'm staying negative, looking for different types of work this season. payup


----------



## born2farm

Wouldn't this be the 2012-2013 snow season? 

I'm planning for the worst and praying for the best. It can't be much worse than last year, but I do think we will see more snow.


----------



## secret_weapon

This is not much of a prediction, but... I have this cherry or some type of small crabapple tree in my front yard and last summer it did not produce. This summer it is filled just like 2 or 3 years ago when we got hit hard that winter. I'm hoping this is true. Also an Oak tree in the neighbors yard is dropping a ton of seeds, if i recall correctly, it too was 2 or 3 years ago. So with this I'm hoping for a good one.


----------



## born2farm

I see you fixed the title..lol just giving you a hard time


----------



## Flawless440

I never did, you have must been reading it wrong.

I like the sounds of the crab apple and the oakThumbs Up


----------



## born2farm

Haha...I was just worried I had been putting the wrong date on all my contracts.


----------



## Burkartsplow

secret_weapon;1487491 said:


> This is not much of a prediction, but... I have this cherry or some type of small crabapple tree in my front yard and last summer it did not produce. This summer it is filled just like 2 or 3 years ago when we got hit hard that winter. I'm hoping this is true. Also an Oak tree in the neighbors yard is dropping a ton of seeds, if i recall correctly, it too was 2 or 3 years ago. So with this I'm hoping for a good one.


My oak tree is doing the same thing and some of clients did that also and we got nailed that year. I am waiting to see how deep the wasps build their nests in the fields as they are a good predictor of the type of weather. Last yr only about 6 inches deep.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I guarantee it'll be better than last year! Thumbs Up


----------



## KevinClark

We have the same thing with our oaks out this way. Its gotta be better than last year......


----------



## DeVries

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1488262 said:


> I guarantee it'll be better than last year! Thumbs Up


Anything will be better than last year if your per push. Last year was a hit if you were all contracts.


----------



## KevinClark

Were all per push. Looking to change that for the 2013-2014 season...... Last year hurt


----------



## secret_weapon

Burkartsplow;1487570 said:


> My oak tree is doing the same thing and some of clients did that also and we got nailed that year. I am waiting to see how deep the wasps build their nests in the fields as they are a good predictor of the type of weather. Last yr only about 6 inches deep.


How many times have you gotten stung digging up wasp nests just to see how deep they are?:crying:


----------



## Flawless440

KevinClark;1489033 said:


> Were all per push. Looking to change that for the 2013-2014 season...... Last year hurt


All push as well, scared to take the chance


----------



## mynamewasmud

The bee keepers have been putting sugar out near their hives because the bees are working so hard to make honey. This means very cold winter and likely Alberta Clippers.


----------



## NickT

secret_weapon;1489041 said:


> How many times have you gotten stung digging up wasp nests just to see how deep they are?:crying:


Was thinking the same thing, ouch!! And how do you know where to dig? Are the holes that obvious?


----------



## coldcoffee

When trees don't produce well, as we have experienced this past season as well as other seasons, the common factor in this case is the result of a mild winter w/ mild temps that occur too early in the season, when the plants should still be in a dormant state. The plant basically thinks it's spring and will open its buds too early, which are tender and vulnerable. If they didn't experience the intermittent or periodic cold snaps, high winds and winter like conditions once they open, they would be fine & probably yield a higher fruit, as the result of having a longer growing season. This is usually not the case, because even though we have had a mild winter, we still experience those types of conditions resulting in burned buds & bunt ends on the tender growth of the plant. You have all seen where this occurs in Florida citrus crops when the farmers / producers have to take desperate measures to save the crops. Their success or lack there of for that matter, shows later in the season in the commodities markets. This is where the price of citrus fruit goes up (due to poor results) and in that case might make the cost of concentrated orange juice go down.

Some trees / plants are much more capable of recovery than others (depending on their zone), and those that can (such as an Oak tree), will potentially overcompensate by producing more new growth, thus more new buds for more fruit. More sensitive plants can recover will some help, usually in the form of heaving pruning and deep root feeding. When a plant becomes damaged by pruning, deer damage, or by the elements...the plant recognizes or senses that damage and responds by throwing hormones to that damaged part of the plant, thus creating 2-3 new shoots for everyone that's damaged. The result in theory (if it is strong enough) will result in a hardier plant. Neglected plants or weaker plants can become more vulnerable to fungus, disease & insect problems if not given some care & assistance. The results have more to do w/ the plants past, than it does w/ it's future. However, potentially the plant may have developed a means of better sustaining itself for the future, much like that of a persons immune system.

The matter involving bees, wasps & other insects can be a broad amount of reasons. If you are noticing an increase to ground nests this season, it has more to do w/ the drought-like conditions we have experienced.


----------



## tjjn06

Per push here too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Subscribed. I keep hearing good winter, but we'll see. Per push here, too. As long as it's not as bad as last winter.


----------



## muffy189

per push here also, im hoping for a better winter than last year but as ive learned from the previous 26 years it goes in cycles so im not holding my breath too much.


----------



## alsam116

subscribed


----------



## 496 BB

I got a boner early last year reading everything about all this snow only to get it smashed in the door. I'll believe it when I see it as thats how it should be anyways. Its nature and you cant do a damn thing about it. Anyways its about time to get the truck put back together so Im ready when it does snow. 

Wheres Sammy boy?


----------



## Mike_13

Anyone located in geauga county near chesterland? Might be looking for some help.


----------



## BobbyZ

Mix of both Contract and per push just to CYA with this crazy weather. And yes Jason We were feeling your pain last season, It was soo sad when your wife asked us to send picks of our (Few) storms just so your guys could see what some snow looked like...lol best of luck for the up coming season...

LET IT SNOW < LET IT SNOW


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hopefully we get more than 5 salt runs this winter down here!


----------



## Young Pup

Anything will be better than last year. Per push here as well. Just can't see them paying for something they don't need to pay for, if they don't have to.


----------



## BobbyZ

*snow and Ice*

Honestly, I hope they do insist on per push this year and we have as good a winter as we are all hoping. Then they will truly see the advantage of seasonal contract pricing...well at least for this year as they all have very short memories...lol


----------



## Mike S

So does Mr weather/JP have a perdiction for this year? LOL


----------



## NickT

Partly cloudy, mostly sunny???


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1496531 said:


> So does Mr weather/JP have a perdiction for this year? LOL


Should be better than last year. :laughing:


----------



## secret_weapon

I just recently read that a volcanic eruption in Iceland 2011 is the reason for no snow last winter. It apperently changed the airflow causing our lame winter. Well, hopfully no volcanic eruptions this year! I want snow!

Anyone want guess when we'll get our first measureable amount of snow? I'll guess Oct 29


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hoping for a great winter! Last year was rough, but we're still here, had our best year yet, and looking forward to plowing!!


----------



## Flawless440

BobbyZ;1494991 said:


> Honestly, I hope they do insist on per push this year and we have as good a winter as we are all hoping. Then they will truly see the advantage of seasonal contract pricing...well at least for this year as they all have very short memories...lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
That was funny
we didint even get to drop a plow, actually one of my guys did, drifts from some roof tops


----------



## Young Pup

Hmnn, 8 days away, but some snow flakes could happen next weekend. :waving:


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1503168 said:


> Hmnn, 8 days away, but some snow flakes could happen next weekend. :waving:


What! No way! Already?


----------



## Mike S

That will wake every one up! Im not ready and none of you are either. LOL!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1503260 said:


> What! No way! Already?


Yep, as of last night it was showing some flakes. lol

I am not ready at all. Just not in the mood to even look at the stuff. I have a crap load of leaf work still to do.


----------



## NickT

I'm not even close to being ready,still need to move all the crap that's around the plow just to get it out. Hopefully this week?????????


----------



## chevyman51

I still got to put a mount on my new truck


----------



## davisons4season

snow forecasted for next wed-thur


----------



## Hannalie

I hope you boys are ready for what could be a serious storm at least for the eastern half of Ohio. All the models are currently on board for this monster.


----------



## 496 BB

Ive been ready. Guess thats what happens when your not a lawncare guy...lol.


----------



## Young Pup

It will be interesting to see what the models show late tonight. To bad I am not staying up to watch them come in. lol


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1505449 said:


> It will be interesting to see what the models show late tonight. To bad I am not staying up to watch them come in. lol


What the heck? You should stay up all night and keep us up to date! LOL!:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1505465 said:



> What the heck? You should stay up all night and keep us up to date! LOL!:waving:


I will be up for awhile longer. lol Maybe Friday will be a rainout, and I can stay up all night. :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1505468 said:


> I will be up for awhile longer. lol Maybe Friday will be a rainout, and I can stay up all night. :laughing:


should be putting plowsite first on your list of things to do! LOL:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1505472 said:


> should be putting plowsite first on your list of things to do! LOL:laughing:


I am thinking of going back to a flip phone, this damn blackberry is trouble sometimes. It cuts into my work time if I am on the internet. lol
Plus I am trying to figure my new desktop computer. The other one took a crap, and I still have info on it that I need to get off of it.


----------



## chevyman51

Drove by the state shed today they got all the plows and spreaders hooked up


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1505493 said:


> Drove by the state shed today they got all the plows and spreaders hooked up


Dang, they are getting ready. Now it won't do anything all year. lol


----------



## 496 BB

Regardless if we get snow or not this storm ie. wind looks wicked from what Im reading. Of course we all know how that goes. Sandy is pretty big though. ILN even mentioned snow in their earlier forecast discussions. Thats unheard of for them.


----------



## 525Enterprises

It doesn't make a bit of difference to me. I predict rain, not snow...and not much of it. I have replaced over 40 roofs this yea from the last storm....so very high wind would be extremely profitable for me. So if the white stuff holds off and we get hail and high winds I would make more in 7 days than the next 3 months if it snows...


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1505687 said:


> It doesn't make a bit of difference to me. I predict rain, not snow...and not much of it. I have replaced over 40 roofs this yea from the last storm....so very high wind would be extremely profitable for me. So if the white stuff holds off and we get hail and high winds I would make more in 7 days than the next 3 months if it snows...


I don't want snow right now that is for sure. It would really screw up the fall cleanups that are in progress. This wind and light drizzle is playing games right now today. Guess we can't win them all.

Maybe if it does rain, I will go put the plow on test it out. :laughing:


----------



## 525Enterprises

Nutin like pushing water...lol


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1505499 said:


> Dang, they are getting ready. Now it won't do anything all year. lol


That's what I said. I hope it holds off a little longer I just got the mount on my 2500 still got a few little things to do to it before I am ready


----------



## SNOMACHINE

No snow needed yet. Haven't even begun to get snow equipment ready. Let alone service all 3 loaders, 3 backhoes, 3 skids, and get the rented equipment to sites. Dig out all the pushers from the storage building, service all the truck plows, and get 4 salters ready. But getting started this weekend. Sounds like one hell of a storm though. Lots of wind and some rain for here the way it sounds. Good luck to everyone this season. Hopefully the white gold flies this year!


----------



## Young Pup

Someone looks to get some snow out of this:

Hmm, W.VA BOOM!!!
heres the NAM: http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS_ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL_84HR.gif 
and the GFS: http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_10-1_120HR.gif


----------



## Mike S

I laughed crap-u-weather is call for 2 inches!!!


----------



## mynamewasmud

It went from 12 to 0 to less than 1, so I figure we'll know when it get's here. I have my saw chains sharp and gas cans full.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Just been issued a lakeshore flood watch starting Monday afternoon through Tuesday evening along the southern shorelines of Lake Erie. With gale & storm force winds.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow snow snow. Who wants it?? I don't. lol


----------



## Flawless440

I don't want snow yet, we still have crazy tree jobs from 4th July.. I had to buy a new chipper, i also just sold the biggest landscape/hardscape install in my career.. Actually have work for my guys all winter, first time ever. So with that being said i'm sure now it's going to be a bad winter with a lot of snow messing up my project.

Good problem to haveThumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Just checked the road temp sensors and they are sitting around 40 degrees. Get your salt loaded up. :laughing:


----------



## KevinClark

Hell with it... Let it snow


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1506693 said:


> Just checked the road temp sensors and they are sitting around 40 degrees. Get your salt loaded up. :laughing:


Weres that website??? I like that


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1506985 said:


> Weres that website??? I like that


Here you go. Look at the legend on the left and you can choose whatever you want to see.

http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/


----------



## KevinClark

I just seen on the weather channel about 10 mins ago that they are calling for some snow out in my neck of the woods. So from leaves to snow in the same week. I got the plow checked last night and my new salt spreader installed and checked last night. I'm ready for what ever is sent our way.......


----------



## BobbyZ

Thanks Pup for posting the link..Great tool...


----------



## Flawless440

Oh i have used that site for the traffic cams, i guess i never paid attention to road temps.. Thats sweet, thanks..

So is central OH getting snow??? i see guys getting geared up.. I dont want to waste my time..
The phone and emails are coming in to get contracts signed. People are losing it


----------



## BobbyZ

Best i can see we are just gonna get boatload of rain and wind...thats it


----------



## Flawless440

Thanks Bobby,

That's what i'm going for


----------



## Young Pup

BobbyZ;1507031 said:


> Thanks Pup for posting the link..Great tool...





Flawless440;1507046 said:


> Oh i have used that site for the traffic cams, i guess i never paid attention to road temps.. Thats sweet, thanks..
> 
> So is central OH getting snow??? i see guys getting geared up.. I dont want to waste my time..
> The phone and emails are coming in to get contracts signed. People are losing it


No problem guys. I just got back in from going to the bmv to register trucks. Walked right in and right up to the counter. Painless until I got the bill.Oh and the traffic was bad. Had other stops and one guy did not even stop for a red light. I have no clue what he was looking at. lol I will check out the weather sites and let you know what they say. I am thinking we won't get anything major. The ground is still to warm. But you never know. I know one model still had central ohio getting 1 to 3.

Be back in abitl.


----------



## Young Pup

I will bring these links back to the front. The first one the nam has central ohio in the snow. The second one has it further west. Just did a quick run down of the two weather sites. Not much has been said on snowfall amounts. But this hurricane is still getting strong and the pressure continues to drop. Looks like in may come in a bit south of previous thoughts.

heres the NAM: http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS_ETA21...WFALL_84HR.gif 
and the GFS: http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SF...10-1_120HR.gif


----------



## Mike S

Im going to pre salt. Thumbs Up:laughing: na im going to instead.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hoping for a good winter this year even though I had a good year pouring the crete. Still got one more big job to do so hopefully this rain does not stick around to long from Sandy.


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone else seeing snow flakes falling? I am.

http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KOSU.html


----------



## rblake

Hey Mike, I already pretreated. Had flakes this morning. I wish


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the first coating of the year. Time to go salt. :waving: Heck with that. I am going back to bed. It is cold out there.


----------



## Flawless440

its snowing out here in Gahanna...... Roll Trucks!!!!!!

It's a good sign we might get a winter..... we are due, i'm picking up another truck with plow and bulk spreader on Friday, a tan brickmen truck..... think i'm going to leave it tan just to throw people off


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sure is nice to get up and see blue on the radar!! Too bad pavement temps are still above freezing


----------



## karacjohnson

rain and sleet and hail and light snow all night.....very annoying high winds as well, its a great start to winter!


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with a dusting on the grass. Maybe it will get some of these people in gear to get contracts back in.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Subscribing for the season.


----------



## Mike S

Ok so i laughed at the forecast but did you guys see how much snow they got down just outside of circleville? Holy crap at one point 1.5-2 inches on the roads! It melted fast but wow! I would have never have believed it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Had an inch on the grass here. Went to patch a leaky tranny line on the truck tonight and found a leak in the oil pan. Winter must be coming.


----------



## Young Pup

Boy we have been wet here since Friday. A few hours of dry weather here and there. Today I actually got out and got some heavy wet leaf work done. Thank god for the rolling blower. I hope this pattern holds out for the winter. Wet and cold.payup


----------



## cwby_ram

Yeah, haven't been able to do much.


----------



## Flawless440

Hitting leaves hard this week...


Also changing all the bearings in a buyers bulk spreader.. Oh what fun


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1509580 said:


> Hitting leaves hard this week...
> 
> Also changing all the bearings in a buyers bulk spreader.. Oh what fun


Busy week here this week as well. Is it the weekend yet???? Last week took us all day to do two properties. The freaking leaves were so wet and heavy. Plus the properties we no postage stamps. Tomorrow we are in Clintonville and that should be an all day affair.


----------



## KevinClark

We are also doing leaves all week long!!!! OMG.... what a killer week this is going to be....


----------



## [email protected]

Also doing leaf removals and fall cleanups for the next few weeks.....can't wait for WHITE GOLD tho for sure.


----------



## Mike S

Ok, is it just me or is weather channel really dumb? They are already naming another winter storm. I hope they run out of names by the end of december and then what, they will look so stupid.


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1511849 said:


> Ok, is it just me or is weather channel really dumb? They are already naming another winter storm. I hope they run out of names by the end of december and then what, they will look so stupid.


Knowing the weather channel they will either start with roman numerials :laughing: What idiots


----------



## procuts0103

When is it gonna snow!!! Its November! :realmad:

M


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1511979 said:


> When is it gonna snow!!! Its November! :realmad:
> 
> M


Depending on where you are, you could have a long wait. lol I say the end of November or the first of December will be our first measurable snow in Central Ohio.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I am think we outta get a poll going to pick dates and see who's closest. Then we can all turn to them for our forecast since no one has a clue anyhow....I guess Dec 18th is first 24 hour period of snow with 1.25 inches.....lol


----------



## muffy189

525Enterprises;1514282 said:


> I am think we outta get a poll going to pick dates and see who's closest. Then we can all turn to them for our forecast since no one has a clue anyhow....I guess Dec 18th is first 24 hour period of snow with 1.25 inches.....lol


Im going with Dec 11th with 3.5 inches.


----------



## Flawless440

I have been telling the wife December 7th. 2-4 inches

Starting a Techo-Bloc Install this week, still have alot of tree work to get done.... Weird being this busy this time of year


----------



## Young Pup

I will go with December 4th as our first event here in CMH.


----------



## magneto259

Hey where do you locals get your weather info? I've been looking for a website with good historical data to come up with a seasonal bid for a church down the road from me.I'm located in Heath, Ohio. Most sites I've seen I have to use Columbus data. A few that actually give results give me data that is about a foot off of Columbus! We are only like 30 miles apart. Can there be really that much difference? Thanks in advance!


----------



## plowboy22

*snow forecast*

im going with dec 2nd 1.50 inches


----------



## Flawless440

magneto259;1515807 said:


> Hey where do you locals get your weather info? I've been looking for a website with good historical data to come up with a seasonal bid for a church down the road from me.I'm located in Heath, Ohio. Most sites I've seen I have to use Columbus data. A few that actually give results give me data that is about a foot off of Columbus! We are only like 30 miles apart. Can there be really that much difference? Thanks in advance!


I would say yes, east side gets a lot more snow than Columbus, i'm in Gahanna and there is always snow at the shop and nothing when we roll trucks to Columbus


----------



## magneto259

The variance makes it hard to come up with a seasonal bid. I'm trying to wrap my head around one right now.


----------



## born2farm

Has anyone heard anything about ODOT subcontracting some of there plowing this year? I have heard from two people now that Kokosing Construction will be handling some of ODOT's plowing. I have heard they are going to be plowing 270 this year with maybe more to come in the future?


----------



## chevyman51

plowboy22;1516153 said:


> im going with dec 2nd 1.50 inches


That would be a nice birthday present for me


----------



## Mike S

Long term not looking good! Another slow start!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1517660 said:


> Long term not looking good! Another slow start!


It's only November 18th Mike. You are not that old, you cannot remember the winters of the early 70's can you?? lol I can't either. :laughing: Don;'t get your panties in an uproar already.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1517698 said:


> It's only November 18th Mike. You are not that old, you cannot remember the winters of the early 70's can you?? lol I can't either. :laughing: Don;'t get your panties in an uproar already.


Im not getting fired up, old guy! Thumbs Up. Im not ready any ways. Still have to pick up and install the new spreader, get a sea container, have salt delivered, haul equipment, buy some more pushers, bla bla bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaa. I just need some kind of incentive in the forecast to spend some money.:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518300 said:


> Im not getting fired up, old guy! Thumbs Up. Im not ready any ways. Still have to pick up and install the new spreader, get a sea container, have salt delivered, haul equipment, buy some more pushers, bla bla bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaa. I just need some kind of incentive in the forecast to spend some money.:waving:


Old Guy!!! Huh. lol Dang you sound like Shawn, I bet he hasn't checked his stuff out yet. :laughing: Have you guys worked on his brine setup yet??


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518300 said:


> Im not getting fired up, old guy! Thumbs Up. Im not ready any ways. Still have to pick up and install the new spreader, get a sea container, have salt delivered, haul equipment, buy some more pushers, bla bla bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaa. I just need some kind of incentive in the forecast to spend some money.:waving:


How is this for incentive. From a post on Skyeye from Rich (chief meterologist):

How about this for a wild solution???

The GFS is colder, but seems to lose interest in a big storm next week. However, it actually shows a snowstorm here with 2 to 4" of accumulation by late Tuesday!

Here's a map, and the green over our area is all snow.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1518347 said:


> Old Guy!!! Huh. lol Dang you sound like Shawn, I bet he hasn't checked his stuff out yet. :laughing: Have you guys worked on his brine setup yet??


No not yet ive had to work alot so it will happen after the holiday


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1518348 said:


> How is this for incentive. From a post on Skyeye from Rich (chief meterologist):
> 
> How about this for a wild solution???
> 
> The GFS is colder, but seems to lose interest in a big storm next week. However, it actually shows a snowstorm here with 2 to 4" of accumulation by late Tuesday!
> 
> Here's a map, and the green over our area is all snow.


I will bet it will be just a fuzz to warm and or the ground might be to warm


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518360 said:


> I will bet it will be just a fuzz to warm and or the ground might be to warm


the noon's run still show some snow on Tuesday. Be interesting to see how this plays out. So get your stuff ordered. lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

Young Pup;1518643 said:


> the noon's run still show some snow on Tuesday. Be interesting to see how this plays out. So get your stuff ordered. lol


Stuff ordered my ASS.... i am not going to buy a single pound of salt. I am not going to even pull plows out of storage until 2013. We arent getting ****. We arent plowing ****
We arent salting ****. F$%k winter. It hasnt been here for almosf 24 months so if i am late old man winter can kiss my ass. I am not waiting on him again


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1518651 said:


> Stuff ordered my ASS.... i am not going to buy a single pound of salt. I am not going to even pull plows out of storage until 2013. We arent getting ****. We arent plowing ****
> We arent salting ****. F$%k winter. It hasnt been here for almosf 24 months so if i am late old man winter can kiss my ass. I am not waiting on him again


Some bitter folks in here!! Which I suspect is due to last years lack of winter, but hey you gotta take the good with the bad. Welcome to LIFE.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1518658 said:


> Some bitter folks in here!! Which I suspect is due to last years lack of winter, but hey you gotta take the good with the bad. Welcome to LIFE.


Buddy i am not bitter. You dont know me or who i am talking too. I am glad you rushed to a judgement oc me since k was quoting a buddy. I appreciate you trying to add your. 02 cents though on my post.....really...lol


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1518651 said:


> Stuff ordered my ASS.... i am not going to buy a single pound of salt. I am not going to even pull plows out of storage until 2013. We arent getting ****. We arent plowing ****
> We arent salting ****. F$%k winter. It hasnt been here for almosf 24 months so if i am late old man winter can kiss my ass. I am not waiting on him again


Someone needs a hug. :angry:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1518661 said:


> Buddy i am not bitter. You dont know me or who i am talking too. I am glad you rushed to a judgement oc me since k was quoting a buddy. I appreciate you trying to add your. 02 cents though on my post.....really...lol


Didn't mean anything by it, just light hearted comment about your comment. Very sorry it came off wrong....... Buddy.


----------



## Mike S

So im picking up a new spreader tomorrow so lets hope for some snow and I hope its snows for 525! LOL. Jp give him a hug!


----------



## Mike S

Almost forgot jp even brickdog said something today at our meeting about the chance for snow next week tues-wed.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518762 said:


> So im picking up a new spreader tomorrow so lets hope for some snow and I hope its snows for 525! LOL. Jp give him a hug!


What type of spreader???



Mike S;1518768 said:


> Almost forgot jp even brickdog said something today at our meeting about the chance for snow next week tues-wed.


See, if even the brown and tan guys are getting ready. lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

Chris Bradley just posted 4 to six inches for most of ohio. Between cinci and dayton expect closer to ten. 
I say there all freakin nuts so i plan on leavin the top off my 911 and cruisin around in a t shirt. I am not even going to attempt to test the plows..


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1518800 said:


> Chris Bradley just posted 4 to six inches for most of ohio. Between cinci and dayton expect closer to ten.
> I say there all freakin nuts so i plan on leavin the top off my 911 and cruisin around in a t shirt. I am not even going to attempt to test the plows..


are you serious?? Where did he post that?? I have not seen anything like that???


----------



## 525Enterprises

Check his facebook page....i swear...lol


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1518799 said:


> What type of spreader???
> 
> See, if even the brown and tan guys are getting ready. lol


Salt Dogg stainless under tailgate for the dump. Hope its as good as the 1500 poly hopper was!


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1518807 said:


> Check his facebook page....i swear...lol


Damn, that is interesting to see that. Now we won't even get a trace of snow. lol


----------



## Mike S

4-6 hmmm....... Naaaa!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518809 said:


> Salt Dogg stainless under tailgate for the dump. Hope its as good as the 1500 poly hopper was!


Cool, hydro or electric??


----------



## Mike S

You know me, electric. The cool part of this deal is i get to pick it up direct from the factory, I get to snoop around and check out whats new or coming out.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1518819 said:


> You know me, electric. The cool part of this deal is i get to pick it up direct from the factory, I get to snoop around and check out whats new or coming out.


Sweet. Have fun doing that.

Here is the map 525 was eluding too earlier:


----------



## 525Enterprises

Young Pup;1518823 said:


> Sweet. Have fun doing that.
> 
> Here is the map 525 was eluding too earlier:


My prediction is that everywhere its black will see some snow.....everywhere thats blue and white wont see any....lol


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1518825 said:


> My prediction is that everywhere its black will see some snow.....everywhere thats blue and white wont see any....lol


I'm telling you, I think he jinxed it. lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

I tried being positive at the beginning of last year and that did nt work. Kids say i have to use reverse psychology and trick winter. I have to see of it works!! Lol


----------



## Mike S

so any more news on the tuesday event? I might actually be ready for a storm next week!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Saw an updated version of the map showing above average precip but below avg temps
Thats snow....i also saw a picture of a unicorn.....one or both might not be real....


----------



## Hannalie

Happy Thanksgiving you Turkeys! I have a good feeling about this winter. Looking good for a few chances for snow this weekend and next week in northeast ohio.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Looks now with temp forecast that its going rto be nothing but rain again....


----------



## Mike S

Figured that would be the case. Oh well maybe next time!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Monday night into Tuesday winter mix here. That's what there saying rite now.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Bradley now has model at 1 to 2 of heavy wet snow.... i still say rain only without even getting a salt run in.


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Thanksgiving, belated. 

Went out of town for Thankgsgiving. Got back late last night. To tired to check out the models and weather sites last night. Worked all day trying to get some final cleanups downs. Damn wind was crazy. Got to eat and will check out the sites later on.


----------



## Hannalie

Already have a dusting on the grass and cars here. Should at least get to salt in the morning!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Now models showing nothing but flurries at best....i knew it was bad... it doesnt pay to prepare anymore...on the flip side since i didnt and we didnt get any snow...maybe i will and we will get some...lol


----------



## doskennel

I am no weather man .....but I keep hearing that this winter will be the one. I just hope it starts soon.


----------



## Mike S

doskennel;1520898 said:


> I am no weather man .....but I keep hearing that this winter will be the one. I just hope it starts soon.


Really? I really have not heard anything but "I hope" LOL!Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Still not ready, i bought a brickmen truck and have to track the plow down from another location.. Guys are still doing clean ups, dont want to put the bulk spreader on that truck just to have to take it off again. Two trucks are in the shop, swamped with a huge install. Suppose to start a week long tree removal project in Lancaster next week...

To much crap going on,,,

With that being said it will probably snow this week..

Got a truck for sale::::: 87 F350 Diesel, Flat Bed 2wd meyer plow.. $3k


----------



## Spool it up

525Enterprises;1520733 said:


> Now models showing nothing but flurries at best....i knew it was bad... it doesnt pay to prepare anymore...on the flip side since i didnt and we didnt get any snow...maybe i will and we will get some...lol


if you _really_ want it to snow , just make sure your truck and or plow is broken *and * in the shop . that will work every time .:laughing:


----------



## 525Enterprises

Perhaps we should ALL go wash our trucks....i hear that works too...lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone in the canton/alliance area salt this morning? I was up in Minerva this morning for a youth wrestling turney and saw a few lots that had been salted. Thumbs Up


Anyone wanna guess who? :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Ron Clapper was I bet!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.......


----------



## 525Enterprises

Too busy getting everything ready. All plow trucks and salt readg to go. Anxiously awaiting the freakin zero snow and zip ice we are about to not get.....thanks chris bradley....


----------



## Young Pup

No salt in the truck, no spreader on. I will wait to see what happens. Thumbs Up


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah that was my attempt at sarcasm towards stinking weathermen .... i have yet to even look at my plow setups this year.


----------



## Young Pup

That what I was thinking, but was not sure. You said you were going to wait. :waving:


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah...still waiting. I figure we still have 30 plus days for snow...


----------



## Bossman 92

Oh joy. It's not even December and I am already loosing sleep checking weather.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

that makes 2 of us


----------



## magneto259

Me too.... I was up every 2 hours checking for some freezing rain that was supposed to hit.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

yep said an inch here and we got maybe a trace, just barely stuck to grass and beds.


----------



## 525Enterprises

You guys didnt listen to me? I never woke up to even check. Slept till 645 before i even looked out a window...lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Mike S;1521560 said:


> Ron Clapper was I bet!!!! LOL!!!!


Yup! And believe it or not it didnt need it at all. What a joke. Looked like 100 lbs of salt on an acre lot. :laughing:


----------



## procuts0103

For those of you that have contracts this year, kiss them goodbye next year. No snow in the forcast for the next week or so and 50+ degree weather is bull S%^T. Going to be Dec. in the next couple of days and nothing. 

This sucks!

M


----------



## Mike S

Bossman 92;1523129 said:


> Yup! And believe it or not it didnt need it at all. What a joke. Looked like 100 lbs of salt on an acre lot. :laughing:


Thats funny, i talked to him last wed on the phone.


----------



## Mike S

procuts0103;1523334 said:


> For those of you that have contracts this year, kiss them goodbye next year. No snow in the forcast for the next week or so and 50+ degree weather is bull S%^T. Going to be Dec. in the next couple of days and nothing.
> 
> This sucks!
> 
> M


Im guessing this winter will be a repeat of last year........... I hope not but its looking that way, stay positive guys and if it happens it will happenThumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1523334 said:


> For those of you that have contracts this year, kiss them goodbye next year. No snow in the forcast for the next week or so and 50+ degree weather is bull S%^T. Going to be Dec. in the next couple of days and nothing.
> 
> This sucks!
> 
> M


Relax the season is just getting started. Now if this is still the same pattern the last week of january then yes this will suck. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1523464 said:


> Im guessing this winter will be a repeat of last year........... I hope not but its looking that way, stay positive guys and if it happens it will happenThumbs Up


There is a positive attitude. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike S

Im not going to lie jp it still blows major A$$! but I will still be positive about it blowing major A$$. YAAAA THIS BLOWS A$$!Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1523522 said:


> Im not going to lie jp it still blows major A$$! but I will still be positive about it blowing major A$$. YAAAA THIS BLOWS A$$!Thumbs Up :waving:


Ok, I won't lie, I want snow already too!!!!!!!!:::laughing: But i have been still doing cleanups and such. Now I am heading out to tear out a split rail fence.


----------



## procuts0103

Funny thing is I have 8 big ( to me ) contracts and only 3 per push, and I want snow!!!??? LOL I should be happy sitting at home getting paid! LOL

M


----------



## davisons4season

The snow can wait-----
have christmas lights to put up, 8k tulip bulbs to put in, cleanups, landscapes, etc


----------



## BDEZ

in bainbridge mike 13 if your looking for some help


----------



## BDEZ

in bainbridge mike 13 if your looking for some help


----------



## Young Pup

I am all done with cleanups, unless someone calls. Now it can snow all it wants/. Went out today to do one last cleanup. No idle time though, I am moving and got things to do in that department.


----------



## Mike S

WOW! Did I see correctly, a slight chance for snow around the 9th or 10th????????? Wait a minute, im going to hold my breath!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Hannalie

Book It!! It has been there for two days now.


----------



## Young Pup

Now it won't happen. :laughing: The models are showing storms, but nothing of a major hit just yet. Unless you want to look into the fantasy land. Then you can see this:


----------



## Hannalie

It is a step in the right direction. I am hearing a lot of good things starting with the Gulf of Alaska Vortex finally breaking down in a few days allowing for huge ridge/+PNA out west. The NAO and AO have been consistently negative or at least neutral so things are looking up. Last year the vortex never moved and never let any cold air into the U.S. Well it better happen because another winter like last year might kill me!


----------



## Young Pup

I am hearing this too. So the next week to 10 days will be interesting. :waving:


----------



## Hannalie

Beyond that looks great too.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1526264 said:


> Beyond that looks great too.


You got that right "Looks" great. I am not holding my breath of getting excited or even getting my hopes up on any of this until we are a 7 days out from any event. To many disappointments from last year.


----------



## Hannalie

Here is another one for ya.


----------



## Hannalie

Still looking good for an Apps runner. I will take it. Plus the BROWNIES won two in a row and Notre Dame is going to the National Championship. All I need is snow and my year will be complete.


----------



## Mike S

What? All I keep seeing is rain and around 50 degree highs for the next 15 days on crapu weather, weather ch, and bug.


----------



## Mike S

I think we will have to wait a lot longer


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Winter is cancelled.


----------



## Mike S

Why do you have to cancel it? LOL


----------



## KevinClark

Anyone still doing clean-ups or leaf removal?


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1527897 said:


> Anyone still doing clean-ups or leaf removal?


I thought I was done. Heading back out to do some more thanks to customers calling me. .


----------



## Young Pup

Winter has not been canceled. READ the following. I will post a picture of the indexes he is referring to as well:

I know I have been relatively quiet the last week, but it is because nothing has changed. I am actually getting a kick out of so many "so called" weather enthusiasts or even meteorologists shocked at this warm period. I know I have gotten much more "egoistic" the last 2 years, but it comes from working my behind off to understand weather so I have to state this in a brazen way (Rich alluded to it, as well), but what in the heck are people looking at? This is not last winter, it was never last winter, and the profiles loudly yell it is not last winter. So WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY are people dumping winter and saying it is last year all over again? Timing and exact placement is off from time to time, but for literally a month by December 5th the pattern would start to change, and the cold would come in after the 10th.

Now a month ago, I could not have been detailed on specifics, but the overall trend was working. This warm up for the beginning of December was called for, yet many are "AMAZED" or "SHOCKED" at this. I am not. The MJO cycle suggested a busy west Pacific energy, again something Rich keeps showing on his Weather Rush Global Disc, yet many ignored it. I guess the Typhoon Rule does not apply in December? 6 to 10 days after a typhoon curves up and merges with the Polar Westerlies, a trough drops into the central and eastern United States. We have Super Typhoon Bopha, but how many people are talking about it? I have heard very few. Do they not know that the western Pacific is usually the initiation point for teleconnections? I guess not. It shows you truly how naive most are.

This is why I get frustrated at so many "model huggers". They do none of the work or research to figure out why the forecast or weather will go the way they do. Picking up a trough or typhoon in the west Pacific is a crap shoot, thus why the models have yo-yoed miserably. The good thing, which is a catch 22 since it is very powerful, is that Bopha is so intense and powerful, the modes might be able to see the energy quicker than if it was a smaller cyclone. So what am I trying to say…

Bopha comes up and becomes entrained into the Polar westerlies. This in turn fires off a ridge on the east side, and send a trough into eastern Asia, probably most intense near Japan or just west. That ridge on the east, forces western blocking. That western blocking, in turn, sends a trough into the central Pacific, and consequently a ridge into the NW and Alaska. The tendency for a gradually increasing +PNA. With the increasing positive PNA, a resultant negative NAO. If you look at the 500 mb heights, shows an amazing negative NAO set up. If you correspond the strong 500 ridge up in the western Pacific, western North America, and then NW Atlantic and Greenland, you get the resultant negative AO. Yet, again, how many things have you read that describe this set up? One, two, maybe three and 50, 55, or 60 that do not?

It just goes to show who knows what. Does it always work out? No, it does not, but at least look at the whole Earth and not just North America and the models. That brings it all to a fold with why for nearly a month, this pattern is behaving almost perfectly. A cold shot, then a step back towards warmth, another cold shot, then a step back down, a cold shot, the a step back down. The transient flow often plants a seed for huge energy to pile up in a given spot and then explode. Bopha appears to be the one, and if you take 6 to 10 days out from today that is Dec 8 to 12 for big changes to evolve. It does not mean we go from 60s and rain to a snow storm with the first storm, but watch December end as cold as it has started warm.

I know Rich and a few others have commented, but watch the pattern literally flip right in front of us from warm and dry, to cold and stormy with snow becoming a good threat by the middle of the month and lasting for at least a few weeks. If you have not looked at the GFS OP 500 today, here it is at 384:

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/GemPakTier/MagGemPakImages/gfs/20121203/12/gfs_namer_384_500_vort_ht.gif

That will change a bit, but the key is notice the strong blocking over Greenland and ridging west of Alaska. The big features are in place and should set up in that location for at least a few weeks.

Josh


----------



## Young Pup

Below the 0 line means cold weather. Above the line means warm weather. Look at the graphs. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic_oscillation

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif


----------



## Flawless440

When is the first day of winter? Still weeks off?


----------



## Mike S

wow thats a mouth full! still holding my breath! lol! We usally have some kind of event around the 10th!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Alright alright, I will uncancel winter.


----------



## Young Pup

Guys, I just got done watching a "weather rush" on skyeye. This is a twenty minute show full of weather only. There are two models showing two different set ups for the beginning of next week. Sun/Mon Without screwing it all up, one could be heavy rain(gfs model) and the other could have a blizzard close by(euro model). Not my words, just repeating those. 

With the above being said, I am going to wash the truck again next Saturday. I did on saturday and it rained on Sunday. lol So maybe that will bring the snow. :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

MahonLawnCare;1528298 said:


> Alright alright, I will uncancel winter.


Thank You! LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike S

Keep up the good work and keep us informed JP!


----------



## 4700dan

Blah blah blah I'd rather see snow than seeing models payup


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1528397 said:


> Blah blah blah I'd rather see snow than seeing models payup


Depends on the models. lol:waving::laughing:


----------



## 4700dan

It must be cold where she is at lol


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1528419 said:


> It must be cold where she is at lol


Yep must be. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Here is another model for you too:


----------



## 4700dan

Now those are really models with real body parts


----------



## Mike S

I leave the computer for a few minutes to eat some ice cream and come back to find 1980's/1990's hot chicks! LOL!
JP so now we know what you mean when you say you have to look at the models!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!! I always thought you looked at the "models" a little too much! LOL! JK! BUD!


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1528447 said:


> I leave the computer for a few minutes to eat some ice cream and come back to find 1980's/1990's hot chicks! LOL!
> JP so now we know what you mean when you say you have to look at the models!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!! I always thought you looked at the "models" a little too much! LOL! JK! BUD!


I know you Mike you were licking the cone while looking at the models lol :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1528447 said:


> I leave the computer for a few minutes to eat some ice cream and come back to find 1980's/1990's hot chicks! LOL!
> JP so now we know what you mean when you say you have to look at the models!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!! I always thought you looked at the "models" a little too much! LOL! JK! BUD!


Yep the first model I posted means cold and snowy lol. The Second one is nice and warm. I throw darts at them to decide what is going to happen. lol


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1528451 said:


> I know you Mike you were licking the cone while looking at the models lol :laughing:


That is funny. :laughing:


----------



## 4700dan

I'm going to throw only (1) dart lmao :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Good stuff! LOL! Now all we need is some debbie downer to chime in and ruin the mood! JK!


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1528463 said:


> I'm going to throw only (1) dart lmao :laughing:


Oh Boy!!! :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1528484 said:


> Good stuff! LOL! Now all we need is some debbie downer to chime in and ruin the mood! JK!


You mean her:


----------



## Mike S

Where do you find this stuff? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1528522 said:


> Where do you find this stuff? LOL


The internet. It's all there. :laughing:


----------



## 4700dan

See Mike this is what happens when there is no snow to play with we all resort to the internet :salute:


----------



## Mike S

I think we all really need to get hobbies or some thing that normal people do.



What the F&$K am i talking about thats gay! Could you image?! NAAAA!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1528568 said:


> I think we all really need to get hobbies or some thing that normal people do.
> 
> What the F&$K am i talking about thats gay! Could you image?! NAAAA!


Get one of these. :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Those are easy! You just take the stickers off and place them in the right spot.


----------



## Young Pup

That's no fun. Let' have a contest to see who can make the biggest snow man. Oh wait, we snow for that. :crying:


----------



## tjjn06

Mike S;1528599 said:


> Those are easy! You just take the stickers off and place them in the right spot.


So that's how it's done! Thumbs Up


----------



## muffy189

JP thats some good stuff love the cold and snow one. Im just so impressed at how you do your forcasting im gonna start doing that myself. lol


----------



## Flawless440

They just showed rain for the next week, i love my muddy driveway. I need a 100 ton of limstone


----------



## 525Enterprises

I dont want to get anyones hopes up but calling for another system to move thru ohio next week. Bradley already posted it again. However since his last big snow storm came thru with 2 hours of rain followed by sunshine i dont think i am going to put much faith in it... lol


----------



## chevyman51

I want it to snow but till I get my plow figured out can it wait just a bit longer


----------



## 525Enterprises

I havent had mine out of the shop or hooked up almost 34 months!!! Lol


----------



## chevyman51

Haha I think my pump is going bad I am gonna hook up a pressure gauge in the morning and see.


----------



## 496 BB

Get squeegee's ready for next week


----------



## chevyman51

I am gonna need one for the whole weekend here


----------



## Mike S

If the rain keeps it up im going to wear out my lazyboy. So jp any more up dates on your "models" LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Sorry Mike, sit back in your lazy boy and listen to this:


----------



## Young Pup

The Euro still has a Farrah Fawcett look to it. while the gfs still has the Cindy Crawford look to it.


----------



## Mike S

Ok so, um, not sure which model need to be happy about? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

The models will change. Until then check this out:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Swimsuit+Models&FORM=IQFRDR


----------



## Young Pup

Things looks a little better for next week on tonights models. The gfs might be coming around to the euro. Which means we may see some snow. Still to much time to be sure but at least there is some agreement.


----------



## Young Pup

:waving:


Young Pup;1515586 said:


> I will go with December 4th as our first event here in CMH.


Well, my guess was wrong. How did everyone do so far.:waving:


----------



## chevyman51

I didn't guess because I have no clue. But it can snow anyway now got the plow fixed.


----------



## 496 BB

NWS is saying we may see 3"+ of rain thru monday night. Imagine that in snow.....30"+


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1529764 said:


> :waving:
> 
> Well, my guess was wrong. How did everyone do so far.:waving:


I was thinking the 10th because of the past years but I think im wrong also.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1530428 said:


> I was thinking the 10th because of the past years but I think im wrong also.


Don't give up yet.


----------



## 4700dan

Young Pup;1530519 said:


> Don't give up yet.


We will be lucky if we snow by xmas


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1530531 said:


> We will be lucky if we snow by xmas


You might be right. We will see. :waving:


----------



## 525Enterprises

Jist looked at models and forcast again. We arent going to see anything but rain next week......no snow at all.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1530649 said:


> Jist looked at models and forcast again. We arent going to see anything but rain next week......no snow at all.


Yes, but after that is when we will see snow.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1530795 said:


> Yes, but after that is when we will see snow.


My guess is sometime after now also....be kinda pointless to predict now that we woild see snow three
Weeks ago right??? Lol. I still would guess middle of january before a plowable event


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1530823 said:


> My guess is sometime after now also....be kinda pointless to predict now that we woild see snow three
> Weeks ago right??? Lol. I still would guess middle of january before a plowable event


Glad you caught on to that. :laughing:

I still think we'll have a plowable event before the first of the year. Maybe two! The chances are there in the long term.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1530795 said:


> Yes, but after that is when we will see snow.


Things look interesting for Monday night I see now. I did not look at the models but I see Rich posted on it.


----------



## Hannalie

Here you go for around Monday into Tuesday. Energy gets left behind a secondary low forms. Let's see if it stays there. Most of the models are at least hinting at the idea.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Everything i am looking at shows the low coming in but not carrying any moisture with it. When the moisture starts to push back in its pushing the low out and showing nothing but the chance for rain again. That puts us up to the 22 nd , and still no sign of snow.....bright side is when the moisture pushes that low out it brings two salting events...yay......so excited...really......i swear.....honestly......no kidding....GOD DAMN WINTER!!!!!!


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1531689 said:


> Everything i am looking at shows the low coming in but not carrying any moisture with it. When the moisture starts to push back in its pushing the low out and showing nothing but the chance for rain again. That puts us up to the 22 nd , and still no sign of snow.....bright side is when the moisture pushes that low out it brings two salting events...yay......so excited...really......i swear.....honestly......no kidding....GOD DAMN WINTER!!!!!!


We think alike :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

As long as I can salt 3 times and plow once before the end of the year I won't be too pissed. Its nice having this idle time, but it's time to make some money.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1532015 said:


> We think alike :laughing:


How do you stop all the voices and why do they keep yelling at me?


----------



## Flawless440

City of Columbus just purchased 11 new plow trucks with spreaders. Said they are preparing for when the snow dose come. So there you have it boys, it has to snow now.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yawn.....zero chance of snow for next 10 days


----------



## snowconcepts

Same here in NW part. Looks like get to do some more final cleanups.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Flawless440;1534131 said:


> City of Columbus just purchased 11 new plow trucks with spreaders. Said they are preparing for when the snow dose come. So there you have it boys, it has to snow now.


Thats the local govt at work. You can almost hear the " Hey... we didnt use these things last year so lets buy new ones" mentality . Hate to say it boys but nothing looks good for this year as far as snow


----------



## Mike S

Crapuweather is calling for snow around xmas! Everyone hold your breath


----------



## 525Enterprises

I can be even more vague than crapuweather.....i predict daylight preceded by darkness about christmas....lol


----------



## Hannalie

525Enterprises;1534411 said:


> Thats the local govt at work. You can almost hear the " Hey... we didnt use these things last year so lets buy new ones" mentality . Hate to say it boys but nothing looks good for this year as far as snow


Any chance you could check that crystal ball and give me the mega million numbers for tomorrow night.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Apparently it only works for snow... i said wed get no snow last year and we didnt. I dont see the need for new equipment on yet another downtrodden year. If we see snow plowable it will be after the 1 st....check the models...


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1534442 said:


> Crapuweather is calling for snow around xmas! Everyone hold your breath


----------



## Hannalie

The same models that can't figure out an event 72 hours out right now?


----------



## chevyman51

Alright guys we got a quick dusting here this evening on cars that's more snow than I saw all last year so this winter is already better than last for me


----------



## 525Enterprises

chevyman51;1534669 said:


> Alright guys we got a quick dusting here this evening on cars that's more snow than I saw all last year so this winter is already better than last for me


Did ya strap a leaf blower to your truck and do any lots?? Lol. I never even saw a flake here. On the flip side i just got done digging out my plow and it didnt work.....was out of fluid.....filled it up and purged, now its ready to sit another 28 months...lol


----------



## KevinClark

Were getting wet snow right now, nothing sticking....


----------



## chevyman51

525Enterprises;1534778 said:


> Did ya strap a leaf blower to your truck and do any lots?? Lol. I never even saw a flake here. On the flip side i just got done digging out my plow and it didnt work.....was out of fluid.....filled it up and purged, now its ready to sit another 28 months...lol


No my truck is not even ready I am switching all my stuff over to my 2500. Gotta finish up the strobes, plow, and spreader wiring in tomorrow then I will be ready.


----------



## magneto259

When I heard snow yesterday it made my sticker peck up. But then I realized the ground isn't cold enough yet....lol!


----------



## magneto259

Doing up a small seasonal for a driveway. Whats a good average for events and deicings for central Ohio?
I was coming up with 6-8 push events by previous averages (if we are lucky) and 15 deicing events. Does that sound kosher? I'm new to the seasonal world. Thanks!


----------



## Hannalie

A little snow fell out of the great abyss in the sky. Amazingly it can snow and I am ready for some more. Don't know about the rest of Ohio but Northeast Ohio is looking good starting this weekend all the way through Christmas.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I just bought a new Protech Pusher for my loader, so go ahead and get comfy in that lazy boy cause I just pushed the snow back at least a month! lol


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1534471 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


Not sure how much I would trust that website; when I put in my zip code 45244 which is a Cincinnati zip, it gave me "Shademore, Ohio". A quick mapquest search says there is no such town in Ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1535881 said:


> Not sure how much I would trust that website; when I put in my zip code 45244 which is a Cincinnati zip, it gave me "Shademore, Ohio". A quick mapquest search says there is no such town in Ohio.


Here you go. It is on the eastside of 71

http://www.zipareacode.net/shademore-oh.htm


----------



## Young Pup

Looked out this morning and saw white. I thought a freak storm hit. Well, going out to do another cleanup this afternoon. Thought I was done, but a customer said they want their yard done again. Don't the silly people know that leaves will blow into their yards from other that have not done yard cleanups.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1535918 said:


> Here you go. It is on the eastside of 71
> 
> http://www.zipareacode.net/shademore-oh.htm


That's hilarious, I live within 3 miles of where the red pin is in that map and I can tell you there's no "Shademore" there.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1535993 said:


> That's hilarious, I live within 3 miles of where the red pin is in that map and I can tell you there's no "Shademore" there.


Check out the link again. Look down on the left side, it is the alias for Anderson township. lol Damn even towns have alias now. That is funny.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

December 12 11:07 AM
by Joe Bastardi

"First of all, The idea with the storm next week is center to Ohio, then to va nc coast and bomb out ne."


----------



## chevyman51

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1536169 said:


> December 12 11:07 AM
> by Joe Bastardi
> 
> "First of all, The idea with the storm next week is center to Ohio, then to va nc coast and bomb out ne."


Does he have a website he posts that stuff on or what?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

chevyman51;1536554 said:


> Does he have a website he posts that stuff on or what?


www.weatherbell.com


----------



## chevyman51

Thank you sir


----------



## Hannalie

It is wiener shrinking nipple erecting kinda cold out this morning...


----------



## justgeorge

Just checked the forecast for Whistler which is where we're going on our ski trip this year, the next 5 days call for 3-5" 3-5" 7-11" 7-10" and 15-19". And those are inches not centimeters.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

justgeorge;1537006 said:


> Just checked the forecast for Whistler which is where we're going on our ski trip this year, the next 5 days call for 3-5" 3-5" 7-11" 7-10" and 15-19". And those are inches not centimeters.


That's not doing anything for me here.....


----------



## 525Enterprises

Looks like potential for a dusting late next week. Pa and ny to vet smashed while we watch....its like being the fourth person in a threesome......


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1537881 said:


> Looks like potential for a dusting late next week. Pa and ny to vet smashed while we watch....its like being the fourth person in a threesome......


or a blind man in an orgy........

Joe Bastardi assured me today that winter is in fact coming!!! Patients my friends.


----------



## 4700dan

Running out of patients


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1537881 said:


> Looks like potential for a dusting late next week. Pa and ny to vet smashed while we watch....its like being the fourth person in a threesome......


Im always game to be the cameraman


----------



## Hannalie

Lake effect looks for me either way so thats good but on a more important note this school shooting has me feeling very thankful for my wife and three daughters. This is just absolutely terrible such a sick world...


----------



## Mike S

4700dan;1537907 said:


> Running out of patients


And Money!!! LOL!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike S

Hannalie;1537938 said:


> Lake effect looks for me either way so thats good but on a more important note this school shooting has me feeling very thankful for my wife and three daughters. This is just absolutely terrible such a sick world...


Same here! Shooting kids right before christmas, WTF! Schools are supposed to be a safe place for kids........ Sick people in a sick world.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Mike S;1538163 said:


> Same here! Shooting kids right before christmas, WTF! Schools are supposed to be a safe place for kids........ Sick people in a sick world.


Im with you guys. In our area it looks like everyones split. People want to ban guns, like criminals who plan to rob people give a crap that their gun is illegal. The rest of us want to arm teachers and staff...so., heaven forbid, if this ever happens again maybe they do shoot a child and ten teachers take out the shooter...it saves countless lives. Im just not a bury your head in the sand type of guy...if nut cases carry guns i want to protect myslef and my loved ones....my version of gun control is center mass...with hydro shock...


----------



## Bossman 92

525Enterprises;1538172 said:


> Im with you guys. In our area it looks like everyones split. People want to ban guns, like criminals who plan to rob people give a crap that their gun is illegal. The rest of us want to arm teachers and staff...so., heaven forbid, if this ever happens again maybe they do shoot a child and ten teachers take out the shooter...it saves countless lives. Im just not a bury your head in the sand type of guy...if nut cases carry guns i want to protect myslef and my loved ones....my version of gun control is center mass...with hydro shock...


Wish there was a like button! Thumbs Up


----------



## KevinClark

525Enterprises;1538172 said:


> Im with you guys. In our area it looks like everyones split. People want to ban guns, like criminals who plan to rob people give a crap that their gun is illegal. The rest of us want to arm teachers and staff...so., heaven forbid, if this ever happens again maybe they do shoot a child and ten teachers take out the shooter...it saves countless lives. Im just not a bury your head in the sand type of guy...if nut cases carry guns i want to protect myslef and my loved ones....my version of gun control is center mass...with hydro shock...


Add that as a 2nd like Thumbs Up

What a thing to happen!!! It makes us sick and thank God for our families. Prayers are being sent to the familys


----------



## Young Pup

I had no clue of today's events until 5:30 tonight. Busy moving stuff all day and just did not even know what happened. Very sad and thoughts and prayers go out to the families in Connecticut tonight.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1538172 said:


> Im with you guys. In our area it looks like everyones split. People want to ban guns, like criminals who plan to rob people give a crap that their gun is illegal. The rest of us want to arm teachers and staff...so., heaven forbid, if this ever happens again maybe they do shoot a child and ten teachers take out the shooter...it saves countless lives. Im just not a bury your head in the sand type of guy...if nut cases carry guns i want to protect myslef and my loved ones....my version of gun control is center mass...with hydro shock...


I like you. You remind me of me!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Just so you're aware, we're a little over a week away from some action!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

you sound like my old lady


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1539764 said:


> Just so you're aware, we're a little over a week away from some action!!


Sooner than that if the Farrah model run stays the course.


----------



## JRSlawn

Hey Mahon nice website I wonder where you got that idea? How about you be creative instead of copying off your local competition. It make you look bad!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Huh? What did we copy?


----------



## SnoDaddy

Looks like another warm winter. Reminds me of 05-07 winters.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1539839 said:


> Sooner than that if the Farrah model run stays the course.


I'm ready! Between what Rich and JB have to say.... It's about to change!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1539882 said:


> Looks like another warm winter. Reminds me of 05-07 winters.


What brings you to this assumption?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1539903 said:


> What brings you to this assumption?


Uhhhhh....the fact it was 63 yesterday. And i am putting on a roof today....lol. tbat should sum it up...lol


----------



## SnoDaddy

Pretty much what 525 said. We have a warm trend then it rains and it cools off for a few days then rises again.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1539944 said:


> Uhhhhh....the fact it was 63 yesterday. And i am putting on a roof today....lol. tbat should sum it up...lol


Brilliant observation!! lol!!  lol


----------



## Hannalie

Hmmm....04-05 81.2", hmm....06-07 90.2", far cry from that around here. I don't know about where you live but I would say last year is probably a good analog this far lol. If you are near mansfield 04-05 and 07-08 were two of the top three snowiest winters. Looking better and better here for northeast ohio starting thursday night. I am think generally 3 to 5 for up here with more possible if the lake effect sets up properly.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Where are you seeing these forecasts???? I was just on accuweather and weather and saw 50s for Xmas.


----------



## SnoDaddy

I take back my previous statement. Apparently, the forecast changed since last night. I still don't see much snow sticking Thursday into Friday. Accuweather is saying warmer temps and weather.com is saying 30's. I wish I was a weatherman.


----------



## Hannalie

It will be plenty cold enough to stick. You should consider not relying so heavily on accuweather and TWC forecasts.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1539902 said:


> I'm ready! Between what Rich and JB have to say.... It's about to change!


Yep, let's hope all this comes together. It all looks good at the moment.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1540147 said:


> It will be plenty cold enough to stick. You should consider not relying so heavily on accuweather and TWC forecasts.


Amen! :salute:


----------



## SnoDaddy

Hannalie, I'll believe it when it happens.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I just looked at models....we could see as much as 1/4 inch of snow. Thats quarter inch...not one to four. Atleast we can get a salt run in. Still no use for a blade...yawn.....


----------



## Hannalie

Like I said good for me in northeast ohio by saturday and possibly good for everyone within ten days going by the euro.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Hannalie.....i dont think this is going to happen. With the past patteren and the low moving, i think everything on your map is going to be about 20o miles more northeast than the map shows...hope i am wrongbut we will see..


----------



## Hannalie

The pattern is changing brah


----------



## Hannalie

A STRONG WEATHER SYSTEM WILL AFFECT THE REGION THURSDAY INTO
FRIDAY. WINDS MAY BE STRONG LATE THURSDAY AND CAUSE GUSTS TO NEAR
45 MPH. SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP AND THE AMOUNTS
COULD BE HIGH ENOUGH IN THE SNOW BELT TO PROMPT A WINTER HEADLINE.
THIS WEATHER SYSTEM NEEDS TO BE MONITORED.

Like I said it looks good for me.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1540340 said:


> The pattern is changing brah


Again.... Amen.


----------



## Burkartsplow

On local weather here in Cleveland all the weather men were saying that it on the surface it may seem similar to last year due to the higher temps, but the temperature in the winds aloft is changing more rapidly then last year resulting in the switch over to cold temps in the near future with the possibilities of a pan handle hook to make its way through the midwest and into the eastern seaboard through the weekend. Last week here in cleveland we had flurries off the lake and I thought I may be calling in guys to head out and salt as it had that dark lake effect look to it and it just scares me sometimes cause those ones just cause havic all over. Last year I got caught downtown cleveland for 2 hrs when a unknown lake effect kicked in at 1pm and dropped a quick 8 inches and left the whole city in a stand still. I went back downtown that night and there were cars sitting all over the streets since they ran out of gas. But it is ohio and up here you never know being along the lake.


----------



## Hannalie

Lake effect is A magical beast!


----------



## Flawless440

Guess ill get these trucks dressed up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1540491 said:


> Guess ill get these trucks dressed up


Dress em up real nice!! We're gonna be using em about a week from now! payup


----------



## Mike S

Nothing better then a thunder storm in December. The sun started shining so I thought wow I will haul some more pushers what a bad idea


----------



## Hannalie

525, 24 hours closer and no shift. If anything this is better for almost everyone.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I know!!! With every model run it gets better and better!!!! I'm feeling giddy about this upcoming pattern!!!
This storm is going to set the stage for the storm just after Christmas. That's the one I'm stoked for since I'm not blessed to have the luxury of lake effect.
I look at this pattern change like Navin R Johnson looks at having his name in the phone book.... "Things are going to start happening to me now!"
Now, just as long as someone doesn't try and shoot me things will be great! lol

Here's the clip for a chuckle.


----------



## Young Pup

From the numbers I just saw posted on skyeye from Josh, I will say 1 to 3 for the Columbus area. 

As was pointed out above the models are looking better and better each run. And I don't mean the farrah or Cindy model right now. :laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

you guys are getting excited for what? the world is going to end on friday!!:laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Still only looks like 1" for Columbus. Now they are saying 6-12" east of Cleveland. Maybe I will head north, fill the trucks and dump it on my lots. Think anyone will notice?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

suzuki0702;1541334 said:


> you guys are getting excited for what? the world is going to end on friday!!:laughing:


LOL!!! :laughing: Got so caught up in the weather models, I forgot all about that!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1541363 said:


> Still only looks like 1" for Columbus. Now they are saying 6-12" east of Cleveland. Maybe I will head north, fill the trucks and dump it on my lots. Think anyone will notice?


1-3" as of now.... It's been trending in our favor, we'll see what happens.


----------



## SnoDaddy

What's it looking like for Akron/Canton area ?


----------



## muffy189

hey if the world is going to end friday id like to go out doing what i love doing..... PUSHIN SNOW


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1541477 said:


> What's it looking like for Akron/Canton area ?


I was say 3 to 5 is possible looking at some of the graphs. Look above at the one model. It is going a little bit higher.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1541477 said:


> What's it looking like for Akron/Canton area ?


Looks like about 4-6" for Akron, and about 2-4", that area is on the edge of the lake effect per the GFS....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

muffy189;1541503 said:


> hey if the world is going to end friday id like to go out doing what i love doing..... PUSHIN SNOW


Anyone know what time Friday the end will come???


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1541513 said:


> Anyone know what time Friday the end will come???


When it starts to snow on Thursday night. lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

I see the models but i still think current is going to move north. I hope like hell i am wrong. I got the plows out and ready....first time since 10/11 winter if that tells you anything....


----------



## jk4718

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...63965174415.247653.66537674415&type=1&theater

This will be depressing for those of us sitting in the lower half of the state.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1541678 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...63965174415.247653.66537674415&type=1&theater
> 
> This will be depressing for those of us sitting in the lower half of the state.


The 18z is an off run. Don't worry.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1541695 said:


> The 18z is an off run. Don't worry.


Makes you wonder why Chris B would post it to begin with being an off run and all...


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1541772 said:


> Makes you wonder why Chris B would post it to begin with being an off run and all...


Yep, I was wondering the samething.


----------



## blogsdon

Young Pup;1541805 said:


> Yep, I was wondering the samething.


What do you think for us folks in Sandusky about 2-4?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## thesnowman269

well if this storm doesnt give me something to play in with the new plow and new truck at work, then i give up on winter. buts i have my hopes up on this one. please dont let me down mother nature


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1541822 said:


> What do you think for us folks in Sandusky about 2-4?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Brian,

2 to 4 looks good. But if you can a little lake effect to set up you could see more. The models are running and I don't think I am going to stay up to much longer.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

thesnowman269;1541850 said:


> well if this storm doesnt give me something to play in with the new plow and new truck at work, then i give up on winter. buts i have my hopes up on this one. please dont let me down mother nature


I'd say you're in there like swimwear! Lake effect is gonna do you right.


----------



## Hannalie

Holy sheep shat. This thing looks like hurricane sandy lol. It is only 8-9 days out too. Yes please.


----------



## jkski

Just curious where you guys are getting the weather reports that you use? I tend to look at the NOAA site as well as weather.com and most times they contradict each other. Have you found a source that is more accurate.


----------



## jk4718

I'm going to revise my previous skepticism of this winter. I am going to have to schedule my last big project (installing 20 trees) until March. Looks like we may actually see the ground freeze this winter. Btw- Last year, in Hilliard, the ground only froze one day about 2"!! 

I have been dragging my feet on buying this shiny 9' Boss V. Looks like I might have to get ready like the the rest of you optimists. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1542035 said:


> I'm going to revise my previous skepticism of this winter. I am going to have to schedule my last big project (installing 20 trees) until March. Looks like we may actually see the ground freeze this winter. Btw- Last year, in Hilliard, the ground only froze one day about 2"!!
> 
> I have been dragging my feet on buying this shiny 9' Boss V. Looks like I might have to get ready like the the rest of you optimists. lol


I have been dragging my feet also. Hard to get motovated when its 50 outside. Looks like it may actually snow before the end of the year. Oh well we are headed to hook up the last bulk spreader.

Good luck guys and thanks for keeping us updated on the weather.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Now map saying i am going to see almost four inches......i dont believe it.....everything is still tracks up and out of the Marion and mansfield area......mansfield might see 1.5 but def not the 7 being predicted.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

For all the naysayers that said we're not going to have a winter, or it's last year all over again....
Check this link out and tell me that looks like last year.... Thumbs Up
http://www.weather.gov/

Blizzard warnings from Colorado to Lake Michigan!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1542219 said:


> Now map saying i am going to see almost four inches......i dont believe it.....everything is still tracks up and out of the Marion and mansfield area......mansfield might see 1.5 but def not the 7 being predicted.....


Where are you getting your weather info?


----------



## jk4718

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1542222 said:


> For all the naysayers that said we're not going to have a winter, or it's last year all over again....
> Check this link out and tell me that looks like last year.... Thumbs Up
> http://www.weather.gov/
> 
> Blizzard warnings from Colorado to Lake Michigan!!


The coloring must be off on this new laptop or we are looking at a dust storm warning. 

I am wondering if dust is plowable? hmmmm


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1542240 said:


> The coloring must be off on this new laptop or we are looking at a dust storm warning.
> 
> I am wondering if dust is plowable? hmmmm


LOL!! Yeah, some of their colors are a little hard to tell apart.
What that color really means is we're under a Hazardous Weather Outlook.....

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
432 AM EST WED DEC 19 2012

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ053>055-060>065-070>074-080-082-201000-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-
PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-
CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-PIKE-
432 AM EST WED DEC 19 2012

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF
OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO AND SOUTHWEST OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY.

A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AND COLD FRONT ARE FORECAST TO BRING
WINDY CONDITIONS TO THE REGION THURSDAY AFTERNOON INTO FRIDAY.
THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR WINDS TO GUST BETWEEN 45 MPH AND 55 MPH
LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON INTO THURSDAY NIGHT.

RAIN SHOWERS WILL TRANSITION OVER TO SNOW SHOWERS THURSDAY NIGHT.
SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE AREA THROUGH FRIDAY
EVENING. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION FROM THURSDAY NIGHT TO FRIDAY EVENING
IS EXPECTED TO BE BETWEEN AROUND A HALF INCH TO TWO INCHES.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

The NW quarter of the state is now under a winter weather advisory.
http://www.weather.gov/


----------



## Young Pup

jkski;1542016 said:


> Just curious where you guys are getting the weather reports that you use? I tend to look at the NOAA site as well as weather.com and most times they contradict each other. Have you found a source that is more accurate.


Well, I visit a couple of sites. This one here is a paysite skyeye weather, absolute vorticity.com is another forum as well. But then I look at the models and graphs myself as well.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Mid ohio scaper....where are you based out of?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1542635 said:


> Mid ohio scaper....where are you based out of?


New Albany


----------



## Hannalie

Well the flu has been at my house for a week now. My three daughters and my wife have all had it. I am assuming that I will get it about an hour before it snows Thursday night. Better pack some extra TP because I'm gonna be painting the snow brown lol.


----------



## KevinClark

Got it here. Had it for 4 days now, just in my chest


----------



## cwby_ram

My in-laws had it go through their house a week or two ago. Took them down for about a week, but somehow we've managed to avoid it so far.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

My nose has been stuffy starting this afternoon with the right side plugged. My eyes feel squinty and sore...
I hope this is a small cold and not the flu. Going to bed early tonight for sure!


----------



## thesnowman269

was over my friends this weekend, after being there all night they decided to clue me in on how they had all been sick as a dog all week. im sure ill be getting sick right before or halfway through the storm


----------



## muffy189

Ive missed the last two days of work because of it, not a quick flu to get over apparently.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, try this. How about painting and moving to a new house in the next couple of weeks. Come on you whimps, suck it up. This is what we all have been wanting. :waving: Hope you all feel better, and stay the hell away from Columbus. I don't want it. lol


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1542919 said:


> Well, try this. How about painting and moving to a new house in the next couple of weeks. Come on you whimps, suck it up. This is what we all have been wanting. :waving: Hope you all feel better, and stay the hell away from Columbus. I don't want it. lol


I know the feeling, a few years ago when we bought our first house I was working for a company 70 hours a week and then working on my new house until the middle of the night. Apparently it was too much for me because I ended up getting ran over by a truck and breaking my leg. Those were great times lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1542929 said:


> I know the feeling, a few years ago when we bought our first house I was working for a company 70 hours a week and then working on my new house until the middle of the night. Apparently it was too much for me because I ended up getting ran over by a truck and breaking my leg. Those were great times lol.


At least you did not get run over by a reindeer. lol :laughing:

Check out this radar. this is one big ass storm.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Young Pup

If this model run of the gfs pans out for the next couple of weeks. We all will be wishing for a break. :salute: Pretty stormy with plenty of cold air around. Way to end the year, and to start a new one with this model run.


----------



## kc2006

This means I actually have to get the salter in the truck and mount the plow for the first time?

I wanted to subscribe to the thread, I had no valuable weather info to give...wait maybe this. IT GO SNOW


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros

Let's hope this all pans out and not just a hype up. Been on the weather apps for the last 4 days. I want to use this new plow already!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

In the words of Guy Fieri.... This winter is gonna be money baby!!!!! payup Thumbs Up


----------



## 525Enterprises

I am still watching the models. Models are saying were getting it......but with past history of the path of low pressure and the new front move.....i PERSONALLY PREDICT that its going to travel more north. I am predicting tbat if you take the lowest amount predicted by the model for your area....cut that number in half....thats what youll get. Except for extreme north east.....lake effect.....


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1543189 said:


> I am still watching the models. Models are saying were getting it......but with past history of the path of low pressure and the new front move.....i PERSONALLY PREDICT that its going to travel more north. I am predicting tbat if you take the lowest amount predicted by the model for your area....cut that number in half....thats what youll get. Except for extreme north east.....lake effect.....


Don't look at the models now. You have to look at the radars and the trends of the movement. This is a nowcast situation. Heading out for a few, have rain starting here now.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1543189 said:


> I am still watching the models. Models are saying were getting it......but with past history of the path of low pressure and the new front move.....i PERSONALLY PREDICT that its going to travel more north. I am predicting tbat if you take the lowest amount predicted by the model for your area....cut that number in half....thats what youll get. Except for extreme north east.....lake effect.....


So what is your personal prediction for Columbus snowfall?


----------



## justgeorge

Would you guys quit with all the snow talk those of us down here in Cincinnati aren't getting any of it.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

justgeorge;1543236 said:


> Would you guys quit with all the snow talk those of us down here in Cincinnati aren't getting any of it.....


JB has a good quote today!
"Enjoy the weather, but even if it doesnt work out perfectly for you, try to appreciate what the meteorology is up to"


----------



## KevinClark

Still no watches or warnings for my area other than for winds. Sure are hoping for that they are calling for. Need to get out tonight and get everything prepared and ready


----------



## Burkartsplow

Rain here on west side of Cleveland. Looks like it will start in the 4 to 5 am time frame if temps stay up all night. Wet snow will be the outcome at first.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

KevinClark;1543269 said:


> Still no watches or warnings for my area other than for winds. Sure are hoping for that they are calling for. Need to get out tonight and get everything prepared and ready


Warnings are now starting to fill in around your area... It's coming!!!


----------



## 525Enterprises

New beacon lights on and plow on.....did i actually do something....maybe...lol


----------



## Flawless440

Ground is to warm........


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1543493 said:


> Ground is to warm........


Now it is, yes. But after the 20 degree temps move in with 40mph winds... It shouldn't take too long to cool the surface down.


----------



## Hannalie

Picked up the flu and three more commercial properties this morning. Happy about the contracts but the flu, not so much. Good luck everyone and be safe. Looking like we will be sleepless and rich by mid January!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1543553 said:


> Picked up the flu and three more commercial properties this morning. Happy about the contracts but the flu, not so much. Good luck everyone and be safe. Looking like we will be sleepless and rich by mid January!


Sorry to hear about the flu... But the sleepless and rich part I can handle. I can sleep when I'm dead! lol


----------



## jk4718

I took a gamble and decided to let the dealer install my brand new shiny 9' boss V. Thats getting done on Wednesday, unless I can find someone else to do it sooner. I had to dust off the Meyer straight in case we get enough tomorrow. I can handle missing 2", but I really dont want to miss a bigger snow next Wend/ Thursday. What are they thinking for next week?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1543634 said:


> I took a gamble and decided to let the dealer install my brand new shiny 9' boss V. Thats getting done on Wednesday, unless I can find someone else to do it sooner. I had to dust off the Meyer straight in case we get enough tomorrow. I can handle missing 2", but I really dont want to miss a bigger snow next Wend/ Thursday. What are they thinking for next week?


Put it this way, if the one model pans out you will be plowing your properties at least 3 times if not more.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1543663 said:


> Put it this way, if the one model pans out you will be plowing your properties at least 3 times if not more.


OMG! I saw that!! I about had to pick my jaw up off the desk!!


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1543686 said:


> OMG! I saw that!! I about had to pick my jaw up off the desk!!


I about had a heart attack a little bit ago when I saw if over there. lol


----------



## Young Pup

snow is filling in nicely.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1543663 said:


> Put it this way, if the one model pans out you will be plowing your properties at least 3 times if not more.


Where is this and the other models?


----------



## Mike S

Ok cant sleep so im seeing1-3 still????


----------



## thesnowman269

still saying 2-4 up here. pretty sure i hear it raining outside but i could be wrong, i saw a few flurries on my way home about and hour ago but thats it. and i know what you mean i cant sleep either! thought forsure when i came home from installing our new spreader that i was going to be out like a baby. not the case


edit: just got up and looked its snowing my decks barely got a dusting


----------



## born2farm

Still seeing 1-3 here as well. It is snowing lightly and very windy. Did some site checks, but nothing really going on.


----------



## Flawless440

Just woke up, not seeing **** here in Blacklick,

Whats going on next week?, got a half chub

Might have to actually mount one of these plows


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing in grandview. Deck has a covering. Heading out to see what is going on.


----------



## allseasons87

Went out and checked lots in Dublin. Possibly salt in a few hours but not too much going on right now.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well in true fashion places thag werent supposed to get snow got it.....and i was in the 4 to six area and got almost 1/64 of an inch on the grass.........great....well atleast i called it.....no snow for our area...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

What a beautiful morning folks!!! Winter has arrived, despite some thinking it was going to be a repeat of last... 
AND!!!!! We are all still here!!! No end of the world! To celebrate, I think eggs & bacon are in order for this morning! Thumbs Up

I'm not sure why anyone thought we'd be plowing this event with 1-3" forecasted, 30mph winds blowing it away, and ground that is yet to freeze. Sure 1-3" will fall.. But stick around? Nah. I'm seeing exactly what I thought I'd see this morning, a lite coating.

The fact is, it's a start. The weather will only build on this start folks. It's only the first quarter, we haven't lost the game yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing here in the Gahanna area, a lot of ice on the roads on the west side. Looks like just a bunch of salting to do later.


----------



## Young Pup

salting on here


----------



## SnoDaddy

Yep serviced a few sites in the northeast corner of Stark and rest of it was melted.


----------



## wnwniner

Next week looks to be a little better storm, lets hope this holds true.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...now-events-next-week-one-could-be-big/2998681


----------



## born2farm

We went out this morning and pushed a few lots that had about an inch in spots. Did quite a bit of salting mostly.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Salting only today. I knew getting plow out was a complete waste of time.....but you guys were all. " get it out you gotta be ready". And i was all like " when was the last time they forcasted anything close" and Missy wrote Johnny a love letter and now my whole damn day is ruined!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Look at that snow coming down!!!! Beautiful sight people!!!!

525 you know better than to listen to us, half the time we're just plain full of sh*t! :laughing:


----------



## Hannalie

I think I may have just cried a little lol


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1544248 said:


> I think I may have just cried a little lol


I KNOW!!!!!! talk about can't wait!!!!! Some of the snowfall totals put out by these models are
STAGGERING!!!


----------



## allseasons87

I would say we are way ahead of last year!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

allseasons87;1544261 said:


> I would say we are way ahead of last year!


I concur! This winter will be nothing like last.


----------



## jk4718

That model picture just gave me a hard on. That's a better sight than any Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## chevyman51

That is beautiful I guess I better finish putting the strobes on the truck and put the plow back together


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

The numbers on the latest Euro run for Columbus are staggering once again! That's two runs with big time snow.... Looking for the next few model runs to be close to the same and it seems we might have ourselves a big producer!! payup Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1544291 said:


> The numbers on the latest Euro run for Columbus are staggering once again! That's two runs with big time snow.... Looking for the next few model runs to be close to the same and it seems we might have ourselves a big producer!! payup Thumbs Up


I know someone else asked it, but where are you seeing these model runs at?


----------



## justgeorge

Hannalie;1544248 said:


> I think I may have just cried a little lol


So when that image says "156 hour" does that mean it's 156 hours out or just under 7 days? Strange that my local 10 day forecast has no mention of it.

I also like how there's a little circle of less snow pretty much over top of my house (Cincinnati area).


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1544299 said:


> I know someone else asked it, but where are you seeing these model runs at?


I get my info from a variety of places... A couple I recommend are skyeyeweather.com (Rich Apuzzo Chief Meteorologist) & weatherbell.com (Joe Bastardi & Joe D'Aleo Chief Meteorologists)

Both sites will shoot you straight, and explain how they come up with their forecasts.
Have to pay to get the info, but well worth the money.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

justgeorge;1544311 said:


> So when that image says "156 hour" does that mean it's 156 hours out or just under 7 days? Strange that my local 10 day forecast has no mention of it.
> 
> I also like how there's a little circle of less snow pretty much over top of my house (Cincinnati area).


Yes, you're looking at December 28th snow totals on that map. If I were you I'd give up your current local 10 day forecast provider and switch to Rich Apuzzo. He's a local Cinci guy and does a great job.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1544321 said:


> I get my info from a variety of places... A couple I recommend are skyeyeweather.com (Rich Apuzzo Chief Meteorologist) & weatherbell.com (Joe Bastardi & Joe D'Aleo Chief Meteorologists)
> 
> Both sites will shoot you straight, and explain how they come up with their forecasts.
> Have to pay to get the info, but well worth the money.


Don't forget about Josh on skyeye. He does one heck of a job on getting these numbers for us. Still snowing here at a good clip. Will be out salting later on once everything starts to freeze when it gets completely dark out.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1544329 said:


> Don't forget about Josh on skyeye. He does one heck of a job on getting these numbers for us. Still snowing here at a good clip. Will be out salting later on once everything starts to freeze when it gets completely dark out.


Wouldn't dream of it! He is an amazing asset to Skyeye, I just wasn't sure if he had a title there or not.... Speaking of that... Didn't Josh have his own site up awhile back?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1544341 said:


> Wouldn't dream of it! He is an amazing asset to Skyeye, I just wasn't sure if he had a title there or not.... Speaking of that... Didn't Josh have his own site up awhile back?


He was part of absolute vorticity.com at one time Not sure if he still visits. I go there a little bit. But mainly at skyeye now.


----------



## Hannalie

http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html

You can get a lot of info here plus I am part of a group on facebook called Association of Weather Enthusiasts and there are a lot of great knowledgeable people on there that are always posting models and analysis.


----------



## allseasons87

Any central Ohio guys planning to salt tomorrow A.M.? Did a round this morning but looking like some lower temps tonight into the morning.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1544361 said:


> Any central Ohio guys planning to salt tomorrow A.M.? Did a round this morning but looking like some lower temps tonight into the morning.


I was just out and hit two places. A condo and a business that operates 24/7. I plan on going out in the am at some point. With the drop in temps it is hard to say what will happen. The treated areas should be ok, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## jk4718

Thanks for all the source info. I have some homework to do to move beyond deciphering what 4, 6 and 10 say. I will add that Chris Bradley is calling for 6-12" with the obvious disclaimers about how far out we are talking about and possible shifts. It's still a nice thought though. The best news is that my new plow is getting installed on this second truck Wend, so I will be ready for it.


----------



## herbert02

Anyone in western Cuyahoga chasing snow drifts this evening? Didn't even leave the house today to raise the blade.


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1544361 said:


> Any central Ohio guys planning to salt tomorrow A.M.? Did a round this morning but looking like some lower temps tonight into the morning.


I don't salt anymore, but on an event like this I would start salting around 2 am for a 6 hour route if I was using halite or bulk. If it was below 20 I would do the same route in priority order starting around 4am (based upon some places having employees arriving at 6am vs arriving at 8am).

This takes me back to the days when we would through 2 ful pallets of 80 pounders in the back of a 2500. Worked well until one of our trucks snapped the rear wheel studs and almost lost a wheel.


----------



## chevyman51

I am not doing anything in the morning I just left the all you can eat crab leg buffet and I am going to go home and fall into a food coma


----------



## allseasons87

chevyman51;1544497 said:


> I am not doing anything in the morning I just left the all you can eat crab leg buffet and I am going to go home and fall into a food coma


lol oh boy


----------



## Hannalie

Just got in the door for plowing and as soon as I get invoicing done I see this mother where everyone gets a peice of the action. I get a I'm not gonna sleep for 3 days 16" here. I might make more money during this event than I did all last winter lol.


----------



## born2farm

^^^That model looks promising. Im on the low side of things at only 4-6in but hey im not going to complain.


We got two salt runs out of this last event, now its time to clean the trucks up and getting read for next week!


----------



## chevyman51

Think I am going to go pick up an 8 fit mold board in the am for my plow. Hopefully we get all the snow these models are showing and I can make some money.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

We're making money this winter fellas!! No doubt about it!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Just ran across a 1996 f450 with 9 foot blade.....dump.....salt spreader.....5500......I think I have to buy it.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1545234 said:


> Just ran across a 1996 f450 with 9 foot blade.....dump.....salt spreader.....5500......I think I have to buy it.....


Get some Thumbs Up How many miles?


----------



## Flawless440

Ground was still warm, only salted half of our route. Can't complain, most of the apartment communities wanted salt.
Thought it was funny how many guys got the plows all geared up.. Years of snow in this town you should know better


----------



## Flawless440

525Enterprises;1545234 said:


> Just ran across a 1996 f450 with 9 foot blade.....dump.....salt spreader.....5500......I think I have to buy it.....


Lets see some pics?

I just bought a brickmen truck, some good deals out there


----------



## muffy189

i just talked to a friend of mine who just graduated meteoroligy (spelling oops) school and said he thinks the storm wednesday could rival that of 2/6/10 storm (23inch) in my area. should be interesting if that happens


----------



## Mike S

Flawless440;1545259 said:


> Ground was still warm, only salted half of our route. Can't complain, most of the apartment communities wanted salt.
> Thought it was funny how many guys got the plows all geared up.. Years of snow in this town you should know better


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! My two trucks got to plow in heath for 6 hours, glad I was that guy driving around with the plows ready. I was lucky some one else wasnt ready so we filled in since we didnt have very much to do. I got to salt and do walks twice in the normal lots that we do. Good run all considering. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1545259 said:


> Ground was still warm, only salted half of our route. Can't complain, most of the apartment communities wanted salt.
> Thought it was funny how many guys got the plows all geared up.. Years of snow in this town you should know better


Was able to use the ole plow.... New Albany thru Johnstown saw about 5"... I don't care who you are. That's enough to plow! :salute:


----------



## magneto259

Mike S;1545296 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! My two trucks got to plow in heath for 6 hours, glad I was that guy driving around with the plows ready. I was lucky some one else wasnt ready so we filled in since we didnt have very much to do. I got to salt and do walks twice in the normal lots that we do. Good run all considering. Thumbs Up


You were plowing in Heath! Thats my stomping ground.....lol.
I couldn't believe I seen people in trucks cruising around with their blades off Friday.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Flawless 440....., just saw your looking for help. You going to need extra trucks? I could probably roll one or two if you need it.


----------



## ice-eater

Anyone looking to pick up a little extra work this year in Central Ohio? I just had to let go of someone I was reluctant to, but was forced by his actions into recognizing that I just can't risk what he was trying to do. I can cover what I need to with my own backup trucks if need be. But I would much rather keep them on the back burner as back up trucks only if I can. I run a small zero tolerance route these days that's enough to keep three or four trucks fully occupied at night on a six hour 1" scrape and salt rout each with all locations in Franklin County, but some of them are spread out. If anyone needs a little extra work, or knows someone else that does (especially if they can commit one truck full time to it so I can keep my own 3/4 tons on the side as back-ups), please do let me know personally or have them contact me at [email protected] and we can talk later today or tomorrow before this next storm rolls in. Hopefully this one after Christmas will be the st art of a good season! Thumbs UpThanks.. Eric.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Why must snow when I have block work to do. Gonna be a long week with plowing and block work...


----------



## [email protected]

You don't work, who are you kidding


----------



## muffy189

JP hows things looking for the week? any updates from anyone else


----------



## wnwniner

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ekend-updates-on-the-storms-next-week/3032743

Has nearly the whole state getting 6"+, with more than half the state getting 9"+. Even if we only get half that, it would be almost more than all of last winter already.


----------



## Hannalie

I think this is the newest one not positive though.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Joe Bastardi holding with his forecast of about 8" for central Ohio


----------



## Flawless440

525Enterprises;1545379 said:


> Flawless 440....., just saw your looking for help. You going to need extra trucks? I could probably roll one or two if you need it.


I was lookin for a couple side walk crews. I think i found them.. John with Adams concrete is going to help me out.. I got miles of sidewalks, hate doing them in till it's invoicing time


----------



## Flawless440

What is the latest on Wednesday... I saw today High of 40, rain, then by the end of the day they were saying back to high of 34 snow??????


----------



## chevyman51

The local weather guy is saying mostly rain for me here in cincy I hope he is wrong he is normally wrong.


----------



## alsam116

chevyman, i hope like the model hannile posted is correct and the localguys are off but who knows which is right at 3 days off. let it snow let it snow let it snow haha


----------



## thesnowman269

i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


----------



## KevinClark

thesnowman269;1546214 said:


> i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


Good luck my friend. I know the pain..... I have to re-wire the entire salt spreader before the storm comes. In any event good luck to you! And Merry Christmas.


----------



## thesnowman269

i thought about going to the dealer ship and "borrowing" the line off one of the trucks on the lot. but thats not the worlds greatest idea and im not doing it. however it would work!


----------



## KevinClark

very well, lol. warranty claim, lmao


----------



## Mike_13

Snowman... Where are you located?


----------



## kc2006

Snowman do it and charge them their labor rate!


----------



## 525Enterprises

thesnowman269;1546214 said:


> i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


If you need help....post a location. I am sure that there are enough people here that we could scramble to get your lots done. I am willing to go about an hour one way to help....after that its too far away from my own stuff. Don't fret brother.....I am sure someone can get to you.


----------



## partsguy08

thesnowman269;1546214 said:


> i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


There should be a Federated Auto Parts store near you that is open today. They have line and fittings that you could use to get going again. It won't be exactly like factory, but it will get you going again.

Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1545571 said:


> JP hows things looking for the week? any updates from anyone else


Hey Guys, sorry been crazy running around here doing alot of stuff. I am sure just like you guys are, but with moving and stuff it is extra extra crazy.

From what I read last night and this morning over on Skyeye, the models have been doing a crazy dance. The shifted n/w, then some shifted s/e, then more shifted s/e last night. Over in Richmond, IN a winter storm watch is out for 4-7 now. JB still showing 8 inches for most of us.FRom what I can tell it will start late Christmas night.

Here is a link.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/283166978062024704
The morning models are running now, so when I can I will post an update. But for now, time to wrap gifts I guess.


----------



## Young Pup

thesnowman269;1546214 said:


> i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


Hopefully you did search of all the local dealerships in your area. Call every single one and see they are open. If you can't print the list and have a family memeber do it for you. I hope you get this fixed today. Good luck.


----------



## blogsdon

Young Pup;1546340 said:


> Hey Guys, sorry been crazy running around here doing alot of stuff. I am sure just like you guys are, but with moving and stuff it is extra extra crazy.
> 
> From what I read last night and this morning over on Skyeye, the models have been doing a crazy dance. The shifted n/w, then some shifted s/e, then more shifted s/e last night. Over in Richmond, IN a winter storm watch is out for 4-7 now. JB still showing 8 inches for most of us.FRom what I can tell it will start late Christmas night.
> 
> Here is a link.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/283166978062024704
> The morning models are running now, so when I can I will post an update. But for now, time to wrap gifts I guess.


JP What do you think for north central Ohio sandusky area 3-5"??

Brian


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

It's coming back around to it's original track it seems like...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1546340 said:


> Hey Guys, sorry been crazy running around here doing alot of stuff. I am sure just like you guys are, but with moving and stuff it is extra extra crazy.
> 
> From what I read last night and this morning over on Skyeye, the models have been doing a crazy dance. The shifted n/w, then some shifted s/e, then more shifted s/e last night. Over in Richmond, IN a winter storm watch is out for 4-7 now. JB still showing 8 inches for most of us.FRom what I can tell it will start late Christmas night.
> 
> Here is a link.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/283166978062024704
> The morning models are running now, so when I can I will post an update. But for now, time to wrap gifts I guess.


Here's what JB said amount snow amounts....... He has such a great way of putting things!! Love that guy!

"I am fighting here because I am trying to show you what goes on with modeling and why the trend in VIRTUAL weather is not always going to come out. You had a blend of NON US MODELS east of the GFS. We know the GFS loves to feedback and find a way to the westerlies.. For instance BECAUSE ITS COLDER NEXT WEEKEND, its been trying to jump the storm out east!. In the case we have now its not as cold, so it took the first warm source and went nuts ( gulf, downsloping off the Appalachians) And there was always value to that idea and that is why I aways had this going to Ohio. But is it a jackpot of warmth and feedback? With a block in the way and low level cold stable air, relative to the system with precip falling into it, as soon as the model picked up on it, you saw it go to the better models that did not destroy as quick the cold air dam. That being said, tomorrow, when I look at everything I will fiddle with the all important snow accumulation area but as of this writing , the snow/ice/rain battle line is close enough to what I was trying to describe that why move it now. Why jump around. Why not figure things out... call the play , and then wait to see what the defense looks like before changing it?"


----------



## Burkartsplow

When are they looking to have this thing on Wednesday roll into northern Ohio? I am heading down to the wives parents house tonight and back tomorrow evening. Christmas day is going to come and go retty quickly.


----------



## justgeorge

I'm still not seeing anything from our local weathermen here in Cincinnati calling for any kind of accumulation. And believe me, if the white death was approaching we'd be hearing about it already.


----------



## chevyman51

George I hope they are wrong about us not really getting anything. The guy on channel 12 said it cod change but who knows.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok Guys quick post. Winter storm watches are out.

Go here for the latest watches:

http://www.weather.gov/

Things are continuing to change.


----------



## Flawless440

thesnowman269;1546214 said:


> i knew it was a bad idea to open this thread. our main truck and only salt truck went down today after going out to salt. blew some type of transmission line do to it rubbing against the front drive shaft, brand new truck too. dealerships closed till thursday. dont know if i can get the line from a parts store or have it made yet ( braided steel encased in rubber type deal). doesnt help any that its christmas eve either. so i hope this storm holds off! we didn't have enough trucks the last storm. if this one comes were screwed!


Seen old school guys use a rubber line and hose clamps as a temp fix...

On a brickmen truck i bought.... If it worked for them it will work for you


----------



## Flawless440

I'm ready for the first time all season.. Still need Kurtz Bros. to drop off some bulk salt, but have enough to get out the door

Amazing, Boss plow fired right up, Western Ultra fired right up.. All the Meyer plows gave me problems, leaking out of cross over valve which is new from last season, and other crap... Got to get rid of these Meyer's


----------



## thesnowman269

Flawless440;1546623 said:


> Seen old school guys use a rubber line and hose clamps as a temp fix...
> 
> On a brickmen truck i bought.... If it worked for them it will work for you


i have thought about it as i have done it before, im not sure as to what kind of pressure is going to be in the line. and i sure as **** dont want to take the risk of it breaking while plowing and have the dealer ship come up with some bull crap excuse as to why they cant warranty it leaving us stranded with a giant repair bill


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Burkartsplow;1546524 said:


> When are they looking to have this thing on Wednesday roll into northern Ohio? I am heading down to the wives parents house tonight and back tomorrow evening. Christmas day is going to come and go retty quickly.


The heavy snow will pop by around noon. It'll start snowing at 7am and continue the rest of the day.

Source: intellicast.com


----------



## Young Pup

Puddle of Oil;1546668 said:


> The heavy snow will pop by around noon. It'll start snowing at 7am and continue the rest of the day.
> 
> Source: intellicast.com


We have a start time down here between and 2 and 7 am.


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## hammerstein

This 6 - 10" forecast for Wednesday - Thursday is very depressing news.


----------



## Flawless440

hammerstein;1546688 said:


> This 6 - 10" forecast for Wednesday - Thursday is very depressing news.


I think it is a H_ll of a x-mas present....payup

Sure it scr_ws up my huge landscape install and this tree removal project in lancaster that i only have two days left on and need that check bad. 
Point being, I'll take 6-10" any day, Christmas, New Years, Birthdays
Season of 07, had to stop plowing and rush to the hospital for the birth of our 2nd son. Already been up for two days. Had great guys that finished the routes.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

hammerstein;1546688 said:


> This 6 - 10" forecast for Wednesday - Thursday is very depressing news.


For some, but for others it's very wonderful news!


----------



## Mike S

Merry Christmas guys. Sounds like we will all get a xmas present tomorrow night


----------



## chevyman51

Merry Christmas guys stay safe


----------



## golfstud88

I have been out of the business for about four years now and I still get so excited for snow like I am getting paid. Maybe I should get back into it!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Giggity giggity


----------



## muffy189

Merry Christmas everyone hope you guys have a great day and get a little bit of rest, we are going to be busy for a couple of days


----------



## alsam116

chevyman i would be ready to plow regaurdless of what the weather say just because we are so close to the lheavy line well all be counting $$$$ in jan and feb


----------



## chevyman51

Alsam I am hooked up I won't have time tomorrow so I am ready for whatever happens


----------



## kc2006

Ever since we got that 2' here a few years ago I hate the threat of big snows. I want 2" not 2'. As long as I can get a couple rounds in ill live I guess, plus make more cash.


----------



## alsam116

im with you kc2006 id rather have salt events than alot of snow at once but ill take anything that is better than last year


----------



## justgeorge

Since it's still looking like a whole lot of nothing here in Cincinnati if anyone within a couple of hours or so needs some help give me a call. (513)290-6196.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

The Festivus miracle storm is almost upon us!!!! Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

And so it begins! :bluebounc :bluebounc


Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
414 AM EST TUE DEC 25 2012

.LOW PRESSURE IN TEXAS WILL TRACK NORTHEAST AND SKIM THE SOUTHERN
OHIO VALLEY ON WEDNESDAY. AN AREA OF HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
DEVELOP NORTHWEST OF THE LOW TRACK. CLOSER TO THE LOW...A MIX OF
SNOW...RAIN...AND FREEZING RAIN IS POSSIBLE.

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>062-251715-
/O.UPG.KILN.WS.A.0002.121226T0600Z-121227T0600Z/
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.W.0002.121226T0600Z-121227T0600Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-
DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...
BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...
SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA
414 AM EST TUE DEC 25 2012

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM WEDNESDAY TO 1 AM EST
THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM
WEDNESDAY TO 1 AM EST THURSDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO
LONGER IN EFFECT.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES.

* TIMING...SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP AFTER 1 AM CHRISTMAS
NIGHT AND CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY BEFORE TAPERING OFF
WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO
REDUCED VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...AROUND 30.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF
SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN
AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP A FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND
WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.

&&

$$


----------



## Flawless440

Man, nobody sleeps on x-mas??????

I heading out to the shop before the kids get up. Got an E-60 still leaking, try to fix it or put the back up pump on


----------



## Smitty58

Ho Ho Holy crap, local news just said we could get 5-10 in my area (Trenton Ohio)
Could be a long day, but we have heard this song so many times before. I didn't plow any least year so I am ready.


----------



## chevyman51

I hope the local guy is right rich Apuzzo said we could get 6-8 around Cincinnati


----------



## justgeorge

chevyman51;1547039 said:


> I hope the local guy is right rich Apuzzo said we could get 6-8 around Cincinnati


Sure hope so but none of the other forecasts I'm seeing are saying anything close to that.


----------



## born2farm

Merry Christmas Boys, Calling for 7-11in here tonight with high winds and drifting. Looks like we will be busy.


----------



## AMS77

Merry Christmas everyone, looks like its going to be a long couple of days. Be safe and i hope every makes some payup to help with christmas.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

justgeorge;1547058 said:


> Sure hope so but none of the other forecasts I'm seeing are saying anything close to that.


Here is a quote from Rich on the forecast......

"In short, things are colder than models and some forecasters expected. Look at today. NWS was going with "Becoming mostly sunny", yet there isn't a chance in you-know-what of that happening, and some other wx folks had partly sunny. I always had cloudy to mostly cloudy except for central OH where a few breaks are possible, but less likely now.

Their forecast was for 40-42 degrees…mine, always in the 30s. Now, check the lower level temps from SPC. It's -5C at both 2,000 and 5,000 feet, which means any precip today would be snow…and the cold is entrenched more than the models thought (thus the clouds and lower forecast highs). Now extrapolate that to the storm tonight and tomorrow.

More cold than anticipated means more snow than expected, and that should mean 6-12" north and northwest of Cincy with 3 to 7 in the metro, and 2 to 5 east of town by Wednesday night. This is clearly the largest storm since the winter of 10-11 and our part of the world is getting in on the fun, even as some TV mets had mostly rain for our area just 2 days ago."


----------



## AMS77

Mid-Ohio what are you seeing for eastern ohio. We are around the northern panhandle of West Virginia. Some local guys are talking about a lot of ice.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

AMS77;1547264 said:


> Mid-Ohio what are you seeing for eastern ohio. We are around the northern panhandle of West Virginia. Some local guys are talking about a lot of ice.


There could be some periods of ice, but 6-12"+ is in your wheelhouse... Personally, I think you'll be on the high side of that figure. Just like what Rich stated in the quote I posted above... It's colder than forecasters and models anticipated.... "More cold than anticipated means more snow than expected".

I think a lot of people are underestimating this storm and the amounts it will dump on us.
I mean, there are now blizzard warnings stretching through Indiana to the Ohio line!


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1547275 said:


> There could be some periods of ice, but 6-12"+ is in your wheelhouse... Personally, I think you'll be on the high side of that figure. Just like what Rich stated in the quote I posted above... It's colder than forecasters and models anticipated.... "More cold than anticipated means more snow than expected".
> 
> I think a lot of people are underestimating this storm and the amounts it will dump on us.
> I mean, there are now blizzard warnings stretching through Indiana to the Ohio line!


The cold is winning out. We won't get to our forecast high imo. We have a big storm coming and it doesn't look like it has changed much. Be prepared for the worst and good luck.

I think the 6 to 12 is going to cover a big area for this storm. I say most of Ohio.


----------



## bobcat s-160

How much will the "thumb" part of MI see?


----------



## cwby_ram

Just got a blizzard warning for central Ohio on my phone. Effective until 7 am Thursday.


----------



## AMS77

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1547275 said:


> There could be some periods of ice, but 6-12"+ is in your wheelhouse... Personally, I think you'll be on the high side of that figure. Just like what Rich stated in the quote I posted above... It's colder than forecasters and models anticipated.... "More cold than anticipated means more snow than expected".
> 
> I think a lot of people are underestimating this storm and the amounts it will dump on us.
> I mean, there are now blizzard warnings stretching through Indiana to the Ohio line!


Sounds good we have not had a storm like this in a while. Im ready for it payuppayup.

You guys be safe out there also.

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

cwby_ram;1547326 said:


> Just got a blizzard warning for central Ohio on my phone. Effective until 7 am Thursday.


I saw that for Marion & Crawford counties in central Ohio. More stretching north & east to the lake.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

bobcat s-160;1547322 said:


> How much will the "thumb" part of MI see?


You do realize this is the OHIO snow & ice thread right????
We don't do weather for that state up north!!!  :laughing: GO BUCKS!

Just messin........ I don't think the thumb of Michigan will see much if any from this storm.


----------



## blogsdon

Northern Ohio Bilzzard Warning....all you guys be safe out there tomorrow gonna be wicked.

Brian


----------



## AMS77

The just upgraded us from a watch to warning. bring it on.


----------



## [email protected]

Central Ohio Blizzard Warning also. Bring on the WHITE GOLD!


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1547407 said:


> Central Ohio Blizzard Warning also. Bring on the WHITE GOLD!


Taking a break from the kithcen. where do you see this? I just looked and did not see anything. I would expect 6 to 12 here in central ohio no matter what.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1547410 said:


> Taking a break from the kithcen. where do you see this? I just looked and did not see anything. I would expect 6 to 12 here in central ohio no matter what.


The NW portion of central OH.... Union, Marion, and so on.

www.weather.gov


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1547413 said:


> The NW portion of central OH.... Union, Marion, and so on.
> 
> www.weather.gov


Ah ok, I saw that.


----------



## [email protected]

I just hope it stays cold enough during the daytime tomorrow. Only time will tell.


----------



## Flawless440

What time will 2" be on the ground????? LOL

If only it was that easy... 

Haven't seen a hour by hour yet


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1547441 said:


> What time will 2" be on the ground????? LOL
> 
> If only it was that easy...
> 
> Haven't seen a hour by hour yet


6:29 am. Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51

Blizzard warning for butler county


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1547452 said:


> 6:29 am. Thumbs Up


10 4.. rolling trucks at 4:30

You guys be careful out there, going to be slippery and heavy, hard on equipment


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1547482 said:


> 10 4.. rolling trucks at 4:30
> 
> You guys be careful out there, going to be slippery and heavy, hard on equipment


You too. Keep the shiny side up and the rubber on the ground.


----------



## Bossman 92

Be safe and good luck guys. Just finished fueling everything up and dropping trucks off for guys 

Couldnt think of a better christmas gift!


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody wanna take care of a gravel driveway for me in the bellbrook/bevercreek area? Belongs to my dad and I forgot about it till just now. I had dmontgomery do it last year ( but it never snowed) if he gets back to me cool, if not i need a guy.


----------



## allseasons87

Lets hope it hits us boys! Everyone be safe, push smart, and make some $$$$!


----------



## fortydegnorth

What's the address Bossman 92? We run out of Beavercreek on S. Alpha Bellbrook Rd. We may be able to squeeze it in with one of our routes if it's not a royal pain. Gravel isn't so easy but we just bump up the hydraulics a tad and roll with it. You can email me at [email protected] if you'd rather.


----------



## [email protected]

Fueled up, equipment on, salt stocked....

10TV just said 9-10" at CMH on their FB page


----------



## blazer2plower

OK I'm in paulding Co. My weather man said 5-9 starting at 4:00am and going till Thursday am I can only pray. Have fun and be safe out there guys and gals. Hard part is I can't sleep. I'm like a kid in a candy store with money to spend


----------



## allseasons87

Anyone in central ohio know where to get bagged product tonight before midnight!


----------



## blazer2plower

Not in central Ohio but at this time of night I would say Walmart.


----------



## allseasons87

Yeah. Ill just wait till 4 AM to hit our supplier. At $7.50 a bag, it can wait!


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1547567 said:


> Anyone in central ohio know where to get bagged product tonight before midnight!


I don't believe you'll need it before midnight. Call Pinnacle Property Maintenance off 71 & Silver Dr at about 3-4am, they're usually open or there around that time.


----------



## allseasons87

Lol that's our supplier. We have a truck subbed with them. Just wanted to get it before then if possible. Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## blazer2plower

I did that one time it was 3years ago during that ice storm he had I ran out before my supplier opened up. I had sticker shock


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1547587 said:


> I don't believe you'll need it before midnight. Call Pinnacle Property Maintenance off 71 & Silver Dr at about 3-4am, they're usually open or there around that time.


I have gotten calcium there before. They were right down the street from me before moving over there. Well, it is bed time. Good night guys.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1547591 said:


> Lol that's our supplier. We have a truck subbed with them. Just wanted to get it before then if possible. Thanks for the info tho.


haha, they're good guys and the prices aren't bad either.



Young Pup;1547597 said:


> I have gotten calcium there before. They were right down the street from me before moving over there. Well, it is bed time. Good night guys.


Thumbs Up


----------



## blazer2plower

Good night and it's off to bed for me as well. Have fun and be safe tomorrow plowing and make some $$$$$$$$


----------



## born2farm

Well boys be safe out there. I am sitting in the 6-12 inch zone. Already have spare trucks and sidewalk crews lined up. Hope its a profitable one.


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing here so far


----------



## blazer2plower

Nothing here as well it went from 5-9" to 3-5" so ill get 1-3" :-(


----------



## allseasons87

Lightly snowing in Dublin. Heavier snow is supposed to come to central ohio. Everything still saying 6-10" by tomorrow morning.


----------



## srlovett

Here in darke county it just started expecting 10" give or take two . BRING IT ON!


----------



## allseasons87

Heavier snow into this afternoon.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Moderate snow here in New Albany, OH... NWS amounts actually went up over night! Rain/snow line is staying south of Columbus!! Looks like all snow, all day here folks!!! payuppayup


----------



## srlovett

Coming down pretty good roads are covered in ten minutes


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

srlovett;1547711 said:


> Coming down pretty good roads are covered in ten minutes


Where in Ohio might you be?


----------



## srlovett

Greenville darke county


----------



## allseasons87

srlovett;1547711 said:


> Coming down pretty good roads are covered in ten minutes


Roads are covered in Dublin. Coming down hard now.


----------



## blogsdon

No snow in northern Ohio yet but the winds are howling and the lake is kick'in!!!

Be safe out there.

Brian


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

Nothing here in Columbiana county yet. Looks like it's south and west of us at the moment. They're talking about it starting up sometime before 9am.

Bring it on!


----------



## magneto259

Not even a inch in Heath yet. Its still snowing though.


----------



## blazer2plower

Nothing in Paulding county yet.


----------



## magneto259

Now we are getting a generous amount of freezing rain.


----------



## show-n-go

We have at least 3/4 of an inch of ice at my place in west Chester. It's starting to switch over to snow. They calling for 4-6 of snow. I hope they are right.


----------



## chevyman51

We got 2 inches in Hamilton already and the wind is kickin


----------



## magneto259

Rain just switched to big flakes now.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Nothing here in Marion county yet....just a dusting


----------



## blazer2plower

Its snowing now  looks like I'm cutting out of work soon


----------



## muffy189

Plowing cowboy where r u in Columbiana county


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

I'm just outside of West Point. About a mile and a half south on 45 from the Truck Center.


----------



## Hannalie

Heavy snow is about 15 miles south of me here. Time to get the salt loaded up and get ready. Be careful out there guys it is gonna be nasty. This is my biggest storm since I have only been plowing for three years. This is the world series of plowing and I got my game face on bring on mother nature you beotch!


----------



## justgeorge

Whole lot of nothing here on the east side of Cincinnati. Rained, now it's not even doing that.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

3" and dumping here in Midvale... heading out about 11:15 am to do some pizza shops... hoping to get 3 pushes outta this storm !!!!


----------



## show-n-go

This is a wonderful site after last year.


----------



## Karma1

Snow !!! it's coming down heavy. Waiting for the call to start hitting lots.


----------



## golfstud88

Looks like another system might push through the Dayton area on Saturday. Not much but maybe a salting.


----------



## magneto259

Turned out to be a decent outing today. I scraped off all my lots twice today.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

OH YEAH!!!! Finished up my lots this morning at about 5:30.... Felt really good to get out and push some white gold!!! especially after last winter!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

[QUOTE='Rude Dog;1547845]3" and dumping here in Midvale... heading out about 11:15 am to do some pizza shops... hoping to get 3 pushes outta this storm !!!![/QUOTE]

Ever go to the raceway in Midvale?


----------



## tsut

Forecast way overblown in Valley City. 6-10 plus 2-4? Nope. 

Just cleaned up the drive. 4" yesterday, 3 today. Minimal drifts, too. Not even worth taking out the camera.

Was good to "practice" though. 

Tom


----------



## Kwise

Got a whopping 4" in Hartville, not 6"-12".


----------



## AMS77

We got roughly 4" of heavy wet stuff, might as well been pushing concrete. Spread a lot of salt and got two pushes in on everything, and picked up a gas station and driveway and did not break anything.


----------



## Young Pup

Kwise;1548707 said:


> Got a whopping 4" in Hartville, not 6"-12".


Better than no snow.


----------



## kc2006

Local news measured anywhere from 6.5" around here to 9" in the county north of us.

Whats next JP? Originally I saw something about another storm on saturday but now I can't find anything about it, guess it fell through?


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1549110 said:


> Local news measured anywhere from 6.5" around here to 9" in the county north of us.
> 
> Whats next JP? Originally I saw something about another storm on saturday but now I can't find anything about it, guess it fell through?


I just got done doing the rest of my resi's. I will check and post later.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1549110 said:


> Local news measured anywhere from 6.5" around here to 9" in the county north of us.
> 
> Whats next JP? Originally I saw something about another storm on saturday but now I can't find anything about it, guess it fell through?


Try this

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## AMS77

Local news for around here here is calling for a couple of inches early saturday morning.

kc2006 i'm not far from you we are down by Steubenville.


----------



## kc2006

Yea you're not far from here. That had to suck being wet, it wasn't real wet here, the daytime snow boned me on a plaza I do, it got so beat down I could barely plow it.

Jp ill check that out.


----------



## golfcar

The wind helped on this snow, got more pushes cause of the blowing after the snow stopped.


----------



## Hannalie

Well I don't know about the rest of you but I spent 24 hours plowing nonstop and haven't slept yet. It is beer time guys we finally made some money. Time to PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

according to noaa.gov got 11 inches which is a little more then i think we actually got id say we got about 8


----------



## aflesh2002

Yeah Kwise I have several commercial accounts in Ellet and Akron and I got 4 inches as well. At least it's a start !!!


----------



## fortydegnorth

Calling for 2"-4" tonight here. I've caught up just enough on sleep to pull off another 20 hours in the truck. I'm so thankful that this isn't like last year. I was about to find a "real" job!


----------



## 525Enterprises

I think this whole system has very good potential for snow tonight.......unfortunately its going to miss 99% of the state of Ohio....


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
955 am est fri dec 28 2012

...snow expected tonight into saturday morning...

.a low pressure system will move from the tennessee valley to the
upper ohio valley tonight. This system will spread precipitation
across the region this evening and into the overnight hours. The
precipitation is expected to be all snow mainly north of the ohio
river. The precipitation will begin as a rain and snow mix near
and south of the ohio river this evening before changing over to
all snow after midnight. Snow is expected to taper off to snow
showers by saturday afternoon.

Inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz089>093-ohz042>046-051>056-
060>065-070>074-077>082-088-282300-
/o.con.kiln.ww.y.0009.121229t0000z-121229t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-carroll-gallatin-boone-kenton-campbell-darke-shelby-
logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-
butler-warren-clinton-ross-hocking-hamilton-clermont-brown-
highland-adams-pike-scioto-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Carrollton...warsaw...burlington...independence...alexandria...
Greenville...sidney...bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...
Piqua...urbana...springfield...london...columbus...newark...
Eaton...dayton...xenia...washington court house...circleville...
Lancaster...hamilton...lebanon...wilmington...chillicothe...
Logan...cincinnati...milford...georgetown...hillsboro...
West union...piketon...portsmouth
955 am est fri dec 28 2012

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from 7 pm this
evening to 1 pm est saturday...

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulations of 2 to 3 inches...with
isolated amounts around 4 inches.

* timing...snow will spread across the region this evening and
will continue overnight. The snow may briefly mix with rain
near the ohio river. Snow will taper off to snow showers by
saturday afternoon.

* impacts...travel difficulties are expected due to reduced
visibilities and snow accumulations.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter weather advisory for snow means that periods
of snow will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for
snow covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution
while driving.

&&

$$


----------



## justgeorge

525Enterprises;1549750 said:


> I think this whole system has very good potential for snow tonight.......unfortunately its going to miss 99% of the state of Ohio....


Local guy here in Cinci sound pretty confident of 2-4", so at least I'll get to go out this time. We got maybe an inch out of the last storm, although 15 miles west of me got dumped on.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

justgeorge;1549783 said:


> Local guy here in Cinci sound pretty confident of 2-4", so at least I'll get to go out this time. We got maybe an inch out of the last storm, although 15 miles west of me got dumped on.


Rich Apuzzo in Cinci is calling for 3-6" for your metro area.... 2-4" basically from the north side of Dayton and Columbus to the river..


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1549750 said:


> I think this whole system has very good potential for snow tonight.......unfortunately its going to miss 99% of the state of Ohio....


It's going to miss 99% of Ohio? Where are you getting this info?


----------



## Hannalie

Guys I need a little help with an estimate. I can usually figure these out on my own but this one is a bigger than anything that I have done before. I got a call from a condo association near me that has 89 driveways. They also want the sidewalks that lead to each condo cleared and the road cleared. They want done at 2" and above. I have no idea how long this is going to take to get done so the figure out how long it will take you and how much you need to make response isn't going to help lol. Is $20 per unit too high? That would bring the total to $1800. I wouldn't do single drives for that price but since they are all in one place it is different. I really have no idea what to charge any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1549950 said:


> Guys I need a little help with an estimate. I can usually figure these out on my own but this one is a bigger than anything that I have done before. I got a call from a condo association near me that has 89 driveways. They also want the sidewalks that lead to each condo cleared and the road cleared. They want done at 2" and above. I have no idea how long this is going to take to get done so the figure out how long it will take you and how much you need to make response isn't going to help lol. Is $20 per unit too high? That would bring the total to $1800. I wouldn't do single drives for that price but since they are all in one place it is different. I really have no idea what to charge any advice would be appreciated.


What about the road you have to clear? How long is it?
$20 per unit sounds fair..... just not sure about the road.....
Maybe an even $2K for the whole place???


----------



## Flawless440

Hannalie;1549950 said:


> Guys I need a little help with an estimate. I can usually figure these out on my own but this one is a bigger than anything that I have done before. I got a call from a condo association near me that has 89 driveways. They also want the sidewalks that lead to each condo cleared and the road cleared. They want done at 2" and above. I have no idea how long this is going to take to get done so the figure out how long it will take you and how much you need to make response isn't going to help lol. Is $20 per unit too high? That would bring the total to $1800. I wouldn't do single drives for that price but since they are all in one place it is different. I really have no idea what to charge any advice would be appreciated.


Post a pic


----------



## Flawless440

Just finished up the last of our walks today.... That storm broke plows, snow blowers, shovels, one guy crying about pulled muscle in his back...
We hit everything twice, with additional salt runs... This route this year is crazy... To many walks


----------



## AMS77

Calling for 2-4 tonight into the morning thats awesomepayuppayup.


----------



## blazer2plower

Let it snow let it snow. I'm praying for snow lots and lots of it. Feets and feets of it


----------



## AMS77

kc2006;1549146 said:


> Yea you're not far from here. That had to suck being wet, it wasn't real wet here, the daytime snow boned me on a plaza I do, it got so beat down I could barely plow it.
> 
> Jp ill check that out.


Yea the day time snows suck, dealing with the people and not being able to get all the spots in the lots. Are snow was heavy and wet just hard to deal with.


----------



## Hannalie

Here is a pic of the property. They want the road done too unless the city gets to it first which is unlikely.


----------



## Hannalie

They do not want salt on the road since the city does it. Each condo owner is responsible for salting or putting calcium down on their own walks and drives. I plan to leave my skidsteer there and have a person doing sidewalks and another in a truck.


----------



## kc2006

No way they'll go for 1800, you have people like Harris doing condo's in poland with 70+ drives, sidewalks, and road (alot more road than that place) for $600. I bid on a condo development in Austintown, 45 drives plus road and a small parking lot at their club house, very hilly place too, I was $800, my friend that got it was $600...ABL $250.

If you leave a skid there you should crank it out in no time, run up the street then do the drives, sidewalks is what will suck.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

kc2006;1550521 said:


> No way they'll go for 1800, you have people like Harris doing condo's in poland with 70+ drives, sidewalks, and road (alot more road than that place) for $600. I bid on a condo development in Austintown, 45 drives plus road and a small parking lot at their club house, very hilly place too, I was $800, my friend that got it was $600...ABL $250.
> 
> If you leave a skid there you should crank it out in no time, run up the street then do the drives, sidewalks is what will suck.


Wow, people just giving services away anymore........


----------



## kc2006

Yep, used to be the standard to be $100 an hour for a 3/4 ton truck, now work is anywhere from 50-70 an hour if you're lucky. Reasons why I only add one place a year, I'm too expensive. Now we have reliable moving in, plus a company from canton that works for 40-50 an hr. people amaze me that they want to own their own company and make 10 bucks an hour (maybe).


----------



## Smitty58

We got maybe an inch in Cincy and it's all but done now. Probably not plow worthy.....oh well.


----------



## Smitty58

Just measured shy of half an inch, actually. Bummer.


----------



## blazer2plower

In paulding Co 3" just got a call heading out in 10 making coffee and hooking up plow hot &am its a great week


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Got the call, went out and fired up the rig and took a measurement.... 3" up here on the NE side of CMH, with what looks like another 1-2" left that could fall!! Not bad!! I'll take these over producing storms all winter!! 
Be safe out there fellas!


----------



## Smitty58

Snowed a good deal between 5-7 am here. Ended up with about 2 inches, actually. Good enough.


----------



## 496 BB

Damn plow is pissing me off today! What causes a ultra mount pump to act like its draining the batteries but its not as gauge reads fine and brand new Interstate batteries were put in yesterday. Worked for 2-3 hours this morning before this happened. All functions are super slow then it just quits. Wednesday it was my damn exhaust blowing out at the header collector now its this. Cant catch a break this week.


----------



## 496 BB

All apart and looks like its the motor


----------



## muffy189

i measured anywhere from 5.5 to 6.5 inches in my lots in salem


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

I'd say we got 5"-6" between West Point and Minerva.


----------



## BowTieDmax

When the next "big" storm?


----------



## justgeorge

Smitty58;1550596 said:


> We got maybe an inch in Cincy and it's all but done now. Probably not plow worthy.....oh well.


Wow I'm on the east side of Cincy and I have 4-5" on my deck (elevated) and the places we plowed had 2" easy and that was after a salt pre-treat.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

BowTieDmax;1550928 said:


> When the next "big" storm?


New Years Eve/Day


----------



## tsut

Valley City - A good 3" today. Heavier than the "blizzard" earlier in the week. Weird. Thought this would be a dusting. 

Tom


----------



## magneto259

Scored the local midas while doing some freestyling. Mo money!


----------



## Hannalie

Thanks for the advice guys on the condos guys. I submitted a bid today on it we will see what happens. Hope everyone did well today. Looks like we might get some lake effect tonight up here.


----------



## 496 BB

magneto259;1551117 said:


> Scored the local midas while doing some freestyling. Mo money!


I might be able to set you up with all Midas around town. My buddy is Manager at one and wanted to know if I wanted to do them. They are paying something like $45 for each one. I dont think thats a good deal but maybe you will. No salt. I can give you his number if your interested. PM me.

Seen Sam at Kaffenbergers today. Not plowing as usual...


----------



## Smitty58

justgeorge;1550969 said:


> Wow I'm on the east side of Cincy and I have 4-5" on my deck (elevated) and the places we plowed had 2" easy and that was after a salt pre-treat.


I'm in Colerain Twshp. It was basically the exact opposite of the previous storm. We ended up with about 2 inches here. In Monroe where my big accounts are they also got about 2.


----------



## magneto259

Thanks for the offer. I only went over to the Heath one because I live right behind it.


----------



## Flawless440

Heading out this morning to tackle these walks... runnin a 5 man crew for walks, 3 honda blowers, toro dingo.. hopefully it go's faster... Last sidewalk invoice was 3k... Sure hope they pay these bills. New contract this year, stole it from EMI...payup


----------



## kc2006

What's the word on this New Years snow? Locals are saying Tuesday-Wednesday. Locals suck though.


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

I heard 1-3" around here, but haven't looked at the maps yet.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1551664 said:


> Heading out this morning to tackle these walks... runnin a 5 man crew for walks, 3 honda blowers, toro dingo.. hopefully it go's faster... Last sidewalk invoice was 3k... Sure hope they pay these bills. New contract this year, stole it from EMI...payup


Good for you!!!! Not a big fan of EMI......


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

kc2006;1551774 said:


> What's the word on this New Years snow? Locals are saying Tuesday-Wednesday. Locals suck though.


1-3", 1-2" sounds about right.

It should be pretty quiet from now till about mid-January or so, then BAM! Right back in the action! I have a feeling we haven't had but a taste of what this winter has got to offer.
payuppayupThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1551414 said:


> I might be able to set you up with all Midas around town. My buddy is Manager at one and wanted to know if I wanted to do them. They are paying something like $45 for each one. I dont think thats a good deal but maybe you will. No salt. I can give you his number if your interested. PM me.
> 
> Seen Sam at Kaffenbergers today. Not plowing as usual...


Hahahaha I was grabbing some more pump fluid while I knocked out my contracts right down the road from there. Good meeting you though. Did you get your stuff up and running?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Looking good here! 10 inches Wednesday, and 4-5 inches Saturday. Like to see this keep going but doesn't look like much in the 10 day outlook other than getting darn cold by the end of this week! Hope all is well with everyone else! Happy New Year guys!


----------



## 4700dan

SNOMACHINE;1552132 said:


> Looking good here! 10 inches Wednesday, and 4-5 inches Saturday. Like to see this keep going but doesn't look like much in the 10 day outlook other than getting darn cold by the end of this week! Hope all is well with everyone else! Happy New Year guys!


How you like the BX 10 pusher


----------



## Flawless440

First morning home in a week.... Hoping none of these managers call this morning


----------



## born2farm

What a week! Plowed everything at least 4 times and salted who knows how many times. That first storm kicked our butts to say the least. First time out for a lot of the guys with 8-12in of wet heavy snow to contend with. Took us a lot longer then figured on the sidewalks, but we have it figured out now. Looks like another round tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Hannalie

Well didn't pick up the condos up here. I bid it at 1200 it went for 950. Some company named econo lawn picked it up. Sounds like a quality company, at least he isn't doing it for 400 or something. I searched the secretary of state website to see if there was a business with that name and couldn't find anything. He probably isn't even a legit business. Hopefully he smashes someones car and doesn't have insurance lol.


----------



## kc2006

I was close. I figured it'd go for 850.

There's an Eco care out of Austintown that bids cheap. Might be them.


----------



## Hannalie

Yeah you were right there on it. Oh well I guess, I barely can keep up with what I have now for plowing. I would have had to hire some help and I am not sure if I am ready for that.


----------



## Flawless440

Hannalie;1553073 said:


> Well didn't pick up the condos up here. I bid it at 1200 it went for 950. Some company named econo lawn picked it up. Sounds like a quality company, at least he isn't doing it for 400 or something. I searched the secretary of state website to see if there was a business with that name and couldn't find anything. He probably isn't even a legit business. Hopefully he smashes someones car and doesn't have insurance lol.


Google him, look for reviews, county website for a record of ripping people off, check BBB & Angies list... Bring all that dirt to the managers attention.. If you want the contract that bad.


----------



## Hannalie

I hate to be that guy but I am sick of these dicks around here that do this stuff on the side and don't carry the proper licensing or insurance. Maybe I can get rid of one of them lol. Well I shouldn't say I hate to be that guy because I would love to be that guy. I just do not want to look like a fool if I am wrong somehow.


----------



## jk4718

Long range forecast isn't looking good for us. I'm glad we got some December money for a change, but it looks like the first half of January is going to be a bust. I guess I'll take the time to redo my website and get spring advertising ready....and play a little ps3. Happy new years everyone Thumbs Up


----------



## kc2006

Bad part is if we turn him in there's so many to take his place. Enviroscapes plows for $40-50 an hour and they're a huge company.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Happy New Years Some B*tches!!!!!
From this point on we quit worrying about the dumb sh*t and start making money!!!!
payuppayupThumbs Up

We get half the month of January to think about how to make it better.....
After that, call your mom! 

Would this be considered drunk blogging?????


----------



## SNOMACHINE

4700dan;1552574 said:


> How you like the BX 10 pusher


It works really well! I'm happy! Just wish they would've came out last year when I bought 2 protech skid pushers. I would defiantly buy another BOSS!


----------



## Showmestaterida

snomachine,
Hows it scraping the pavement? Hows the slip hitch working ? pros/cons?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Showmestaterida;1554266 said:


> snomachine,
> Hows it scraping the pavement? Hows the slip hitch working ? pros/cons?


Meaning it's cleaning rite down to bare pavement. The slip hitch is nice and makes it easy not having to worry if the box is sitting level! Also if you run into some hard pack all you have to do is rotate the coupler like your dumping a bucket till you feel the resistance and it peals it rite up! It is a well built piece of equipment! Con would be the shoes on the side plates are slotted where its bolted on and with a little banging around they tend to move a little but that's all I can find.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Great to hear . Hows the trip edge? Does it trip alot or only when hitting something? Did yours come w/ a bolt on cutting edge? If so was it already installed? How close are your bottom bolts on the tube frame braces to the cutting edge? Mine were to close and had to cut them .


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I survived the moving and plowing this past week. Holy moly, now it is time to read my chicken scratch so I can do my billing. Put in some long hours in the truck. One night I gave up and came home and went to bed. I was tired and was not going to push it anymore. Everything had been done, but I was going to check them out again. But sleep was calling my name.


----------



## 4700dan

SNOMACHINE;1554244 said:


> It works really well! I'm happy! Just wish they would've came out last year when I bought 2 protech skid pushers. I would defiantly buy another BOSS!


Just bought 1 new years eve going to pick it up tomorrow Thumbs Up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1554554 said:


> Well, I survived the moving and plowing this past week. Holy moly, now it is time to read my chicken scratch so I can do my billing. Put in some long hours in the truck. One night I gave up and came home and went to bed. I was tired and was not going to push it anymore. Everything had been done, but I was going to check them out again. But sleep was calling my name.


Glad you made it through! It's all worth it when the check gets deposited!! payuppayup

Looks like we've got a little break in the snow for a couple weeks......


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1551664 said:


> Heading out this morning to tackle these walks... runnin a 5 man crew for walks, 3 honda blowers, toro dingo.. hopefully it go's faster... Last sidewalk invoice was 3k... Sure hope they pay these bills. New contract this year, stole it from EMI...payup


lol we took over a couple from EMI. Not sure anyone is a fan of them anymore. But with EMI, they lose 2, pick up 3 larger ones.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1554645 said:


> lol we took over a couple from EMI. Not sure anyone is a fan of them anymore. But with EMI, they lose 2, pick up 3 larger ones.


Bidding against Brickmen is even worse... They work for free, at least EMI plays the game fair


----------



## Flawless440

Nice to be home this morning, waiting on Kurtz Bros to bring me 22 tons of salt... Should get up and start moving trucks around but dam it looks cold out there....


----------



## kc2006

Flawless440;1554766 said:


> Bidding against Brickmen is even worse... They work for free, at least EMI plays the game fair


Around here brickman is pricey. I bid a few restaurants, brickman got them and subbed to me, I got $30 more per salting and $10 more per plow, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1554766 said:


> Bidding against Brickmen is even worse... They work for free, at least EMI plays the game fair


Yeah that's true. I have a buddy that worked for brickman. They will give clients an incentive of giving they're first year 3/4 off if they sign a 2 or 3 year contract.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bid the plow cheap and the salt high is what a large company does around here. 40 to 50 an hour for plowing and they rake in the customers. They are happy until they get huge salting invoice.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1554769 said:


> Nice to be home this morning, waiting on Kurtz Bros to bring me 22 tons of salt... Should get up and start moving trucks around but dam it looks cold out there....


Just stay in the sun, that will keep you warm. lol Just a tad bit nipply out there. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Burkartsplow;1554850 said:


> Bid the plow cheap and the salt high is what a large company does around here. 40 to 50 an hour for plowing and they rake in the customers. They are happy until they get huge salting invoice.


It wouldn't surprise me if they added an extra hour here and there. I could plow real cheap if I rounded everything up.


----------



## allseasons87

Hopefully it stays cold for the storm that's supposed to come through the 12th and 13th. Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

allseasons87;1555353 said:


> Hopefully it stays cold for the storm that's supposed to come through the 12th and 13th. Any one have any thoughts?


January is technically the coldest month of the year... So we have that going for us! Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Showmestaterida;1554493 said:


> Great to hear . Hows the trip edge? Does it trip alot or only when hitting something? Did yours come w/ a bolt on cutting edge? If so was it already installed? How close are your bottom bolts on the tube frame braces to the cutting edge? Mine were to close and had to cut them .


Only when hitting something so far. Haven't hit anything that I know of though. No bolt on edge. I'm gonna run it a while before I bolt on the new edge. The bolts are very close but not touching, I imagine when I bolt on a new edge they will need to be delt with. Did you buy the bolt on edge?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

4700dan;1554565 said:


> Just bought 1 new years eve going to pick it up tomorrow Thumbs Up


You will not be disappointed 4700dan


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Young Pup;1554966 said:


> Just stay in the sun, that will keep you warm. lol Just a tad bit nipply out there. :laughing:


Yeah it was cold this morning! We got called at 4:30am this morning for a water main break in a little town near us that we do all there digging for them! It really really sucked! But it's good money even the guys weren't happy when I called this morning:realmad:. Now the shop has tons of tools laying on the floor to clean up in the morning. Tons of invoices to do tomorrow that's what I hate is the office work. But I like getting paid! payup. And 150 tons of salt coming tomorrow to top off the bin. That's not a fun check to rite!


----------



## Flawless440

Had a call yesterday, and today had to salt two properties and toss 19 bags of calcium on some walks... Still no day off but still making $$$$$


----------



## Flawless440

Whats the word on this Jan 12th storm? Dose it have a name yet LOL!!!


----------



## SServices

Everything I have seen so far is its going to in the low 40's upper 30's and rain. Of course it's a long way out.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1552052 said:


> Hahahaha I was grabbing some more pump fluid while I knocked out my contracts right down the road from there. Good meeting you though. Did you get your stuff up and running?


Yea all is good now after working and figuring it out for 6 hours. Turns out it was one dead battery that all was connected to. For whatever damn reason it wasnt pulling from my other battery. Either way I got it replaced as I just bought it the day before. Thanks Interstate! *******es.

Ive had an issue every storm so far and Im meticulous as hell on my trucks and equipment. My luck I guess;


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1556541 said:


> Whats the word on this Jan 12th storm? Dose it have a name yet LOL!!!





SServices;1556611 said:


> Everything I have seen so far is its going to in the low 40's upper 30's and rain. Of course it's a long way out.


No name yet, I am sure we can think of some colorful ones.

Now it looks like a snow event on tonights run. But it will change again.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I thought the 12 the was rain....its the storm moving in on the 16th 17 the that really deserves attention


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

525Enterprises;1556881 said:


> I thought the 12 the was rain....its the storm moving in on the 16th 17 the that really deserves attention


It's to far away to think anything is for sure......


----------



## Young Pup

Middle of next week is rain, then next weekend looks to be snow. Need to keep an eye on that thing.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got bored today so I decided to add alittle more length to my plow. Total length is 9 foot now. I basically went down to a rubber and hose manufacturing company and had them cut my 2 8" wide x 27" tall pieces of 3/4 rubber mat. Then I had some L brackets laying around with some bolts and washers and such. Had roughly 100$ total in the whole thing. They are easy to take off if ever need be and if I were to hit something with them, they wont bent up my plow, the rubber will either break or bend back. I retained all the pre drilled holes from boss with the exception of 2 I have to drill myself. I know there are some ebay wings for around 200$ but I dont like how you have to drill into the face of the plow. I think thats just another spot for rust to attack the plow. Anyways here are some pics. I gotta grind a few spots down on the brackets and repaint them.

Hillbilly wings:


----------



## PlowTeam5

Also I know there are alot of tree guys on here, if anyone has any use for a bucket boom, I have one that I might be willing to part with.



Total reach is 52' high. Runs on propane. Everything works good on it. I got it for chimney repair but didnt use it as much as I thought so it sits alot. Let me know if anyone would be interested in something like this. I am 15mins east of columbus.


----------



## magneto259

Let us know how those home made wings hold up. I put a store bought set on mine. What a pain to attach the brackets.


----------



## Flawless440

Man i'm liking the wings, might have to steal that idea....


----------



## Bossman 92

Whats the word on the light snow tonight? Hope everyone made some money over the last week or so.


----------



## Burkartsplow

A dusting is all I see for west cleveland and maybe a bit more for the snow belt here. Looks like a salt run in the morning and then the warm up this week with temps in the lower 40s and some rain to breakdown the snow pack.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maybe salt prob not


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1557957 said:


> Man i'm liking the wings, might have to steal that idea....


If you guys wanna do the same thing I did if they end up working out good, Fournier Rubber is the place I got the rubber from. They have up to 1.5 inches thick in stock. I might hook the plow up to the truck today and run down my driveway alittle and run into some of the piles I got made to see what they do .


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1558057 said:


> If you guys wanna do the same thing I did if they end up working out good, Fournier Rubber is the place I got the rubber from. They have up to 1.5 inches thick in stock. I might hook the plow up to the truck today and run down my driveway alittle and run into some of the piles I got made to see what they do .


Whats that address??


----------



## Flawless440

Got one for sale, no salt spreader, comes with 7.5 plow and E47 pump

87 F350 Diesel, clutch, brakes feel great, good rubber, strong runner.. 2 wheel drive $3,200

Rust is not bad at all, lots of life left, needs a good home


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

rain this week warn the temp drop poss snow showers then the following week maby storm but word is the end of this month brings the money shot btw hey guys new th the site


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

ohiosnow chevy;1558228 said:


> rain this week warn the temp drop poss snow showers then the following week maby storm but word is the end of this month brings the money shot btw hey guys new th the site


Welcome!!! 
I'm always looking for the money shot!! payuppayup
I'm liking the brief warm up on tap this week.... shrink some of these huge piles of snow!
Looks like the action starts back up in about a week or so and continues till Feb??? Only time will tell.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

How did the weather discussion thread turn into the equipment for sale thread???


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1558140 said:


> Whats that address??


Fournier Rubber
1341 Norton Avenue Columbus, OH 43212
(614) 294-6453


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1558255 said:


> How did the weather discussion thread turn into the equipment for sale thread???


Sorry about that, I just figured since there are a lot of guys here that probably do tree work, I would toss it out there. Its something that I would want someone local to get. Its not something I would like to have to ship to someone or have to haul it somewhere far. Its a heavy piece of equipment plus when I was out in the garage I was staring at it and thought someone could use it more then me.


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1558285 said:


> Sorry about that, I just figured since there are a lot of guys here that probably do tree work, I would toss it out there. Its something that I would want someone local to get. Its not something I would like to have to ship to someone or have to haul it somewhere far. Its a heavy piece of equipment plus when I was out in the garage I was staring at it and thought someone could use it more then me.


Oh O its the Thread police:laughing::laughing::laughing:

This is a local thread and every body talks about everything, no harm in that


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1558361 said:


> Oh O its the Thread police:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> This is a local thread and every body talks about everything, no harm in that


Not trying to be the "thread police" as you so nicely put...... And I agree that there's no harm in it. 
But the last time I checked there are different topics for different threads. If you want to sell something use the market place or the Ohio snow thread in networking. 
Not everyone wants to wade through a bunch of stuff that has nothing to do with weather in a thread under "weather discussion". Makes sense right?

You guys do what you want..... All I'm saying is I don't go to the Ford Truck thread and post stuff about Caterpillar skid loaders because that's not what people are there for.

Not trying to be a dick, just saying. Thumbs Up


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

im hoping to get a lil more but i still work full time and work out of my shop and plow i had my wife out during the last storm whyle i wrenched and ran tow truck
but every lil bit of buisness helps pay the bills


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1558282 said:


> Fournier Rubber
> 1341 Norton Avenue Columbus, OH 43212
> (614) 294-6453


That is right around the corner from me.


----------



## Flawless440

Just saw 65 degrees on Friday..... Crazy..... Back to scraping the land i guess... Take all this equipment off a couple of trucks today..


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1558919 said:


> Just saw 65 degrees on Friday..... Crazy..... Back to scraping the land i guess... Take all this equipment off a couple of trucks today..


Yep, then the temp drops after next weekend back to winter.I am taking every thing off the truck and washing it today too. Get your maintenance done now. A couple of nice storms showing up. I am not sure who said something about the 16th, but there is a storm in that time frame.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Yayyyyy I could use a break to fix all the broken stuff from the last onslaught.


----------



## Flawless440

Give a chance for all these contracts to pay there invoicespayup


----------



## Young Pup

Well, all the plow stuff is washed and put away. The truck is washed and cleaned up. Got one of my salt spreader lights working again. Need to get a couple of other things and I will be ready for the next go around.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1559180 said:


> Well, all the plow stuff is washed and put away. The truck is washed and cleaned up. Got one of my salt spreader lights working again. Need to get a couple of other things and I will be ready for the next go around.


Planning on doing the same thing on Wednesday. The little warm up period between the cold blasts come in very handy!


----------



## Hannalie

The rubber plow wings look cool but I think if you hit a curb, which is quite possible regardless of how well you think you know the property, those brackets are either going to break or bend easily. This is just my opinion. How did the test run go did you smack it into something to see what happens. If it bends on you while you are plowing it seems like it would be more of a pain in the ass than it is worth to pick up an extra foot of plow. Regular steel wings seem like the best bet at least they capture the snow a little better instead of just being an extension of the plow itself. At least the ones that are angled in a little.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Only when hitting something so far. Haven't hit anything that I know of though. No bolt on edge. I'm gonna run it a while before I bolt on the new edge. The bolts are very close but not touching, I imagine when I bolt on a new edge they will need to be delt with. Did you buy the bolt on edge?

Snomachine, Ya , I bought the cutting edges. Didnt want to wear the the other edge. They said they are options. The cutting edge hits the bolts 1" from where it needs to be. thought they would have thought of this . Was yours totally assembled?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hannalie;1559275 said:


> The rubber plow wings look cool but I think if you hit a curb, which is quite possible regardless of how well you think you know the property, those brackets are either going to break or bend easily. This is just my opinion. How did the test run go did you smack it into something to see what happens. If it bends on you while you are plowing it seems like it would be more of a pain in the ass than it is worth to pick up an extra foot of plow. Regular steel wings seem like the best bet at least they capture the snow a little better instead of just being an extension of the plow itself. At least the ones that are angled in a little.


That was the whole idea as I made them. If I hit something then they will bend or break thus no damaging the plow any. I have seen alot of plows bend from someone hitting the wings on something. At least if I do hit something the rubber/brackets will break first. I am going to bend them at a 30* angle to get a more cupping affect to them. And if they do break or bend, its only 2 3/4 bolts on each side to take them off. Maybe 2 mins top. if they dont work, then I can keep the rubber and use it for a snow deflector or something else.


----------



## Hannalie

Got ya I was just rambling cuz I'm bored. I love building stuff and any chance that I get to manufacture something myself instead of buying it.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hannalie;1560065 said:


> Got ya I was just rambling cuz I'm bored. I love building stuff and any chance that I get to manufacture something myself instead of buying it.




Any word on the storm that I guess might be heading our way on the 16th of next week. I saw mid 50's this weekend so looks like everything is gonna be melted which should help in the future storms. Some of the areas were getting tight for placing some snow. Also I thought I saw someone said something at the end of this month as well????


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1559974 said:


> I am going to bend them at a 30* angle to get a more cupping affect to them. And if they do break or bend, its only 2 3/4 bolts on each side to take them off. Maybe 2 mins top. if they dont work, then I can keep the rubber and use it for a snow deflector or something else.


The angle was going to be my suggestion. The scooping effect would be more worth it than the extra width. I think that the thickness of the brackets should be fine, but I would add a third one in that open top hole.


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1560072 said:


> :Any word on the storm that I guess might be heading our way on the 16th of next week. I saw mid 50's this weekend so looks like everything is gonna be melted which should help in the future storms. Some of the areas were getting tight for placing some snow. Also I thought I saw someone said something at the end of this month as well????


The forecast has been bouncing around a lot at the end of the 15 day forecasts. It's hard for them to call for individual storms that far out, but take solace in knowing that they are calling for below freezing highs starting around the 15th or so. "With the NAO heading to negative and the PNA going to positive around mid-month, there's some potential wild winter weather coming to the East in the later half of January."- Accuweather Pro

I personally think the rest of January will be quiet. February is where the money bets should be I am putting even odds on a wild month like the end of December or a bore like last year.


----------



## Flawless440

I have a deal with the wife if i can hit 200k in snow i get to buy this 1971 Chevelle at Cruzin USA on the west side. Pretty much no hope seeing how the closest i ever got was 80k a few years back.. But i do have the right contracts in place just need alot of snow... So come on January, before they sale my ride


----------



## SServices

It's starting to sound like last year again. Some snow early, then "next week, one more week, end of the month it's going to get cold and snow". I hope this isn't the case but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SServices;1560227 said:


> It's starting to sound like last year again. Some snow early, then "next week, one more week, end of the month it's going to get cold and snow". I hope this isn't the case but we'll see I guess.


Yeah, cuz this winter is a carbon copy of last....... 

Hey, look at it like a Browns fan would look at it...... There's always next year!!! :laughing:

I wouldn't read too much into what it's sounding like..... The fact of the matter is winter is not over... Not even close.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1560138 said:


> I have a deal with the wife if i can hit 200k in snow i get to buy this 1971 Chevelle at Cruzin USA on the west side. Pretty much no hope seeing how the closest i ever got was 80k a few years back.. But i do have the right contracts in place just need alot of snow... So come on January, before they sale my ride


That would be a nice ride!!! I hope you get it even if you don't hit 200K!!! Thumbs Up 
Not sure you'll hit 200K, but this winter should finish strong! payup


----------



## SServices

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1560310 said:


> Yeah, cuz this winter is a carbon copy of last.......
> 
> Hey, look at it like a Browns fan would look at it...... There's always next year!!! :laughing:
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into what it's sounding like..... The fact of the matter is winter is not over... Not even close.


Lol it's a rebuilding year.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SServices;1560318 said:


> Lol it's a rebuilding year.


LOL!!! I hear ya man!! I'm an Eagles fan, and let me tell ya..... I'm not used to picking before the Brownies in the draft!!!  It's like I'm in bizarro world!!


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1560312 said:


> That would be a nice ride!!! I hope you get it even if you don't hit 200K!!! Thumbs Up
> Not sure you'll hit 200K, but this winter should finish strong! payup


Dreams are good to have... 454 with a 5 speed

Already better than the last year, thats all that matters


----------



## allseasons87

Winter is nowhere near over. It's only January 7th. Thumbs Up Weather patterns change, cold fronts come and go, but there is plenty time for snow to come.

On the plus side, we've already billed 5 fold of last year :saluteayup


----------



## SnoDaddy

heck no it's not over. in the great winter of 10/11 we had late dec/early jan thaw. i remember it was 60 new years day 2011. quit your *****in!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1560784 said:


> heck no it's not over. in the great winter of 10/11 we had late dec/early jan thaw. i remember it was 60 new years day 2011. quit your *****in!


AMEN!!:salute:


----------



## PlowTeam5

rip winter 2012/2013


----------



## justgeorge

PlowTeam5;1561015 said:


> rip winter 2012/2013


Yep I agree. I put my plow back into the storage unit last week (and threw my back out doing it). But I plowed one more time this year than last......


----------



## allseasons87

Why do all you guys think that winter is over on January 8th?


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, we are done. Time to get the mowers, landscape equipment, construction tools, roofing jobs, concrete jobs, and whatever else lined up. Get an early start because this is just like last winter. :laughing:

Come on guys, we always get a January thaw. Except last year was a thaw from December to April.  We will be fine. I don't normally look here but even this has chances for snow.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/43212/january-weather/18471_pc


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1561055 said:


> Why do all you guys think that winter is over on January 8th?


Trying to fool mother nature. But you don't want to do that. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Posted on Skyeye:

Found this Buffalo AFD from last night:


AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BUFFALO NY
953 PM EST MON JAN 7 2013 

THE SECOND PATTERN CHANGE WILL BEGIN TO SHOW ITS CARDS BY THE MIDDLE
OF THE MONTH. A MAJOR SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT IS UNDERWAY
AND NEARING COMPLETION. SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENTS ARE
FAVORED TO OCCUR DURING AN EASTERLY PHASE OF THE QUASI-BIENNIAL
OSCILLATION /QBO/...WHICH IS THE PHASE THE STRATOSPHERE IS IN THIS
WINTER. THE SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING CAUSES A DRAMATIC
WEAKENING…AND SOMETIMES ENTIRE BREAKDOWN OF THE STRATOSPHERIC
POLAR VORTEX…AND A GREAT WEAKENING OR EVEN REVERSAL OF THE
STRATOSPHERIC POLAR NIGHT JET. THE GFS FORECASTS THIS TO OCCUR OVER
THE NEXT WEEK AT THE 2MB LEVEL.

THE RESULT OF ALL OF THIS IS THE GENERATION OF STRONG HIGH LATITUDE
BLOCKING AS THE DRAMATIC CHANGES IN THE STRATOSPHERE FEED DOWN INTO
THE TROPOSPHERE. HIGH LATITUDE BLOCKING FORCES THE COLDEST AIR SOUTH
OUT OF THE HIGH ARCTIC AND TOWARDS THE MID LATITUDES…AND ALSO
FAVORS LASTING STRONGLY NEGATIVE EPISODES OF ARCTIC OSCILLATION /AO/
AND NORTH ATLANTIC OSCILLATION /NAO/. THIS TYPICALLY BEGINS TO TAKE
PLACE 10-15 DAYS AFTER THE SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT. HOW
LONG IT LASTS CAN VARY…BUT TYPICALLY THE COLD PATTERN LASTS FOR AT
LEAST A FEW WEEKS…AND OCCASIONALLY CAN PERSIST THROUGH THE REST OF
WINTER.

AS ALL OF THIS IS OCCURRING…THE MJO IS FORECAST BY THE GEFS
ENSEMBLES TO WEAKEN AND FADE AWAY IN ABOUT 10 DAYS. THE PACIFIC
NORTH AMERICAN PATTERN /PNA/ IS FORECAST TO REMAIN NEGATIVE OVER THE
NEXT 10 DAYS…WHICH WILL DIRECT THE FIRST BATCHES OF COLD INTO THE
WESTERN AND EVENTUALLY CENTRAL UNITED STATES. GEFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS
SUPPORT A TREND TOWARDS A NEUTRAL OR POSITIVE PNA BY THE MIDDLE OF
THE MONTH…WHICH SHOULD ALLOW THE GROWING COLD TO SPREAD EASTWARD.

WHAT ALL OF THIS TECHNICAL JARGON MEANS IS THAT THERE IS MODERATE TO
HIGH CONFIDENCE IN A PATTERN CHANGE TOWARDS MUCH COLDER WEATHER FOR
THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN UNITED STATES STARTING AROUND THE MIDDLE OF
JANUARY…WITH COLD LIKELY PEAKING IN LATE JANUARY INTO EARLY
FEBRUARY. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR THE COLDEST AIR WE HAVE SEEN IN
AT LEAST SEVERAL YEARS DURING THIS PERIOD. WHAT SNOW POTENTIAL THIS
WILL BRING IS MUCH MORE UNCERTAIN DUE TO UNKNOWN DETAILS WITH
SYNOPTIC STORM TRACK AND LAKE EFFECT POTENTIAL.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1561068 said:


> Posted on Skyeye:
> 
> Found this Buffalo AFD from last night:
> 
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BUFFALO NY
> 953 PM EST MON JAN 7 2013
> 
> THE SECOND PATTERN CHANGE WILL BEGIN TO SHOW ITS CARDS BY THE MIDDLE
> OF THE MONTH. A MAJOR SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT IS UNDERWAY
> AND NEARING COMPLETION. SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENTS ARE
> FAVORED TO OCCUR DURING AN EASTERLY PHASE OF THE QUASI-BIENNIAL
> OSCILLATION /QBO/...WHICH IS THE PHASE THE STRATOSPHERE IS IN THIS
> WINTER. THE SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING CAUSES A DRAMATIC
> WEAKENING…AND SOMETIMES ENTIRE BREAKDOWN OF THE STRATOSPHERIC
> POLAR VORTEX…AND A GREAT WEAKENING OR EVEN REVERSAL OF THE
> STRATOSPHERIC POLAR NIGHT JET. THE GFS FORECASTS THIS TO OCCUR OVER
> THE NEXT WEEK AT THE 2MB LEVEL.
> 
> THE RESULT OF ALL OF THIS IS THE GENERATION OF STRONG HIGH LATITUDE
> BLOCKING AS THE DRAMATIC CHANGES IN THE STRATOSPHERE FEED DOWN INTO
> THE TROPOSPHERE. HIGH LATITUDE BLOCKING FORCES THE COLDEST AIR SOUTH
> OUT OF THE HIGH ARCTIC AND TOWARDS THE MID LATITUDES…AND ALSO
> FAVORS LASTING STRONGLY NEGATIVE EPISODES OF ARCTIC OSCILLATION /AO/
> AND NORTH ATLANTIC OSCILLATION /NAO/. THIS TYPICALLY BEGINS TO TAKE
> PLACE 10-15 DAYS AFTER THE SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT. HOW
> LONG IT LASTS CAN VARY…BUT TYPICALLY THE COLD PATTERN LASTS FOR AT
> LEAST A FEW WEEKS…AND OCCASIONALLY CAN PERSIST THROUGH THE REST OF
> WINTER.
> 
> AS ALL OF THIS IS OCCURRING…THE MJO IS FORECAST BY THE GEFS
> ENSEMBLES TO WEAKEN AND FADE AWAY IN ABOUT 10 DAYS. THE PACIFIC
> NORTH AMERICAN PATTERN /PNA/ IS FORECAST TO REMAIN NEGATIVE OVER THE
> NEXT 10 DAYS…WHICH WILL DIRECT THE FIRST BATCHES OF COLD INTO THE
> WESTERN AND EVENTUALLY CENTRAL UNITED STATES. GEFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS
> SUPPORT A TREND TOWARDS A NEUTRAL OR POSITIVE PNA BY THE MIDDLE OF
> THE MONTH…WHICH SHOULD ALLOW THE GROWING COLD TO SPREAD EASTWARD.
> 
> WHAT ALL OF THIS TECHNICAL JARGON MEANS IS THAT THERE IS MODERATE TO
> HIGH CONFIDENCE IN A PATTERN CHANGE TOWARDS MUCH COLDER WEATHER FOR
> THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN UNITED STATES STARTING AROUND THE MIDDLE OF
> JANUARY…WITH COLD LIKELY PEAKING IN LATE JANUARY INTO EARLY
> FEBRUARY. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR THE COLDEST AIR WE HAVE SEEN IN
> AT LEAST SEVERAL YEARS DURING THIS PERIOD. WHAT SNOW POTENTIAL THIS
> WILL BRING IS MUCH MORE UNCERTAIN DUE TO UNKNOWN DETAILS WITH
> SYNOPTIC STORM TRACK AND LAKE EFFECT POTENTIAL.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1561064 said:


> Trying to fool mother nature. But you don't want to do that. lol


LOL!!! Something about classic commercials!!! :laughing:

Here's one of my favs


----------



## allseasons87

Hopefully that 30% chance on the 16th brings something to push. Not sure what surface temps will be by then though.


----------



## Flawless440

A little break is nice, finishing up a few projects so we can invoice. Both of my juke ass meyer plows need worked on. Few truck issues to deal with, just enough time to get ready for the next round... Stay positive keep ur heads up... Didn't you hear about the blizzard 2013? Suppose to be a repeat of 1978 blizzard, city of Columbus only had 3 plow trucks.. Talk about a nightmare


----------



## Young Pup

Get your squeeges ready for the next few days. Tell the customer you are clearing the liquid snow off the lot. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I been hearing good things after the middle of the month as far as temps dropping and storm chances. hell i plowed more times this year than last already. our avg. is 36.5'' and we are at 17'' so far. I'm not worried. Feb and March usually have some monster snows.


----------



## Young Pup

I am not worried either. I am seeing the samething. So around the middle of next week we should see some changes.


----------



## jk4718

Keep an eye on the north central part of the country andcthe Rockies, the cold enters there and each rain front will pull it back in behind it. January thaw is just like Indian summer, we will pay the price for it in Feb. Im happy for a couple weeks off. I cleaned the shop and my garage....good news is I won't have to buy a single tool this year. I found 5 pliers, 7 crescent wrenches, 3 glue guns, 2 sledge hammers, a chisel...and a lot more. Im taking my Xmas lights down, changing oil, cleaning trucks, organize the bone yard and getting everything ready for spring. It's a hell of a lot better doing in now than in the cold or at the last minute right before we start working. Enjoy it while it lasts, you all be crying about long hours plowing again this year. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, I posted a question here. Any feedback would be great.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1562570#post1562570


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1562571 said:


> Hey guys, I posted a question here. Any feedback would be great.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1562570#post1562570


I use a coupler locks on my trailers now and I keep a spare latch lock in the ashtray. We leave them at jobsites whenever we get the chance. The locks are nice because I just hoon them up to the frame while they are in transit, so they don't get misplaced or left behind. If someone is determined enough they will take it no matter what you do.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=trailer+coupler+lock&_sacat=&_odkw=wheel+boot+lock&_osacat=0


----------



## PlowTeam5

One good thing about this break from plowing is that I'm getting pretty good at call of duty black ops 2 on Xbox.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1562653 said:


> I use a coupler locks on my trailers now and I keep a spare latch lock in the ashtray. We leave them at jobsites whenever we get the chance. The locks are nice because I just hoon them up to the frame while they are in transit, so they don't get misplaced or left behind. If someone is determined enough they will take it no matter what you do.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=trailer+coupler+lock&_sacat=&_odkw=wheel+boot+lock&_osacat=0


Thanks. I have a coupler lock for it. But since I moved the trailer will be staying where it is for the time being and I was thinking something extra. I actually backed into the coupler before and broke it. lol

this is what I have on there:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Master-Lock...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2579734e18&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1562721 said:


> Thanks. I have a coupler lock for it. But since I moved the trailer will be staying where it is for the time being and I was thinking something extra. I actually backed into the coupler before and broke it. lol
> 
> this is what I have on there:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Master-Lock...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2579734e18&vxp=mtr


I think the boot would work fine, but I'll second JK..... If they want it bad enough they'll find a way to take it. Is it an enclosed or open trailer?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1562769 said:


> I think the boot would work fine, but I'll second JK..... If they want it bad enough they'll find a way to take it. Is it an enclosed or open trailer?


I agree with both of you guys. It is a open trailer. Just trying to make me feel a bit more at ease.


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1562683 said:


> One good thing about this break from plowing is that I'm getting pretty good at call of duty black ops 2 on Xbox.


I'm getting my ass kicked, i suck at that game... Got to look up some cheat codes i guess


----------



## Flawless440

Newest member of our team... Using there own soldiers against them


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Flawless440;1563508 said:


> Newest member of our team... Using there own soldiers against them


Hey nothing wrong with that deal! Color of a truck never paid the bills! Lol if it was pink and made me money I'd drive itpayup. Your gain 440Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1563503 said:


> I'm getting my ass kicked, i suck at that game... Got to look up some cheat codes i guess


If you are on xbox live, look me up. Screen name is lilarod13 on there. Don't ask, its my girlfriends old account name.


----------



## Burkartsplow

This warm up and rain is helping with all the piles I have on my lots, plus lets me recover from this cold/flu that is running through northern ohio this past month. The temps are going to drop rapidly from Sunday into Monday making it look good for multiple snow events in the near future. The lake is wide open still which can lead to those "OH S#$&" storms that pop up over night when you are least expecting them. Even picked up 2 new commercial accounts after the initial companies dropped the ball during the first storms of the year.


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1563561 said:


> If you are on xbox live, look me up. Screen name is lilarod13 on there. Don't ask, its my girlfriends old account name.


It's funny. I bust butt for 9 months of the year building patios then spend 2 months rebuilding my website and playing games on the ps3 (mainly COD). My fiance works from home now for Wells Fargo and it's really cut back on my  zombie killing. The only reason I am even plowing this year is so she doesn't make me do another remodel like last years kitchen remodel. We need more snow before I get in trouble!


----------



## jk4718

Oh ye of little faith


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1563806 said:


> Oh ye of little faith


Man that really drops off. Hopefully some moisture comes through.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

It's coming.


----------



## Flawless440

Man it's a spring like morning... Boat and RV show going on this weekend, time to check out some summer toys. Can't wait to hit the camp grounds, County Fest this summer at Clays Park.. You guys should check it out, we do it every year.. They have a rock weekend as well, we had good time at that also.

We also do a Company outting for the guys and there family's at KOA campgound at Buckeye Lake, super soaker weekend, great people out there.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1564432 said:


> Man it's a spring like morning... Boat and RV show going on this weekend, time to check out some summer toys. Can't wait to hit the camp grounds, County Fest this summer at Clays Park.. You guys should check it out, we do it every year.. They have a rock weekend as well, we had good time at that also.
> 
> We also do a Company outting for the guys and there family's at KOA campgound at Buckeye Lake, super soaker weekend, great people out there.


Speaking of, do we got any boaters here. I'm on buckeye lake every weekend possible in the summer boating.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

HOLY!!!! Looks like we might have the coldest winter in decades heading our way!


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

just repainted the old meyer fixed the cutting edge changed the pump oil and wieredup a second battery so the weather can come in any time has any one seen any updated weather modles yet


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

i had some strange looks driving the old plow rig thru town to napa 65degrees windows down and plow on lol:laughing:


----------



## cwby_ram

ohiosnow chevy;1564764 said:


> i had some strange looks driving the old plow rig thru town to napa 65degrees windows down and plow on lol:laughing:


Ha, overdrive went out of my good truck, so I've been driving around in the plow truck too. May break down and drop the plow tomorrow, but I doubt it.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

hey since this is a local form ive got a RKI head ache rack for newer fords and dodges but fits just about any thing and a snap on 3/8 cordless ratchet with batterys case and charger like new ide like to sell them 150 for the rack and 250 for the tool


----------



## Mike S

Flawless and plow team 5, I live out at buckeye lake!


----------



## Mike S

I saw winter is coming back, is it true?


----------



## Hannalie

http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2797

I have to go to this. I hope something goes cheap.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1564929 said:


> I saw winter is coming back, is it true?


Nope, no more winter. Did you not see the memo??


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1564955 said:


> http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2797
> 
> I have to go to this. I hope something goes cheap.


I might have to make the drive there too. Dang, do you know who it is??


----------



## Hannalie

I have no idea. I thought I saw a hydroseeder in the background of one of the pictures though and that is what I want to spend my money on. Even one of those bed shapers if stuff goes for the right price.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like there is some good stuff there.


----------



## Hannalie

Whoever it was definitely spent the money on decent equipment. Perhaps that is why they went out of business...


----------



## Young Pup

Very true. Got to big to fast probably.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

*anybody check out the weather underground update for sunday night ???*

all I have heard for the last 3 days from the cleveland news stations was that there was going to be approx 2" of rain by monday . Just checked the weather underground forecast for Midvale, Ohio ( 44653) they are saying rain and snow sunday during the day, with the possible accumulation of 1 " , BUT they say snow sunday night , 90% chance, up to 8" accumulation possible !!!!- Has the storm deciced to track farther south ??? I know if I leave the blade off of the truck, we'll get dumped on !!!


----------



## Young Pup

[QUOTE='Rude Dog;1565010]all I have heard for the last 3 days from the cleveland news stations was that there was going to be approx 2" of rain by monday . Just checked the weather underground forecast for Midvale, Ohio ( 44653) they are saying rain and snow sunday during the day, with the possible accumulation of 1 " , BUT they say snow sunday night , 90% chance, up to 8" accumulation possible !!!!- Has the storm deciced to track farther south ??? I know if I leave the blade off of the truck, we'll get dumped on !!![/QUOTE]

Ha Ha, that has us getting up to 7 inches. From what I have seen on the models, there is noway in h e l l that is going to happen.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1564980 said:


> Very true. Got to big to fast probably.


The company was in business for 30 years. They had some problems and got out. The auction is in my hometown and I've looked at all the equipment. Most of it is beat. Don't waste your time. Anything that was good the buyer of the merger kept. The trucks are decent. The trailers are beat. Skids have a ton of hours. I'll be there because I live here.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1565050 said:


> The company was in business for 30 years. They had some problems and got out. The auction is in my hometown and I've looked at all the equipment. Most of it is beat. Don't waste your time. Anything that was good the buyer of the merger kept. The trucks are decent. The trailers are beat. Skids have a ton of hours. I'll be there because I live here.


Thank you for that update. 30 years is a long time. Sorry to hear that they had some problems.


----------



## Hannalie

Did enviro buy them out?


----------



## SServices

I heard enviroscapes bought them out. Im probably going just to see what everything goes for. Haven't been to a auction for awhile.


----------



## Flawless440

Mike S;1564925 said:


> Flawless and plow team 5, I live out at buckeye lake!


I love it out there, I do alot of Hardscapes out there as well.. Lots of big houses being built around the lake. Then on the weekend we hang at KOA, Mike the owner is always having car shows.. Can't wait for the summer!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Lake Effect OH

If the weather is decent the prices will be crazy. I have been at some of these auctions and things went for crazy high prices!! you never know it is an auction .I guess it depends on who is there. I might make the drive?? Can always use some extra tools or a dump insert Those Dumps look pretty nice to!


----------



## underESTIMATED

Hannalie;1564955 said:


> http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2797
> 
> I have to go to this. I hope something goes cheap.


That's Canterbury Enterprises old equipment.

Enviroscapes bought them out.

They just purchased a brand new fleet of Toro's last year too.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Hannalie;1564978 said:


> Whoever it was definitely spent the money on decent equipment. Perhaps that is why they went out of business...





Young Pup;1564980 said:


> Very true. Got to big to fast probably.





Hannalie;1565075 said:


> Did enviro buy them out?





SServices;1565177 said:


> I heard enviroscapes bought them out. Im probably going just to see what everything goes for. Haven't been to a auction for awhile.


http://www.canterbury-enterprises.com/

Yup.


----------



## allseasons87

Wouldn't mind that Isuzu NPR Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1565286 said:


> Wouldn't mind that Isuzu NPR Thumbs Up


Isn't there like 5 different All Seasons Companies??

I know All Seasons Landworks been around for ever out of Sunbury

Then a All Seasons Lawncare out of Grove City he has all his equipment for sale on C list right now.. I think he is done

Then i have a buddy who changed his name from All Seasons because of all the others

Then i see your company around, that would drive me crazy


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1565455 said:


> Isn't there like 5 different All Seasons Companies??
> 
> I know All Seasons Landworks been around for ever out of Sunbury
> 
> Then a All Seasons Lawncare out of Grove City he has all his equipment for sale on C list right now.. I think he is done
> 
> Then i have a buddy who changed his name from All Seasons because of all the others
> 
> Then i see your company around, that would drive me crazy


Hey man, it's hard to think of a unique business name that separates you from the rest.... :laughing: :laughing:
I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1565455 said:


> Then a All Seasons Lawncare out of Grove City he has all his equipment for sale on C list right now.. I think he is done


I saw that too.


----------



## Young Pup

underESTIMATED;1565268 said:


> http://www.canterbury-enterprises.com/
> 
> Yup.


Thanks for the update. I like that dump insert that I saw on the trailer in that link to the auction.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

It's a soggy bottom boys kinda day out there.....


----------



## SnoDaddy

Enviro didn't buy them out really. They want you to think they did. Canter. contracts expired and Enviro assumed the remaining contracts and equipment that wasnt sold off yet. Most of his new mowers were leased anyways. So many idiots are going to overpay it's going to be comical.


----------



## 4700dan

Young Pup;1564962 said:


> I might have to make the drive there too. Dang, do you know who it is??


Yep it's Enviroscape eveybody knows them


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1565455 said:


> Isn't there like 5 different All Seasons Companies??
> 
> I know All Seasons Landworks been around for ever out of Sunbury
> 
> Then a All Seasons Lawncare out of Grove City he has all his equipment for sale on C list right now.. I think he is done
> 
> Then i have a buddy who changed his name from All Seasons because of all the others
> 
> Then i see your company around, that would drive me crazy


Im sure there is more than one around. Never ran into being confused with anyone else with an All Seasons name. Sometimes 5 Seasons though. By what you typed, that would only make 2, not 5?


----------



## allseasons87

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1565464 said:


> Hey man, it's hard to think of a unique business name that separates you from the rest.... :laughing: :laughing:
> I was thinking the same thing!!!


What company are you?


----------



## greyst1

SnoDaddy;1565596 said:


> Enviro didn't buy them out really. They want you to think they did. Canter. contracts expired and Enviro assumed the remaining contracts and equipment that wasnt sold off yet. Most of his new mowers were leased anyways. So many idiots are going to overpay it's going to be comical.


So there contracts expired and they had to basically shut down? If that's the case perfect example of poor management. Canterbury had a big presence in stark county, I'm sure there had to be some sort of a buy out.


----------



## justgeorge

allseasons87;1565635 said:


> Im sure there is more than one around. Never ran into being confused with anyone else with an All Seasons name. Sometimes 5 Seasons though. By what you typed, that would only make 2, not 5?


Someone should try "Beer Thirty Lawn Care" and see how that works......


----------



## procuts0103

4700dan;1565604 said:


> Yep it's Enviroscape eveybody knows them


Enviro who? Never heard of them...

M


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1565635 said:


> Im sure there is more than one around. Never ran into being confused with anyone else with an All Seasons name. Sometimes 5 Seasons though. By what you typed, that would only make 2, not 5?


Counting you would be 3, then my buddy was 4, im sure i could google the 5th... Not trying to be a ball buster just curious if you ran into any problems..


----------



## MahonLawnCare

rapid freeze tonight? think we'll be throwing salt?


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1565546 said:


> It's a soggy bottom boys kinda day out there.....


My driveway is a swamp I have dumped 100 ton of gravel over the last three years and its nothing but mud. Can't take it anymore. Im going to bite the bullet and order 75 yards of concrete and stamp it. Can't stand to spend the 10k on it, but its getting insane. Summer was good do to the lack of rain


----------



## SServices

Flawless440;1565811 said:


> My driveway is a swamp I have dumped 100 ton of gravel over the last three years and its nothing but mud. Can't take it anymore. Im going to bite the bullet and order 75 yards of concrete and stamp it. Can't stand to spend the 10k on it, but its getting insane. Summer was good do to the lack of rain


Have you put any drainage or base down? #4 limestone or if it's really bad 1's &2's? If its that wet and you concrete over a cappy base, your Crete won't last.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1565811 said:


> My driveway is a swamp I have dumped 100 ton of gravel over the last three years and its nothing but mud. Can't take it anymore. Im going to bite the bullet and order 75 yards of concrete and stamp it. Can't stand to spend the 10k on it, but its getting insane. Summer was good do to the lack of rain


If your going to go that far, then you might as well hire me to install pavers for you. haha wesport

On second thought, I do have a serious response: Sservices is right, if your just throwing 57's down then your bound to lose them. You need some bigger underneath. As far as a top coat, have you tried the recycled asphalt? I've seen a few lots in good shape with it and I can't imagine it costing too much.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1565804 said:


> rapid freeze tonight? think we'll be throwing salt?


Adam, I am thinking the ground is too warm.?????


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1565804 said:


> rapid freeze tonight? think we'll be throwing salt?


I'm gonna get up at 3 to check it out. Never know!


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1565832 said:


> If your going to go that far, then you might as well hire me to install pavers for you. haha wesport
> 
> On second thought, I do have a serious response: Sservices is right, if your just throwing 57's down then your bound to lose them. You need some bigger underneath. As far as a top coat, have you tried the recycled asphalt? I've seen a few lots in good shape with it and I can't imagine it costing too much.


I would love to lay Tech Bloc for the salt resistant, its 20k in material alone, plan is to excavate it all out, pile the crap in the woods. Run drains, lay #3's then 57's then 6" concrete. In the process of buying 10 acres down the street for a new shop, so that will help getting all the trucks off the driveway as well.

The last three years i would dig out a area and throw down 20 ton of #57's.. The problem was half assing it not excavating it all. No drainage etc. etc


----------



## SServices

jk4718;1565832 said:


> If your going to go that far, then you might as well hire me to install pavers for you. haha wesport
> 
> On second thought, I do have a serious response: Sservices is right, if your just throwing 57's down then your bound to lose them. You need some bigger underneath. As far as a top coat, have you tried the recycled asphalt? I've seen a few lots in good shape with it and I can't imagine it costing too much.


Grindings do work pretty well and are inexpensive compared to #8,57, 304, or 411's limestone. Roughly $9 a ton around here, but it's not as aesthetically pleasing on a driveway than limestone. I have never done a residential driveway with it, just parking lots.


----------



## Flawless440

MahonLawnCare;1565804 said:


> rapid freeze tonight? think we'll be throwing salt?


I think ground is to warm here in the 614...
I still have a large install going on all winter so i'm hoping to make some progress on it this week so i can get that next cash draw on the project


----------



## allseasons87

You doing pavers this winter?


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1565848 said:


> I think ground is to warm here in the 614...
> I still have a large install going on all winter so i'm hoping to make some progress on it this week so i can get that next cash draw on the project


I agree, I think the winds will dry things up. There could be some small puddles that get and I think that is it.


----------



## SServices

Young Pup;1565873 said:


> I agree, I think the winds will dry things up. There could be some small puddles that get and I think that is it.


I agree with the pup.


----------



## muffy189

Hannalie;1564955 said:


> http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2797
> 
> I have to go to this. I hope something goes cheap.


who all is going to the auction, I think going to go we should meet up for coffee or something after the auction.
doug


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Ill be out at 4 to check on some lots regardless. Never know.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Jp have you heard of any new storms?


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1565925 said:


> Jp have you heard of any new storms?


Nothing Big, the new model run is coming out now. Weds/Thurs this week there is a storm just s/e of Ohio that I will be keeping an eye. Looks to be staying there for the time being. On the noon model run the snow was holding off until a week from today. So starting around the 20th better chances for some snow. But, Let's see what tonight's model run shows.

I am getting up in the am just in case too. It would be crazy not too.


----------



## Young Pup

Another storm is passing to our south on Friday. Still alot of time for that to change it's course. It has showed up as a hit for us before but the model lost. Now it is showing it back to our south.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yep site checks are a necessary evil. I heard beginning the 21 as well. I think we will have an active month of Feb.


----------



## Bossman 92

Just a heads up guys the snow is alot further north than the models predicted. Radar shows snow falling in portions of west central ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1566446 said:


> Just a heads up guys the snow is alot further north than the models predicted. Radar shows snow falling in portions of west central ohio.


I just checked some obs back to the west of Columbus, and nothing is being reported as hitting the ground as of yet.


----------



## allseasons87

muffy189;1565910 said:


> who all is going to the auction, I think going to go we should meet up for coffee or something after the auction.
> doug


Me and dad are gonna go check it out


----------



## Hannalie

I hate VIRGA!! Not to be confused with viagra.


----------



## chevyman51

Hannalie;1566642 said:



> I hate VIRGA!! Not to be confused with viagra.


It's a good thing you put that disclaimer at the end because I just glanced at this and just about spit pop all over the place.


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1566659 said:


> It's a good thing you put that disclaimer at the end because I just glanced at this and just about spit pop all over the place.


Now that's funny!


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1565861 said:


> You doing pavers this winter?


Finished the pavers up on Thanksgiving (Techo-Bloc), the rest of the project is cutting in new beds and installing tons of shrubs and trees. Hauling in tons of dirt. Then in the spring shooting lots of hydro-seed (easy $$$) Its at a apartment complex.. The snow put everything on hold for a few weeks.. Its just nice to have winter work, compaired to last winter


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1566711 said:


> Finished the pavers up on Thanksgiving (Techo-Bloc), the rest of the project is cutting in new beds and installing tons of shrubs and trees. Hauling in tons of dirt. Then in the spring shooting lots of hydro-seed (easy $$$) Its at a apartment complex.. The snow put everything on hold for a few weeks.. Its just nice to have winter work, compaired to last winter


Yeah i agree with you there on the winter work. We're finishing up right now on a Unilock Brussels patio for a family friend. They were really late to pull the trigger on the project, but gave him a decent price due to knowing we would be fighting the weather off and on. i haven't minded the warmer weather on that aspect of work.

Romanesque style wall, trimmed pillars, heritage brown accent trim, curved steps, under cap lighting, the works. I've never done any paver or block work over winter (don't really know if anyone has!) but it's really not too bad. No settling or heaving (just a couple here and there around the unfinished edges, but can be quickly touched up and move on.) Pl500 adhesive has been workable like normal. Been tarping it up overnight with colder temps to prevent it from getting soaked and frozen. Just a little hard sand on the surface in the morning, but gets workable a couple hours after sun up. We should have it finished up next week, and if weather permits, be doing bed and plant work right after.

Ill try and throw a couple pics, you should do the same (I know, I know, this isn't lawnsite, but whatever).


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1566748 said:


> Yeah i agree with you there on the winter work. We're finishing up right now on a Unilock Brussels patio for a family friend. They were really late to pull the trigger on the project, but gave him a decent price due to knowing we would be fighting the weather off and on. i haven't minded the warmer weather on that aspect of work.
> 
> Romanesque style wall, trimmed pillars, heritage brown accent trim, curved steps, under cap lighting, the works. I've never done any paver or block work over winter (don't really know if anyone has!) but it's really not too bad. No settling or heaving (just a couple here and there around the unfinished edges, but can be quickly touched up and move on.) Pl500 adhesive has been workable like normal. Been tarping it up overnight with colder temps to prevent it from getting soaked and frozen. Just a little hard sand on the surface in the morning, but gets workable a couple hours after sun up. We should have it finished up next week, and if weather permits, be doing bed and plant work right after.
> 
> Ill try and throw a couple pics, you should do the same (I know, I know, this isn't lawnsite, but whatever).


You got to get away from using sand as a screed bed... We use 57 limestone as the base instead of crushed limestone. Crush gets wet then its trash, then we use 9's instead of sand. Sand gets wet then its trash, your patios will hold up way longer. It's all about the 57's and 9's baby... Then lock the joints with polymeric sand (sand mortar mix) Check out Techo-Bloc website they have a show case comin up end of January, lots of free stuff and learn some stuff to.
I'm taking my two hardscape guys


----------



## Flawless440

Well guess im shutting it down for the night, got a intense work out to do in the morning then go dig in the mud all day.... Got to love it!!


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1566792 said:


> You got to get away from using sand as a screed bed... We use 57 limestone as the base instead of crushed limestone. Crush gets wet then its trash, then we use 9's instead of sand. Sand gets wet then its trash, your patios will hold up way longer. It's all about the 57's and 9's baby... Then lock the joints with polymeric sand (sand mortar mix) Check out Techo-Bloc website they have a show case comin up end of January, lots of free stuff and learn some stuff to.
> I'm taking my two hardscape guys


We're going to the contractor showcase they put on. Missed out last year. We always use polymeric sand in our paver work, never joint sand.. I've never tried using 9's as a screed bed. Always 6" of 411 compacted every 2" with 1/2-3/4" concrete sand on top.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1566792 said:


> You got to get away from using sand as a screed bed... We use 57 limestone as the base instead of crushed limestone. Crush gets wet then its trash, then we use 9's instead of sand. Sand gets wet then its trash, your patios will hold up way longer. It's all about the 57's and 9's baby... Then lock the joints with polymeric sand (sand mortar mix) Check out Techo-Bloc website they have a show case comin up end of January, lots of free stuff and learn some stuff to.
> I'm taking my two hardscape guys


Amen brother!!!! 57's, 9's & techniseal poly sand is the only way to go!! It's all we use, unless we need filler for raised patios then we'll use 2's....

You guys like the Techo-Bloc? We're a Belgard Authorized Contractor and never really had the chance to use them.... The price is a large factor for not using it....

Are you guys ICPI certified?


----------



## allseasons87

We use techniseal. I've only used 57's for French drains and wall backfill. What is the advantage to using 57's as a base?


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1566961 said:


> We use techniseal. I've only used 57's for French drains and wall backfill. What is the advantage to using 57's as a base?


57's is already 95% compacted when they hit the ground, also if water runs under the patio dosent hurt it as bad compared to crushed.

same with the 9's, keep that sand for the sand box:laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1566933 said:


> Amen brother!!!! 57's, 9's & techniseal poly sand is the only way to go!! It's all we use, unless we need filler for raised patios then we'll use 2's....
> 
> You guys like the Techo-Bloc? We're a Belgard Authorized Contractor and never really had the chance to use them.... The price is a large factor for not using it....
> 
> Are you guys ICPI certified?


Techo- Bloc is rock salt resistant, lots of more products, colors and the texture is amazing.. Cost is more, when i do a hardscape estimate i write it up for stamped concrete, Techo-Bloc, then a oberfields option.. I know its bad to give the customer so many options but this day in age it's the only way to sell a job...

No i'm not certified, need to get it done, between tree work, mowing crews, hardscapes and all the other crap i try to do.. It gets crazy, but the $$$$ always comin in


----------



## SnoDaddy

Saw a 60% chance of snow a week from today. See if it holds true. I thought this was a weather forum?


----------



## Young Pup

Radar is looking interesting. I wonder if this is going a little further north then the models were suggesting. Time to watch the radar and observations back to the s/w.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1567187 said:


> Radar is looking interesting. I wonder if this is going a little further north then the models were suggesting. Time to watch the radar and observations back to the s/w.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


It's not virga is it?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567190 said:


> It's not virga is it?


That is what I am thinking, but I will still check out the obs later on. Looks good on radar. Per Rich on skyeye we should be in the clear on this, but I will still watch it.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567190 said:


> It's not virga is it?


EVerything in Missouri is. Arkansas is reporting freezing rain and all the fun stuff.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Man JP.... I really hope to see one plowable event out of January. 
I kept hearing "the second half of January", "the second half of January"!!!
Now Josh just post this....."The quick warm rebound is gone. No big storms, but it does look like several waves of energy that rotate around the vortex bringing light snow every few days." 
Other than this record cold coming our way it's sure sounding like January is not going to amount to much in the way of plowable snow....... Which is disappointing after the nice late December storms that got me really ready for this winter to produce snow after plowable snow. I'm really praying February doesn't look like January.......


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567199 said:


> Man JP.... I really hope to see one plowable event out of January.
> I kept hearing "the second half of January", "the second half of January"!!!
> Now Josh just post this....."The quick warm rebound is gone. No big storms, but it does look like several waves of energy that rotate around the vortex bringing light snow every few days."
> Other than this record cold coming our way it's sure sounding like January is not going to amount to much in the way of plowable snow....... Which is disappointing after the nice late December storms that got me really ready for this winter to produce snow after plowable snow. I'm really praying February doesn't look like January.......


I saw that too. I looked at the models and it does show light ssnow. I think the models are not handling the cold and the potential systems right. I am not getting to excited about no plowable snow yet for January.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1567202 said:


> I saw that too. I looked at the models and it does show light ssnow. I think the models are not handling the cold and the potential systems right. I am not getting to excited about no plowable snow yet for January.


JP.... You get excited about no plowable snow?!? :laughing: Just kidding 

I understand you can't trust the models past 3, 4, or 5 days....... I guess I'm a little more sensitive after the snowless winter of last.

The way this cat looks represents my patients this year on waiting for plowable snow.... Tired lol


----------



## kc2006

That cat has man boobs...


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567221 said:


> JP.... You get excited about no plowable snow?!? :laughing: Just kidding
> 
> I understand you can't trust the models past 3, 4, or 5 days....... I guess I'm a little more sensitive after the snowless winter of last.
> 
> The way this cat looks represents my patients this year on waiting for plowable snow.... Tired lol


Ah h el l you know what I meant. lol

That looks like a rat. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

I dont know about you guys but I would much rather salt than plow. Bring on the clippers. Always good for a salt run and if we do need to push it's usually not heavy wet crap. Tonight looks like a salt run atm.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1567281 said:


> I dont know about you guys but I would much rather salt than plow. Bring on the clippers. Always good for a salt run and if we do need to push it's usually not heavy wet crap. Tonight looks like a salt run atm.


 Yep, salting is easy money for us that do salting.


----------



## Hannalie

Here are a few short term models...


----------



## Bossman 92

What are you thinking JP? Everything I see says less than an inch. Hannalie's maps show alot more.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie, what are your thoughts for tonight?


----------



## Hannalie

Probably nothing maybe if we are lucky a salting. Just too dry in the lower levels most if it will not reach the ground. Starting Saturday night looks great though we should get a few events in after that depending on where you are.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1567312 said:


> Probably nothing maybe if we are lucky a salting. Just too dry in the lower levels most if it will not reach the ground. Starting Saturday night looks great though we should get a few events in after that depending on where you are.


Sounds good thanks. I try and read the forums at accuweather and read the models but I have only been at it a couple winters. And I agree about the next couple weeks we should be busy.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1566792 said:


> You got to get away from using sand as a screed bed... We use 57 limestone as the base instead of crushed limestone. Crush gets wet then its trash, then we use 9's instead of sand. Sand gets wet then its trash, your patios will hold up way longer. It's all about the 57's and 9's baby... Then lock the joints with polymeric sand (sand mortar mix) Check out Techo-Bloc website they have a show case comin up end of January, lots of free stuff and learn some stuff to.
> I'm taking my two hardscape guys


Have you tried Oberfields block wash gravel. I used it on a paver job over the summer and once that stuff got wet and dried, it hardened to a concrete like strength base. Really easy to work with as well when laying out. I was able to straight edge level and lay the pavers on it really fast.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1567286 said:


> Yep, salting is easy money for us that do salting.


Not there yet, but soon enough.... Everything I plow is commercial/office, so I'm saving my snow pennies payup for a new Fisher SS Procaster V box spreader to handle everything......


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1567297 said:


> What are you thinking JP? Everything I see says less than an inch. Hannalie's maps show alot more.


I would say less than inch there is good. Down my way, I am more concerned than I was earlier. I might just put the plow on just in case. I was only going to go with the salter, but not so sure now.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567347 said:


> Not there yet, but soon enough.... Everything I plow is commercial/office, so I'm saving my snow pennies payup for a new Fisher SS Procaster V box spreader to handle everything......


I am going to go hook some stuff up right now.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

PlowTeam5;1567336 said:


> Have you tried Oberfields block wash gravel. I used it on a paver job over the summer and once that stuff got wet and dried, it hardened to a concrete like strength base. Really easy to work with as well when laying out. I was able to straight edge level and lay the pavers on it really fast.


Is it just me or is Oberfield's crap? I used to use them about 5 years ago.... Their product and their rep left a bad taste in my mouth... So many problems, and no solutions or help.
Now they're owned by a investment group out of Michigan and I'll be damned if I send my hard earned Buckeye bucks to that state up north! Not that Belgard is a local company, but their parent company Oldcastle owns stake in just about every major player in the concrete & aggregate game in Ohio.
If you know anything about permeable pavers then you already know 57's & 9's are the standard. Personally I used 57's & 9's before I even knew anything about permeable pavers, and after I found out 57's & 9's are the standard I questioned why anyone would use anything else...

What kind of warranty does everyone offer on your hardscape work?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1567358 said:


> I am going to go hook some stuff up right now.


I might just have to follow your lead.... Are you seeing at least 2" for CMH?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567363 said:


> I might just have to follow your lead.... Are you seeing at least 2" for CMH?


I was on the absolute vorticty forum and one model is put out .24 qpf for here. At a 10:1 ratio well you get the picture. lol I don;'t want to deal with the plow in the middle of the night if I don't have to. lol


----------



## allseasons87

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567361 said:


> Is it just me or is Oberfield's crap? I used to use them about 5 years ago.... Their product and their rep left a bad taste in my mouth... So many problems, and no solutions or help.
> Now they're owned by a investment group out of Michigan and I'll be damned if I send my hard earned Buckeye bucks to that state up north! Not that Belgard is a local company, but their parent company Oldcastle owns stake in just about every major player in the concrete & aggregate game in Ohio.
> If you know anything about permeable pavers then you already know 57's & 9's are the standard. Personally I used 57's & 9's before I even knew anything about permeable pavers, and after I found out 57's & 9's are the standard I questioned why anyone would use anything else...
> 
> What kind of warranty does everyone offer on your hardscape work?


2 years. It specifies that the warranty does not apply to things over which i have no control like improper use, tree roots, etc. It states that the warranty is voided if another contractor performs additions or alterations on what I built.


----------



## Hannalie

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say don't waste your time. We are not going to get anything. Just look at the radar for Souther Illinois it is diminishing quickly. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567361 said:


> Is it just me or is Oberfield's crap? I used to use them about 5 years ago.... Their product and their rep left a bad taste in my mouth... So many problems, and no solutions or help.
> Now they're owned by a investment group out of Michigan and I'll be damned if I send my hard earned Buckeye bucks to that state up north! Not that Belgard is a local company, but their parent company Oldcastle owns stake in just about every major player in the concrete & aggregate game in Ohio.
> If you know anything about permeable pavers then you already know 57's & 9's are the standard. Personally I used 57's & 9's before I even knew anything about permeable pavers, and after I found out 57's & 9's are the standard I questioned why anyone would use anything else...
> 
> What kind of warranty does everyone offer on your hardscape work?


I don't get into a lot of paver work. Mostly concrete and block/brick. The only issue I ever had with them is that they bought out wellnitzs and marble cliff block which they always treated us great and their block was a lot nicer then oberfields.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

allseasons87;1567382 said:


> 2 years. It specifies that the warranty does not apply to things over which i have no control like improper use, tree roots, etc. It states that the warranty is voided if another contractor performs additions or alterations on what I built.


Start using 57's & 9's and you can offer your clients a much longer warranty. 
I give a 5 year on our hardscapes..... I've been tossing around the idea of offering 10 years... I was down at the HNA convention talking with a well respected contractor out of New Jersey and he offers 10 years on their hardscape... It really got me thinking....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

PlowTeam5;1567410 said:


> I don't get into a lot of paver work. Mostly concrete and block/brick. The only issue I ever had with them is that they bought out wellnitzs and marble cliff block which they always treated us great and their block was a lot nicer then oberfields.


Yeah, that was another turd on the Oberfield's poop sandwich.... Wellnitz was a great dealer, and Ken was a great sales guy for me. Now Ken is working at one of Oberfield's locations..... I'm really gonna miss that guy.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1567409 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say don't waste your time. We are not going to get anything. Just look at the radar for Souther Illinois it is diminishing quickly. Hope I am wrong.


As the night wears on and the temps drop, could this help squeeze extra moisture (snow) from the atmosphere?


----------



## Hannalie

A higher ratio but colder air typically doesn't mean more moisture.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1567443 said:


> A higher ratio but colder air typically doesn't mean more moisture.


That's what I meant.....


----------



## allseasons87

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567414 said:


> Start using 57's & 9's and you can offer your clients a much longer warranty.
> I give a 5 year on our hardscapes..... I've been tossing around the idea of offering 10 years... I was down at the HNA convention talking with a well respected contractor out of New Jersey and he offers 10 years on their hardscape... It really got me thinking....


I'll have to give it a try come spring time. I've never screeded #9's. I plan to re-do my back walkway in early spring, so I'de rather try it on my own job first.

Anyways, back to the weather. I hope a salt run may be in order tonight. payup


----------



## Hannalie

But that's not what you asked lol...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1567475 said:


> But that's not what you asked lol...


I understand... sometime the words come out wrong! lol


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567414 said:


> Start using 57's & 9's and you can offer your clients a much longer warranty.
> I give a 5 year on our hardscapes..... I've been tossing around the idea of offering 10 years... I was down at the HNA convention talking with a well respected contractor out of New Jersey and he offers 10 years on their hardscape... It really got me thinking....


I dont bring up a warranty in till the customer dose.. Then i go 2-5 years depending on the project, New build home, Virgin soil, low line area app to holding water, how bad i want the job, what kind of people the customers are. etc etc... people suck.... and theres to much other work out there


----------



## Flawless440

Suppose to get up to 40 degrees tomorrow, i cant see wasting customers $$$$


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1567420 said:


> Yeah, that was another turd on the Oberfield's poop sandwich.... Wellnitz was a great dealer, and Ken was a great sales guy for me. Now Ken is working at one of Oberfield's locations..... I'm really gonna miss that guy.


I only use Oberfields because its cheap and they manufacture it locally, so it's always in stock.. Also alot of city bids call for oberfields


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1567486 said:


> Suppose to get up to 40 degrees tomorrow, i cant see wasting customers $$$$


Me neither, but the key word there is *"suppose"* to get up to 40.I have only seen temps in the mid 30's for tomorrow myself. What if it doesn't? It was suppose to be warmer today then it was too. I don't think I will take any chances. Well, maybe one or two. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Flawless. How much tree work do you get into a year? I've thought about tree work but around here it seems to sell for cheap. Not sure I could make money doing it. 

PM me if you would rather


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1567498 said:


> Me neither, but the key word there is *"suppose"* to get up to 40.I have only seen temps in the mid 30's for tomorrow myself. What if it doesn't? It was suppose to be warmer today then it was too. I don't think I will take any chances. Well, maybe one or two. :laughing:


If we get even a touch of freezing precp we will have to salt. I have people that will be pissed if we dont. They don't care if it's gonna be 90 tomorrow.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1567505 said:


> If we get even a touch of freezing precp we will have to salt. I have people that will be pissed if we dont. They don't care if it's gonna be 90 tomorrow.


Agreed. Gotta love 24hr facilities!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Hmmm wonder if it'll track this far north into akron/canton?


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1567500 said:


> Hey Flawless. How much tree work do you get into a year? I've thought about tree work but around here it seems to sell for cheap. Not sure I could make money doing it.
> 
> PM me if you would rather


Tons of trees, just finished a 10K project out in lancaster, burned all the brush on the property, didnt have to haul anything.. took 8 days..
Stuff go's way cheap but no different than any other work, low ballers every ware.. Trick is to be fast, having the bucket truck, big chipper that will eat it all, and the best investment for any contractor the TORO DINGO, haul logs with ease, pull huge piles of brush to the chipper...
I'm lookin at buying the diesel dingo, i have rented it from bps its the baddest machine.. We use it on every job.. Rolling up to a hardscape with the full size track loader then the dingo track loader man we are in and out in no time. Then clearing walks with the dingo in a snow storm, i could go on and on..
Ran into the owner of "Edge & Mulch" he had a special bucket made for his dingo to carry a yard of mulch.. crazy... Toro has made every attachment thinkable. I have the small 36" version, fits in most gates and doorways for demo

Also you can do trees all winter, still been doin estimates on the regular, trees were the only thing keeping bills paid last winter..

Sorry so long i get excited about the dingo


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks for the response! I am trying to add another service again this year and I feel this may be a good option. Any troubles with OHSA? Again feel free to pm if you rather.


----------



## Flawless440

No problems with OSHA, done jobs for Ohio Department Of Corrections at State Prisons. Just ware hard hats, they have never approached us. There are tons of hillbilly shoe string operations out there. As long as you carry your self as a clean cut reputable company, no problems and the customers call. Get a bad ass climber that climbs without spikes, follow ISA rules..


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1567554 said:


> Hmmm wonder if it'll track this far north into akron/canton?


Heck we might not even get anything here. I know it won't get that far north. Looks to be hanging to the south of us.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1567634 said:


> No problems with OSHA, done jobs for Ohio Department Of Corrections at State Prisons. Just ware hard hats, they have never approached us. There are tons of hillbilly shoe string operations out there. As long as you carry your self as a clean cut reputable company, no problems and the customers call. Get a bad ass climber that climbs without spikes, follow ISA rules..


Again thanks for the reply. My brother (works a sweet gov job) is a bad ass climber and has worked for a good friend doing tree work for years. He doesnt use spikes and is all about using ropes. We have tons of the hillbilys up here too but I think I may start offering tree work this year. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Flawless440

I guess i'll set the alarm and check, only have one spreader on...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1567648 said:


> Heck we might not even get anything here. I know it won't get that far north. Looks to be hanging to the south of us.


I agree..... I doubt we see anything here. NOAA dropped us down to 30% chance. 
I'm holding out for the possible monster storm around the 25th... All I'm asking is for one solid event in January and I'll be a happy guy. Thumbs Up


----------



## MahonLawnCare

The internet sites are all over the place for us some say nothing , some say frz rain sleet snow at 70perc. I dont believe it will track this far north. But ill be up regardless. ........monster storm the 25??? Do tell


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, I put my blade back on, too. I don't think I'll need it, but rather take it back off in the morning than hook it in the middle of the night...


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1567697 said:


> The internet sites are all over the place for us some say nothing , some say frz rain sleet snow at 70perc. I dont believe it will track this far north. But ill be up regardless. ........monster storm the 25??? Do tell


There is a storm on the models for the 25th/26th time frame. It has been staying to s/e of us. But it is still 10 days out. If I stay up tonight, I will post a picture of where it is tonight.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Thanks jp, appreciate the update


----------



## buckhigh

Young Pup;1567718 said:


> There is a storm on the models for the 25th/26th time frame. It has been staying to s/e of us. But it is still 10 days out. If I stay up tonight, I will post a picture of where it is tonight.


Jeff Tanchak is calling for heavy lake effect starting Monday/Tuesday with only a high of 19. Is that a sign of what could be coming the 25th??


----------



## Young Pup

buckhigh;1567733 said:


> Jeff Tanchak is calling for heavy lake effect starting Monday/Tuesday with only a high of 19. Is that a sign of what could be coming the 25th??


That is a clipper system that should get most of you guys up north. Look at model picture below.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1567722 said:


> Thanks jp, appreciate the update


Ok here is a picture of the 25th time frame from one model:


----------



## Young Pup

Then here is something for around the 27th and 28th. These are way way way out there. So don't hold your breath. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Good night folks this is wplo weather signing off.Coming to you on a frequency of 100kmg :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok one more for you guys to dream about tonight. This is really out there in dreamland:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

buckhigh;1567733 said:


> Jeff Tanchak is calling for heavy lake effect starting Monday/Tuesday with only a high of 19. Is that a sign of what could be coming the 25th??


The cold weather on tap with the open lakes is gonna turn it on for you lucky bast*rd's up there in NE Ohio.


----------



## Hannalie

Hannalie;1567409 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say don't waste your time. We are not going to get anything. Just look at the radar for Souther Illinois it is diminishing quickly. Hope I am wrong.


I was right!!! Unfortunately... Cracks me up how meteorologists jump all over each model run. Short term models showed the snow more north and every forecast changed. Seemed like any of the snow north of the frontal boundary wasn't reaching the ground and that system seemed pretty set in stone in that it was heading northeast not north or north-northeast. The system was supposed to hit Vigrinia with snow 2 days ago and nearly made it as far north as us. Anything you are watching on model runs isn't going to happen as it is portrayed. The only thing that seems for sure it is gonna get fn cold out.


----------



## Hannalie

I might have to get excited for hr288 though if blocking sets up and we see the trends we saw with this last wave. That would be a serious storm with some heavy ass snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1567930 said:


> I might have to get excited for hr288 though if blocking sets up and we see the trends we saw with this last wave. That would be a serious storm with some heavy ass snow.


then you will like this:


----------



## Hannalie

That thing is awesome what the hell would you call that. I am going to have to watch the entire run here it looks like a massive clipper phasing with something out of the gulf!! Nice ratios too.


----------



## Hannalie

9 days and counting lol. Could they be right just one time?


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1568014 said:


> That thing is awesome what the hell would you call that. I am going to have to watch the entire run here it looks like a massive clipper phasing with something out of the gulf!! Nice ratios too.


It looks to be a small system coming out of the s/w getting some GOM moisture and it explodes. :redbounce


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1568017 said:


> 9 days and counting lol. Could they be right just one time?


I don't know. but look at the whole run. A nice surprise in the middle of the week too. It was a small green blob on last nights run now it looks to cover most of Ohio. but I am sure that will change too. :laughing:


----------



## Hannalie

Where do you get your GFS runs at?


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1568031 said:


> Where do you get your GFS runs at?


http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## Hannalie

Thanks I was psu ewall for them but they are a bit too complicated for me lol.


----------



## justgeorge

Hannalie;1567930 said:


> I might have to get excited for hr288 though if blocking sets up and we see the trends we saw with this last wave. That would be a serious storm with some heavy ass snow.


It will probably happen since I'll be visiting my son in Steamboat.....


----------



## Hannalie

My wife and I took a little trip last week when we were a toasty 50 degrees. We got lucky on that one. It was only our second night away from the kids in the past five years. I really expected us to get a blizzard once I booked it lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1568044 said:


> Thanks I was psu ewall for them but they are a bit too complicated for me lol.


e wall is a pain sometimes. Had to use it the other day cause the one I posted above was locked up. lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

Of course its gonna snow in 9 days. Thats when I got a big demo remodel block job to do in Mars pet care on the west side. They are giving me 2 weeks to do it and it will take everyday of that 2 weeks, so a big snow storm mixed into that will put me in a serious situation..:crying:


----------



## Flawless440

Hannalie;1567929 said:


> I was right!!! Unfortunately...  Cracks me up how meteorologists jump all over each model run. Short term models showed the snow more north and every forecast changed. Seemed like any of the snow north of the frontal boundary wasn't reaching the ground and that system seemed pretty set in stone in that it was heading northeast not north or north-northeast. The system was supposed to hit Vigrinia with snow 2 days ago and nearly made it as far north as us. Anything you are watching on model runs isn't going to happen as it is portrayed. The only thing that seems for sure it is gonna get fn cold out.


I didnt even get up and check


----------



## Flawless440

That last model looks great, ground freezes next week so that stops our project.. That snow would be right in time...:yow!::yow!::yow!:

Thanks for the post JP


----------



## SnoDaddy

UPDATE for you guys planning on wasting your time going to the big enviroscab auction, nearly 40k in equip was stolen. lots of stuff that was in pics is gone. don't know specifics.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

SnoDaddy;1568554 said:


> UPDATE for you guys planning on wasting your time going to the big enviroscab auction, nearly 40k in equip was stolen. lots of stuff that was in pics is gone. don't know specifics.


I don't know if it was 40k worth, but I do know many of the push blowers, snowblowers, push mowers, and other small items along with a few trailers were taken. I'm sure there is more I don't know about that was stolen.


----------



## Hannalie

Sounds like a couple of wienies are trying to keep us away from the auction by spreading lies.... Just kidding guys before you get too excited. If it ain't snowing I am going(Dr. Seuss). It isn't like I will have anything else to do lol.


----------



## Hannalie

EnviroScabs must have set that one up. They bought a few things in the merger and then stole the rest lol...Just like how they operate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1568425 said:


> That last model looks great, ground freezes next week so that stops our project.. That snow would be right in time...:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> Thanks for the post JP


No Problem.

Here is one from tonights model run for the 25th. Looks to start out as wintry mix then go to all snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is another one. Mind you that this is showing movement from 12 hours from the last one I posted.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Hannalie;1568562 said:


> EnviroScabs must have set that one up. They bought a few things in the merger and then stole the rest lol...Just like how they operate!!!!!!!!!!


You've attended some meeting with them too? :laughing:


----------



## buckhigh

underESTIMATED;1568684 said:


> You've attended some meeting with them too? :laughing:


Looks like Rice's Nursery and Enviroscapes are getting some competition...ok, back to the weather now.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lab/3551976628.html


----------



## procuts0103

This winter sure is a let down... I hate when Scott Sabel on fox 8 news keeps saying this winter is far from last year... I call BS. I think so far its been worse! 13 inches for the year here in Ashtabula....

Contracts, good luck next year!

M


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

procuts0103;1568747 said:


> This winter sure is a let down... I hate when Scott Sabel on fox 8 news keeps saying this winter is far from last year... I call BS. I think so far its been worse! 13 inches for the year here in Ashtabula....
> 
> Contracts, good luck next year!
> 
> M


I have a feeling you'll be singing a different tune very soon.


----------



## SServices

procuts0103;1568747 said:


> This winter sure is a let down... I hate when Scott Sabel on fox 8 news keeps saying this winter is far from last year... I call BS. I think so far its been worse! 13 inches for the year here in Ashtabula....
> 
> Contracts, good luck next year!
> 
> M


If Scott Sabel spent more time on predicting the weather than pimping his twitter, Facebook, google+, and everything else. He might get something half way right. I'm with you, I hope things change but it's starting to sound like last year. Again I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1568258 said:


> Of course its gonna snow in 9 days. Thats when I got a big demo remodel block job to do in Mars pet care on the west side. They are giving me 2 weeks to do it and it will take everyday of that 2 weeks, so a big snow storm mixed into that will put me in a serious situation..:crying:


I know thats right. Same boat


----------



## procuts0103

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1568758 said:


> I have a feeling you'll be singing a different tune very soon.


Yeah ok... I hope! But, Yeah ok


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1569133 said:


> Yeah ok... I hope! But, Yeah ok


Don't surrender. Don't do it.!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## underESTIMATED

SServices;1568786 said:


> If Scott Sabel spent more time on predicting the weather than pimping his twitter, Facebook, google+, and everything else. He might get something half way right. I'm with you, I hope things change but it's starting to sound like last year. Again I hope I'm wrong though.


x615228281716251 +1.

Ive been thinking the samething!

Andre kind of does the samething at night. Between Angelica's thick ancent, Scott's self promotion, and Andre's random tangents about his "AB" factor, I cant wait for Dick to come back.


----------



## SServices

underESTIMATED;1569265 said:


> x615228281716251 +1.
> 
> Ive been thinking the samething!
> 
> Andre kind of does the samething at night. Between Angelica's thick ancent, Scott's self promotion, and Andre's random tangents about his "AB" factor, I cant wait for Dick to come back.


Yea but Angelica is nice to look at though. I know Richard is a legend and all, but the poor guy needs to retire. Out of all of them Jeff Tanchak is the most entertaining, you know it's going to get bad out when the tie comes off, sleeves get rolled up and he starts yelling at the camera lol


----------



## underESTIMATED

SServices;1569292 said:


> Yea but Angelica is nice to look at though. I know Richard is a legend and all, but the poor guy needs to retire. Out of all of them Jeff Tanchak is the most entertaining, you know it's going to get bad out when the tie comes off, sleeves get rolled up and he starts yelling at the camera lol


Her appearance certainly makes up for her accent. Thumbs Up

I think everyone that works on WOIO probably had to sign some agreement to deliver every segment like it was the last segment on earth. Every day the world seems to be coming to an end on their newscasts.

Even Betsey gets too excited about her chief meteorologist title at times too.

I just wish any of them could provide a consistent and more accurate forecast.

It seems that if i really want to know what to expect, all i have to do is check this thread. Some of the members have a better grasp as what to expect than watching the dreary news. Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1568758 said:


> I have a feeling you'll be singing a different tune very soon.


Ill 2nd that, local guys saying salt run Sunday night


----------



## MahonLawnCare

buckhigh;1568742 said:


> Looks like Rice's Nursery and Enviroscapes are getting some competition...ok, back to the weather now.
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lab/3551976628.html


Now that Canterbury is out lots of vultures will be swooping in trying to capitalize. Local people aren't going to hire these guys even if they are big in Twinsburg, no one has heard of them here. And Enviro has the market so beat down they're kidding themselves if they think they are going to get contracts.


----------



## SnoDaddy

The 25th is the next poss snow? Geez. Maybe it'll be like 2010, few storms in dec/jan and then all hell broke loose in feb.i remember trucking snow after that 27'' we got over 2 days


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1569421 said:


> The 25th is the next poss snow? Geez. Maybe it'll be like 2010, few storms in dec/jan and then all hell broke loose in feb.i remember trucking snow after that 27'' we got over 2 days


A lot going on with the models for the 25th yet, so time will tell.
The 29th & 30th, and also Feb 1st through the 3rd all need to be watched!!


----------



## SnoDaddy

Wonder if the cold plunge will amount to anything as far a inland lake effect


----------



## justgeorge

25th is showing 47 degrees for a high down here in Cincinnati. The really cold days (21st - 23rd) are 0% precipitation.


----------



## jk4718

justgeorge;1569833 said:


> 25th is showing 47 degrees for a high down here in Cincinnati. The really cold days (21st - 23rd) are 0% precipitation.


Keep in mind that the long range 10,14,15 day temp forecasts don't account for the forces behind the January thaw and it's reversal. The forecasts fight with themselves to bring it back into relation to the averages.

One important thing to note: If we pick up a little snow cover on the evening of the 26th into the 25th that will be able to lower the temps for the event coming on new years eve. That 28th-30th event could bring 1.5-2" of rain. I'll let you do the math on what that would be if it's cold enough to snow Thumbs Up

A lot of meteorologists have clearly said that this year has been more like 2010 than 2012. I still think February will be a roller coaster and a cash cow.


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy today, yeah the models don't look to good right now. I am copying a post of what could happen. 

This is only part of the post:


There may be an ice storm next Thursday if the GFS is right about the upper features, because I think the low level cold will be stronger than indicated.

The Euro has a nice storm for that time period as well, and it’s further south than the last 2 Euro runs…

Looking good…

Signature 
Rich Apuzzo
Chief Meteorologist - Skyeye Weather LLC


So don't give up hope yet, We are still a week away. We knew there would be changes and that is happening. Let's wait until Sun/Mon and see how everything looks.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1569833 said:


> 25th is showing 47 degrees for a high down here in Cincinnati. The really cold days (21st - 23rd) are 0% precipitation.


Don't believe it yet. Changes are coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

And then we have this. Please read. This is from Josh on skyeye. He does an excellent job in evaluating and researching the weather.



I keep looking at more data and starting Sunday I just cannot see much warmth. Next Friday will be very interesting, but even if that does end up getting warm enough everything is setting up great for cold and snow chances. Not to reiterate what Rich said, but all the things line up for several snow chances. Actually if the pattern is going the way it appears to be, then there is going to be a shot at one big storm. We should evolve into a clipper train, but watch Jan 25 then Jan 29. Those two storms should really fire off this whole SSW and tropical forcing scheme. We know the lag time is about 10 days, so the SSW started getting in here this week so by the end of next week the affects should really start. They are already starting in other areas, but around Jan 15-16 the SSW made it into the USA, so Jan 25-26 watch for something. Then the affects should last 2 to 3 week. That puts us at Feb 15 and by that time winter could be very close to average for snow and temps should be much closer to 0. 

The MJO is also helping. The stagnant 6 which is the reason we are in this back and forth is starting to move into 7 and should get into 8 then 1. If it could stall in 8 and 1, get ready for a lot of action. The Kelvin wave propagation does not look to be all over the place, so it appears a steady movement from early 7 to 8 then 1. This can be reflected on the models because of the inconsistencies it is showing. With this much high latitude blocking, things cannot sneak warm. So a little test for me, starting Sunday (1/20) through Feb 20, expect 75% of the days to be cold. Again, rehashing Rich…only brief warmth could come between big storms, and realistically probably starting Jan 30-Feb 15, 90% of the days will likely be below average.

Josh


----------



## Flawless440

Either warm up or snow dam it.... I hate the winter... I say we all team up and take over a state were its warm, knock Brickmen out or somthin


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1570003 said:


> Either warm up or snow dam it.... I hate the winter... I say we all team up and take over a state were its warm, knock Brickmen out or somthin


They've pretty much got the LA market covered Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1570003 said:


> Either warm up or snow dam it.... I hate the winter... I say we all team up and take over a state were its warm, knock Brickmen out or somthin


But if we take over like Brickman, wouldn't be like Brickman? That's the last thing I would want. The money would be nice though.


----------



## underESTIMATED

SnoDaddy;1568554 said:


> UPDATE for you guys planning on wasting your time going to the big enviroscab auction, nearly 40k in equip was stolen. lots of stuff that was in pics is gone. don't know specifics.





MahonLawnCare;1568555 said:


> I don't know if it was 40k worth, but I do know many of the push blowers, snowblowers, push mowers, and other small items along with a few trailers were taken. I'm sure there is more I don't know about that was stolen.


I just seen on Fox8 that they recovered the stolen stuff and made an arrest in Louisville, but missed the story. I couldnt find it on their site, or any other local channels.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Models are looking better and better for 25th.....


----------



## SnoDaddy

underESTIMATED;1570087 said:


> I just seen on Fox8 that they recovered the stolen stuff and made an arrest in Louisville, but missed the story. I couldnt find it on their site, or any other local channels.


Damn, was hoping they got away lol:laughing:


----------



## alsam116

the local dingys are finally seeing the temps come down for thurs and fri.it will be like the last couple time where they say the temps are going to be warm but the temps never reach the forecasted high the gfs sux


----------



## Flawless440

It has to snow now, i just put on the new plow markers


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1570612 said:


> the local dingys are finally seeing the temps come down for thurs and fri.it will be like the last couple time where they say the temps are going to be warm but the temps never reach the forecasted high the gfs sux


I think everyone is catching on to how cold it is going to be. Finally


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1570632 said:


> View attachment 122007
> 
> 
> It has to snow now, i just put on the new plow markers


Now you jinxed it. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Forget the 25th, the temps have been coming down for the 30th. It just changed from rain to 4" payup


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1570787 said:


> Forget the 25th, the temps have been coming down for the 30th. It just changed from rain to 4" payup


Which model are you looking at??


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

ide just like yo make some of my investment back this year my shop has been slow and my 9-5 is cuting hrs back


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1568747 said:


> This winter sure is a let down... I hate when Scott Sabel on fox 8 news keeps saying this winter is far from last year... I call BS. I think so far its been worse! 13 inches for the year here in Ashtabula....
> 
> Contracts, good luck next year!
> 
> M


Let us know how this turns out for you. Just had to be patient. We won't lie to you. payup

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
407 AM EST SUN JAN 20 2013

AN ARCTIC AIRMASS WILL MOVE INTO THE AREA FOR THE END OF THE
WEEKEND AND EARLY NEXT WEEK. THE COLD AIR COMBINED WITH LOW
PRESSURE ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES EARLY NEXT WEEK WILL ALLOW FOR THE
POSSIBILITY OF PERSISTENT LAKE EFFECT SNOW ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO
AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED
TO BECOME MORE ORGANIZED AND HEAVIER POSSIBLY AS EARLY AS LATE
TONIGHT. HOWEVER...THE GREATEST IMPACTS FROM LAKE EFFECT SNOW ARE
EXPECTED TO BE FROM MONDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MUCH OF TUESDAY.

OHZ011>014-089-PAZ001>003-201715-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0001.130121T0900Z-130123T1200Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-
NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...*ASHTABULA*...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
407 AM EST SUN JAN 20 2013

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...12 TO 24 INCHES...MAINLY FROM THE EAST SUBURBS
OF CLEVELAND TO NORTHWEST PA. LOCALLY HIGHER ACCUMULATIONS ARE
POSSIBLE.

* TIMING...LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.

* WINDS...WEST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL MAKE ROADS SLIPPERY REQUIRING
LOWER SPEEDS AND GREATER DISTANCES DRIVING DISTANCES BETWEEN
VEHICLES. DRIVING CONDITIONS CAN ALSO CHANGE QUICKLY IN A SHORT
DISTANCE WITH LAKE EFFECT SNOW.

* TEMPERATURES...4 TO 20 ABOVE.

* VISIBILITIES...LESS THAN 2 MILES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


----------



## Young Pup

Last night's model look good, so let's see what today shows for the 25th. :waving:


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1571011 said:


>


I saw that too on fb.


----------



## jk4718

I think half of my facebook wall is meteorologists now. It's nice bc they say the stuff that they cant say on the news.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1571011 said:


>


I'll take it!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1571022 said:


> I think half of my facebook wall is meteorologists now. It's nice bc they say the stuff that they cant say on the news.


They need more time on the news to do their weather properly.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't like today's run. That ice/snow/rain line is way to close. But, I am sure that will change once again on tonights run. But it does go to snow on Friday. The first part is on Thursday.The storm is not even close to being on shore, so it is not being sampled right.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1571045 said:


> I don't like today's run. That ice/snow/rain line is way to close. But, I am sure that will change once again on tonights run. But it does go to snow on Friday. The first part is on Thursday.The storm is not even close to being on shore, so it is not being sampled right.


Still enough for me to put the blades back on, change oil, fill the fluids and all that other fun stuff. Oh yeah, and the fiance wants to park her damn suv in the garage for the next snow so I have to add organizing that to the list. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1571055 said:


> Still enough for me to put the blades back on, change oil, fill the fluids and all that other fun stuff. Oh yeah, and the fiance wants to park her damn suv in the garage for the next snow so I have to add organizing that to the list. lol


Now why would you want to do all that. If you do that, then it won't snow. lol The euro that was posted on fb won't come out till later on this afternoon. I am not worried. I think the cold air is going to win out. This a push of some really cold air coming in.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

was standing out back smoking and some good sized snow flakes landedon my jacket 
thats a good sign


----------



## BruceK

Was looking out a ways and February has a little promise. Things will change but right now they're showing a decent event the 11-13th. Bears watching.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1571063 said:


> Now why would you want to do all that. If you do that, then it won't snow. lol The euro that was posted on fb won't come out till later on this afternoon. I am not worried. I think the cold air is going to win out. This a push of some really cold air coming in.


You do have a point. I officially announce my intention to repaint the undercarriage on my dump at the end of next week...that should bring the snow


----------



## procuts0103

I doubt we will get anything.... I see blue skys here! WTF


----------



## Flawless440

I'm lookin for a plow driver/mow guy for the spring if anyone has a good clean cut worker


----------



## alsam116

ill take a few saltings at this point, i dont likt the looks of those maps u put up mid ohio, only 2-5'' over 6 days! but its 2-5 more than we have now and get to lay salt(i HOPE)


----------



## PlowTeam5

Local weather guy said that there is a possible 1-4 inches for thursday night into friday. Hopefully that changes for more. I would like at least another 30+ hour plow session.


----------



## NickT

Stark county their calling for 2-4" ..... Lets go !!!


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1571427 said:


> I'm lookin for a plow driver/mow guy for the spring if anyone has a good clean cut worker


HA. Like I would give one up if I could find one!  Hell, I need a stone foreman and laborers. It's too bad I can't clone myself.


----------



## Flawless440

Found were all the snow is hiding today


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1571445 said:


> HA. Like I would give one up if I could find one!  Hell, I need a stone foreman and laborers. It's too bad I can't clone myself.


Gave a guy a 3rd chance this winter, he has worked for me 2 other times past two years. Storms in Dec-Jan he backs into a pole tearing up bumper, tailgate, bed, taillights, spreader motor, we worked a deal on the damage. Then Saturday no call no show, last warm day to install plants and trees on my huge project before ground freeze's this week. Find out he is in jail for CCW, sucks, cant find decent guys for nothing.. Dude is a bust A_s worker when he works. I'm done can't have that crap around my family and not trying to give days off for court dates and other b.s meetings.. Been down that road with guys:crying::crying:


----------



## jk4718

Maybe we had the same guy working for both of us. That is exactly how the guy that I trained from the ground up acted. I ended up losing him to a dui. 

I am raising wages this year, but I am being very clear that I will fire you a** for a lot less now. I am also adding a performance bonus program: We come in under on a job and your get a split of the extra profit, if we go over or you break something then it's deducted from that bonus. It's kind of a win win deal. 

Here's a good one for you. We have a $40,000 patio this summer, and you can imagine how big the labor budget was. I told the guys that they could get as many hours as they wanted...sky was the limit. For the 3 week project and 8 guys out there the biggest 1 week paycheck was 32 HOURS  Seriously?? I was pulling in 100+ hour paychecks every two weeks when I started as a hardscape laborer. 

If this was Cali and not Ohio I would say screw it, brush up on my espanol, and drive down to Home Depot every morning. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

It's rough finding decent guys. I have a guy now that was supposed to be a plow driver, he couldn't make it happen so I put him in charge of walks. Made a career out of each place so now he runs a salt truck. Next stop........??? Sad thing is he works fine landscaping/mowing.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1571510 said:


> Maybe we had the same guy working for both of us. That is exactly how the guy that I trained from the ground up acted. I ended up losing him to a dui.
> 
> I am raising wages this year, but I am being very clear that I will fire you a** for a lot less now. I am also adding a performance bonus program: We come in under on a job and your get a split of the extra profit, if we go over or you break something then it's deducted from that bonus. It's kind of a win win deal.
> 
> Here's a good one for you. We have a $40,000 patio this summer, and you can imagine how big the labor budget was. I told the guys that they could get as many hours as they wanted...sky was the limit. For the 3 week project and 8 guys out there the biggest 1 week paycheck was 32 HOURS  Seriously?? I was pulling in 100+ hour paychecks every two weeks when I started as a hardscape laborer.
> 
> If this was Cali and not Ohio I would say screw it, brush up on my espanol, and drive down to Home Depot every morning. :laughing:


32 Hours? LOL :laughing: I remember getting my 40 hours in before Thursday back when I worked for someone else. These days my guys are pissed if they dont get 40 for the week. Sucks finding guys who want to work.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1571440 said:


> Local weather guy said that there is a possible 1-4 inches for thursday night into friday. Hopefully that changes for more. I would like at least another 30+ hour plow session.


I would like to fix my mud pit where the trailer goes too but some dude I called is a typical contractor and never showed up. Hard to find good companies these days :laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1571536 said:


> 32 Hours? LOL :laughing: I remember getting my 40 hours in before Thursday back when I worked for someone else. These days my guys are pissed if they dont get 40 for the week. Sucks finding guys who want to work.


Yep, I go through at least 4 guys for every 1 that sticks it out for the summer. Entry level trimmer and mulch guys want 10-12 bucks an hour to show up and hold a rake.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

NickT;1571444 said:


> Stark county their calling for 2-4" ..... Lets go !!!


When Monday/Tues or Thurs and where did you see this?


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1571580 said:


> Yep, I go through at least 4 guys for every 1 that sticks it out for the summer. Entry level trimmer and mulch guys want 10-12 bucks an hour to show up and hold a rake.


The guys who think they are worth the most are worth the least.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Bossman 92;1571604 said:


> The guys who think they are worth the most are worth the least.


And to think that's the majority of these kids....... This up and coming generation is proving to be the most 
narcissistic yet.......


----------



## Young Pup

So what did you all jump in your trucks and are out already. LIght snow falling here in Columbus, What is going on around the state???


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Flurries south of Dayton. What's the latest on the end of this week? Still looking decent?


----------



## jk4718

From Eric Sewell of 10tv

Surprise snowstorm Wednesday?

Well it won’t be a surprise because you are reading my post, right? 

I know many of you have asked if I have any updates on the potential winter storm late in the week and I will get to that... but first let’s talk about something a few of the computer models are picking up on now for Wednesday afternoon and evening. Anytime we get these arctic outbreaks into Ohio, we have to start looking out for “Alberta Clippers” that can sneak in and produce a quick few inches of snow. These clippers usually move very quickly and don’t normally have a lot of moisture around to work with. But what they do have is plenty of cold air. When the air is very cold, these clippers can be very efficient is using limited moisture to make snow. During a “normal” snow event when temperatures are hovering within a few degrees of freezing, we generally get a 10 to 1 snow ratio. This means for every one inch of liquid, we get an average of about 10 inches of snow. When the air is cold, it can’t hold a lot of moisture which is why big snowstorms are fairly rare compared to heavy rain storms.’’ But when the air temperature drops into the teens or lower 20’s, just a few tenths of an inch of liquid can be 4 or 5 inches of snow. The snow ratios can jump up to 20 or 30 to 1. Make sense? If not, don’t worry about it. Here is what you need to know…

There is a chance for one of these “Alberta Clippers” to cross central Ohio on Wednesday. The models are hinting at about 1 to 3 inches of snow. However if the temperatures are cold enough, a few spots could get some higher totals. I caution though that some models only show flurries Wednesday, so stay tuned on this one. 

As far as the storm late in the week… our forecast models have slowed down the storms arrival slightly. It now appears precipitation may break out late Thursday evening and continue into Friday with the heaviest precipitation falling on Friday. The models have also flip-flopped on the track. The models midday Sunday showed a track farther north which would lead to a mix of rain and snow across central Ohio. However late Sunday night, one of the models (the GFS) is back to a more southerly track, keeping the precipitation mostly as snow. If the GFS ends up being correct (remember, that is a big if!), we could be in store for another 2 to 5 inches of snow (maybe more in a few spots). Yes, I know that is a wide range… but with the storm still 5 days away, we can’t get too specific yet. But I’d bet the ground will be pretty white across most of Ohio by next weekend! -Eric


----------



## Young Pup

At the momment yes it is. Let's see what today's model runs show.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Nothing going on in my neck of the woods


----------



## chevyman51

Had some light showers in Hamilton but it quit already


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what is looks like here


----------



## MahonLawnCare

you guys got more there Jp. We have a light light light dusting, not even covering cement as of yet. When it does, I'm going out asap, lol.


----------



## pabaker66

Headed out to spray some lots and walkways. We have light flurries right now.


----------



## NickT

MahonLawnCare;1571582 said:


> When Monday/Tues or Thurs and where did you see this?


Channel 5 last night, I'm sorry my sarcasm didn't come through in the post, I really didn't se. How we could get that much


----------



## born2farm

Got a quick salt run in today. Now as I look at the models I hope my one truck gets fixed.....quick!


----------



## buckhigh

Not a flake here in Lakewood. Anybody in Parma or Broadview Hts? Anything happening?


----------



## justgeorge

Wow 75 car pileup on I-75 south of Dayton and a 100 car pileup on I-275 near Fairfield (north west of Cincinnati).


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I came up from sharonville right as it was turning to ice. It happened very fast. There were cars sliding everywhere and numerous cars off the road. Luckily, 71 north was much better. It's going to be a mess down there for awhile.


----------



## underESTIMATED

justgeorge;1572281 said:


> Wow 75 car pileup on I-75 south of Dayton and a 100 car pileup on I-275 near Fairfield (north west of Cincinnati).


I just seen this posted from someone on my FB page:



**WARNING on Language on Link**

https://www.facebook.com/v/603376086345229

^^^ If that link doesn't work, try this one:

**WARNING on Language on Link**

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=603376086345229&set=vb.100000185301954&type=3


----------



## alsam116

why not wheere i am...figures just like usual. of course when its here and not where you guys are nyou say the same thing


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1572101 said:


> you guys got more there Jp. We have a light light light dusting, not even covering cement as of yet. When it does, I'm going out asap, lol.


It is all gone now.


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1572297 said:


> I came up from sharonville right as it was turning to ice. It happened very fast. There were cars sliding everywhere and numerous cars off the road. Luckily, 71 north was much better. It's going to be a mess down there for awhile.


Is any of this mess cleaned up yet? I might be making a quick drive down and back tonight. My brother works with the Railroad and the car he drove into work won't start now. It cranks but won't start. I am thinking fuel pump. Anyway he has a second car up here at a railroad yard and I might go get him to bring him up here to get. He is in middletown right now. Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## justgeorge

WDTN.com is saying I-75 reopened around 3pm.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1572394 said:


> WDTN.com is saying I-75 reopened around 3pm.


Thank you. I am waiting on a call back from him. His stepdaughter was on her way to get him, so I might be making the trip in the am. He lives in Cincy, so he might be better off going home tonight and I pick him up in the am.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I haven't been back down around there, I imagine traffic is getting thru by now. Try taking some back roads 71 south is also probably pretty good, 71 was fine earlier after you got north of 275. Good luck and be careful!


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1572401 said:


> I haven't been back down around there, I imagine traffic is getting thru by now. Try taking some back roads 71 south is also probably pretty good, 71 was fine earlier after you got north of 275. Good luck and be careful!


Thank you. I am just waiting to hear from him now. I was thinking taking 71 south and cutting over at some point. I was thinking of going to Kings Island and cutting through Mason over to 75 and head north again. I will wait till he calls before I head out though.

And of course it is starting to snow again. I hope he goes home, as i might have to go drop some salt. Getting a coating here again.


----------



## justgeorge

The wreck on 275 by Colerain Ave might take awhile:


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1572408 said:


> The wreck on 275 by Colerain Ave might take awhile:


Dang that looks horrible.


----------



## Flawless440

I got to salt at a apartment complex in Bexley today, they had two water line breaks. Water turned to ice in a hurry.. Looks like some flakes falling now here in the Gahanna/New Albany area


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1572039 said:


> From Eric Sewell of 10tv
> 
> Surprise snowstorm Wednesday?
> 
> Well it won't be a surprise because you are reading my post, right?
> 
> I know many of you have asked if I have any updates on the potential winter storm late in the week and I will get to that... but first let's talk about something a few of the computer models are picking up on now for Wednesday afternoon and evening. Anytime we get these arctic outbreaks into Ohio, we have to start looking out for "Alberta Clippers" that can sneak in and produce a quick few inches of snow. These clippers usually move very quickly and don't normally have a lot of moisture around to work with. But what they do have is plenty of cold air. When the air is very cold, these clippers can be very efficient is using limited moisture to make snow. During a "normal" snow event when temperatures are hovering within a few degrees of freezing, we generally get a 10 to 1 snow ratio. This means for every one inch of liquid, we get an average of about 10 inches of snow. When the air is cold, it can't hold a lot of moisture which is why big snowstorms are fairly rare compared to heavy rain storms.'' But when the air temperature drops into the teens or lower 20's, just a few tenths of an inch of liquid can be 4 or 5 inches of snow. The snow ratios can jump up to 20 or 30 to 1. Make sense? If not, don't worry about it. Here is what you need to know…
> 
> There is a chance for one of these "Alberta Clippers" to cross central Ohio on Wednesday. The models are hinting at about 1 to 3 inches of snow. However if the temperatures are cold enough, a few spots could get some higher totals. I caution though that some models only show flurries Wednesday, so stay tuned on this one.
> 
> As far as the storm late in the week… our forecast models have slowed down the storms arrival slightly. It now appears precipitation may break out late Thursday evening and continue into Friday with the heaviest precipitation falling on Friday. The models have also flip-flopped on the track. The models midday Sunday showed a track farther north which would lead to a mix of rain and snow across central Ohio. However late Sunday night, one of the models (the GFS) is back to a more southerly track, keeping the precipitation mostly as snow. If the GFS ends up being correct (remember, that is a big if!), we could be in store for another 2 to 5 inches of snow (maybe more in a few spots). Yes, I know that is a wide range… but with the storm still 5 days away, we can't get too specific yet. But I'd bet the ground will be pretty white across most of Ohio by next weekend! -Eric


Nice post brother, Good InfoThumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1572426 said:


> I got to salt at a apartment complex in Bexley today, they had two water line breaks. Water turned to ice in a hurry.. Looks like some flakes falling now here in the Gahanna/New Albany area


No salting this am, but we now have another coating over here in Grandview. I am heading out by a condo place to get their drive done. They have a hill and hill up into their garages.


----------



## Young Pup

Did not even snow north of 5th avenue and rt 33. That was a wasted trip. but I did end up putting some down on another hill that I do.


----------



## jk4718

I'm sure someone will say "that's the gfs" or "don't believe an 18z run" but I love these pretty colors!!! :bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

Hey that is the 18z you can't believe that. lol j/k Does look nice that. I just watch Rich on skyeye and his "weather rush show" He is calling for 2 to 5 as right now Thursday night into Friday. That will change, I heard somewhere can't remember where, in central Ohio we could see 6inches. Just early numbers and I know they will change.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a link to the 12z gfs. Close to it.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## jk4718

I think the 12z is a little more reasonable, but we all know that line should follow 70 a little closer...as usual, or farther north to miss us. Either way the odds are falling in our favor. Btw, I took a look and like that site so far.


----------



## Young Pup

I agree. I might not be staying up tonight for the model runs. I can't even keep my eyes open now. Maybe a nap is in order. lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1572582 said:


> Here is a link to the 12z gfs. Close to it.
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN


Thumbs Up Nice! 6-9 I'll take.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

procuts0103;1568747 said:


> This winter sure is a let down... I hate when Scott Sabel on fox 8 news keeps saying this winter is far from last year... I call BS. I think so far its been worse! 13 inches for the year here in Ashtabula....
> 
> Contracts, good luck next year!
> 
> M


How's old Procuts up there in ashtabula doin?? Still not snowing like last year???


----------



## Young Pup

So far the model runs tonight still looking good for Thursday/Friday. Now I am going to bed. I probably won't be able to sleep now.


----------



## justgeorge

If I'm reading those maps rights Cincinnati isn't going to get much. I'm out of town starting tomorrow afternoon and am trying to decide a) do I get snow tires on the truck before I go (don't want to spend the money if we're done for the winter) and b) do I spend a few hours with my backup driver today

What to do, what to do.....


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1572991 said:


> If I'm reading those maps rights Cincinnati isn't going to get much. I'm out of town starting tomorrow afternoon and am trying to decide a) do I get snow tires on the truck before I go (don't want to spend the money if we're done for the winter) and b) do I spend a few hours with my backup driver today
> 
> What to do, what to do.....


1. Were not done with winter yet. 2. Spend sometime with the backup driver.

The tires are totally up to you,but I saw numerous chances for snow on last night's model run. You have to be like "gibbs" on ncis and go with your gut.


----------



## NickT

JP does it look like stark county will be getting snow on Thursday ?


----------



## BruceK

Just saw an Accuweather Pro 240 hour snowfall map. Dayton showing 3-6".


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1573036 said:


> 1. Were not done with winter yet. 2. Spend sometime with the backup driver.
> 
> The tires are totally up to you,but I saw numerous chances for snow on last night's model run. You have to be like "gibbs" on ncis and go with your gut.


Are you kidding??? February isn't even here yet


----------



## Flawless440

Are we going to get a salt run Wednesday night??


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1573153 said:


> JP does it look like stark county will be getting snow on Thursday ?


yes it would be Thursday night into Friday. Models still having a tough time with this. It would be a light snow up there.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1573182 said:


> Are we going to get a salt run Wednesday night??


Yes, the way the model looks today we should be salting tomorrow night.


----------



## Hannalie

Man I better get something out of this. Glad to see the addition of possible heavy snow for early Thursday. I saw someone posted something about a clipper trying to sneak in before the storm later in the week. Looks like that might be right. As for the models trending south and more progressive, I do not buy it. It seems that the majority of the models have trended north and west the closer that we have gotten to the event. I think we are still in good shape for Thursday night into Friday, or Friday into Friday night. Time will tell. The good thing is we are not fighting marginal temps with this one and snow ratios look to be really good. I will take 2-4 inches of fluff all day. The storm on the 26th of December was terrible, the snow was way too heavy. I worked the **** out of my truck for 24 straight hours, I even melted the battery terminal off that mother lol.


----------



## Bossman 92

^ x2 That storm was terrible. Nothing like pushing concrete for 30+ hrs


----------



## justgeorge

Flawless440;1573180 said:


> Are you kidding??? February isn't even here yet


I'm still jaded from last year, plowed zero times. Zero.


----------



## Bossman 92

^ x2 That storm was terrible. Nothing like pushing concrete for 30+ hrs


----------



## jk4718

Darn thing is tracking south now. Columbus is down to 2-3". Things can change, so I am hoping for better news tomorrow. I was really looking forwards to the 3-6".


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Josh over at W3 9 times outta 10 has a good grip on whats happening.....
He had a good response to the southerly switch to the models...

"With the amount of temperature gradient I cannot see this being a weak short wave ejecting out of the northern branch and mosey on along to the south and whisk out to sea with just a minor storm. I am not implying that this area gets tons of snow, but a much stronger storm should come to fruition. We will see, though. I have to believe a more northern solution will end up occurring because of the gradient. This will send WAA northward and pull the surface low farther north. I do believe a mix gets very close to the river, but most of Ohio stays all snow. I have a feeling that the models are now over-adjusting for the cold and went too far after being underdone. Now the cold air means business, but that right there is the impetus for a stronger storm. Warm air should surge east and then over top of the low. I will be very interested to see if a baroclinic leaf starts to race east-east northeast on Thursday. With the amount of dense, cold air in place, the warm air being forced up and over the top should really break out the precipitation. I cannot see temps in the -0s, 0s, and 10s north of here with 50s and 60s to the south and this just stays positively tilted and pushes mainly east. Also, I think the mountains are going to play a key role in this track. If the Gulf opens up as the low rounds the base of the trough and become neutral soon enough, then this storm will wind up really quickly and head up much closer to the mountains. This is why I have to believe a wintry mix is going to be closer to the region. So I have to go with a more northern route. The JMA might have the track pretty close to where it ends up being.

Josh"


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1573623 said:


> Josh over at W3 9 times outta 10 has a good grip on whats happening.....
> He had a good response to the southerly switch to the models...
> 
> "With the amount of temperature gradient I cannot see this being a weak short wave ejecting out of the northern branch and mosey on along to the south and whisk out to sea with just a minor storm. I am not implying that this area gets tons of snow, but a much stronger storm should come to fruition. We will see, though. I have to believe a more northern solution will end up occurring because of the gradient. This will send WAA northward and pull the surface low farther north. I do believe a mix gets very close to the river, but most of Ohio stays all snow. I have a feeling that the models are now over-adjusting for the cold and went too far after being underdone. Now the cold air means business, but that right there is the impetus for a stronger storm. Warm air should surge east and then over top of the low. I will be very interested to see if a baroclinic leaf starts to race east-east northeast on Thursday. With the amount of dense, cold air in place, the warm air being forced up and over the top should really break out the precipitation. I cannot see temps in the -0s, 0s, and 10s north of here with 50s and 60s to the south and this just stays positively tilted and pushes mainly east. Also, I think the mountains are going to play a key role in this track. If the Gulf opens up as the low rounds the base of the trough and become neutral soon enough, then this storm will wind up really quickly and head up much closer to the mountains. This is why I have to believe a wintry mix is going to be closer to the region. So I have to go with a more northern route. The JMA might have the track pretty close to where it ends up being.
> 
> Josh"


Yep, it is not even on shore yet. Really have to wait until the noon runs Wednesday and the midnight runs on Weds/thurs morning to see what is going to happen. Until then, it is all speculation by the models because it is not being sampled properly.


----------



## procuts0103

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1572802 said:


> How's old Procuts up there in ashtabula doin?? Still not snowing like last year???


Lol... Finally snowing! Just got in from about 40 hrs in the truck! Gonna sleep alittle then go clean up! I would say we got about 8 inches. Then the winds came and blew everything around and made drifts!

Fun fun! FINALLY

M


----------



## PlowTeam5

Well all the local news channels are down to about an inch on Friday. Sucks, thought we were gonna get another good push Friday.


----------



## Bossman 92

I was just goin to post the same thing. Looks like this cold air is going to squash this thing to the south. I would be happy with a couple salt runs, one tonight and one friday but who knows at this point. Looks like a warm up starting this weekend clear thru the first of feb. Boy this winter has been a huge let down.......AGAIN


----------



## AMS77

Local news here is calling for a dusting to an inch tonight and 1-3 friday. Hoping for at least one push and a salt run or two.


----------



## BruceK

Forecast for Dayton is not that promising for today or Friday. But looking at the radar there is a line of snow forming nicely in Indiana and could deliver a train effect to a narrow area. If the radar returns are accurate some could get more than an inch.


----------



## justgeorge

PlowTeam5;1573984 said:


> Well all the local news channels are down to about an inch on Friday. Sucks, thought we were gonna get another good push Friday.


All our local channels are saying down here in Cinci is "chance of accumulating snow". I'd actually rather we not get snow this round since I'll be gone and I don't like having someone else driving my truck.


----------



## jk4718

Ok Columbus: 12z Nam has us at 1-2" for Friday and 12z Gfs has us at 3-5". I'm really pulling for the gfs right now. grrr


----------



## fortydegnorth

Flurries are starting to fly in the Dayton area. Nothing to write home about but it looks more promising than yesterday.


----------



## BruceK

hey fortygegnorth check out the radar, we might be salting in a bit.

Afternoon models shifted back a little north, might get a push Friday after all.


----------



## PlowTeam5

And fail winter is full of fail.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

PlowTeam5;1574404 said:


> And fail winter is full of fail.....


Winter???? Wait, I think you mean life........


----------



## fortydegnorth

Roads are starting to cover here. I think we just happen to be right in the target for this one. Very narrow window for sure. I'll take it! Large flakes that are so light a soft breeze would blow them away.


----------



## BruceK

luckily there's no breeze


----------



## Flawless440

Well Shi_t i'm still staying with we are pushing... callin for 2-4... I'll be happy with that, my route is so big we barley make it though it. Meyer's always letting us down.. Buying a boss and western this summer


----------



## Mike S

People still use Meyer? Jk! That was directed to jp!


----------



## Mike S

Its snowing guys!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hey Flawless, did you see JDL is going to be carrying Techo-Bloc?


----------



## Bossman 92

Salt run tonight?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1574602 said:


> Well Shi_t i'm still staying with we are pushing... callin for 2-4... I'll be happy with that, my route is so big we barley make it though it. Meyer's always letting us down.. Buying a boss and western this summer


I hope you are right. Would be nice for one more push for the month of January.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Definitely salt run here at least. I don't have much confidence that we'll get a push. Around 1/2" on the ground now.


----------



## KevinClark

Were going out for a salt run tonight


----------



## born2farm

Just a dusting here so far. Will get to spot salt some and cleanup walks. Still have some residual salt from the other day, it's keeping stuff clean for now.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

same here in morrow co but its stiil coming down and my pump is still frozen


----------



## Young Pup

Definitely a salt run. Look at this radar. Looks like the snow around chicago could make it down here too.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1574615 said:


> People still use Meyer? Jk! That was directed to jp!


WTH Mike. lol I am heading back out in a bit. Kinda of worried about the snow around chicago.


----------



## BruceK

Pushed my 2 restaurants at 7p with almost 2" in spots. Will Salt the rest in the AM.


----------



## muffy189

just watched the news they say 1 to 2 for around youngstown


----------



## born2farm

Ohio snow Chevy-where in morrow county you from?


----------



## jk4718

Not enough to plow in Columbus, but I did broom off my driveway and salted it.

Is it bad that I was so bored that I swept a giant smiley face into the middle of my cul de sac? The kids will like it when they wake up. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1575004 said:


> Not enough to plow in Columbus, but I did broom off my driveway and salted it.
> 
> Is it bad that I was so bored that I swept a giant smiley face into the middle of my cul de sac? The kids will like it when they wake up. lol


Do you do any salting?? You need to get a picture of that smiley face and post it here.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1575024 said:


> Do you do any salting?? You need to get a picture of that smiley face and post it here.


No salting yet. Every fall I say that I'll make the time to get my own accounts and every time I get too wrapped up in the patios to do it. Since we don't do maintenance it requires more work to find snow only contracts and I just don't have time to do it. I'm running both trucks as a sub though so I need 2" to work.

I figured I would grab a pic in the morning if it was still there. It would actually be pretty cool to do it in a deeper snow. lol


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1575040 said:


> No salting yet. Every fall I say that I'll make the time to get my own accounts and every time I get too wrapped up in the patios to do it. Since we don't do maintenance it requires more work to find snow only contracts and I just don't have time to do it. I'm running both trucks as a sub though so I need 2" to work.
> 
> I figured I would grab a pic in the morning if it was still there. It would actually be pretty cool to do it in a deeper snow. lol


Who do you sub for?


----------



## Flawless440

Just got in, it was a cold one.. Went out at 9 pm salted everything... Took back pack blowers to all my crazy walkways, its fast but dam talk about a wind chill.. walked in the door 2 mins before my boys alarm clock went off.. Got to catch the 7am school bus, you would think my lovely wife would get up and take them on a snow day, guess not, well they dont call me super DAD for nothing.. About fell alseep a few times on the way back.. Think ill order some Bob Evens carry out when I drop my boys at the bus, then catch some shut eye.. Dam phone better not ringThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Just got in, it was a cold one.. Went out at 9 pm salted everything... Took back pack blowers to all my crazy walkways, its fast but dam talk about a wind chill.. walked in the door 2 mins before my boys alarm clock went off.. Got to catch the 7am school bus, you would think my lovely wife would get up and take them on a snow day, guess not, well they dont call me super DAD for nothing.. About fell alseep a few times on the way back.. Think ill order some Bob Evens carry out when I drop my boys at the bus, then catch some shut eye.. Dam phone better not ringThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1574635 said:


> Hey Flawless, did you see JDL is going to be carrying Techo-Bloc?


Did not hear that, man they got there hand in everything... Showcase is going on right now, i bet nobody is there, im going on 30 hrs no sleep no way could i set though it. Really wanted to go. There was talk of Ohio Mulch new stone division on Rey New Albany rd was going to carry it as well. I know the ladies runnin it, Tammy & Kristi from Coffmen Stone, I use to mow Kristi grass 10 years ago when she was G.M of Blacklick Ohio Mulch..


----------



## Flawless440

Mike S;1574615 said:


> People still use Meyer? Jk! That was directed to jp!


I have 4 E60 pumps just to run 2 set ups WTF....There are a joke:crying:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1575158 said:


> Did not hear that, man they got there hand in everything... Showcase is going on right now, i bet nobody is there, im going on 30 hrs no sleep no way could i set though it. Really wanted to go. There was talk of Ohio Mulch new stone division on Rey New Albany rd was going to carry it as well. I know the ladies runnin it, Tammy & Kristi from Coffmen Stone, I use to mow Kristi grass 10 years ago when she was G.M of Blacklick Ohio Mulch..


They do have their hand in everything...... It's kinda funny cause they really have no clue about hardscape.....
Yeah, I know Tammy & Christi....... I would talk with them all the time over at Coffman, and I remember how they would bad mouth the owner of Ohio Mulch and say what an a$$hole he was. I guess he wasn't to bad for them to go back to work for him.  They left Coffman (Semco) on pretty crappy terms if you ask me... Tom did a lot for those gals.
anyways.... Ohio Mulch is carrying Oaks pavers now since Wellnitz is no longer.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with a little less then a inch here. Got to plow our zero tolerance stuff and throw quite a bit of salt. One of the salt trucks is down so that adds a little headache. Hope to have it ready for tomorrow.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Any more updates for tomorrow?


----------



## Young Pup

Bad night last night. I dinged up the truck. Broke a mirror, 600 bucks to replace it. Rear quarter panel needs repaired. Bumper needs replaced. I think I need a nap, but I have to get salt,and put the mirror on for tomorrow's snow. 

Can't get on skyeye now, I get a message saying the website is down. My business is not working. WTH did I do??lol

Oh and I need to find someone to repair a fence. lol


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1575275 said:


> Any more updates for tomorrow?


Took a quick look a the models, the nam and gfs. I say 2 to4 but closer to 1 to 3. That is a quick look.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1575278 said:


> Bad night last night. I dinged up the truck. Broke a mirror, 600 bucks to replace it. Rear quarter panel needs repaired. Bumper needs replaced. I think I need a nap, but I have to get salt,and put the mirror on for tomorrow's snow.
> 
> Can't get on skyeye now, I get a message saying the website is down. My business is not working. WTH did I do??lol
> 
> Oh and I need to find someone to repair a fence. lol


Sorry to hear that!!
What happened?? Did you graze a pole or something?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1575283 said:


> Sorry to hear that!!
> What happened?? Did you graze a pole or something?


Nope I got to close a chain link fence while backing up and took a metal pole out. It got stuck under the truck. Was not fun getting that freed up. No scratches from the fence but a dent from the pole. lol I have no idea how the hell i did it either.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1575283 said:


> Sorry to hear that!!
> What happened?? Did you graze a pole or something?


Are you still on skyeye? I posted over there and then got a message the site was down???


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1575286 said:


> Are you still on skyeye? I posted over there and then got a message the site was down???


It's back in action now.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1575302 said:


> It's back in action now.


Yep, I am there. I am going after more salt now then do the mirror on my truck then go to bed. I may have fallen asleep. I don't know what I did????


----------



## jk4718

Looks like Friday ended up bust. I feel like a fat girl getting stood up for a date since I don't salt. My original prediction last week was correct though. I thought Friday would be 1-2" and our better hopes would be at the end of the month. Now I'm looking towards watching the 1st-3rd event. That one has stayed pretty consistent all week.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Oh we'll if we 1-2 that means new Albany will have 2-3 since it seems to get more in that area and that's where a lot of my plowing is.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

PlowTeam5;1575327 said:


> Oh we'll if we 1-2 that means new Albany will have 2-3 since it seems to get more in that area and that's where a lot of my plowing is.


We always seem to get a bit more out here.... even more so closer to Johnstown.

What do you plow out here?


----------



## SnoDaddy

born2farm;1575239 said:


> We ended up with a little less then a inch here. Got to plow our zero tolerance stuff and throw quite a bit of salt. One of the salt trucks is down so that adds a little headache. Hope to have it ready for tomorrow.


You plowed less than an inch? You must be related to crapper.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1575328 said:


> We always seem to get a bit more out here.... even more so closer to Johnstown.
> 
> What do you plow out here?


A couple business off if 62 and the new Albany library for the guy I'm sub contracted through. Also gahanna public library and a small school in that area.


----------



## Bossman 92

SnoDaddy;1575403 said:


> You plowed less than an inch? You must be related to crapper.


:laughing: Ol Crapper  I was at a wrestling turney month and a half ago over that way. Drove past a lot he does and she was half ass salted, funny thing was that was the only salting a saw done ANYWHERE including odot.


----------



## Bossman 92

I've got a good one for you guys. Monday morning we had light snow falling so we were out salting. My phone rings and its a manager at one of our gas stations. She says she needs us up there asap to plow. I said you mean salt? She says "well maybe after you plow we might need salt" Ok so I head over to find a quarter inch of fluff blowing around the lot. I stop in and tell her we are going to salt and she says "you mean plow". She was upset that we wernt going to plow first. Then she says "so wait.....you are actually going to put salt on top of snow? It was all I could do not to laugh but I explained that I knew what I was doing and everything would be just fine. Glad I was there to witness that.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1575473 said:


> I've got a good one for you guys. Monday morning we had light snow falling so we were out salting. My phone rings and its a manager at one of our gas stations. She says she needs us up there asap to plow. I said you mean salt? She says "well maybe after you plow we might need salt" Ok so I head over to find a quarter inch of fluff blowing around the lot. I stop in and tell her we are going to salt and she says "you mean plow". She was upset that we wernt going to plow first. Then she says "so wait.....you are actually going to put salt on top of snow? It was all I could do not to laugh but I explained that I knew what I was doing and everything would be just fine. Glad I was there to witness that.


I think they were politely telling you they wanted to pay you for plowing too.

3 requests for plow = plow & charge them.

After a recent incident, I'm no longer going to "help watch" the customer's wallet.

If they request it a few times after telling them they are wasting their money, then I guess I'll just do what they request.


----------



## born2farm

SnoDaddy- Yes I plowed less than an inch. That is the service our customers expect and that is what we provide. Probably why we have the cleanest lots around and have doubled in size each of the last two years. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## davisons4season

if its 1/2 in or so we plow too. Takes way too much salt to melt that.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1575278 said:


> Bad night last night. I dinged up the truck. Broke a mirror, 600 bucks to replace it. Rear quarter panel needs repaired. Bumper needs replaced. I think I need a nap, but I have to get salt,and put the mirror on for tomorrow's snow.
> 
> Can't get on skyeye now, I get a message saying the website is down. My business is not working. WTH did I do??lol
> 
> Oh and I need to find someone to repair a fence. lol


Chain link is easy, cheap if you do it your self


----------



## SnoDaddy

born2farm;1575507 said:


> SnoDaddy- Yes I plowed less than an inch. That is the service our customers expect and that is what we provide. Probably why we have the cleanest lots around and have doubled in size each of the last two years. Thanks for your concern though.


I'm sure your lots are sparkling. I'm sure you've doubled and I'm sure your the newest kid to take the snow plow business by storm.


----------



## Burkartsplow

There are a lot of times when I will plow a lot under an inch and some lots I will salt. It all depends on the amount of traffic that will be running through the lot. The more traffic in and out then I will salt and let them do the work for me but the ones that have cars come in and sit all day I will plow and then salt so then the lot is completely clear and black top. Then if the snow persists though the day all I have to do is maintain the drive lanes as the cars protect the clear lot underneath them. Hence I don't need to use as much salt the next morning to clean up the lot saving myself money and time. Every one of us does our thing and if in the end the client is happy then who are we to say they are doing it wrong? Maybe you are the one doing it wrong for all these years?


----------



## jk4718

Depends on the lot though. 
I will plow less than an inch if a doctors office or something else small. If it doesn't take too long and you don't have much else to to then it could be worth a couple bucks in fuel to make it shine. Of course, I'm not going to do a grocery store or warehouse like that.


----------



## chevyman51

He said he plowed his zero tolerance accounts so it is obviously works for him and his customers.


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is supposed to happen tomorrow?


----------



## born2farm

Exactly, it depends on the lot. I don't go out and scrape a 1/2in off of our multi acre sites. The sites I am talking about are small lots: banks, doctors offices, etc. These accounts are high tolerance with large liability falling on our shoulders for slip and fall. 

It looks like I am not the only one who handles accounts this way. What works here may not work where you are or in your operation.


----------



## AMS77

We do the same thing born2farm. We do a lot of banks, 1/2 inch or more we scrape them down and get as much off as we can. Less salt equals more money.


----------



## AMS77

Local news here is calling for 2-4" tomorrow and then another 1-2" over night into morning.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1575536 said:


> Chain link is easy, cheap if you do it your self


I will need to replace a post. The chain link is good. I am surprised the truck itself did not get all scratched up. Just put the mirror a little bit ago. All loaded up with salt and the plow is on. I am going to bed earlier tonight. Been a long freaking day.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1575633 said:


> What is supposed to happen tomorrow?


Snow. lol I have not looked at the latest updates. I am sticking with what I said earlier of 2 to 4 for here in Columbus.


----------



## Hannalie

I think 2-4 is a safe bet for tomorrow. Southeastern Ohio could do a little better if enough moisture rolls into it. Just hope that it doesn't get too cold and send snow ratios back down. We need the ratios to be perfect since this thing is going to be dry. On a side not I broke the door handle on the inside of my dump truck and the window froze shut. Got some good looks getting out of the truck on the passenger side lol. Perhaps a touch too cold out there. Even had a fuel line freeze on the plow truck and the plow was slow as fart.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

born2farm;1574999 said:


> Ohio snow Chevy-where in morrow county you from?


im up in edison just an independent plower before and after my 8-5


----------



## born2farm

ohiosnow chevy;1575767 said:


> im up in edison just an independent plower before and after my 8-5


Nice to see another local plower. We are based out of Cardington and plow primarily in Morrow and Marion counties.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

born2farm;1575797 said:


> Nice to see another local plower. We are based out of Cardington and plow primarily in Morrow and Marion counties.


if i get a call i go basicly the tri county area i dont run a spreader just carry a few hundred pds of salt bo drives walks some lots ive got a few out of the way places that even pay fuel premium for the distance it keeps me out of the wifes hair and helps pay the bills


----------



## 525Enterprises

Born2farm and ohiosnow, if you guys plow near Marion we have had to pass each other....lol


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

525Enterprises;1575844 said:


> Born2farm and ohiosnow, if you guys plow near Marion we have had to pass each other....lol


i work im marion at mathews dodge im there every day and ive got a few drives i do in town


----------



## Flawless440

Buddy that subs for Brickmen just texted me pusin his daughters birthday party back two weeks, says there is a monster storm next weekend...

He also made it the the Techo-Bloc showcase today, said it was great, sweet new jackets, 18 new products.. Place was half empty.. Subs got it easy...


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1575942 said:


> Buddy that subs for Brickmen just texted me pusin his daughters birthday party back two weeks, says there is a monster storm next weekend...
> 
> He also made it the the Techo-Bloc showcase today, said it was great, sweet new jackets, 18 new products.. Place was half empty.. Subs got it easy...


Yeah, next weekend looks to be a possible two day event. Accu pro has it at 2" then another 2". I was hoping for warm moisture meets artic air, but chris bradley mentioned an Alberta Clipper. I cant wait to see some models this weekend. Btw, columbus hasnbeen upped back to 2-4" of nice fluffy stuff.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1575942 said:


> Buddy that subs for Brickmen just texted me pusin his daughters birthday party back two weeks, says there is a monster storm next weekend...
> 
> He also made it the the Techo-Bloc showcase today, said it was great, sweet new jackets, 18 new products.. Place was half empty.. Subs got it easy...


The ole "monster storm next weekend" bit..... I've heard the breeze blow before.... I'll believe it when I see it because the model runs are anything but accurate until a day or two before it seems lately....


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1576022 said:


> The ole "monster storm next weekend" bit..... I've heard the breeze blow before.... I'll believe it when I see it because the model runs are anything but accurate until a day or two before it seems lately....


Yep. My thoughts exactly. I think I saw bigfoot yesterday.....:laughing:


----------



## EJK2352

AMS77;1575657 said:


> We do the same thing born2farm. We do a lot of banks, 1/2 inch or more we scrape them down and get as much off as we can. Less salt equals more money.


It also = more salt to burn off any additional accumulation after you leave. I only have one account that is zero tolerance and I will scrape 1/2" or more and lay down salt. Bill them for a plowing and salting. I've been doing it that way for the past 8 years with zero complaints. I send them a bill and they have payed me within 10 days with no questions asked.


----------



## Flawless440

You guys are right lets stay negative........


----------



## AMS77

Anybody out in western Ohio seeing any snow yet.


----------



## chevyman51

It just started here in Hamilton. I guess I should go hook my plow up now


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1576169 said:


> You guys are right lets stay negative........


Not negative, just realistic. I'm not one of these guys who cries and says winter's over when it warms a little or we don't get any snow. I just wanna try and keep the emotional roller coaster to a minimum this winter.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1575942 said:


> Buddy that subs for Brickmen just texted me pusin his daughters birthday party back two weeks, says there is a monster storm next weekend...
> ...


Pulling down pants, you got my attention.


----------



## PlowTeam5

mid-ohio scaper;1576236 said:


> not negative, just realistic. I'm not one of these guys who cries and says winter's over when it warms a little or we don't get any snow. I just wanna try and keep the emotional roller coaster to a minimum this winter.


stop being so negative, winter is over. Sell everything and get out of the plowing business asap.....


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Solid 1" on the ground here in Marysville as of 9:30AM.

I hate daytime snows, hard to wait till it's over, silly to clean a 1/2 inch at a time.


----------



## alsam116

what did everybody end up with 2day??


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

marion close to 3 mt gilead lucky if 2 most of my people didnt even let me drop plow


----------



## AMS77

We ended up with 3-4" in Jefferson county. We were out at 8:30 am and stopped at about 7:00 pm going back out around 1:00 to clean up and throw some salt.


----------



## AMS77

So what's in store for tonight anything?


----------



## fortydegnorth

We must have been really close to the snow/ no snow line. In the south suburbs we had 2" most places the further North and East we went the deeper it got. The Fairborn area had 4"-5". All of it was light fluff and easy to push. Finished everything in 12 hours, which is a miracle for me. Usually I'm pushing 15-20 hours.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

This is what I measured at Easton.....


----------



## BruceK

We had 4" here. Been moving snow since 10am, finished up at 12:30 am but have two more industrial companies that can wait till Sunday night. Almost too fluffy at time, kept wanting to spill around the front if I bit off more than a 1/4 width on my bigger lots. Glad it wasn't a 24 hour day like the one on the 27th of December.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got done. Took a dinner break about 8pm then went out finshed the commerical stuff. Got 12 residentials to finish in the am. though. I was squeezing them in, in between commercial stuff. A good 3 to 4 inches here that is for sure. Easy pushing. Got to like that. payup


----------



## allseasons87

Finishing up now. That was a nice 24 hr run! Time for breakfast and bed


----------



## EJK2352

4.5" of fluff here in Salem and a little less to the north of me probably 2.5"-3". Nice easy push compared to a month ago !!! That snow a month ago was like pushing concrete. Those are the ones that will bring out any weakness in your plow rig !!! Freezing rain in the forecast for late Sunday, my least favorite winter precip....


----------



## born2farm

Just finished a 24 hr run. Had about 2in here in our service area. Finished our stuff about 8pm last night then went and ran three of our trucks helping to do Columbus City Schools. That was a blast.....not! Got back to our shop at six this morning and had about three hours of salting and cleanups to do. Time for some sleep and paperwork


----------



## BruceK

Must be the week for rear view mirrors. Smacked the passenger side mirror on a fized truck mirror in an alley yesterday. Knocked a big chunk of plastic off the front. Think I'll try to glue it back on with some industrial strength bond. Probable won't last though since it it supposed to be weathertiight to protect the motor and heating element. Maybe I'll check the salvage yards before shelling out $600.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

went back out last night took my little girl with me she wanted to hang out with daddy so took her to an open lot and let her sit in my lap and run the plow controler she had a blast when the owner payed he gave it to her and added a 20 to buy a barbi lol


----------



## NickT

3" here in stark county


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1577123 said:


> Must be the week for rear view mirrors. Smacked the passenger side mirror on a fized truck mirror in an alley yesterday. Knocked a big chunk of plastic off the front. Think I'll try to glue it back on with some industrial strength bond. Probable won't last though since it it supposed to be weathertiight to protect the motor and heating element. Maybe I'll check the salvage yards before shelling out $600.


That sucks. Mine was in pieces. I should have gotten a picture of it. I hope the shop where I put it on still has it. I guess I need it if I want to turn this into insurance. I was trying to get an aftermaket one. But they could not get in until sometime yesterday. I was not going to wait. I use that thing all the time, just not that time. lol:laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

Rolled trucks at 1pm, sure enough both meyer plows went down. Called in a sub, then my 07 chevy vortec with my boss plow started acting up.. Some shi_ about reduced engine power came up on the dash, wouldn't run.. Shut it down for 5 mins. started back up ran fine engine light on, haven't scanned the code yet. Walkway crews were great, finished at 3 am went to the "awful waffle house" Slept 5 hours then we finished up a few walks back dragged out some parking spots. Made some nice coin, not to bad considering all the break downs.

Whats the news on next weeks storm??


----------



## alsam116

im glad everybod y got to play. hopoefully next weekend will be something when the weather turns back cold


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1577500 said:


> Rolled trucks at 1pm, sure enough both meyer plows went down. Called in a sub, then my 07 chevy vortec with my boss plow started acting up.. Some shi_ about reduced engine power came up on the dash, wouldn't run.. Shut it down for 5 mins. started back up ran fine engine light on, haven't scanned the code yet. Walkway crews were great, finished at 3 am went to the "awful waffle house" Slept 5 hours then we finished up a few walks back dragged out some parking spots. Made some nice coin, not to bad considering all the break downs.
> 
> Whats the news on next weeks storm??


What happened to the meyer??

Finished l the rest of the residentials today. I love powered snows. how to do another commerical lot. All loaded back up with more salt. Not sure about this freezing rain on Sunday. over on skyeye, Rich said it should be between 4 and 10pm. I think. then the temps rise. But nws say freezing rain till 2 am. ????

Not sure about next weeks storm as I have not looked at the models.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Had 3-4 in gahanna / new Albany area. The rubber hillbilly wings worked out pretty good. Got some video of them in action. Will post later. Need to do some modification to them this week to make them more stable.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1577592 said:


> What happened to the meyer??
> 
> Finished l the rest of the residentials today. I love powered snows. how to do another commerical lot. All loaded back up with more salt. Not sure about this freezing rain on Sunday. over on skyeye, Rich said it should be between 4 and 10pm. I think. then the temps rise. But nws say freezing rain till 2 am. ????
> 
> Not sure about next weeks storm as I have not looked at the models.


Truck 12.. GMC with Duramax- just bought a new controllor for it, old one went to shi_ tested fine for days, drove truck around playing with it making sure then snow hit. Get a call from my younger brother doing a warehouse behind new Marnards E.Broad plow went down, wouldn't go up side nothing.. Clicks, so i drive out there from apartment complex on Morse & Karl during rush hour.. put back up pump on, same dam thing.. I'm thinking the wiring for the solenoids. I did notice while letting bulk spreader empty back into salt barn that i have extra set wires on a stake bed truck parked next to the barn.. Truck being scraped for parts.

Truck 11 Ford with 600 horsepower Powerjoke- Have to hit buttons on the controller several times to get it to go up and side to side. Haven't switched pumps to check yet. Controller is the $300 expensive one replaced 4 seasons ago.. Have a new 9'2 Boss V in the works for it, front timbers, added suspension for the rear, pullin skid loader and camper.. Don't salt with this one.. Find out Mondaypayup

So then plan is to sell both meyer set ups with back up pumps and turn them into a Western Ultra Mount.. 2 Boss, 2 Western.. Can't go wrong with that


----------



## fortydegnorth

We had a couple Meyer plows for years. They are good generally for the money. We now have Boss and Western. I would never buy another Meyer unless they are drastically different. I have been running the same Western MVP ultra since 2006 and we haven't had one problem yet. I need to replace a couple loose carriage bolts but that doesn't effect performance. The Boss has been good too and if it had a trip edge I'd love it also. It just doesn't perform as well with the ice or hard pack snow. It wants to fold over unlike the Western that just rips it up. Both are 9.2' and 9.5' V plows.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Flawless440;1577650 said:


> Truck 12.. GMC with Duramax- just bought a new controllor for it, old one went to shi_ tested fine for days, drove truck around playing with it making sure then snow hit. Get a call from my younger brother doing a warehouse behind new Marnards E.Broad plow went down, wouldn't go up side nothing.. Clicks, so i drive out there from apartment complex on Morse & Karl during rush hour.. put back up pump on, same dam thing.. I'm thinking the wiring for the solenoids. I did notice while letting bulk spreader empty back into salt barn that i have extra set wires on a stake bed truck parked next to the barn.. Truck being scraped for parts.
> 
> Truck 11 Ford with 600 horsepower Powerjoke- Have to hit buttons on the controller several times to get it to go up and side to side. Haven't switched pumps to check yet. Controller is the $300 expensive one replaced 4 seasons ago.. Have a new 9'2 Boss V in the works for it, front timbers, added suspension for the rear, pullin skid loader and camper.. Don't salt with this one.. Find out Mondaypayup
> 
> So then plan is to sell both meyer set ups with back up pumps and turn them into a Western Ultra Mount.. 2 Boss, 2 Western.. Can't go wrong with that


Can I ask you why you would not just stick with the same plow manufacturer for the ability switch plows between all of your trucks? I sold off 3 Meyer plows and 2 extra pumps and switched all to fisher. Best thing I ever did. The trip edge can't be beat. I do a lot that is not have its last layer of black top. So there Are raised drains and man holes the plow does not beat up the truck. I would say to piece the plows out for better resale .


----------



## BruceK

Accuweather has highs above freezing for all but 4 days in February. I wonder if I'll get to use up this salt? This winter is not shaping up to give us a full recovery from last year's snow drought. I have appreciated the three snows, I had been averaging 5 a season. It will be tough getting there if this forecast pans out.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1577650 said:


> Truck 12.. GMC with Duramax- just bought a new controllor for it, old one went to shi_ tested fine for days, drove truck around playing with it making sure then snow hit. Get a call from my younger brother doing a warehouse behind new Marnards E.Broad plow went down, wouldn't go up side nothing.. Clicks, so i drive out there from apartment complex on Morse & Karl during rush hour.. put back up pump on, same dam thing.. I'm thinking the wiring for the solenoids. I did notice while letting bulk spreader empty back into salt barn that i have extra set wires on a stake bed truck parked next to the barn.. Truck being scraped for parts.
> 
> Truck 11 Ford with 600 horsepower Powerjoke- Have to hit buttons on the controller several times to get it to go up and side to side. Haven't switched pumps to check yet. Controller is the $300 expensive one replaced 4 seasons ago.. Have a new 9'2 Boss V in the works for it, front timbers, added suspension for the rear, pullin skid loader and camper.. Don't salt with this one.. Find out Mondaypayup
> 
> So then plan is to sell both meyer set ups with back up pumps and turn them into a Western Ultra Mount.. 2 Boss, 2 Western.. Can't go wrong with that


Dang, sorry to hear that. What about the Solenoid on the truck itself where it is all hooked up too? Not thinking straight, but it might be called something different. That is where the clicking could be coming from????


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1577859 said:


> Accuweather has highs above freezing for all but 4 days in February. I wonder if I'll get to use up this salt? This winter is not shaping up to give us a full recovery from last year's snow drought. I have appreciated the three snows, I had been averaging 5 a season. It will be tough getting there if this forecast pans out.


Don't believe it. Here is something I got from anther weather forum.

Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Burkartsplow;1577777 said:


> Can I ask you why you would not just stick with the same plow manufacturer for the ability switch plows between all of your trucks? I sold off 3 Meyer plows and 2 extra pumps and switched all to fisher. Best thing I ever did. The trip edge can't be beat. I do a lot that is not have its last layer of black top. So there Are raised drains and man holes the plow does not beat up the truck. I would say to piece the plows out for better resale .


Good info.... I would like to have Boss V's on everything.. but i just bought this Brickmen truck this season with the Western and we love it.. It seems i can find a decent used Western ultra mount pretty easy.. Also The two trucks that have the Boss V's run our Apartment Complexes which seem to be the best plows for those jobs. Straight plows are all open lots.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1577909 said:


> Dang, sorry to hear that. What about the Solenoid on the truck itself where it is all hooked up too? Not thinking straight, but it might be called something different. That is where the clicking could be coming from????


If its clicking it's working, think i'm going to change it anyway.. Can't remember but i think I changed it last season preparing for no snow.


----------



## Flawless440

fortydegnorth;1577686 said:


> We had a couple Meyer plows for years. They are good generally for the money. We now have Boss and Western. I would never buy another Meyer unless they are drastically different. I have been running the same Western MVP ultra since 2006 and we haven't had one problem yet. I need to replace a couple loose carriage bolts but that doesn't effect performance. The Boss has been good too and if it had a trip edge I'd love it also. It just doesn't perform as well with the ice or hard pack snow. It wants to fold over unlike the Western that just rips it up. Both are 9.2' and 9.5' V plows.


Great Intel, Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1577910 said:


> Don't believe it. Here is something I got from anther weather forum.
> 
> Thumbs Up


That looks Awesome


----------



## wnwniner

Young Pup;1577910 said:


> Don't believe it. Here is something I got from anther weather forum.
> 
> Thumbs Up


Similar storm showing up on an accuweather forecasters twitter feed; same time frame, different location but similar snow amounts. Maybe someone will get this storm late this week/next weekend, lets hope its us!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/294848244545093633


----------



## jk4718

I'm curious now what everyone calls an average winter. I have always planned on averaging:
6- 2" Plowing Events (A deep 6" plus storm would equal 2 events)
15- Salting Events (Counts single runs and after plowing runs)


----------



## jk4718

wnwniner;1578043 said:


> Similar storm showing up on an accuweather forecasters twitter feed; same time frame, different location but similar snow amounts. Maybe someone will get this storm late this week/next weekend, lets hope its us!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/294848244545093633


That run that you posted is 2 days old, it looks like it's changed dramatically.


----------



## AMS77

Anybody out there in Columbus go to the power show.


----------



## wnwniner

jk4718;1578088 said:


> That run that you posted is 2 days old, it looks like it's changed dramatically.


Yup, but the current runs are still showing some snow like the image you posted. My point was just that based on the models, it looks like there is some snow coming somewhere next weekend.


----------



## jk4718

It was looking like multiple inches for us (next weekend) a few days ago, but now it looks like it went north. I think I may lay off the models for this week and if something happens then I'll let myself get pleasantly surprised. The little warm coaster roller coaster is going to drum something up sooner or later.


----------



## jd$jess

AMS77;1578129 said:


> Anybody out there in Columbus go to the power show.


we went and noticed bobcat was not there


----------



## AMS77

jd$jess;1578215 said:


> we went and noticed bobcat was not there


We haven't got to go for a couple of years. Wanted to head out yesterday but we had truck go down so had to work on it and get it going.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1577919 said:


> If its clicking it's working, think i'm going to change it anyway.. Can't remember but i think I changed it last season preparing for no snow.


That's true. I am not thinking straight. I have the cold/flu bug and it is killing me.  I see a freezing rain advisory is out for Deleware north. I would not be surprised to see us get involved in it. Could be interesting for a few hours before the temp rises.

Looks like we will warm up, but the bottom drops out again by the end of the week. So winter is not done yet. Don't let mother nature fool you.


----------



## NickT

jk4718;1578080 said:


> I'm curious now what everyone calls an average winter. I have always planned on averaging:
> 6- 2" Plowing Events (A deep 6" plus storm would equal 2 events)
> 15- Salting Events (Counts single runs and after plowing runs)


 3 years ago 12 - 2" plowing events 2-6" events, not saying I plan for that just giving a perspective


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

does any one have an old meyer 7.5 or bigger mold bord and quadrent that is taking up space was doing a good will scrape for some truck drivers at the old hpm and the rust got the better of my bord got two great big holes at the top of my blade


----------



## SServices

ohiosnow chevy;1578526 said:


> does any one have an old meyer 7.5 or bigger mold bord and quadrent that is taking up space was doing a good will scrape for some truck drivers at the old hpm and the rust got the better of my bord got two great big holes at the top of my blade


I have a 7 1/2 that I haven't used in a few years. It's in pretty good shape. PM me your email and I can send you some pictures


----------



## jd$jess

ohiosnow chevy;1578526 said:


> does any one have an old meyer 7.5 or bigger mold bord and quadrent that is taking up space was doing a good will scrape for some truck drivers at the old hpm and the rust got the better of my bord got two great big holes at the top of my blade


i have 7.5 with a new set of wings new springs new hoses


----------



## Hannalie

Salt is loaded up. We got a quick quarter to a half inch of sleet, snow, and freezing rain here and now it is just snowing. Should be able to get something out of this. Things look good after this quick warmup. 40's tomorrow at best, 50's on Tuesday, and falling temps on Wednesday. NWS has a chance of snow every day and night from Wednesday through Sunday. If one of those days produce I will be content for the end of January into the first few days of February. The nice thing about these end of the month plows is that I do not have to wait long to get paid by the customers that I bill monthly. Don't have to sit on the fuel and salt costs for too long. Anyways good luck to you guys getting in on the action tonight!


----------



## Young Pup

Temp is sitting at 30 imby. I hate to pull the trigger on the 24/7 accounts. But I might bite the bullet after the news and do a quick check on them. Sidewalks are icy here. Streets are just wet, with some ice on the berm.


----------



## racer47

i just picked up 7.5 meyer poly 3 spring today like new cutting edge.. nice solid blade.. pump was rebuilt 2 years ago got hoop mount and truck mount also i bought it for the e60 pump and the like new night saber light..truck the guy had it for burnt up..truck mount was cutt off ..blade pump hoop mount was in barn. im selling blade hoop mount and truck mount. keeping the rest.. take 400 for blade 7.5 poly with snow deflecter and new markers its in chillicothe ohio 45601 740 649 8015


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1578439 said:


> That's true. I am not thinking straight. I have the cold/flu bug and it is killing me.  I see a freezing rain advisory is out for Deleware north. I would not be surprised to see us get involved in it. Could be interesting for a few hours before the temp rises.
> 
> Looks like we will warm up, but the bottom drops out again by the end of the week. So winter is not done yet. Don't let mother nature fool you.


So let's just issue this at 12:30 am in the morning. When I thought we would be in one earlier. Morons.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
1232 AM EST MON JAN 28 2013

OHZ052>055-063>065-073-074-280900-
/O.EXB.KILN.ZR.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-130128T0900Z/
CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
ROSS-HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN
1232 AM EST MON JAN 28 2013

...FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST EARLY THIS
MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A FREEZING
RAIN ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST EARLY THIS
MORNING.

* HAZARD TYPES...FREEZING RAIN.

* ACCUMULATIONS...ICE ACCUMULATION OF A FEW HUNDREDTHS OF AN INCH
ARE EXPECTED.

* TIMING...FREEZING RAIN WILL FALL EARLY THIS MORNING...ENDING
BEFORE SUNRISE.

* IMPACTS...LIGHT AMOUNTS OF ICING WILL CAUSE SOME ROADS AND
SIDEWALKS TO BECOME SLIPPERY. USE CAUTION WHEN OUTDOORS AS AREAS
THAT LOOK WET MAY BE ICY. IF YOU MUST DRIVE...BE CAUTIOUS AS YOU
MAY ENCOUNTER ICE ON ROADS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF FREEZING RAIN WILL
CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS. SLOW
DOWN AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF FREEZING RAIN OR
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS. SLOW DOWN AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

&&

$$


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1578873 said:


> Temp is sitting at 30 imby. I hate to pull the trigger on the 24/7 accounts. But I might bite the bullet after the news and do a quick check on them. Sidewalks are icy here. Streets are just wet, with some ice on the berm.


Getting icy here in Dublin


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1578912 said:


> Getting icy here in Dublin


Grandview is out salting right now. I checked a couple of the places. They are not bad, but I am going back out about 3am to hit them. I think the temp is going to have a hard time rising up.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1578913 said:


> Grandview is out salting right now. I checked a couple of the places. They are not bad, but I am going back out about 3am to hit them. I think the temp is going to have a hard time rising up.


I'm going to go check too (hopefully). My fiancé is babysitting her cousins tonight, I've got an 18 month old upstairs 

It looked like just rain earlier  may have to call and pay a sidewalk guy (my brother in law) to come over watch him!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1578916 said:


> I'm going to go check too (hopefully). My fiancé is babysitting her cousins tonight, I've got an 18 month old upstairs
> 
> It looked like just rain earlier  may have to call and pay a sidewalk guy (my brother in law) to come over watch him!


Oh boy. That sucks.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1578917 said:


> Oh boy. That sucks.


Got it covered Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

ohiosnow chevy;1578526 said:


> does any one have an old meyer 7.5 or bigger mold bord and quadrent that is taking up space was doing a good will scrape for some truck drivers at the old hpm and the rust got the better of my bord got two great big holes at the top of my blade


I have a Ok mold board, small hole starting, A-frame is good, sector is trashed, needs a cutting edge, no rams.. $400


----------



## Flawless440

I didnt even get up to check

Temp is 37 right now


----------



## Flawless440

NickT;1578454 said:


> 3 years ago 12 - 2" plowing events 2-6" events, not saying I plan for that just giving a perspective


Thats why I don't go near seasonal contracts... All per push and per drop on salt.... You can get rich quick


----------



## Burkartsplow

Was going to get up at 3 and salt but last night it sleeted and then snowed about an inch and then some more sleet on top of that. Well took an hour nap on the couch as the wife sat in front of the fire and headed out at 1 am and plowed all my commercials and sets them which I will take. It started raining while plowing and made it very heavy. I felt like one of he guys in jersey pushing cement around he lots. Finally started to warm up and I gets to go home and go to bed.


----------



## born2farm

We got some sleet, but everything was wet this morning. Did have to salt a few places with left over hard pack.


----------



## davisons4season

It was an ice rink in holmes county. Salted most everything. The gravel areas were the worst........


----------



## allseasons87

Getting new tires on one of the trucks today. Gotta love the cost of vehicle maintenance


----------



## THORNTON

Looking for advice , need to bulk order salt next year , my lot is gravel , I do not have a building for it yet , can you store the salt on top of the gravel and just keep it tarped , or do you need to put sand down??? Info on how you guys store your salt would be apreciated , also do you mix with sand , what other stuff do you put in with the salt? Thanks.


----------



## Flawless440

THORNTON;1579189 said:


> Looking for advice , need to bulk order salt next year , my lot is gravel , I do not have a building for it yet , can you store the salt on top of the gravel and just keep it tarped , or do you need to put sand down??? Info on how you guys store your salt would be appreciated , also do you mix with sand , what other stuff do you put in with the salt? Thanks.


At first i tried pile on a tarp then tarp over it. Snow on the trap was heavy, trap underneath got all screwed up. Has to be on concrete or pavers.

Check out my link:: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132164&highlight=check+salt+barn

Barn still holding strong, every one told me it wouldn't...


----------



## fortydegnorth

We don't mix our salt with anything. I wouldn't want gravel under it. We'd be rock chuckers instead of salt spreaders. We have asphalt under ours and it works great. We used the big concrete blocks and it has held up great. This first roof got blown off several years back with a windstorm. The new one is the same, except green, and it's holding up really well. He now have this bin divided about 60/40 so we can store bobcat buckets and other crap on one side and salt on the other. We use this for mulch in the summer season.


----------



## Flawless440

Man thats sweet..... How much do the mafia (concrete) blocks go for? What is the top part? How much and were do you get it from? We are buying a new property for the shop so i will be re-doing ours


----------



## fortydegnorth

We've had this setup for 8-10 years now so I don't remember all the sources. The blocks range in price depending on the concrete company you buy from. These are the 4' blocks, not the 6', and I think they were around $50 a block. When we first bought them we got a bunch and they were around $40. The top is Shelter King, or something like that. I can't remember exactly but there are a ton of options with the roof portion. It was around $1500, then the asphalt and gravel base. It adds up to a lot, but well worth the investment if you are going to stick with it. It's a very handy shelter to have.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hey JP,

You having any trouble logging onto W3?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Any news for the storms this week?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1579638 said:


> Hey JP,
> 
> You having any trouble logging onto W3?


Sure am. I was logged on to try to watch the rush and then it gave me the finger and blocked me out. lol


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1579657 said:


> Any news for the storms this week?


Maybe a little light snow on Wednesday night and then possible plowable snow on Saturday. The new models are coming out now. The nam shows the snow on Friday instead of Saturday.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1579701 said:


> Sure am. I was logged on to try to watch the rush and then it gave me the finger and blocked me out. lol


Yeah! Nothin but the cold shoulder over here too.... I was looking forward to tonight's rush!!


----------



## Bossman 92

So what are you guys thinking? Maybe a salt run tomorrow night with the backside snows?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1579910 said:


> So what are you guys thinking? Maybe a salt run tomorrow night with the backside snows?


Depending on how fast temps drop we could see a little wet/snow rain mix maybe up to an inch from what I've been seeing. As JP said, Sat. is one to keep an eye on. Figures I want to go to the big auction in town and watch guys over bid and fall all over themselves. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1579969 said:


> Depending on how fast temps drop we could see a little wet/snow rain mix maybe up to an inch from what I've been seeing. As JP said, Sat. is one to keep an eye on. Figures I want to go to the big auction in town and watch guys over bid and fall all over themselves. :laughing:


That's what I figured. If I were to guess it will probably dry off before anything freezes. I almost forgot about that auction.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lots of rain tonight and tomorrow, they say snow Wednesday night and into Thursday up here in Cleveland. Have to go and clean the trucks up today and look at a mid season site pickup since the current company can't service properly. On another note I started using snow slicer treated bulk this last storm. It spreads great and I use less then Clearlane per acre and just a couple of dollars more per ton.


----------



## Flawless440

Hey Bossman92, i'm lookin to buy a new 9'2 V Boss... but i'm now thinking of buying a Western MVP V.. 
Any Insight???


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1580094 said:


> Hey Bossman92, i'm lookin to buy a new 9'2 V Boss... but i'm now thinking of buying a Western MVP V..
> Any Insight???


A friend and I were comparing my 9' Boss V to his Western V with wings. He loves his, but I felt that it stuck a lot farther out from his truck than mine. I don't know how responsive his was, but I know that mine is a lot slower than the Boss 8's and a lot heavier. My load range E's and 5300lb front end are feeling the extra weight vs the 8'2".


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1580094 said:


> Hey Bossman92, i'm lookin to buy a new 9'2 V Boss... but i'm now thinking of buying a Western MVP V..
> Any Insight???


I can't say anything reguarding the MVP V cause I have never run one. I do love my boss plows. I have an older 9'2" (11 years old) that aside from a new motor has never given me any trouble. We have 4 boss plows and the only thing we have done to any of them is replace the motor and hoses. In 12 years I think we have replaced 3 motors and 2 hoses. We put wings (the cheap pro wings) on one of the 8'2" plows and you talk about moving some snow 

In my opinion you can't go wrong with the boss.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bossman 92

Oh yea.......Either one has to be better than the Meyers! :laughing:


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1579969 said:


> Depending on how fast temps drop we could see a little wet/snow rain mix maybe up to an inch from what I've been seeing. As JP said, Sat. is one to keep an eye on. Figures I want to go to the big auction in town and watch guys over bid and fall all over themselves. :laughing:


I was around Belden a little bit ago, and I seen there's still two loaders, with push boxes seperated and Canterbury stickers on plain as day on the loaders. One of the loaders has a flat tire, so I don't think it moved during this last storm. :laughing:

This rain is turning my gravel lot into a damn swamp. :realmad:


----------



## SServices

underESTIMATED;1580146 said:


> I was around Belden a little bit ago, and I seen there's still two loaders, with push boxes seperated and Canterbury stickers on plain as day on the loaders. One of the loaders has a flat tire, so I don't think it moved during this last storm. :laughing:
> 
> This rain is turning my gravel lot into a damn swamp. :realmad:


Is it the one in Jackson Twp across from Sonic?


----------



## underESTIMATED

SServices;1580157 said:


> Is it the one in Jackson Twp across from Sonic?


Bingo! :salute:

I wasn't over that way at all last week to know for sure, but you would think atleast the signage would have been covered up by Enviroscape. /shruggs


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Flawless440;1580094 said:


> Hey Bossman92, i'm lookin to buy a new 9'2 V Boss... but i'm now thinking of buying a Western MVP V..
> Any Insight???


I don't think you can go wrong with either one. I've had a boss 8.2 and now have a 9.2 and I absolutely love it. Haven't ran a newer western but I'm sure they are nice too. What's the price difference?

calling for 1-2 here tomorrow night, anyone have any input or models?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

underESTIMATED;1580146 said:


> I was around Belden a little bit ago, and I seen there's still two loaders, with push boxes seperated and Canterbury stickers on plain as day on the loaders. One of the loaders has a flat tire, so I don't think it moved during this last storm. :laughing:
> 
> This rain is turning my gravel lot into a damn swamp. :realmad:


I second that. My gravel is like quicksand.


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1580940 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either one. I've had a boss 8.2 and now have a 9.2 and I absolutely love it. Haven't ran a newer western but I'm sure they are nice too. What's the price difference?
> 
> calling for 1-2 here tomorrow night, anyone have any input or models?


1 to 2 looks like a good call right now. Need to keep an eye on tonight, as it could be a salt run too. Models are showing light snow overnight. If you look at radar that is what the models are probably showing.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Young Pup;1581054 said:


> 1 to 2 looks like a good call right now. Need to keep an eye on tonight, as it could be a salt run too. Models are showing light snow overnight. If you look at radar that is what the models are probably showing.


Thank you sir, appreciate all the info you post!


----------



## Young Pup

No problem.


----------



## Bossman 92

JP. That 1-2 looks to be just south of 70...correct?


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1581028 said:


> I second that. My gravel is like quicksand.


That's a better way to describe it.

My delivery van got stuck in it last night turning around, I almost had to hook the truck up just to get it unstuck. But it worked itself out.

Stupid gravel.

When I become a millionaire, I will have a heated concrete driveway and turn around.

But maybe I'll continue dreaming.


----------



## muffy189

What's the weekend models looking like?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1581238 said:


> What's the weekend models looking like?


Still need to keep an eye on the Saturday event. Anywhere from 1 to 3 to 2 to 4 should do it. Just have to have the models come into some type of agreement.


----------



## BruceK

I don't think tonight's changeover to snow will amount to much of anything. The pavement has had a good warmup and it will take a lot of wind to cool it down enough to allow accumulation. NWS suggests 1/2" for Dayton but I expect that will be only in the grass.

Thursday night looks about the same except the ground should have cooled by then so we might be salting our picky customers.

I'm still skeptical on the amounts for Saturday. NWS says 1-2". We'll have to wait and see if it can materialize.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1581290 said:


> Still need to keep an eye on the Saturday event. Anywhere from 1 to 3 to 2 to 4 should do it. Just have to have the models come into some type of agreement.


I haven't heard a peep about Saturday adding up to much, but it's on there. This run is a lot different than the ones before it, so we'll see how it turns out in the next few runs.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1581326 said:


> I don't think tonight's changeover to snow will amount to much of anything. The pavement has had a good warmup and it will take a lot of wind to cool it down enough to allow accumulation. NWS suggests 1/2" for Dayton but I expect that will be only in the grass.
> 
> Thursday night looks about the same except the ground should have cooled by then so we might be salting our picky customers.
> 
> I'm still skeptical on the amounts for Saturday. NWS says 1-2". We'll have to wait and see if it can materialize.


I agree. Pavement temps are in the mid 50's right now so its gonna take some cooling to make anything stick


----------



## kc2006

underESTIMATED;1580168 said:


> Bingo! :salute:
> 
> I wasn't over that way at all last week to know for sure, but you would think atleast the signage would have been covered up by Enviroscape. /shruggs


Enviroscabs, you misspelled it...


----------



## pabaker66

What are you guys looking at to see all the weather information you are talking about? What are we suppost to get up around here?
thanks


----------



## Young Pup

pabaker66;1581532 said:


> What are you guys looking at to see all the weather information you are talking about? What are we suppost to get up around here?
> thanks


----------



## pabaker66

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

pabaker66;1581609 said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


No problem. :laughing: Couldn't resist.

I look at the weather models here. The nam and gfs.

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## Flawless440

Ground temps are around 45 degrees, nothing going on tonight..


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1581631 said:


> Ground temps are around 45 degrees, nothing going on tonight..


This sensor shows a ground temp of 36.5 I think the ground is colder than most think.

SITE:

97-SR315 @ I270

LAST UPDATE:

1/30/2013 8:41:37 PM

AIR TEMP:

41.5 ° F

REL HUMIDITY:

88 %

DEWPOINT TEMP:

38.5 ° F

AVG WIND SPEED:

10.6 mph

MAX WIND SPEED:

10.6 mph

WIND DIRECTION:

NW

PRECIPITATION:

Rain

PRECIP RATE:

0.0 iph

VISIBILITY:

1.2 miles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SURFACE SENSOR:

I270W to SR315 Ramp Passing Lane

LAST UPDATED:

1/30/2013 8:41:37 PM

SURFACE STATUS:

Wet

SURFACE TEMP:

36.5 ° F

AVG SPEED:

26.7 mph

PERIOD COUNT:

4


----------



## Bossman 92

So what are your thoughts JP?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Surface temperature around here on buckeye traffic says 51.7 at 847 pm...can't imagine a salting out of this. Maybe tomorrow and Saturday and or /Monday are interesting.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1581658 said:


> So what are your thoughts JP?


Not 100 % sure. lol Here is the same site as I posted earlier. Some models showed snow showers through the night, so I am going to keep a close eye on this. If we don't have to salt I am fine with that. But I rather keep an eye on this, then go to bed and not check on things.

SITE:

97-SR315 @ I270

LAST UPDATE:

1/30/2013 9:11:54 PM

AIR TEMP:

39.4 ° F

REL HUMIDITY:

86 %

DEWPOINT TEMP:

35.6 ° F

AVG WIND SPEED:

13.0 mph

MAX WIND SPEED:

13.0 mph

WIND DIRECTION:

NW

PRECIPITATION:

Rain

PRECIP RATE:

0.0 iph

VISIBILITY:

1.2 miles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SURFACE SENSOR:

I270W to SR315 Ramp Passing Lane

LAST UPDATED:

1/30/2013 9:11:54 PM

SURFACE STATUS:

Ice Watch

SURFACE TEMP:

28.4 ° F

AVG SPEED:

26.7 mph

PERIOD COUNT:

4


----------



## Hannalie

I think a salt is in line for tonight. Ground temps have to be cold. The surface might be a little warm but we just went through some serious cold. That warm layer is thin and will not take too long to refreeze. Let's hope the clipper train gets set up I wouldn't mind 2-4" of fluff every few days.


----------



## Young Pup

I lied. I think I am going to bed for awhile. Been sick the past few days and feel like crap right now. I will get up in a few hours to check things out. Temp is 37 imby so probably by midnight we should be about freezing. Will check on the road temps and radar again. :waving:


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing here in Grove City area. My guys are saying some snow in Westerville, too bad the line is moving quickly so it should pass in 15-20mins. I hope this Saturday storm pans out :redbounce


----------



## Bossman 92

Whats it doing around the state this morning? Snowing here but only sticking to cars and grass.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing here too lightly. Nothing yet on the street.


----------



## muffy189

Nothing in Salem yet


----------



## born2farm

We had light snow here in Morrow County. Heading out to check lots as we speak.


----------



## justgeorge

Rich Appuzo posted this map on Facebook this morning for Sat into Sun:


----------



## pabaker66

Snowing up here but nothing on pavement yet.


----------



## Flawless440

Seen New Albany out spot salting, still have a water main brake at a complex might have to go and salt


----------



## Hannalie

Little fluff on everything here, roads included. It is crazy windy out there. 6z GFS looks great for clippers and a few storm chances in the long range if temps can get to the right spot. Looks like 3 or 4 clipper type events over the next week.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, let's see if this pans out


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;1582027 said:


> Well, let's see if this pans out


what day???


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1582041 said:


> what day???


that is total snowfall through Tuesday. New models are coming out now. One shows it snowing from about 7am Saturday to 7pm Sunday. but the amounts will be light. No big snowfall. 2 to 4 is not out of the question. Maybe an isolated 5 inches.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1582044 said:


> that is total snowfall through Tuesday. New models are coming out now. One shows it snowing from about 7am Saturday to 7pm Sunday. but the amounts will be light. No big snowfall. 2 to 4 is not out of the question. Maybe an isolated 5 inches.


The last storm there were talks of 2-4 and we ended up with 5-6 in new Albany and some areas o gahanna. I hope it's the same this Saturday. I like these one storm a week things


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1581913 said:


> Seen New Albany out spot salting, still have a water main brake at a complex might have to go and salt


You're in the New Albany area from time to time.... Is it just me or do their roads suck? 
From maintenance all the way down to initial design. There's a stretch from old 161 to the cemetery that feels like the expansion joints are canyons, and the intersection at New Albany Rd by EMH&T is simply awful. Not to mention the designer/developer for the Giant Eagle area...... They finally put a roundabout at NA Rd. & Fodor...... Took them long enough.
Taxes have got to be comparable to Dublin.... Why is it not taken care of like Dublin??


----------



## Bossman 92

So whats the story for tonight? A couple days ago I heard there was a clipper coming thru tonight but now all I can find are 30% chance of snow showers with less than 1/2".

Does that sound correct for tonight?

There is more useful info here that all the local/national weather clowns put together.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Bossman 92;1582169 said:


> So whats the story for tonight? A couple days ago I heard there was a clipper coming thru tonight but now all I can find are 30% chance of snow showers with less than 1/2".
> 
> Does that sound correct for tonight?
> 
> There is more useful info here that all the local/national weather clowns put together.


Tonight's activity I think will be south of the river.... Although we do have widespread snow showers across the region. This weekend looks to be the most promising.


----------



## Bossman 92

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1582175 said:


> Tonight's activity I think will be south of the river.... Although we do have widespread snow showers across the region. This weekend looks to be the most promising.


Thanks. A couple days ago it seemed the models were pulling it south so I kinda figured something like that happened. The widespread snow showers are just fine with me as long as I get to salt. I hope you're right about the weekend. About half of our accounts are closed so that makes for a relaxed push. While I got ya, what are your thoughts on the next couple weeks? I've read several things saying it should be good for us.


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1582154 said:


> You're in the New Albany area from time to time.... Is it just me or do their roads suck?
> From maintenance all the way down to initial design. There's a stretch from old 161 to the cemetery that feels like the expansion joints are canyons, and the intersection at New Albany Rd by EMH&T is simply awful. Not to mention the designer/developer for the Giant Eagle area...... They finally put a roundabout at NA Rd. & Fodor...... Took them long enough.
> Taxes have got to be comparable to Dublin.... Why is it not taken care of like Dublin??


Im in Blacklick, kids bus stop in New Albany, then always at New Albany County Club... Reynoldsburg New Albany Road has needed new lines painted for 5 years now.. Happy to see the round abouts going in. they made a difference


----------



## Flawless440

Brickmen buddy is being told 3-6, from those brown trucks


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Flawless, what did you decide for your new plow?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1582205 said:


> Im in Blacklick, kids bus stop in New Albany, then always at New Albany County Club... Reynoldsburg New Albany Road has needed new lines painted for 5 years now.. Happy to see the round abouts going in. they made a difference


Amen to that!!! The one at Morse & Reynoldsburg New Albany Road made a huge difference!! I'm glad to see they at least eliminated left hand turns at peek hours there at Clark State. That was getting stupid.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Bossman 92;1582196 said:


> Thanks. A couple days ago it seemed the models were pulling it south so I kinda figured something like that happened. The widespread snow showers are just fine with me as long as I get to salt. I hope you're right about the weekend. About half of our accounts are closed so that makes for a relaxed push. While I got ya, what are your thoughts on the next couple weeks? I've read several things saying it should be good for us.


All of my sources are saying basically the same thing..... Lots of opportunity for snow through February. Makes sense to me, February has historically always been a stormier/snowier month vs January. 
Snow is always in my prayers. Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1582206 said:


> Brickmen buddy is being told 3-6, from those brown trucks


I hope this is true for Saturday but I don't think it will be that high.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1582212 said:


> Hey Flawless, what did you decide for your new plow?


Think im going Boss, because i already have one. That way the trucks are interchangeable.
Working with finance guys.. Not feeling the rates, wondering if I should drop cash.. Invoice is $8300 with up grades, wings, timbers, road master suspension support.. Or should i wait till this summer.. Wife nagging.. Did buy a new controller, for truck 11, switched out wiring harness on truck 12.. All good now till the snow hits


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1582220 said:


> Amen to that!!! The one at Morse & Reynoldsburg New Albany Road made a huge difference!! I'm glad to see they at least eliminated left hand turns at peek hours there at Clark State. That was getting stupid.


Im on Clark State, now i have to turn around in Hanna Farms, or Flanagains, or down morse to Babbit... Its better but still pain in my as_


----------



## Flawless440

So are we salting tonight? Is this going to keep up? Im tellin my guys 8pm??? what do we do?? Oh no:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoDaddy

so this morning during 40 mph gusts i see a "company" backpack blowing off maybe a 1/8 of blowing dust from a certain large apt complex in north canton area. i've heard of using blowers before but in ridiculous winds for walks that just need melt if any? it's guys like this that underbid and over service that kill us. moron.


----------



## Young Pup

Getting slick around Sawmill and 161l roads areas.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

There's a nice band of heavy spotty snow showers rolling east down I-70! At this rate we'll grab an easy half inch, maybe an inch.


----------



## kc2006

SnoDaddy;1582281 said:


> so this morning during 40 mph gusts i see a "company" backpack blowing off maybe a 1/8 of blowing dust from a certain large apt complex in north canton area. i've heard of using blowers before but in ridiculous winds for walks that just need melt if any? it's guys like this that underbid and over service that kill us. moron.


Would that happen to be the king of canton? Todd?


----------



## pabaker66

Heading out to salt now! It is snowing hard up here now.


----------



## SnoDaddy

kc2006;1582319 said:


> Would that happen to be the king of canton? Todd?


Not sure who you mean? It was some guys with vans i didn't catch that name. white van looked like a chevy maybe. i dont know who they are or he is. looked like a jackass.


----------



## SnoDaddy

so is it supposed to snow on sunday now too? i seen jeff tancheck on the news going ape**** about weekend snow.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1582367 said:


> so is it supposed to snow on sunday now too? i seen jeff tancheck on the news going ape**** about weekend snow.


Sunday & into Monday......


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1582267 said:


> Think im going Boss, because i already have one. That way the trucks are interchangeable.
> Working with finance guys.. Not feeling the rates, wondering if I should drop cash.. Invoice is $8300 with up grades, wings, timbers, road master suspension support.. Or should i wait till this summer.. Wife nagging.. Did buy a new controller, for truck 11, switched out wiring harness on truck 12.. All good now till the snow hits


Good choice! Its nice being able to switch plows between trucks for sure. If you can wait till summer do it. They always offer a pre season deal that will save you a few bucks. Never know maybe find a used one for a steal too.


----------



## greyst1

kc2006;1582319 said:


> Would that happen to be the king of canton? Todd?


No, not environscabs. I know who but I won't say their name because they are on this site. I live in that complex and yes they use Stihl backpacks when we get a dusting. I'm getting started when they service my property. We had some drifts at the apt today but other than that just a dusting for the most part.


----------



## jk4718

What on Earth is the GFS coming up with? I'm not sure, but I like it.


----------



## jk4718

Btw- 18z is almost exactly the same minus the blue band through cbus (didnt want to fill the page with pics)


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1582367 said:


> so is it supposed to snow on sunday now too? i seen jeff tancheck on the news going ape**** about weekend snow.


From what I saw earlier on the models. Saturday and Sunday looks to be snowoing from 7am saturday to 7pm sunday. Then we need to keep an eye on the Monday as a storm looks to be a brewing for then too.

Just salted the 24/7 places. Going to eat and then see what the radar looks like. Got to love this.


----------



## chevyman51

Here is what it looks like outside my place in butler county.


----------



## chevyman51

jk4718;1582478 said:


> What on Earth is the GFS coming up with? I'm not sure, but I like it.


What day is that run for sat?


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1582535 said:


> What day is that run for sat?


It is total snowfall for 120 hours from noon today. So total snow for 5 days from now


----------



## chevyman51

Ok thanks I am slowly learning how to read those


----------



## Young Pup

No problem.


----------



## SServices

SnoDaddy;1582367 said:


> so is it supposed to snow on sunday now too? i seen jeff tancheck on the news going ape**** about weekend snow.


Did he have the shirt un buttoned and his sleeves rolled up?


----------



## Young Pup

Just got in from salting. Heading back out about 4;30 am. Took a peek at the models. well, for those of you who love snow, the next few days you are in luck. I mean pretty much everyone. payup:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1582754 said:


> Just got in from salting. Heading back out about 4;30 am. Took a peek at the models. well, for those of you who love snow, the next few days you are in luck. I mean pretty much everyone. payup:redbounce:bluebounc


I heard 4 1-2" clippers. I need at least 2" to push.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1582768 said:


> I heard 4 1-2" clippers. I need at least 2" to push.


I'm in the same boat..... I think Saturday will be our day.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1582768 said:


> I heard 4 1-2" clippers. I need at least 2" to push.





Mid-Ohio Scaper;1582803 said:


> I'm in the same boat..... I think Saturday will be our day.


Saturday and sunday should be 2 to 4 inches.

Monday, that needs to be watched. Right now, I would say 2 to4 maybe 3 to 5????????????


----------



## allseasons87

Man is it cold out there. Mixing in some peladow on a couple of our lots.


----------



## SServices

allseasons87;1582828 said:
 

> Man is it cold out there. Mixing in some peladow on a couple of our lots.


Lol I've been sitting in the truck for the past 10 minutes looking at these sidewalks, not wanting to get out of my nice warm truck. The wind is nasty still.


----------



## allseasons87

SServices;1582829 said:


> Lol I've been sitting in the truck for the past 10 minutes looking at these sidewalks, not wanting to get out of my nice warm truck. The wind is nasty still.


lol yeah man im right there with you. We just pulled up to a site with 10,000 sq ft of walks. Is it time to mow yet?


----------



## SServices

Lol heard that


----------



## Hannalie

Looks to be a great start to February. This is great not waiting until the end of the month to see if we are going to get some snow. Clipper Saturday, clipper Sunday, clipper Monday, clipper Tuesday! Even a storm chance close to ten days out.


----------



## NickT

February usually sucks for plowing , hopefully we get started off good!!!


----------



## jk4718

NickT;1583013 said:


> February usually sucks for plowing , hopefully we get started off good!!!


 Normally it's a coin flip for December, too cold in January and most of our eggs go into Februarys basket...at least as far as big snows go. I'm still holding out for some gulf moisture, those bring the biggies.

For Columbus: Chris Bradley is saying 1-3" Sat and 1-2" Sunday based off the NAM, I'm still hoping for the GFS to be right on this one.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Weather for the next several days looks like the Groundhog Day movie- same thing over and over again. I'm not a fan of an inch or two everyday. I'd much rather clean up 8" all at once.


----------



## davisons4season

We make way more money with these little snows 1-3"........


----------



## Hannalie

4 2" events of fluff is way better than one 8" event. You might get 2 pushes out of an 8" event and unhappy customers trying to keep up with it. Give me 2" every other day for the rest of winter. Need at least one day inbetween to fix crap.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1583201 said:


> 4 2" events of fluff is way better than one 8" event. You might get 2 pushes out of an 8" event and unhappy customers trying to keep up with it. Give me 2" every other day for the rest of winter. Need at least one day inbetween to fix crap.


 I use to like the bigger storms but now I hate them. Hell I would be happy to get 1/2" every other day and just salt but I understand some guys don't salt so I am cool with 2" :salute:


----------



## NickT

That's what your girlfriend said too^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hannalie

Never really make as much money as you think you should with the big events. Too hard to be everywhere at once. Any time someone talks about inches the door is left open for the "that's what she said" comment lol.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hannalie;1583232 said:


> Never really make as much money as you think you should with the big events. Too hard to be everywhere at once. Any time someone talks about inches the door is left open for the "that's what she said" comment lol.


LOL!!! Gotta love the "that's what she said" comments, they're classic!!!

I make more on the big storms.... I'm 95% commercial, so the longer and more it snows means more time on site keeping drive lanes clear before the cleanup... And as we all know, time is money.


----------



## Bossman 92

NickT;1583224 said:


> That's what your girlfriend said too^^^^^^^^


:laughing: Ahhhhhahahaaha I left myself wide open didn't I.


----------



## Bossman 92

Boy Nick, you were all over that one wern't you! It made it 2 whole mins before you busted my chops. 


It seems the bulk of the snow will move in early tomorrow and be done by tomorrow evening....sound correct?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1583254 said:


> Boy Nick, you were all over that one wern't you! It made it 2 whole mins before you busted my chops.
> 
> It seems the bulk of the snow will move in early tomorrow and be done by tomorrow evening....sound correct?


Yep, but still going to have light snow around. Seems like it will be snowing forever though.


----------



## Bossman 92

I like light snow, as long as the temps are warm enough we will keep our zero tolorence accts salted down heavy and not haveto plow. payup


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1583310 said:


> Seems like it will be snowing forever though.


As long as diesel and parts are available forever also, I could get used to "snowing forever"


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1583326 said:


> As long as diesel and parts are available forever also, I could get used to "snowing forever"


Parts being availiable is always a good thing. Just was reading over on absolute vorticity and seems like all is going to plan here. Snow, snow, and more snow. 

I don't mind working out in the cold but today has been down right cold. The wind just makes it feels worse than it probably is.


----------



## Hannalie

NWS Cleveland is even saying 6+ from saturday until monday evening. Even more potential after that. As far as who likes what for big storms to each their own. I only have one driveway that I do for a family member and the rest are commercial and I know I couldn't keep up the the big storm we had on December 26th. If I had more trucks then it may have been different. With more trucks comes more properties so it would have been the same situation. I can't buy extra trucks just to take care of the one huge storm we have had up here the last the years. 2" - 3" fluff is what works for me. I am still a small company but that might change tomorrow when I hopefully pick up this 89 unit condo complex! Looking forward to a hopefully financially comfortable 2013...


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1583335 said:


> NWS Cleveland is even saying 6+ from saturday until monday evening. Even more potential after that. As far as who likes what for big storms to each their own. I only have one driveway that I do for a family member and the rest are commercial and I know I couldn't keep up the the big storm we had on December 26th. If I had more trucks then it may have been different. With more trucks comes more properties so it would have been the same situation. I can't buy extra trucks just to take care of the one huge storm we have had up here the last the years. 2" - 3" fluff is what works for me. I am still a small company but that might change tomorrow when I hopefully pick up this 89 unit condo complex! Looking forward to a hopefully financially comfortable 2013...


Good luck on getting that condo complex.


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1583333 said:


> Parts being availiable is always a good thing. Just was reading over on absolute vorticity and seems like all is going to plan here. Snow, snow, and more snow.
> 
> I don't mind working out in the cold but today has been down right cold. The wind just makes it feels worse than it probably is.[/QUO
> 
> It is hard to get accustomed to the cold when it is 65 then 5 then 65 then 5.


----------



## Hannalie

Thanks it looks good right now and the contract includes everything: plowing, mulch, pruning, mowing, fall cleanups, and fertilizing.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1583338 said:


> Young Pup;1583333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parts being availiable is always a good thing. Just was reading over on absolute vorticity and seems like all is going to plan here. Snow, snow, and more snow.
> 
> I don't mind working out in the cold but today has been down right cold. The wind just makes it feels worse than it probably is.[/QUO
> 
> It is hard to get accustomed to the cold when it is 65 then 5 then 65 then 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth.
Click to expand...


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1583339 said:


> Thanks it looks good right now and the contract includes everything: plowing, mulch, pruning, mowing, fall cleanups, and fertilizing.


Got to love these type of accounts.


----------



## 525Enterprises

SON OF A....GOD.......MOTHER...... Supposed to be leaving early am for Kentucky to pick up a new motorcycle. Its right in the chance that I have to plow.... I don't know what the hell to do. Realistically what is the Nam and gfs say?


----------



## Young Pup

:waving:


525Enterprises;1583358 said:


> SON OF A....GOD.......MOTHER...... Supposed to be leaving early am for Kentucky to pick up a new motorcycle. Its right in the chance that I have to plow.... I don't know what the hell to do. Realistically what is the Nam and gfs say?


it shoudl be snowing in the am. We will be dropping the plows that is for sure. It will be a cold ride back on that puppy. :waving:


----------



## Bossman 92

525Enterprises;1583358 said:


> SON OF A....GOD.......MOTHER...... Supposed to be leaving early am for Kentucky to pick up a new motorcycle. Its right in the chance that I have to plow.... I don't know what the hell to do. Realistically what is the Nam and gfs say?


In short....it says pick your bike up next weekend. Stay here and make some cash while you can


----------



## Bossman 92

That wind is a :realmad:

I have a half full salter that is froze up solid. She froze up this morning after we finished and is sitting in a heated garage now. Hopefully we can empty it tomorrow morning before it freezes again


----------



## allseasons87

Salted this morning, went through all trucks, plows, & spreaders, & loaded up with salt & calcium. It's gonna be a long few days. Thankfully, all equipment & vehicles are in good shape. Time for lasagna and sleep!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

allseasons87;1583382 said:


> Salted this morning, went through all trucks, plows, & spreaders, & loaded up with salt & calcium. It's gonna be a long few days. Thankfully, all equipment & vehicles are in good shape. Time for lasagna and sleep!


Mmmmmmmmm lasagna


----------



## allseasons87

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1583390 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm lasagna


:laughing::laughing:

His facial expression just about sums up how I am feeling right now


----------



## SNOMACHINE

The weather forecast for here is 1-3 Saturday, 1" Sunday, 1-2" Monday, 1-2" Tuesday.payup


----------



## chevyman51

525Enterprises;1583358 said:


> SON OF A....GOD.......MOTHER...... Supposed to be leaving early am for Kentucky to pick up a new motorcycle. Its right in the chance that I have to plow.... I don't know what the hell to do. Realistically what is the Nam and gfs say?


You can't say your getting a new motorcycle and not say what you are getting!


----------



## Flawless440

Oh ****... went out 9pm last night, done at 6am today slept 3 hours then went to Mad River Maintain snow skiing with my son's school ski club... Nothing like some fresh powder to play in... Man it was cold, toes ready to fall off..
Tomorrow he is suppose to be at at basketball game 11:30.. when is this snow comin?? I havent watched anything.. I got one salt spreader throwing error code, got to fix that.. Always somthin around here.. Makes me want to go back to the old days, one truck and being a sub for Winnscapes.. 
No worries, No stress, **** breaks no big deal its not your contract. Barely keepin up with the salt bills.. Rich on paper, Hopfully some big checks roll in this week, always the bigs one want to drag their feet. But when it snows they want you their first...


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1583490 said:


> Oh ****... went out 9pm last night, done at 6am today slept 3 hours then went to Mad River Maintain snow skiing with my son's school ski club... Nothing like some fresh powder to play in... Man it was cold, toes ready to fall off..
> Tomorrow he is suppose to be at at basketball game 11:30.. when is this snow comin?? I havent watched anything.. I got one salt spreader throwing error code, got to fix that.. Always somthin around here.. Makes me want to go back to the old days, one truck and being a sub for Winnscapes..
> No worries, No stress, **** breaks no big deal its not your contract. Barely keepin up with the salt bills.. Rich on paper, Hopfully some big checks roll in this week, always the bigs one want to drag their feet. But when it snows they want you their first...


General start time between 7 and 10 am. I am just going to keep an eye on radar to get a better idea. Sorry I know not much help. Looking at radar now, I would say closer to 7am


----------



## 525Enterprises

chevyman51;1583473 said:


> You can't say your getting a new motorcycle and not say what you are getting!


Well I'm glad you asked......got a victory vision premium....


----------



## born2farm

Trucks are loaded and ready to go. Even pre-treated some of the bank drive through's we have. They are a royal pain to do with early morning traffic. Hopefully they will stay pretty wet until noon.

Time to start looking for my next project truck. I am thinking it is time to go to bulk salt for next year. Looking for a decent one ton cab and chassis for a base to start off of.


----------



## chevyman51

525Enterprises;1583598 said:


> Well I'm glad you asked......got a victory vision premium....


Nice I am thinking of getting one this spring just depends on how things go.


----------



## [email protected]

Bypassing us right now....wtf


----------



## fortydegnorth

Light steady here. We have a dusting so far but the radar looks like we are about done for a while. Calling for 1"-3" here today.


----------



## NickT

Snowing steady here in stark county, about 1/4 inch so far I'm thinking ill be plowing when I get off work around noon !!!


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

slow and steady light fluff about a 1/4 here to


----------



## allseasons87

At least it's not 7 degrees out today


----------



## jk4718

Now it split in half and said "FU Columbus". Oh well, back to my patio estimates I guess.


----------



## muffy189

Same in salem


----------



## Bossman 92

At the rate its snowing here it will be monday before we have enough to salt.


----------



## born2farm

Looks like the storm pretty much split around us. We got one round of salt in, now time to sit around and wait, this 1-3 better hurry


----------



## [email protected]

Jk4718, where are you located? I'm in Grove city and we too have a dusting


----------



## PlowTeam5

Still snowing decent out here in Pataskala. Gonna go hit all the accounts around 5-6 ish once everything is closed up. I think there is gonna be alittle lull in the storm during lunch time but will pick back up


----------



## jk4718

[email protected];1583882 said:


> Jk4718, where are you located? I'm in Grove city and we too have a dusting


I'm in Hilliard, between Fishinger and Roberts.The city salted my street and if black pavement. My drive and sidewalk had salt on them and they are bone dry. I don't see this adding up to being plowable. :crying:


----------



## jk4718

I will say that I am getting back into salt next year. I am tired of sitting around missing out on the real money. I don't want much. If I can drop 3 tons of bulk in a run that will be enough for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea salt is where the money's at. I think I'm gonna go make a salt run, already pre salted the big ones last night. O well, we'll just salt our way to spring I guess.


----------



## born2farm

I would be happy to salt our way to spring. No easier way to pad the wallet. Just got my name on the list for another truck load of salt next week. Would love to use it up by spring


----------



## PlowTeam5

It's so strange. Nothing really on the radar yet it has not stopped snowing here in Pataskala. Almost up to 2 inches now out here on my patio


----------



## greyst1

Boy o boy, enviroscabs is cleaning up at this auction. Everything is going top dollar. Some idiot paid 550 for a used beat up craftsman toolbox. Another paid 22K for an 09' Chevy 2500 with a western pro plus and it need some tlc. Wow, all I can say is wow. Never seen scrap sell so high, a diesel ford went at what it should. Just wow, these will be on Craigslist by may!


----------



## greyst1

Harbor Freight tools were going for what they cost at the store. I'm shocked really shocked. Nice mini ex went cheap, about 9k I think. Oh well, thought I would share


----------



## cwby_ram

greyst1;1583970 said:


> Boy o boy, enviroscabs is cleaning up at this auction. Everything is going top dollar. Some idiot paid 550 for a used beat up craftsman toolbox. Another paid 22K for an 09' Chevy 2500 with a western pro plus and it need some tlc. Wow, all I can say is wow. Never seen scrap sell so high, a diesel ford went at what it should. Just wow, these will be on Craigslist by may!


Hardly seems like auctions are worth it anymore. Used to be able to get a deal, but lately all the ones I've seen or heard about, stuff is going for almost more than it would new.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Started getting snow about 10 miles south of cinci into ky. 20 miles later three inches covered roads. These people down here have no idea how to drive....I could have bought and paid for a new wrecker just this afternoon. Cars in ditches EVERYWHERE..... saw maybe 30 vehicle on vehicle collisions.....crazy....lol


----------



## pabaker66

5 ton on the ground this morning. Now headed out to start plowing. 2 inches on the ground.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

greyst1;1583970 said:


> Boy o boy, enviroscabs is cleaning up at this auction. Everything is going top dollar. Some idiot paid 550 for a used beat up craftsman toolbox. Another paid 22K for an 09' Chevy 2500 with a western pro plus and it need some tlc. Wow, all I can say is wow. Never seen scrap sell so high, a diesel ford went at what it should. Just wow, these will be on Craigslist by may!


I'm from Louisville and I didn't even bother to go. I already have a whole shop full of used equipment why spend top dollar on more. The stuff they auctioned was beat! One truck looked like it was hit with a hammer all the way around! Skids were rough. So glad I didn't bother to go. I saw all the crap sitting out anyways. It was sitting outside was a solid month and a half rusting. Funny part is Todd is a Kiko, LOL. They sure kept it in the family on that auction~


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I got one round of salting in and plowed one place per their request. Looks like maybe some clean up later and more salt. I'll take these little snows all winter long.


----------



## chevyman51

This storm has been a joke we are lucky if we have an inch on the ground here


----------



## greyst1

Didn't know Todd was a Kiko. I went up to him and congratulated him on doing so well. I was keeping track, he totaled everything was around 250K +/- 10K which was really only worth 150K (rough estimate) It was ridiculous, all amateurs. A bonehead bought a 8HP Little Wonder (briggs) walk behind blower with no impeller and a broken crankshaft, paid $600.00. Ok, new impeller = 150, new 8 or 9 HP engine, 400-700. He could have paid full price at a dealer and saved some $$, funny thing was the blower was freaking beat on.

Oh, i love this one too. NPR goes up for auction, they had the cab up and dump bed raised so you could see the mechanicals. Kiko goes what a deal, only 34K miles.... I'm looking at the frame, engine, tranny, driveshaft just caked in rust. Rusted enough i would guess an easy 150K in mileage if not more. I know what 34K miles worth of rust is and it totally didn't match up. Manifold covers rusted complete off.

It was ridiculous today.


----------



## rblake

Anybody need any salt, just got 45 tons in for this weekend storm.


----------



## Judda12

What did that Steiner 230 go for at the auction?


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1582825 said:


> Saturday and sunday should be 2 to 4 inches.
> 
> Monday, that needs to be watched. Right now, I would say 2 to4 maybe 3 to 5????????????


I sure hope that snow up in Indiana Fichigan swings in here later on. If not I will be way off on the totals for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

rblake;1584087 said:


> Anybody need any salt, just got 45 tons in for this weekend storm.


I should be good, but how much are you per ton? Who did you get it from? PM me if you don't wanna post this publicly.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

greyst1;1584084 said:


> Didn't know Todd was a Kiko. I went up to him and congratulated him on doing so well. I was keeping track, he totaled everything was around 250K +/- 10K which was really only worth 150K (rough estimate) It was ridiculous, all amateurs. A bonehead bought a 8HP Little Wonder (briggs) walk behind blower with no impeller and a broken crankshaft, paid $600.00. Ok, new impeller = 150, new 8 or 9 HP engine, 400-700. He could have paid full price at a dealer and saved some $$, funny thing was the blower was freaking beat on.
> 
> Oh, i love this one too. NPR goes up for auction, they had the cab up and dump bed raised so you could see the mechanicals. Kiko goes what a deal, only 34K miles.... I'm looking at the frame, engine, tranny, driveshaft just caked in rust. Rusted enough i would guess an easy 150K in mileage if not more. I know what 34K miles worth of rust is and it totally didn't match up. Manifold covers rusted complete off.
> 
> It was ridiculous today.


Yep, any Kiko auction is ridiculous if your buying. So he made out well paid 300k for Canterbury sold junk totaling 250 k minus commision (which I'm sure he was given a deal on) paid 50-70 grand for everything.


----------



## [email protected]

MahonLawnCare;1584044 said:


> I got one round of salting in and plowed one place per their request. Looks like maybe some clean up later and more salt. *I'll take these little snows all winter long.*


Thumbs Up DITTO


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

well morrw county has an inch now i went out for a whyle this afternoon then came home did my drive and im just hanging with the kiddos now


----------



## MahonLawnCare

[email protected];1584200 said:


> Thumbs Up DITTO


payuppayuppayup...............


----------



## Flawless440

Going back out at at midnight salt it all down... Catch the game tomorrow, wait to see what Monday bringspayup


----------



## [email protected]

Same here Flawless. Lots were pretty clean when we left today. Got a few church's to do before tomorrow morning tho.


----------



## Hannalie

Ended up with about 3 inches here and it is still snowing lightly. 70% of my commercial accounts aren't even open from Saturday morning through Sunday so I will have to wait for those. Can't complain though got to hit my other properties and will a few more tonight to cleanup parking spots. Keep the clippers coming! Can't believe that thing split like it did. I was shocked when I woke up this morning and it was snowing with the heavier bands heading my way. Amazing how forecasts can't even be right the night before a storm.


----------



## Flawless440

Ground Hog Day:

Buckeye Chuck: Did not see his shadow, spring will come early

Punxsutawney Phil: Made the same prediction 

There you have straight from the rat i mean ground hog, spring is just around the corner :salute::salute:


----------



## SnoDaddy

Flawless440;1584317 said:


> Ground Hog Day:
> 
> Buckeye Chuck: Did not see his shadow, spring will come early
> 
> Punxsutawney Phil: Made the same prediction
> 
> There you have straight from the rat i mean ground hog, spring is just around the corner :salute::salute:


that damn rat said 6 more weeks of winter last year and we were mowing grass in march. i call b.s. on the rat.


----------



## SnoDaddy

greyst1;1584084 said:


> Didn't know Todd was a Kiko. I went up to him and congratulated him on doing so well. I was keeping track, he totaled everything was around 250K +/- 10K which was really only worth 150K (rough estimate) It was ridiculous, all amateurs. A bonehead bought a 8HP Little Wonder (briggs) walk behind blower with no impeller and a broken crankshaft, paid $600.00. Ok, new impeller = 150, new 8 or 9 HP engine, 400-700. He could have paid full price at a dealer and saved some $$, funny thing was the blower was freaking beat on.
> 
> Oh, i love this one too. NPR goes up for auction, they had the cab up and dump bed raised so you could see the mechanicals. Kiko goes what a deal, only 34K miles.... I'm looking at the frame, engine, tranny, driveshaft just caked in rust. Rusted enough i would guess an easy 150K in mileage if not more. I know what 34K miles worth of rust is and it totally didn't match up. Manifold covers rusted complete off.
> 
> It was ridiculous today.


so u congratulated the one ********* whose responsible for our mowing contracts and landscaping being bid at 60% of what it should be???? that's like high five-ing the guy that was boning your old lady?


----------



## greyst1

SnoDaddy;1584332 said:


> so u congratulated the one ********* whose responsible for our mowing contracts and landscaping being bid at 60% of what it should be???? that's like high five-ing the guy that was boning your old lady?


Well it wasn't exactly that, I had a smirk when I said it and he knew what I was getting at.


----------



## greyst1

judda12;1584114 said:


> what did that steiner 230 go for at the auction?


$4300.00......


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1584317 said:


> Ground Hog Day:
> 
> Buckeye Chuck: Did not see his shadow, spring will come early
> 
> Punxsutawney Phil: Made the same prediction
> 
> There you have straight from the rat i mean ground hog, spring is just around the corner :salute::salute:


And thats why I shoot as many of them as I can!


----------



## PlowTeam5

The groundhog might be right this time. Long term forecasts from accuweather has the next 2 weekends in the 50's and high 30's-40's during the week.


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1584478 said:


> The groundhog might be right this time. Long term forecasts from accuweather has the next 2 weekends in the 50's and high 30's-40's during the week.


I saw that too, but those accuweather forecasts have been sh** so far. Anything on there past a week hasn't come true. They call for snow and we get none, they say it'll warm up and then it won't. I have been reading about a bunch of up and downs temps for the month, so I would say that anything else after this week is a coin flip.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I predict more snow in Feb and cold.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

MahonLawnCare;1584523 said:


> I predict more snow in Feb and cold.


I second that.


----------



## SnoDaddy

greyst1;1584353 said:


> Well it wasn't exactly that, I had a smirk when I said it and he knew what I was getting at.


what were you getting at? that he is dbag i hope.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1584530 said:


> I second that.


i 3d that.


----------



## SnoDaddy

how much snow on monday?????? ne 1 no?


----------



## greyst1

That he got real lucky. I take it you have some history with this guy?


----------



## BowTieDmax

Lake effect warning 8-15 noon Sunday - noon tuesday


----------



## born2farm

Headed out to clean some driveways up and two lots that are open today. All the trucks have taken a **** this storm, lost 4x4 in my truck, one guy backed into a poll with a spreader, one truck will barely stay running, and the sidewalk van is doing some freaky things with the tranny.

I saw 2-4 for north central Ohio on Monday. Any confirmation about what time it will move in,?


----------



## Young Pup

Looking like Monday afternoon. 

Just got in from salting. I scraped a church lot to help with the melting. Will go out this afternoon and finish all the others that are not open.


----------



## blogsdon

Young Pup;1584577 said:


> Looking like Monday afternoon.
> 
> Just got in from salting. I scraped a church lot to help with the melting. Will go out this afternoon and finish all the others that are not open.


JP any word on what northern Ohio may expect???

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1584575 said:


> Headed out to clean some driveways up and two lots that are open today. All the trucks have taken a **** this storm, lost 4x4 in my truck, one guy backed into a poll with a spreader, one truck will barely stay running, and the sidewalk van is doing some freaky things with the tranny.
> 
> I saw 2-4 for north central Ohio on Monday. Any confirmation about what time it will move in,?


Dam that sucks, i feel ur pain


----------



## Flawless440

We finished at 4am, its been snowing ever since.. Sidewalk crews just started at 4am, they will spend all day on two complexes. Right in time for the next round tomorrow


----------



## AMS77

We have about 2-3 inches here, but most of my lots are closed today. Salted a few lots yesterday and then on the way home the clutch went out in my 450. Going to have to put the spreader on my dads truck thank god I put are other boss setup on it last year as a back up.


----------



## born2farm

Well went out at six to clean the few lots that are open today. Now it's snowing like crazy. What's up with these day time snows? Seems like in the past we'd get snow overnight and have everything cleaned up by the a.m.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

Just got back from cleaning up the pizza shops... gotta be clean for the big game !!! A.J. Colby just said that 3" to 5" is possible on Monday- map also showed 2.3" ( projected ...) by 5 am on Monday Morning. The 3" to 5" is supposed to start mid morning to noon time frame, just hope it comes through for us. need to cut some dead elm for the woodburner in the shop sometime, just fixed the quad , so I can skid some wood to the truck . Just found the most awesome cycle/ atv salvage yard in Massillon , Pinwall cycles. My 1986 Quadrunner 4wd had a broken shifter linkeage- bought ALL 3 ( one for the foot shift, one for the reverse shift, and one for high/low/ diff lock ) for $ 14.95 !!! Impressed indeed !!!


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1584586 said:


> JP any word on what northern Ohio may expect???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


It should start about a little earlier there. I just got up 20 minutes ago. Let take a quick look at th models then I need to run out and check a couple places. It was snowin this steady when I went to bed at 6am.


----------



## Young Pup

Brian It will start earlier up there than down here. Amounts wise right now I will say 1 to 3??? That is a quick look. Gotta go.


----------



## blogsdon

Young Pup;1584757 said:


> Brian It will start earlier up there than down here. Amounts wise right now I will say 1 to 3??? That is a quick look. Gotta go.


Thanks.

Stay safe!!


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

its starting to realy come down here around mt gilead was out doing a few drives and a lot where all the local truck drivers park it seams to be like a half inch with in 30min


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

if any of you guys are working the area around mt gilead marion cardinton ect and run into a spot where you need help let me know im about out of work just cant seem to drum up any more buisness


----------



## 525Enterprises

Where's the gfs and Nam predictions... someone post em....


----------



## SnoDaddy

greyst1;1584557 said:


> That he got real lucky. I take it you have some history with this guy?


something like that.


----------



## jk4718

Looks like no plowing for Columbus again.:realmad:


----------



## greyst1

SnoDaddy;1585156 said:


> something like that.


O boy, i feel a story here. Spill the beans brotha....


----------



## Flawless440

Man I want to push everything, snow during the day with all this salt down, shi_ is going to melt as soon as it hits.. Oh well another salt run, i'll take it... Numbers lookin good on paper....


----------



## Flawless440

One of the local weather guys said still in for a long winter... I already have projects lined up, still haven't finished our huge install that has been going on since the fall.. I guess either way its all $$$.. Just can't wait to get the RV trailer out and hit these campgrounds :


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, I found this. I still think we are in the game for some plowing. Just keep an eye on the radar tonight. 

OHZ055-041000-
FRANKLIN OH-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...COLUMBUS
721 PM EST SUN FEB 3 2013

.OVERNIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. SCATTERED FLURRIES EARLY THIS
EVENING. LOWS 10 TO 15. WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
.MONDAY...CLOUDY...SNOW...MAINLY IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW
ACCUMULATION 1 TO 2 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S. SOUTH WINDS
5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 90 PERCENT.
.MONDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY...SNOW...MAINLY IN THE EVENING. TOTAL SNOW
ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3 INCHES. LOWS 15 TO 20. SOUTHEAST WINDS
AROUND 5 MPH...BECOMING NORTH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW
90 PERCENT.


----------



## Young Pup

Looking at the models tonight. I don't know what to expect. Just going to have to keep an eye on the radar to see what is going to happen. The gfs seems to be a little wetter. So, it is a toss up.


----------



## kc2006

greyst1;1585260 said:


> O boy, i feel a story here. Spill the beans brotha....


Toad is a dbag, any of us in his area have a history with him because he ruins the markets. He rented a dinky building near youngstown and put a shop here. Guess who lives right next door to that shop?! Yea, me. They had their guys cut down the field next to my house so you could see the trucks and stuff better (being show offs like always), I'm friends with the owner of the field so I went in and mf'd them and told them to keep off the property. The manager looked like he was going to sh!t his pants.


----------



## [email protected]

My prediction (and I hope) is more salting! WOOO, ill take this kind of winter all day over plowing 3"+ storms


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1585485 said:


> My prediction (and I hope) is more salting! WOOO, ill take this kind of winter all day over plowing 3"+ storms


I agree, definitely will be salting. Channel 4 just said 1 to 3. When I saw the gfs run a little earlier, I was still thinking 2 to 3 maybe 4. But, I give up for the night.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like another 1-2 inches then a warm up. Looks like another light winter on snow totals.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1585606 said:


> Looks like another 1-2 inches then a warm up. Looks like another light winter on snow totals.


How can you say another light year?? We are at 24.6 for the year so far. Normal at this time is 16.1. We are far from a light year right now. The warm up that is coming I think will be brief too.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1585700 said:


> How can you say another light year?? We are at 24.6 for the year so far. Normal at this time is 16.1. We are far from a light year right now. The warm up that is coming I think will be brief too.


I never really looked at all the totals. Just from what I have seen just seems like a light year to me. I dunno. Maybe we are above normal on the charts, just seems like when I first started plowing 12 yrs ago we were out pushing every few days.


----------



## born2farm

What's everyone got falling by them? We have around a half inch down. Snowing really lightly. Going to have two partial salt runs in so far.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

PlowTeam5;1585733 said:


> I never really looked at all the totals. Just from what I have seen just seems like a light year to me. I dunno. Maybe we are above normal on the charts, just seems like when I first started plowing 12 yrs ago we were out pushing every few days.


Sometimes the same statement could be said about sex with the wife!! :laughing:



born2farm;1585799 said:


> What's everyone got falling by them? We have around a half inch down. Snowing really lightly. Going to have two partial salt runs in so far.


 Have yet to see a flake fly.......


----------



## PlowTeam5

Not a thing here either.


----------



## NickT

About a quarter inch here in stark just got a winter advisory from NWS,Stark
Winter Weather Advisory in effect until 10PM EST MON



WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM EST THIS EVENING


ACCUMULATIONS

3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW. 
TIMING

TODAY. 
WINDS

SOUTHWEST 5 TO 10 MPH. 
IMPACTS

SNOW ACCUMULATION CAN MAKE ROADS SLICK

REQUIRING LOWER SPEEDS AND GREATER DISTANCES BETWEEN VEHICLES WHILE DRIVING. 
TEMPERATURES

13 TO 22. 
VISIBILITIES

AS LOW AS A QUARTER OF A MILE AT TIMES. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW

BLOWING SNOW

SLEET

FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE SIGNIFICANT

THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1585733 said:


> I never really looked at all the totals. Just from what I have seen just seems like a light year to me. I dunno. Maybe we are above normal on the charts, just seems like when I first started plowing 12 yrs ago we were out pushing every few days.


Yeah it has just been little snows adding up to that. Compared to 12 years ago, heck we are way off.


----------



## Young Pup

Starting to snow here in Grandview.


----------



## [email protected]

Snowing good here in Grove City. Traffic cameras are showing snow all around Central Ohio.

Radar is looking good right now:

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/day_None_anim.gif


----------



## Young Pup

Sidwalks are covered over, the street is starting to cover over as well.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1585926 said:


> Snowing good here in Grove City. Traffic cameras are showing snow all around Central Ohio.
> 
> Radar is looking good right now:
> 
> http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/day_None_anim.gif


That is the band I was hoping to come through when I saw it a little bit ago.


----------



## fortydegnorth

As quickly as it dusted over it has melted off here.


----------



## SnoDaddy

greyst1;1585260 said:


> O boy, i feel a story here. Spill the beans brotha....


Nothing worth sharing. Other guy hit the nail on the head about him.Nothing gold can stay remember that.


----------



## jk4718

I really hope someone had their insurance paid up!

NEWARK, Ohio - Newark police responded to a report of two people struck by a snow plow in a parking lot on Monday afternoon.

According to police, the report came in about two pedestrians struck in the parking lot of the Texas Roadhouse, located at 1200 W. Church St., at about 3:30 p.m.

According to an employee of the restaurant, a man and a woman who appeared to be in their 50s were struck while they were walking into the restaurant. 

The employee said that the couple was struck while the snow plow was backing up.

The two people remained on the ground until the ambulances arrived, according to the witness.

The names and conditions of those involved were not immediately released.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Let me guess....the big f ing truck with the blinking yellow lights on top with its four way flashers on and that annoying beep beep thing came out of nowhere. No one even knew it was coming....right? Cause that's the **** that happens here. They act like I don't exist and I wanna do a god damn burnout on their foreheads....


----------



## jk4718

525Enterprises;1586131 said:


> Let me guess....the big f ing truck with the blinking yellow lights on top with its four way flashers on and that annoying beep beep thing came out of nowhere. No one even knew it was coming....right? Cause that's the **** that happens here. They act like I don't exist and I wanna do a god damn burnout on their foreheads....


I know right. I would call it survival of the fittest, but I guess that's not the way the world works anymore. I can't tell you how many people have walked in front of or behind me, pulled out in front of me, cut me off or just plain got in my way. They should teach people about us in drivers ed.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I treat every vehicle and pedestrian around me as if they were born yesterday and they haven't a clue about anything, and take my time. I'll wait for people and vehicles to do what they've got to do first no matter what... It's a pretty narcissistic world we live in so I play it safe and treat it as such, then I'm pleasantly surprised when I come a cross a genuinely kind person or driver.


----------



## Flawless440

:laughing::laughing:LOL You guys are funny... The best is as your clearing spots a car comes and parks right behind you. I have a huge one on Mt Vernon ave.. the hood.. I was going back and forth happen to check a side mirror one more time and seen a shadow, sure enough a guy walk off the sidewalk right behind me as i was backing up. I lock up the brakes slid to a stop inches away from taking him out. Strobes light in the tails, light on top, diesel 5" exhaust loud as hell.. I jumped out of the truck and was ready to wire his jaw shut. Had to to take a deep breath and calm down watch my self, everyone down there is packing heat at 2 am. Also everyone knows me and my trucks down there, had this contract for 10 years, grounds maintenance as well. No body gives us any problems. Can't stand people :crying:


----------



## Flawless440

Looks like we are pushin, wish me like with the Meyer plows.. Nothing like pushin on your Birthday..
Herd from Kaffmenbuger today.. Looks like they are giveing a 10k account fro 30 days.. Not sure if thats good news.. Also looks like the temps are going to 50s, right in time for a new V plow


----------



## 496 BB

Let me guess their income level and lifestyle. The're fat, poor, and live in a trailer with 10 grandkids and their parents. Im sure that is their retirement and their back will be ****** up for the rest of their life making them unable to work (like they were working currently given the time of accident). Everyone always looking for someone to sue so they dont have to work.


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1586169 said:


> Let me guess their income level and lifestyle. Their fat, poor, and live in a trailer with 10 grandkids and their parents. Im sure that is their retirement and their back will be ****** up for the rest of their life making them unable to work (like they were working currently given the time of accident). Everyone always looking for someone to sue so they dont have to work.


Time to think of a new name... How about First Class Landscaping, or Manicured Grounds, Premier Landscapes, Somthin New Lawn Care.. :laughing::laughing: I can go on & on


----------



## 525Enterprises

Flawless, where are you plowing here in Marion and what's your trucks?


----------



## jk4718

My biggest annoyance actually came this winter when I was off the clock. I took my kids down to arena district and I parked the truck and plow in a pay lot. I parked specifically so that nobody would be behind me, so I could back out. Sure enough some idiot parked a car behind me (in a drive lane)...So here I am with two kids at 10pm in the Arena District. It was their fault for blocking me, so I hop the curb, went through the grass and over the sidewalk. I love 4wd.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with about three inches all said and done. Had a little bit of sleet at the end. Heading back out around 230 to clean everything up.


----------



## Flawless440

525Enterprises;1586236 said:


> Flawless, where are you plowing here in Marion and what's your trucks?


No, Mt. Vernon ave by downtown Columbus, the ghetto Place is huge.. has two shopping centers, 20 story highrise apt building then, townhomes-20 buildings.. good contract bad neighborhood.. people always asking for money, herion everywhere


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1586273 said:


> No, Mt. Vernon ave by downtown Columbus, the ghetto Place is huge.. has two shopping centers, 20 story highrise apt building then, townhomes-20 buildings.. good contract bad neighborhood.. people always asking for money, herion everywhere


They only ask you for money because their "car ran out of gas" and they "just need to get home". Or they are "from out of town and had all of there stuff stolen and just need a bus ticket to get back to Maryland". :laughing: I have some properties in the same type of area. I tell the guys not to talk to anyone and you don't have a phone, lighter or cigarette.


----------



## born2farm

Overall not a bad storm. Only major issue was blowing a tire this morning. Luckily we were done and I was just doing site checks. Happened about 2 mi from the shop. Going in tomorrow for four new ones. Now I sit here looking at the lazy boy and the giant stack of route sheets that need processed trying to decide which comes first lol.


----------



## Bossman 92

So whats the deal tonight? Any more snow? Blew a seal on a rear caliper last night on one truck and the shift linkage on another.  
Thankfully we were already most of the way done and got an early start plowing. Both are in the shop bein fixed so we will be ready either way.

I watched a guy plowing a shopping center this morning driving faster than anyone could imagine. Dude had to be going at least 35. I was cleaning the last lot up and had to sit and watch him as he plowed over several speed bumps at the same speed and he never slowed down. Must have slept thru his alarm


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Bossman 92;1586950 said:


> So whats the deal tonight? Any more snow? Blew a seal on a rear caliper last night on one truck and the shift linkage on another.
> Thankfully we were already most of the way done and got an early start plowing. Both are in the shop bein fixed so we will be ready either way.
> 
> I watched a guy plowing a shopping center this morning driving faster than anyone could imagine. Dude had to be going at least 35. I was cleaning the last lot up and had to sit and watch him as he plowed over several speed bumps at the same speed and he never slowed down. Must have slept thru his alarm


You should have totally gotten some video of Mr speed plower!! I would've loved to have seen that! :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1587028 said:


> You should have totally gotten some video of Mr speed plower!! I would've loved to have seen that! :laughing:


When I first saw him I thought "whos this jackass flying through the parking lot" I figured once he hit the first speed bump he would have slowed down but this guy is hardcore.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Calling for 1/2" in the next couple hours here. Probably a quick salt, at best, in the morning. Just got invoices for January out so I'll take it for a tax season bonus. payup


----------



## Young Pup

The back is feeling it tonight. Got a heating pad on right now. :realmad: I won't salt until after I watch my shows tonight. NCIS and the others. I hope the snow holds off until midnight. lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like a warm up in the future for us. Was this our last snow of the year??????


----------



## Flawless440

Man bad night.. 
Just got home:

Both bulk spreaders went down, gave us problems, finally got one going.

GMC #12 tailgate spreader broke auger, so had no salt action at one point, luckily temps got high enough to melt.. Then truck #12 snapped serpentine belt seized idler pulley. So had to pick that driver up and drop him off with sidewalk crews, left truck in lot till tonight so we could fix it.

Then of course #11 Ford with the sweet Meyer plow acted up all night

Did push almost everything

Im beat, going to bed and not getting up to check if this dusting is comin, don't care.. Contracts have spent enough $$ this past week 

Crazy.... Its always somthin.. Makes me want to sell everything, and buy all new deal with the payments..

Overall good week for the snow business


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1587582 said:


> Man bad night..
> Just got home:
> 
> Both bulk spreaders went down, gave us problems, finally got one going.
> 
> GMC #12 tailgate spreader broke auger, so had no salt action at one point, luckily temps got high enough to melt.. Then truck #12 snapped serpentine belt seized idler pulley. So had to pick that driver up and drop him off with sidewalk crews, left truck in lot till tonight so we could fix it.
> 
> Then of course #11 Ford with the sweet Meyer plow acted up all night
> 
> Did push almost everything
> 
> Im beat, going to bed and not getting up to check if this dusting is comin, don't care.. Contracts have spent enough $$ this past week
> 
> Crazy.... Its always somthin.. Makes me want to sell everything, and buy all new deal with the payments..
> 
> Overall good week for the snow business


Exact reason why I wanted an old square body Chevy. Simplicity. And Im not easy on it. New trucks have way too many things to go wrong and if Im not plowing Im not making coin. Theres no way Id plow with my HD.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1587062 said:


> When I first saw him I thought "whos this jackass flying through the parking lot" I figured once he hit the first speed bump he would have slowed down but this guy is hardcore.


I was watching Jeff Millers subs like 10 of them doin his Meijer Deparments store, New Albany while we gas up.. Guys were nuts had to be doin 30-40 mph, all of them it was like a contest.. Really crazy they all have tail gate spreaders salting that huge lot.. My tree climber subs for Jeff Miller at the Polaris Meijer, runs a bobcat with blizzard plow for him.. Always telling me stories of the 50 subs knocking out all the Meijers in one night, mostly all trucks.. No big equipment.

I have bided on it, go's cheap


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1587599 said:


> Exact reason why I wanted an old square body Chevy. Simplicity. And Im not easy on it. New trucks have way too many things to go wrong and if Im not plowing Im not making coin. Theres no way Id plow with my HD.


Come on Chris, that 8.1 would be fun to push with.. I had a 3500 sweet dump truck with the 8.1... People would be pissed when they would get smoked by a dump truck... Bright red, tented windows, black leather, short 9' bed.... man i miss that truck... Loaded with dirt, pullin a skid loader rollin 80 with cruise control onThumbs Up


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1587605 said:


> I was watching Jeff Millers subs like 10 of them doin his Meijer Deparments store, New Albany while we gas up.. Guys were nuts had to be doin 30-40 mph, all of them it was like a contest.. Really crazy they all have tail gate spreaders salting that huge lot.. My tree climber subs for Jeff Miller at the Polaris Meijer, runs a bobcat with blizzard plow for him.. Always telling me stories of the 50 subs knocking out all the Meijers in one night, mostly all trucks.. No big equipment.
> 
> I have bided on it, go's cheap


There were 2 trucks at the sawmill rd Meijer salting with 2 tailgate spreaders. No way.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1587605 said:


> I was watching Jeff Millers subs like 10 of them doin his Meijer Deparments store, New Albany while we gas up.. Guys were nuts had to be doin 30-40 mph, all of them it was like a contest.. Really crazy they all have tail gate spreaders salting that huge lot.. My tree climber subs for Jeff Miller at the Polaris Meijer, runs a bobcat with blizzard plow for him.. Always telling me stories of the 50 subs knocking out all the Meijers in one night, mostly all trucks.. No big equipment.
> 
> I have bided on it, go's cheap


Thats crazy. They must get paid by the job and not the hour! payup

They salt meijer with tail gate salters?  I would rather take a beating.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1587928 said:


> Thats crazy. They must get paid by the job and not the hour! payup
> 
> They salt meijer with tail gate salters?  I would rather take a beating.


I see alot of people doing larger places like that around here, with the smallest tailgate spreaders too. I can't see how fun loading 1 50# bag at a time would be over a 30k lot.

I didn't like it with my Saltdogg TGS07 that held 850#. I loaded it the night before, and loaded it again at the same job. But atleast it went a long way in between.


----------



## Hannalie

The rest of February looks great guys. Anyone see the 6z GFS from HR183-192? Another storm after that too. Hopefully 12z looks the same for 177-186. Might even squeeze some backend snow out the storm on the Thursday night into Friday. Anyone want to go to Boston to plow 3'?


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1588113 said:


> The rest of February looks great guys. Anyone see the 6z GFS from HR183-192? Another storm after that too. Hopefully 12z looks the same for 177-186. Might even squeeze some backend snow out the storm on the Thursday night into Friday. Anyone want to go to Boston to plow 3'?


Yep, Thursday into Friday is looking interesting. Warm up??? Each model run is getting colder then the previous one. I like the looks of the big storms too.

I might drive up to Cape Cod and visit my brother this weekend. Of course, I would take the plow along for good measure. I would just plow my way there. :laughing:

here is a story from when i lived there back from 86 to 89

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-7998335.html


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a picture of hour 48:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;1588125 said:


> Yep, Thursday into Friday is looking interesting. Warm up??? Each model run is getting colder then the previous one. I like the looks of the big storms too.
> 
> I might drive up to Cape Cod and visit my brother this weekend. Of course, I would take the plow along for good measure. I would just plow my way there. :laughing:
> 
> here is a story from when i lived there back from 86 to 89
> 
> http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-7998335.html


Sounds good to me. I was talking to my brother who lives in Westwood about 10 miles west of Boston. It is only a 9 hour drive from Cleveland for me and the. I thought I would hang out for a few days. Now what plow to hook up? He v plow or the xls is the question. Probably the VPlow as it will be more aerodynamic driving that far and able to bust through driveways and make that coin!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok we might see a couple of days of warm weather. But I don't think it will be a:


----------



## Hannalie

Just have to take my K5 and go back in time I would fit in just fine with the Military K5's lol. This storm coming Thursday/Friday is definitely a pattern changer. I was fine with the pattern we were in but this one looks even better. Some classic snowstorms setting up with the active subtropical jet. Did those storms in 87 produce in Ohio too? I was only 1 year old at the time and for some reason can't remember back that far.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1588135 said:


> Sounds good to me. I was talking to my brother who lives in Westwood about 10 miles west of Boston. It is only a 9 hour drive from Cleveland for me and the. I thought I would hang out for a few days. Now what plow to hook up? He v plow or the xls is the question. Probably the VPlow as it will be more aerodynamic driving that far and able to bust through driveways and make that coin!


Road trip. I go through upstate NY on 90 then down through Mass to get to the cape. It has been awhile since I drove along the coast line to get there. I hate driving along I 95 through NY>


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1588141 said:


> Just have to take my K5 and go back in time I would fit in just fine with the Military K5's lol. This storm coming Thursday/Friday is definitely a pattern changer. I was fine with the pattern we were in but this one looks even better. Some classic snowstorms setting up with the active subtropical jet. Did those storms in 87 produce in Ohio too? I was only 1 year old at the time and for some reason can't remember back that far.


I think we might have seen something here. But I was living on the Cape then helping an uncle run his pizza shop chain. Nice place to visit, but I won't live there again.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I've read where another possible big storm getting here around the 12th-14th. Any word on that weather guys?


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1588276 said:


> I've read where another possible big storm getting here around the 12th-14th. Any word on that weather guys?


Yes, it is 7 to 8 days away. ALOT can change. We want the low to be a little further east, but right now it is in a good spot. We don't want it to set up perfect yet.


----------



## Bossman 92

Looks good. You never want to be in the bullseye this far out.


----------



## chevyman51

I am not going to get excited yet but that would be nice for that to happen


----------



## Hannalie

18z trended colder. I think I might get 4" here and just about everyone looks good for something. The storm about a week around looks crazy. If that thing can trend west a little over the next week we are going to be some rich/tired mothas.


----------



## Flawless440

Sweet, I'm picking up this new plow on Friday.... Need some more snow to pay for it... 

2 meyer sets with back up pumps, a extra blade.. 3k


----------



## Flawless440

Still remember the Blizzard on March 9th i think it was in 2007... Still waiting on that to come back though


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

around her there are just so many guys with a plow it hard to get any where unless the snow gets crazy i just hope for a little bit more i wana retire the old chevy and meyer this year and start fresh with a whole new rig


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

any thoughts about the fisher extream v plows 
found a nice low mileage ram sxt with one


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1588782 said:


> Still remember the Blizzard on March 9th i think it was in 2007... Still waiting on that to come back though


I second this. Even though it was an extremely tired weekend and was rough on the plow, I loved that pay that came from it.


----------



## Flawless440

ohiosnow chevy;1588867 said:


> any thoughts about the fisher extream v plows
> found a nice low mileage ram sxt with one


Guys on here swear by the fishers, similar to the western designs.. I can't find any Fisher dealers local for parts. So thats were i would start.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1588917 said:


> I second this. Even though it was an extremely tired weekend and was rough on the plow, I loved that pay that came from it.





Flawless440;1588782 said:


> Still remember the Blizzard on March 9th i think it was in 2007... Still waiting on that to come back though


I was thinking it was 2008?? Snow on the weekend and the next week it was all melting away.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1589025 said:


> I was thinking it was 2008?? Snow on the weekend and the next week it was all melting away.


Still kept me busy for a good four or five days. I think it was 2008, later in March, too. Like the 20th I think. Broke my newest truck in on that one.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1589080 said:


> Still kept me busy for a good four or five days. I think it was 2008, later in March, too. Like the 20th I think. Broke my newest truck in on that one.


Found this story:

http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/entry.php?rec=3137


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1589102 said:


> Found this story:
> 
> http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/entry.php?rec=3137


Guess we all had some correct elements. I remember the "blizzard or not" discussion on the news. Definately a blizzard IMO. My wife road with me in that storm, pre-kids. Dropped her off at night so she could sleep and picked her back up in the morning.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1589133 said:


> Guess we all had some correct elements. I remember the "blizzard or not" discussion on the news. Definately a blizzard IMO. My wife road with me in that storm, pre-kids. Dropped her off at night so she could sleep and picked her back up in the morning.


It was team effort but we all had some memories of it. :laughing: I remeber getting off of 315 north at lane ave. I was wanting to go west on lane ave. there was a car in that stopped about 100 feet from the light. I sat behind him for a minute and went around him and ran the redlight. Nobody was out there and I was wasting time at the traffic light. :laughing: Other than that car.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

ohiosnow chevy;1588867 said:


> any thoughts about the fisher extream v plows
> found a nice low mileage ram sxt with one


I have a XV and love it. Closest dealer to buy new is in Dayton, but I bought mine new at a dealer in Toledo. I've had it for 5 years and never had one problem. I change the oil every other year and coat it in Fluid Film every spring after it's season ending bath and that sucker runs like a Swiss watch. 
The parent company of Fisher is Douglas Dynamics which is the same parent company to Western & Blizzard. Kaffenbarger in Columbus is a Western dealer and can get you Fisher parts no problem if you need. Check their website, it all comes from the same place.

If you buy that rig, you'll love the plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

Blizzard watch in Boston. I'm really tempted to make some calls to see if they need subs. Call me crazy or perverse, but I like pushing the big snows.
Edit: The girlfriend shot that idea down really quick! Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned the part about me swinging through Atlantic City on the way back. Oops.


----------



## kc2006

They can keep the big snow. Ever since we got 2' here I hate it, those 3 days sucked my balls. Ill take the easy 2" fluffy snows we've been having, not exciting but averaging $350 an hour sure is nice.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1589332 said:


> Blizzard watch in Boston. I'm really tempted to make some calls to see if they need subs. Call me crazy or perverse, but I like pushing the big snows.
> Edit: The girlfriend shot that idea down really quick! Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned the part about me swinging through Atlantic City on the way back. Oops.


Man thats crazy, I got so much other work going on


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1589376 said:


> Man thats crazy, I got so much other work going on


All I have left is some paperwork for this year and finish up the website rebuild. I don't do winter tree or fence work, so I'm just waiting on the ground to thaw to get back to patios. What's keeping you busy?


----------



## Bossman 92

kc2006;1589375 said:


> They can keep the big snow. Ever since we got 2' here I hate it, those 3 days sucked my balls. Ill take the easy 2" fluffy snows we've been having, not exciting but averaging $350 an hour sure is nice.


You got it! If we never had another 10"+ storm I would be more than happy. Like someone else said "you never make as much money as you think you will" on the big snows.


----------



## Burkartsplow

That is right about big storms and not making as much money. You spend more time driving from site to site and more time on each site. No fun for anybody. Give me 2 inch pushes all winter long and I would be very happy and very payup. If you were in the area getting hit and had no responsibilities and just drive around and put your number on CL then I can see the potential to make a lot of payup during a storm like this. I know a friend that bought a plow late in the season and did not have much work at all. He did all call in during a large 4 day storm and he made over 8k. He did not have PM calling and if he wanted to stop he could as I was nonstop and stressed out the whole time. Like I said no fun!!!


----------



## kc2006

I pretty much did that my first year plowing. Had no contracts just 20 drives from lawn customers, then did all call ins, omg my arm rest was full of money. Those were nice days, less headaches, if something broke you just quit, now the stress of plowing makes plowing not as fun. Note I said not as much, it's still fun.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;1589485 said:


> I pretty much did that my first year plowing. Had no contracts just 20 drives from lawn customers, then did all call ins, omg my arm rest was full of money. Those were nice days, less headaches, if something broke you just quit, now the stress of plowing makes plowing not as fun. Note I said not as much, it's still fun.


Couldn't agree more! It was so much fun when I went down to Columbus City Schools to sub for another contractor in January. No stress at all. Load the trucks up and go plow. We could quit when we wanted to quit, if something broke oh well not my problem to find a replacement. Now back to the reality of all the stress of running your own operation. Wouldn't trade it for anything though.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I like the big storms only because it seems a lot of places close down and usually are closed the next day plus there is no pedestrian traffic to watch for. It basically free flowing plowing as long as the plow holds up with no issues. Other then that big storms are no fun. 

Side note: as a concrete guy I dunno how to bid this but my neighbor wants me to cut down two 50' tall pine trees. The bases are prolly a good 2' across. I gotta cut them down and haul all of it away. What would be a fair price to do this work. I got a dump 5 miles away that will take all of it for free. I can get my bobcat to load it into my dump truck.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I would be on my way to Boston if I could find a trustworthy contact and work out a worthwhile contract! With equipment of course, trucks aren't going to do much


----------



## jk4718

ohiogreenworks;1589617 said:


> I would be on my way to Boston if I could find a trustworthy contact and work out a worthwhile contract! With equipment of course, trucks aren't going to do much


I saw you in the other forum. I would call Brickman, they have offices over there. A few things to consider though:
1) Insurance (you already said your ok on out of state)
2) Worker's Comp 
3) Licencing (places like New Jersey won't let you work there unless your registered)
4) *Timing:* This will be a quick storm and there is a lot of questions about the size. It'll take you 12 hours minimum (and you would be driving in the storm as it moves East) to get there. There would be no time to determine how it would pan out. You could gamble $800 on fuel and get there with only a foot on the ground and no need for you.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Anything worthwhile tonight? I see rain snow I see just rain I see frz rain


----------



## ohiogreenworks

jk4718;1589652 said:


> I saw you in the other forum. I would call Brickman, they have offices over there. A few things to consider though:
> 1) Insurance (you already said your ok on out of state)
> 2) Worker's Comp
> 3) Licencing (places like New Jersey won't let you work there unless your registered)
> 4) *Timing:* This will be a quick storm and there is a lot of questions about the size. It'll take you 12 hours minimum (and you would be driving in the storm as it moves East) to get there. There would be no time to determine how it would pan out. You could gamble $800 on fuel and get there with only a foot on the ground and no need for you.


The answers 2-4 would be the reasons we aren't heading there now! Also, Boston is relatively equipped for a storm like this. Somewhere south, DC or Tennessee for example, would need more help and be willing to pay. Also, it is just a tad too far to get there in time. But I can dream right!?!?


----------



## Burkartsplow

ohiogreenworks;1589707 said:


> The answers 2-4 would be the reasons we aren't heading there now! Also, Boston is relatively equipped for a storm like this. Somewhere south, DC or Tennessee for example, would need more help and be willing to pay. Also, it is just a tad too far to get there in time. But I can dream right!?!?


you could leave now and get there in time. only 9 hrs from cleveland so not that much farther from where you are. Looks like ice mix tonight and into tomorrow. I have been pretty lazy today other then that. What about another valentines day storm next week. maybe we can repeat ourselves?


----------



## Hannalie

NWS Cleveland bumped me up to 2-4 with the possibility of more if things go right. The storm next week still looks good on the GFS. Not showing up a whole lot on other models but it has consistently been there on the GFS. Who knows. If I get 2-4 tomorrow I'm going to be pumped, always excited to get some snow that wasn't expected.


----------



## kc2006

Hannalie;1590220 said:


> NWS Cleveland bumped me up to 2-4 with the possibility of more if things go right. The storm next week still looks good on the GFS. Not showing up a whole lot on other models but it has consistently been there on the GFS. Who knows. If I get 2-4 tomorrow I'm going to be pumped, always excited to get some snow that wasn't expected.


Why are the locals saying no snow and all rain now? When do you think we'll see the snow tomorrow?


----------



## jk4718

F*** flowers, candy and cards. The GFS is again showing me what I really want for Valentine's Day. This one has really been up and down. Chris Bradley even changed his forecast in the middle of the 6pm news when he saw the 18z. I won't tell my fiance this, but if we get VDay snow I'll take her to Ocean Club to make it up to her when it's all over payup


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1589383 said:


> All I have left is some paperwork for this year and finish up the website rebuild. I don't do winter tree or fence work, so I'm just waiting on the ground to thaw to get back to patios. What's keeping you busy?


Tree work, still have to finish huge hardscape/softscape install at one of my apartment complex, started in the fall, getting into the final stages.. Then just sold a grading job have to haul in 75 yards fill dirt, french drain then hydro seed it.. Firewood being sold daily, then it keeps snowing:crying: Also doing a engine swap on our bucket truck, tomorrow mounting my new boss V 9'2.. Kaffmenburger wont do it because of it being a diesel engine.. Trying to close a deal on a 5 acre property, tons of paper work phone calls dealing with zoning department..... Stress is killing me


----------



## jk4718

You do have your hands full. There are a few things on your list that I wouldn't even want to try to do in the winter. 

Isn't funny how when your small you only want to get bigger and once you get bigger you wish you were small again. I always say that I don't want more than 3-three man hardscape crews, but I know that I will miss the winter where all I had to do was rebuild my website and play some Call of Duty.


----------



## Hannalie

KC I would say around 7am it should get started and the bulk of it should be done by around 1pm. Don't hold me to that but that is the concensus from what I have read. Might start as freezing rain depending on temps. We are already at 36 with a forecast low of 28 so it looks likely for freezing rain if not possibly all snow if we are lucky.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Forecast is all over the place depending on who you listen to. I'm thinking it's going to be rain. Just my guess. Alarm will be set for 7 nonetheless


----------



## kc2006

I hope you're right, I'd be fine with another 3-4 snows this month.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I will get up at 5 and look outside. It seems like more rain till mid morning


----------



## jk4718

kc2006;1590324 said:


> I hope you're right, I'd be fine with another 3-4 snows this month.


Too bad Facebook has a monopoly on the like button, because this sure deserves one.


----------



## Hannalie

Down to 33 already here thanks to the clear skies and snow on the ground. The dewpoint is 24 so plenty more room for the temp to fall. Advisories are getting closer they just posted one for ashtabula and nw counties of pa. I think we will get a nice surprise tomorrow.


----------



## Hannalie

Even if I don't get anything from this storm it is amazing to watch. This thing is going to be huge. The low near us is huge by itself, I can't imagine what it is going to look like when it phases.


----------



## fortydegnorth

38 degrees here and the rain is nearly past us. No work for us this round.


----------



## Mike S

any more info on any storms coming or maybe coming? I hope at least one more!


----------



## justgeorge

Rich Appuzo posted this on Facebook this morning, along with a link to a undeciperable map:

"The European model has been the most accurate in recent weeks, and now it shows a serious winter storm threat for the Ohio Valley, and it's *a storm that makes the current eastern blizzard look like a windy day with a few snow showers*."

Supposed to be the 15th-17th. I'll believe it when I see it. But, I'm doing my part to make sure it actually happens by leaving on my annual ski trip in the morning.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Mike S;1590969 said:


> any more info on any storms coming or maybe coming? I hope at least one more!


Next Friday, Saturday, & Sunday is something to watch.


----------



## Mike S

Well im also going to do my part, i should replace the plow on the dump truck but im not.... Every one make sure you say good bye to my ex90 snow dogg, one more push and it will be in my dumpster. LOL!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1590969 said:


> any more info on any storms coming or maybe coming? I hope at least one more!


Check your e-mail Mike.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1591097 said:


> Well im also going to do my part, i should replace the plow on the dump truck but im not.... Every one make sure you say good bye to my ex90 snow dogg, one more push and it will be in my dumpster. LOL!


What's wrong with the dogg??


----------



## Burkartsplow

Please tell us mike what happened? And pics would be great also. Not even that many pushes with it also!


----------



## fortydegnorth

justgeorge;1591085 said:


> Rich Appuzo posted this on Facebook this morning, along with a link to a undeciperable map:
> 
> "The European model has been the most accurate in recent weeks, and now it shows a serious winter storm threat for the Ohio Valley, and it's *a storm that makes the current eastern blizzard look like a windy day with a few snow showers*."
> 
> Supposed to be the 15th-17th. I'll believe it when I see it. But, I'm doing my part to make sure it actually happens by leaving on my annual ski trip in the morning.


This is the best news I've heard all week.


----------



## Mike S

The dogg i guess shouldnt be on my 4500 is what a dealer is saying even though it was matched up to my truck back when I bought it. The role on the mold board is starting to flaten out on the drivers side, it has broke every bolt once or more times, and it is tweaked on the plow side where u can hardly get it on and off the truck with out a skid steer with pallet forks. The bolts that mount the pump sheared off the other day during a salting event?????????? Dont ask me because I can honestly say I have no idea because the plow has been hardly used compared to everything else I have. Even my curtis is starting to fall apart and that truck is mainly used for the side walk crew!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1591103 said:


> Check your e-mail Mike.


Nothing in my email. I didnt get anything if you sent something.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1591281 said:


> Nothing in my email. I didnt get anything if you sent something.


Check again, I just sent it again to the e-mail I have. The contstruction one??? maybe it went to the spam folder???


----------



## Mike S

Got it thanks jp for keeping me in your circle! LOL! I hope hes right!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1591331 said:


> Got it thanks jp for keeping me in your circle! LOL! I hope hes right!


You want to stay in that circle you better get you check in the mail. lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Well I hope winter isn't over yet. I just got our new BOSS 9.2 DXT today, really want to find out how it does with the dual trip action. Young pup I hope this guy is even half rite!


----------



## SnoDaddy

fortydegnorth;1591165 said:


> This is the best news I've heard all week.


Then your an idiot. Gigantic snows are a nightmare for guys with multiple crews. For small guys that can quit when they want sure, I get it. big storms bring big probs like blown trannys blown hydro lines all kinds of **** that goes wrong ugh. no effin way, gimme 2'' snows all year


----------



## born2farm

SnoDaddy;1591555 said:


> Then your an idiot. Gigantic snows are a nightmare for guys with multiple crews. For small guys that can quit when they want sure, I get it. big storms bring big probs like blown trannys blown hydro lines all kinds of **** that goes wrong ugh. no effin way, gimme 2'' snows all year


glad I'm not the only one who feels this way


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1591563 said:


> glad I'm not the only one who feels this way


Who cares if your billing out 50k on somthing that big, i'll replace three trannys and a couple plows if that blows though..payup


----------



## Flawless440

SNOMACHINE;1591462 said:


> Well I hope winter isn't over yet. I just got our new BOSS 9.2 DXT today, really want to find out how it does with the dual trip action. Young pup I hope this guy is even half rite!


Just picked up ours as well, almost got it mounted... Hope the 9'2 isn't to much for my F250 6.0.. Kaffmenbuger wouldn't even mount it. It's so tall compared to our 8'2. Sure is pretty, look good with a bright red Ford behind it.


----------



## Young Pup

Easy guys it is only one model showing this. It is ONE WEEK out. Alot can change. 

But it doesn't matter if you are a small guy. Just because you are small, you don't quit if things are not going your way. You have a job that you have contracts for and you need to fulfill that commitment. Quitter never win, and winners never quit. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

here is where the storm is for the 13th/14th timeframe. We need it come back to the east. But it is in a much better spot than last night.


----------



## Burkartsplow

My brother has 14 inches already since 4 pm. He lives just west of Boston and the heavy stuff is not hitting till midnight to 3am. I said it was going to be bad and he did not believe me. He said it is f'ing crazy out there.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1591576 said:


> Just picked up ours as well, almost got it mounted... Hope the 9'2 isn't to much for my F250 6.0.. Kaffmenbuger wouldn't even mount it. It's so tall compared to our 8'2. Sure is pretty, look good with a bright red Ford behind it.


How much is your front end rated for? Mine isn't even the xt and it's a lot for mine. I have a 350 with the V10 rated at 5200lbs. The corners are only 6" off the ground, but it's my tires that are really squatting.

JP- I thought we were tossing the VDay storm out. The weekend after was looking pretty good, but now it's looking like a repeat of this weekend with another monster for the east coast...at least it was on the gfs and euro 12's.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1591598 said:


> My brother has 14 inches already since 4 pm. He lives just west of Boston and the heavy stuff is not hitting till midnight to 3am. I said it was going to be bad and he did not believe me. He said it is f'ing crazy out there.


I am going to call my brother on the Cape in the Morning. Last time I talked to him he still had power. Hope they all have power through the night. But, I see some have lost power already.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1591599 said:


> How much is your front end rated for? Mine isn't even the xt and it's a lot for mine. I have a 350 with the V10 rated at 5200lbs. The corners are only 6" off the ground, but it's my tires that are really squatting.
> 
> JP- I thought we were tossing the VDay storm out. The weekend after was looking pretty good, but now it's looking like a repeat of this weekend with another monster for the east coast...at least it was on the gfs and euro 12's.


The V day storm is making a come back. I am sure the model picture above will change 10 more times before then. Getting ready to post pics of next weekend storm that is showing up. So forgive me in advance for all the photos' lol


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the start of it:


----------



## Young Pup

12 hours after the start:


----------



## Young Pup

18 hours after the start:


----------



## Young Pup

30 hours after the start:????


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1591605 said:


> The V day storm is making a come back. I am sure the model picture above will change 10 more times before then. Getting ready to post pics of next weekend storm that is showing up. So forgive me in advance for all the photos' lol


Well I am taking the plows off the trucks this weekend and cleaning my trailer out on Sunday. That should really bring us some snow.

I never complain about pictures. There are a lot of ones that I can't grab from accuweatherpro. That Earl Barker site is great, but not for the stuff past 84 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

42 hours after the start:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1591611 said:


> Well I am taking the plows off the trucks this weekend and cleaning my trailer out on Sunday. That should really bring us some snow.
> 
> I never complain about pictures. There are a lot of ones that I can't grab from accuweatherpro. That Earl Barker site is great, but not for the stuff past 84 hours.


Ha Ha that is what I am doing on Saturday. The truck needs a bath and bad. I think something is rotten on the inside, I am not sure. lol


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1591599 said:


> How much is your front end rated for? Mine isn't even the xt and it's a lot for mine. I have a 350 with the V10 rated at 5200lbs. The corners are only 6" off the ground, but it's my tires that are really squatting.
> 
> JP- I thought we were tossing the VDay storm out. The weekend after was looking pretty good, but now it's looking like a repeat of this weekend with another monster for the east coast...at least it was on the gfs and euro 12's.


Specs read Min 4800 Max 6000.. Added front timbers to it.. There are alot of guys runnin the same set up on here. Just ordered some 10 ply tires from treadwright for it.. Wish they would get here before next week but don't think they will. If it breaks, then it breaks.. We have tore this truck down many times, front, back, engine etc. etc. dam 6.0.. waiting for the tranny to go. then replacing it with the ATS tranny 500,000 mile warranty


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1591617 said:


> Specs read Min 4800 Max 6000.. Added front timbers to it.. There are alot of guys runnin the same set up on here. Just ordered some 10 ply tires from treadwright for it.. Wish they would get here before next week but don't think they will. If it breaks, then it breaks.. We have tore this truck down many times, front, back, engine etc. etc. dam 6.0.. waiting for the tranny to go. then replacing it with the ATS tranny 500,000 mile warranty


Drive it till the wheels fall off. :laughing: You should be fine with the new tires. I need new rears and may move these E's to the rear and get something stronger for the front before next winter.
I got the V10 to avoid those pesky 6.0's. It's great so far, but it's a monster of an engine. My 2500 on the other hand is literally being driven until that thing falls apart. It's been on 7 cylinders for a year now....Had a spark plug break then got an easy out stuck in it. It's still pushing snow and making money, but it's time for some serious work on the engine, manifolds, and tailgate.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1591614 said:


> Ha Ha that is what I am doing on Saturday. The truck needs a bath and bad. I think something is rotten on the inside, I am not sure. lol


At my old company one of the guys left a piss bottle behind one of the seats and it leaked out. That truck smelled like urine for 6 months. We had the same problem with one of the dumps and found a really old cheeseburger wedged under the seat. It wouldn't be as funny today now that I am the one making the truck payments. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1591626 said:


> At my old company one of the guys left a piss bottle behind one of the seats and it leaked out. That truck smelled like urine for 6 months. We had the same problem with one of the dumps and found a really old cheeseburger wedged under the seat. It wouldn't be as funny today now that I am the one making the truck payments. :laughing:


Heck I am just hoping it is the wet carpet in there. lol


----------



## Young Pup

A live feed from Boston:

http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive

Edit: It just went off air. lol


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1591627 said:


> Heck I am just hoping it is the wet carpet in there. lol


Get one of those moisture sucking jars form a boat or RV store. I got one when I left a window open in a huge storm (had a puddle of water on the floor). It did well at absorbing the smell and the moisture.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1591631 said:


> Get one of those moisture sucking jars form a boat or RV store. I got one when I left a window open in a huge storm (had a puddle of water on the floor). It did well at absorbing the smell and the moisture.


Thanks for the tip, I will do that in the am. :waving:


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1591614 said:


> Ha Ha that is what I am doing on Saturday. The truck needs a bath and bad. I think something is rotten on the inside, I am not sure. lol


FYI, 6 month old coffee smells just like a dead rotten mouse.


----------



## Young Pup

Then 2 days later: Plenty of chances for snow.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1591635 said:


> FYI, 6 month old coffee smells just like a dead rotten mouse.


Damn, there is some spilled coffee in there.  Probably the wetness brought it back to life.


----------



## Young Pup

Then we have this way out in fantasy land. If only these models would hold true, then we all would be wishing for springtime.


----------



## chevyman51

My plow is un hooked and truck is gonna get a good bath after I get home from the gun store tomorrow.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

chevyman51;1591645 said:


> My plow is un hooked and truck is gonna get a good bath after I get home from the gun store tomorrow.


You might be all day at the gun store with the lines the way they are!


----------



## fortydegnorth

SnoDaddy;1591555 said:


> Then your an idiot. Gigantic snows are a nightmare for guys with multiple crews. For small guys that can quit when they want sure, I get it. big storms bring big probs like blown trannys blown hydro lines all kinds of **** that goes wrong ugh. no effin way, gimme 2'' snows all year


I don't think I'm an idiot at all. After 17 years of being in business I realize that a forecast model that is well over a week away is likely not very accurate. So when I see a chance of potential snow I think of it as work that pays my bills. I don't think a small guy can quit when they want any more than a "big" guy. Anyone can quit if they want to walk away from a contract, risk lawsuits and fail at their business. We have been through a lot of trucks in 17 years and we have never blown a transmission. That "monster" storm that I am hoping for will likely just be a few inches here, we'll make our money and move onto the next one just like we always have. If the big snows stress you that much and it's that horrible I'd suggest downsizing and maybe take a couple months off in the winter. I hear Florida is nice this time of year.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1591571 said:


> Who cares if your billing out 50k on somthing that big, i'll replace three trannys and a couple plows if that blows though..payup


I agree if the trannys blow at the end of the storm. Its those mid storm break downs that kill me lol.


----------



## chevyman51

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1591683 said:


> You might be all day at the gun store with the lines the way they are!


I know me and a couple friends are going down to buds gun shop in Lexington. I bought a gun last night I won't buy another maybe just some ammo.


----------



## jk4718

Yes I would want the snow, but I think the funny part is that the East Coast would get hammered again. :laughing:


----------



## NickT

Ready to go !!' Anyone want to guess what this storm will be called??


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1591835 said:
 

> Yes I would want the snow, but I think the funny part is that the East Coast would get hammered again. :laughing:


It would be nice to see this storm come true.


----------



## wnwniner

any other forecast models showing the same thing? Or at least same ideas? Anyone looking at the euro model, its supposedly more accurate than the gfs.


----------



## jk4718

wnwniner;1591871 said:


> any other forecast models showing the same thing? Or at least same ideas? Anyone looking at the euro model, its supposedly more accurate than the gfs.


I'm sure someone will be more optimistic, but after looking at the gfs and the euro it doesn't look good for us. The storm shown above is now being shown by both as developing below us is Kentucky/ Tennessee and then pulling up into the Northeast. The only moisture that it shows us catching is some back end stuff. These models have been horrible past 7 days so anything can happen. Overall it keeps bouncing back and forth enough that I give up on watching them. I have a patio estimate today and two more to finish up so I'm writing off any snow unless something huge changes. 
Below is the 10 day Euro (gag):


----------



## Mike S

Its over................


----------



## 4700dan

Maybe have 1 or 2 more events but winter pretty much over :realmad:


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1591884 said:


> I'm sure someone will be more optimistic, but after looking at the gfs and the euro it doesn't look good for us. The storm shown above is now being shown by both as developing below us is Kentucky/ Tennessee and then pulling up into the Northeast. The only moisture that it shows us catching is some back end stuff. These models have been horrible past 7 days so anything can happen. Overall it keeps bouncing back and forth enough that I give up on watching them. I have a patio estimate today and two more to finish up so I'm writing off any snow unless something huge changes.
> Below is the 10 day Euro (gag):


Man you sure do a lot of hardscape estimates.. Are you in the garden show this month? I use to do all the shows, now my business has grown so much i can't handle the work load from the shows. Try to do to much..


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1591965 said:


> Man you sure do a lot of hardscape estimates.. Are you in the garden show this month? I use to do all the shows, now my business has grown so much i can't handle the work load from the shows. Try to do to much..


80% Of our work is pavers. I would love to have to never touch a plant and i have never mowed. I was at the show in the past, but now I am to the point where referrals keep the work coming in. Last year we did no advertising, but I need to do something for to feed a second crew. I have a few things in the works, but its top secret. Lol


----------



## BruceK

Just got off the horn with a buddy in NH. Going down his drive this morning the 30" snow angled him off the side of the drive and he is hung up pretty good. He is waiting for a friend with an endloader to come get him out. Said truck is blocking the drive such that you cant drive past it so the loader will have to make a path through the yard to get behind him. He's pretty bummed but laughing about it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Mike S;1591929 said:


> Its over................





4700dan;1591940 said:


> Maybe have 1 or 2 more events but winter pretty much over :realmad:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1591999 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I know I know, I was just seeing if I could get people fired up. It didnt work......:laughing: I was waiting for jp to chime in!!!!!


----------



## muffy189

If memory serves me right we were saying that this time last year


----------



## Mike S

muffy189;1592026 said:


> If memory serves me right we were saying that this time last year


Well thats not good because we where done last year around this time...............................


----------



## muffy189

Mike S;1592031 said:


> Well thats not good because we where done last year around this time...............................


Ya we were but I think we still have some snow yet


----------



## Hannalie

Can't count on the weather but I certainly can count on some good deer steak and an 18 pack of 16 ouncers for 12.99!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1592006 said:


> I know I know, I was just seeing if I could get people fired up. It didnt work......:laughing: I was waiting for jp to chime in!!!!!


How is this for chiming in. Truck is almost already for the next storm. Need to finish up on the inside of it. lol


----------



## Mike S

At least your not posting 1970 models any more lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1592083 said:


> At least your not posting 1970 models any more lol.


Freaking birds pelted the truck.  :realmad:

Here is some from the 1990's enjoy:

http://www.listal.com/list/supermodels-of-the-1990


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1592067 said:


> Can't count on the weather but I certainly can count on some good deer steak and an 18 pack of 16 ouncers for 12.99!


Man we are on the same page! Stopped at the drive thru earlier and just fired up the grill. Tough to beat a fresh deer steak and cold beer. Just think.....a week ago we were dropping our blades starting an 8 hour push.


----------



## Young Pup

Just was reading over in the Connecticut thread. those guys are screwed up there. Lets's get some bobcats loaded up and head n/e. I have not heard from my brother in awhile. Last I talked to him he still had power and I got these pictures from him.


----------



## Young Pup

Picture # 2


----------



## Young Pup

And this one, my cousin posted from someone in Fairfield Connecticut on FB.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I tried offering bobcat services to those up there. No one really responded but I bet they wish they had the 4 or 5 machines I was going to bring up!


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1592184 said:


> I tried offering bobcat services to those up there. No one really responded but I bet they wish they had the 4 or 5 machines I was going to bring up!


Bet they wish the responded now. I have seen some crazy pictures from up there.


----------



## Hannalie

Could have made some cheese just clearing driveways up there.


----------



## Young Pup

Remember those model pictures I posted last night. Well, tonight the model shows us the middle finger. lol No storm for us next weekend. The V Day storm is still off to the s/e of us though. I am sure the models will show something different tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Until we reach this day. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Another pic.


----------



## SnoDaddy

fortydegnorth;1591758 said:


> I don't think I'm an idiot at all. After 17 years of being in business I realize that a forecast model that is well over a week away is likely not very accurate. So when I see a chance of potential snow I think of it as work that pays my bills. I don't think a small guy can quit when they want any more than a "big" guy. Anyone can quit if they want to walk away from a contract, risk lawsuits and fail at their business. We have been through a lot of trucks in 17 years and we have never blown a transmission. That "monster" storm that I am hoping for will likely just be a few inches here, we'll make our money and move onto the next one just like we always have. If the big snows stress you that much and it's that horrible I'd suggest downsizing and maybe take a couple months off in the winter. I hear Florida is nice this time of year.


I still think your an idiot if you need a giant snow to pay your bills, budget better and you can join me in Florida or maybe in your 17 supposed years of business you would learn to 
Budget accordingly. Last time I checked no one was that serious on this forum. A lot of bull****ters on here.


----------



## Young Pup

#$!#$!#$!#$#@!


----------



## SnoDaddy

Flawless440;1591571 said:


> Who cares if your billing out 50k on somthing that big, i'll replace three trannys and a couple plows if that blows though..payup


Show me your paperwork on billing out 50k on a single storm please. .....big storms blow. Hate them. I have seasonals they kill the bottom line with seasonals.


----------



## jk4718

Calm down snodaddy.
1) He didn't say he "needed" it to pay his bills. 
2) 50k on a 2-3' storm wouldn't be out of question if you have the trucks and equipment to back it up. 
3) Your seasonals carry the same risks and rewards that choosing hourly does. Where you made out like a bandit last year, people on hourly would make out on a big one. 

I personally said I love big snows, because I think it's fun to plow. Do I make more on my tiered accounts at 2" rather than 10'? Hell yes. Would I still like making mountains of snow? Hell yes. Chevy vs Ford or Republican vs Democrat we all have our opinions.


----------



## BruceK

Wall Street Journal article on the downward pressure on removal fees and rising insurance costs.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324906004578292210294641832.html



> Heavy snowfall should be good for snow removers. But too much all at once can force them to pay large amounts of overtime, and in some cases the firms are locked into contracts that cap the amount of revenue they will receive in a season, no matter how much snow falls.


----------



## Mike S

Thats funny, "show me your paperwork". Hahaha!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Hannalie;1592067 said:


> Can't count on the weather but I certainly can count on some good deer steak and an 18 pack of 16 ouncers for 12.99!


That's what I'm talking about. Just smoked me a deer in the smoker last week Thumbs Up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

SnoDaddy;1592506 said:


> I still think your an idiot if you need a giant snow to pay your bills, budget better and you can join me in Florida or maybe in your 17 supposed years of business you would learn to
> Budget accordingly. Last time I checked no one was that serious on this forum. A lot of bull****ters on here.





SnoDaddy;1592510 said:


> Show me your paperwork on billing out 50k on a single storm please. .....big storms blow. Hate them. I have seasonals they kill the bottom line with seasonals.


What's with the name calling and harsh attitude?  Did you miss nap time?


----------



## BruceK

Just looking at the long range models for Dayton and I'm starting to believe the next measurable snow will fall in December.


----------



## Flawless440

SnoDaddy;1592510 said:


> Show me your paperwork on billing out 50k on a single storm please. .....big storms blow. Hate them. I have seasonals they kill the bottom line with seasonals.


Well thats the problem, i don't touch seasonals. Won't even bid on them. I know last season seasonals kick ass. That December round i billed 20K. No i have never billed out a 50k storm, if we got the 08 blizzard roll though again i promise i would bill out 50k, and the contracts would take all summer to pay the invoices. My company is 3 times the size it was in 08.. So bring on the big snow, it would take a week to clean it up. Guys would love the hours, cry the whole time but love the coin.


----------



## Flawless440

Got this bad boy mounted... Pry for small snow:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Flawless needs a blizzard so he can buy himself some gravel! Your wife must be nothing like my fiance or should would have made you buy that before buying that new plow! haha


----------



## Flawless440

Found this pic, thought it was great


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1593119 said:


> Flawless needs a blizzard so he can buy himself some gravel! Your wife must be nothing like my fiance or should would have made you buy that before buying that new plow! haha


Such a on going fight, Plan is to stamp concrete, i can do it cheaper they paying someone to black top it. Now the township is kicking the business out. So we are looking at a 400K property, then rent this property out.. It's hell trying to get approved for that much of a monthly payment. If that happens then just gravel it all before it go's up for rent.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1593119 said:


> Flawless needs a blizzard so he can buy himself some gravel! Your wife must be nothing like my fiance or should would have made you buy that before buying that new plow! haha


I was thinking the same thing after I saw the Audi sitting in the driveway!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Flawless440;1593131 said:


> Such a on going fight, Plan is to stamp concrete, i can do it cheaper they paying someone to black top it. Now the township is kicking the business out. So we are looking at a 400K property, then rent this property out.. It's hell trying to get approved for that much of a monthly payment. If that happens then just gravel it all before it go's up for rent.


Jefferson township is a pain.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Flawless440;1593096 said:


> Well thats the problem, i don't touch seasonals. Won't even bid on them. I know last season seasonals kick ass. That December round i billed 20K. No i have never billed out a 50k storm, if we got the 08 blizzard roll though again i promise i would bill out 50k, and the contracts would take all summer to pay the invoices. My company is 3 times the size it was in 08.. So bring on the big snow, it would take a week to clean it up. Guys would love the hours, cry the whole time but love the coin.


I have 3 seasonal accounts which totals $164,654.85 per year. But have many very large distribution centers that we service. That yes I can very easily send out over 50 grand in invoices after a single 4-6 inch event. But I'm not trying to beat my own drum here. The thing is, that seasonals are not a bad thing if there bid correctly. When I bid my seasonals there all minimum 3 year contracts and all figured by square footage with islands and sidewalks being a additional percentage figured into the overall cost to the customer. I figure in 1 possible blizzard event into the three year deal just to cover my end. Lots of large customers like the seasonals because they can the figure it as a budget as do I also. My seasonals are on a 5 payment system November 1st to March 1st payments. Now It works out really well having a mixture of customers with different invoicing types weather it be hourly, per push in 2 inch intervals, or seasonals. I think in my end it helps because if that's what the customer wants we are happy to accommodate them or be able to give them quotes in 3 or 4 different options at one time to let them look at the options that they have. Just my opinion and it works very well for us. By the way very nice upgrade on the plow!!! And I say bring on the big snow as well!!!!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

SnoDaddy;1592510 said:


> Show me your paperwork on billing out 50k on a single storm please. .....big storms blow. Hate them. I have seasonals they kill the bottom line with seasonals.


Maybe you should learn to bid seasonals better if your worried about making money after a large snow event. If you lose money that's your own fault!


----------



## PlowTeam5

So about this next weekend snow????


----------



## 525Enterprises

Everything I see from the models shows the low headed to the south of Columbus. That means good snow to Columbus and north...


----------



## PlowTeam5

525Enterprises;1593247 said:


> Everything I see from the models shows the low headed to the south of Columbus. That means good snow to Columbus and north...


I like what I am hearing.


----------



## Mike S

Show me your paper work SNOMACHINE! LOL!!!!!!! JK!


----------



## Flawless440

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1593143 said:


> Jefferson township is a pain.


They are the worst, they took me to court. Had to go down to Franklin County court house with my attorney.. Bunch of B.S, had letters from the whole neighborhood behind my property. Pretty much lost, i could take it to trial but not worth the attorney fees


----------



## Flawless440

SNOMACHINE;1593156 said:


> I have 3 seasonal accounts which totals $164,654.85 per year. But have many very large distribution centers that we service. That yes I can very easily send out over 50 grand in invoices after a single 4-6 inch event. But I'm not trying to beat my own drum here. The thing is, that seasonals are not a bad thing if there bid correctly. When I bid my seasonals there all minimum 3 year contracts and all figured by square footage with islands and sidewalks being a additional percentage figured into the overall cost to the customer. I figure in 1 possible blizzard event into the three year deal just to cover my end. Lots of large customers like the seasonals because they can the figure it as a budget as do I also. My seasonals are on a 5 payment system November 1st to March 1st payments. Now It works out really well having a mixture of customers with different invoicing types weather it be hourly, per push in 2 inch intervals, or seasonals. I think in my end it helps because if that's what the customer wants we are happy to accommodate them or be able to give them quotes in 3 or 4 different options at one time to let them look at the options that they have. Just my opinion and it works very well for us. By the way very nice upgrade on the plow!!! And I say bring on the big snow as well!!!!


Great IntelThumbs Up Think i just learned more about seasonals in your post they i have in my career.. They are not real poplar here in Columbus.. Up north you guys actually get snow.. More of a Brickmen thing


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1593326 said:


> I like what I am hearing.


Keeping the faith also!!!!! Atleast we had some time to get stuff fixed or to atleast drink some beer!

I bent the snow dogg back today! Im a half an inch off on the radius on the mold board still but oh well.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Mike S;1593328 said:


> Show me your paper work SNOMACHINE! LOL!!!!!!! JK!


Honestly if he wanted to drive up here I'd show them all! But he better bring a change of britches after I show him. Cause he'll be s$$tting himself. Lol


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Flawless440;1593336 said:


> Great IntelThumbs Up Think i just learned more about seasonals in your post they i have in my career.. They are not real poplar here in Columbus.. Up north you guys actually get snow.. More of a Brickmen thing


Brickman is a whole conversation in its self!! But I'm willing to help anybody as long as its appreciated.

Seasonals in my opinion aren't profitable to me unless it gets to be 600,000 square feet or larger. But I do one that's only 190,000 square feet. That's only because its a school district and they have to be budgeted.

Yeah we average about 40 inches a year here. Columbus average is I believe around 28 per year. But I can remember years where you guys have gotten more that we had in a season also but that's Mother Nature for ya. In all seriousness I have a lead on a couple very large places down that way that would like us to bid seasonal landscape & snow down there. But we're weighing the options and crunching numbers if it does happen its a large decision. The biggest of all would be finding someone that you could trust!


----------



## jk4718

Looks who's back....The snow forecast is only around an inch, but the moisture is finally over us.


----------



## ohiosnow chevy

pulled all the add ons off the truck and sold her today now im on the hunt for a new rig for next year so im out of the game watching from the sidelines the rest of this year


----------



## allseasons87

ohiosnow chevy;1593429 said:


> pulled all the add ons off the truck and sold her today now im on the hunt for a new rig for next year so im out of the game watching from the sidelines the rest of this year


Don't you have customers to service? Winters not over yet!


----------



## Mike S

I love this website!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1593442 said:


> Don't you have customers to service? Winters not over yet!


I got one for sale $3000, use for a month then sell it


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## jk4718

Ok, we need it to snow so everyone can be happy again. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1593492 said:


> Ok, we need it to snow so everyone can be happy again. :laughing:


Speak for yourself, this is some real entertainment here. lol :laughing: The snow can't get here fast enough. I am getting bored. :waving:


----------



## chevyman51

This thread is getting good but dear god it needs to snow or get warm I am going crazy


----------



## Young Pup

Back to the weather. Here is the nam:


----------



## Hannalie

Yeah probably not gonna happen. Long range nam is right up there with hour 384 on the gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1593542 said:


> Yeah probably not gonna happen. Long range nam is right up there with hour 384 on the gfs.


What long range nam??? the nam only goes out to 84 hours????


----------



## Flawless440

Some popcorn and budlight sounds good right now


----------



## Hannalie

Anything past 48 hours is long range for the nam. I was comparing the reliability of the models.


----------



## Hannalie

Guess we could start posting some pics of the dgex too if it has a storm too. The nam is the only one that has the vday storm that far north. The euro is going to cave to the hr 84 nam...said no one ever lol


----------



## Young Pup

Here is where the gfs is at. It is looking better.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

dlcequip;1593583 said:


> I think snodaddy and snomachine are in a league of there own. I dont care if it snows one inch or blizzards i just would like it to snow. Because i just love to plow snow


I'm with you! These guys who knit pick and b*tch about the perfect amount of snow to push..... WTF?  
After last year I'm happy just to get any plowable snow. 3" or 3' bring it on!
Some people I guess always have to cry about something......


----------



## Northeastsnow

Originally Posted by SNOMACHINE 
I have 3 seasonal accounts which totals $164,654.85 per year. But have many very large distribution centers that we service. That yes I can very easily send out over 50 grand in invoices after a single 4-6 inch event. But I'm not trying to beat my own drum here. The thing is, that seasonals are not a bad thing if there bid correctly. When I bid my seasonals there all minimum 3 year contracts and all figured by square footage with islands and sidewalks being a additional percentage figured into the overall cost to the customer. I figure in 1 possible blizzard event into the three year deal just to cover my end. Lots of large customers like the seasonals because they can the figure it as a budget as do I also. My seasonals are on a 5 payment system November 1st to March 1st payments. Now It works out really well having a mixture of customers with different invoicing types weather it be hourly, per push in 2 inch intervals, or seasonals. I think in my end it helps because if that's what the customer wants we are happy to accommodate them or be able to give them quotes in 3 or 4 different options at one time to let them look at the options that they have. Just my opinion and it works very well for us. By the way very nice upgrade on the plow!!! And I say bring on the big snow as well!!!! 

Great Intel Think i just learned more about seasonals in your post they i have in my career.. They are not real poplar here in Columbus.. Up north you guys actually get snow.. More of a Brickmen thing 
__________________
06 F250 Diesel..600HP Crew Cab New Boss 9'2 V
07 Chevy 2500 Gas Boss 8.2 V, Byers Bulk Spreader
02 GMC Diesel Crew Meyer E-60 8 Ft, Snow Ex 575 Spreader
00 Chevy 3500 Snow Ex 8000
00 F450 Crew 7.3 Diesel, 9ft Western, Buyers Bulk Spreader

97 GMC 7500 60ft Bucket/Dump, Big Carlton Chipper
Mustang Track Loader Blade, Bucket
Toro Dingo
Honda Snow Blowers


Home Of The Buckeyes 


Seasonal contracts are great if you know how to bid the correctly, most guys thing that its easy money, however you can loss alot real quick as well im sure SNOW can back me up on that... we bill about 35,ooo in seasonal contracts per month mainly on Walmarts and Large industrial complexes out of that we spend close to 10,000 in labor and another 2000 on fuel. I think that brickman has ruined the seasonal contracts for most guys because they will just under cut someone by 20,000 and still make a profit.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Northeastsnow;1593661 said:


> Originally Posted by SNOMACHINE
> I have 3 seasonal accounts which totals $164,654.85 per year. But have many very large distribution centers that we service. That yes I can very easily send out over 50 grand in invoices after a single 4-6 inch event. But I'm not trying to beat my own drum here. The thing is, that seasonals are not a bad thing if there bid correctly. When I bid my seasonals there all minimum 3 year contracts and all figured by square footage with islands and sidewalks being a additional percentage figured into the overall cost to the customer. I figure in 1 possible blizzard event into the three year deal just to cover my end. Lots of large customers like the seasonals because they can the figure it as a budget as do I also. My seasonals are on a 5 payment system November 1st to March 1st payments. Now It works out really well having a mixture of customers with different invoicing types weather it be hourly, per push in 2 inch intervals, or seasonals. I think in my end it helps because if that's what the customer wants we are happy to accommodate them or be able to give them quotes in 3 or 4 different options at one time to let them look at the options that they have. Just my opinion and it works very well for us. By the way very nice upgrade on the plow!!! And I say bring on the big snow as well!!!!
> 
> Great Intel Think i just learned more about seasonals in your post they i have in my career.. They are not real poplar here in Columbus.. Up north you guys actually get snow.. More of a Brickmen thing
> __________________
> 06 F250 Diesel..600HP Crew Cab New Boss 9'2 V
> 07 Chevy 2500 Gas Boss 8.2 V, Byers Bulk Spreader
> 02 GMC Diesel Crew Meyer E-60 8 Ft, Snow Ex 575 Spreader
> 00 Chevy 3500 Snow Ex 8000
> 00 F450 Crew 7.3 Diesel, 9ft Western, Buyers Bulk Spreader
> 
> 97 GMC 7500 60ft Bucket/Dump, Big Carlton Chipper
> Mustang Track Loader Blade, Bucket
> Toro Dingo
> Honda Snow Blowers
> 
> Home Of The Buckeyes
> 
> Seasonal contracts are great if you know how to bid the correctly, most guys thing that its easy money, however you can loss alot real quick as well im sure SNOW can back me up on that... we bill about 35,ooo in seasonal contracts per month mainly on Walmarts and Large industrial complexes out of that we spend close to 10,000 in labor and another 2000 on fuel. I think that brickman has ruined the seasonal contracts for most guys because they will just under cut someone by 20,000 and still make a profit.


So why's Brickman able to bid seasonal's at such a lower cost? Brickman got ran out of Northwest Ohio due to the fact that they were way over priced! But before they got ran out they tried to buy out the largest snow removal company in the Toledo area. But the owner sent them packing! I've noticed that this is how Brickman works, in order for them to move into a market area they have to buy out a business, I've never seen them just come in and start a new location without doing this as far as I know. So are they making a profit from lower labor costs? Buying bulk materials, vehicles, cheapest snow removal equipment they can buy, are they not offering benefits to employee's? Are they self insured?

On the other hand how many employee's are they paying vs. you or me? They have corporate secretaries, accounting, marketing, lawyers on staff, managers, human resources & all the others lined in the chain of command. So realistically there overhead is at a much larger scale! They have to bring in much more money than what we do.

So the question is: Is Brickman that cheap? Or are we too expensive?

Fyi: I DO NOT LIKE NATIONALS! But they are here and not going anywhere. So I try to understand the business & what makes them work!


----------



## Northeastsnow

I agree with all your comments just personal experience with zone manager and a Walmart, I bid something like 20,000 per year they came in at 5,000 with salt of course they were so low and manager was not fooled by all the smoke and mirrors and asked them how they could do it for that price his response was we a Brickman were are the biggest baddest snow company in the US needless to say he was asked to leave the office and take his Big bad 30 page contract with him ( in peices of course) 

Corporate company's supply us with about 25 % of our work so I play the game but don't always agree with there practices in business


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1593621 said:


> I'm with you! These guys who knit pick and b*tch about the perfect amount of snow to push..... WTF?
> After last year I'm happy just to get any plowable snow. 3" or 3' bring it on!
> Some people I guess always have to cry about something......


Mid-Ohio i'm with ya! You don't see me complaining on here. And i want it to snow as much as the other guy does. Yeah i make more money on my seasonal's if it doesn't snow but with that i make lots more money if it does in the overall picture. If that's how a customer wants to pay then i roll with it! I just don't appreciate someone on here crying & calling someone an idiot for saying they want a huge storm or large snow event. To each there own! Heck if we were to be covered in 2-3 foot of snow we would be talking about the experiences we had years down the road. A storm like that would be a hit with the economy down the road with snow removal companies buying more equipment!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Northeastsnow;1593790 said:


> I agree with all your comments just personal experience with zone manager and a Walmart, I bid something like 20,000 per year they came in at 5,000 with salt of course they were so low and manager was not fooled by all the smoke and mirrors and asked them how they could do it for that price his response was we a Brickman were are the biggest baddest snow company in the US needless to say he was asked to leave the office and take his Big bad 30 page contract with him ( in peices of course)
> 
> Corporate company's supply us with about 25 % of our work so I play the game but don't always agree with there practices in business


I agree with ya! Biggest baddest snow company in the US! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing

Unfortunately all managers are not that smart!


----------



## jk4718

SNOMACHINE;1593787 said:


> So why's Brickman able to bid seasonal's at such a lower cost? Brickman got ran out of Northwest Ohio due to the fact that they were way over priced! But before they got ran out they tried to buy out the largest snow removal company in the Toledo area. But the owner sent them packing! I've noticed that this is how Brickman works, in order for them to move into a market area they have to buy out a business, I've never seen them just come in and start a new location without doing this as far as I know. So are they making a profit from lower labor costs? Buying bulk materials, vehicles, cheapest snow removal equipment they can buy, are they not offering benefits to employee's? Are they self insured?
> 
> On the other hand how many employee's are they paying vs. you or me? They have corporate secretaries, accounting, marketing, lawyers on staff, managers, human resources & all the others lined in the chain of command. So realistically there overhead is at a much larger scale! They have to bring in much more money than what we do.
> 
> So the question is: Is Brickman that cheap? Or are we too expensive?
> 
> Fyi: I DO NOT LIKE NATIONALS! But they are here and not going anywhere. So I try to understand the business & what makes them work!


*Can you imagine a better foundation to start a company?* One of their first maintenance contracts was Ray Kroc (founder of Mc Donald's). Their business model was actually written by a consulting statistician that helped the Japanese manufacturers recover from world war 2.

*Can you imagine a better motivated employee?* Their one key is the H-2B visa program. In 2008 they had 3,872 H-2B migrant workers with a wage range of $6.65-$9.68. Those workers are tied specifically to Brickman and if they quit or are fired they are deported.

*Can you imagine better profits?* The company profited 9.2 million in 2004. That sounds like a lot, but they had sales of 383.6 million. That's good money, but a profit of only .0239 They can make more money doing more work at lower margains. Having that cash also means that you negotiating your own deals with Ford and get them painted in your own brown poop color.

Brickman is a hydra at this point. There are too many heads to cut off, so if it loses one it's not a big deal. The hydra will only die from within by mismanagement. You have to admit that they have it figured out and I have always seen good work from them. Two things I know from when they headhunted me: They use averages and pricing models for all of their properties (lose on some, win on others). Their bids are computer generated, enter the numbers and the pricing spits out. Finally, they make the most money off "enhancements", tree removal, planting, fert, pruning, sidewalk repairs.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Thats crazy! They lure you in with low ball pricing then rape you with extras & add ons


----------



## Hannalie

Well if one of the blizzards on the 12z gfs verify I will be happy. Give me 2 or 3 of those monsters and I'll considering taking the summer off.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Nice amount of snow over the next two weeks....


----------



## MahonLawnCare

So do we have anything on tap for V-Day, I was seeing snow earlier then nothing and now chances of snow...what do you guys think


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1594228 said:


> So do we have anything on tap for V-Day, I was seeing snow earlier then nothing and now chances of snow...what do you guys think


At this very moment, I will say no snow. Right now, down near the Ohio river looks ok for snow. But I am sure that will change on the late night runs.


----------



## Flawless440

Checking in.... Love the Brickmen Gossip


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Thanks jp..keep me posted buddy


----------



## wnwniner

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1593990 said:


> Nice amount of snow over the next two weeks....


Looks like 4-5" for central Ohio. If I told my wife she'd be getting 4" over 2 weeks, she'd be pumped!:laughing:

Hopefully it comes in a few bigger storms than a bunch of small ones (Thats what she said!:laughing:
Sorry-its been a long day! Hope we get some work soon


----------



## MahonLawnCare

alright jp, i know this is completely unrelated but you are the expert, what do you think we are in for precip wise this landscape year?


----------



## Mike S

Weather talk? This isn't the place for that! Lol! Jk!


----------



## BruceK

Except for extreme northern Ohio I think that map could be misleading. I wouldn't get too excited. As much as I hate to say it I am ready to throw in the towel for this season. Now it is time to get ready for farming in a drought again.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Mike S;1594481 said:


> Weather talk? This isn't the place for that! Lol! Jk!


This is a weather forum, right? You son of a $$%$#:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1594442 said:


> alright jp, i know this is completely unrelated but you are the expert, what do you think we are in for precip wise this landscape year?


Whoaaaa. I am no expert. :laughing: I am not sure what to expect. I hope the drought that is still on going in the plains doesn't make it way back here again. Too early to tell imo.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1594481 said:


> Weather talk? This isn't the place for that! Lol! Jk!


Hey now, quit picking on the weather. The left model doesn't know what the right model is going to do. lol


----------



## BruceK

Now I know we need some snow when you start talking about left handed and right handed models. Heck you can't even tell what handed they are when they don't have any clothes on.


----------



## Mike S

Just having fun


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1594532 said:


> Now I know we need some snow when you start talking about left handed and right handed models. Heck you can't even tell what handed they are when they don't have any clothes on.


Ok how about close but no cigar on tonights models for the V Day snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1594548 said:


> Just having fun


No fun allowed.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1594499 said:


> Whoaaaa. I am no expert. :laughing: I am not sure what to expect. I hope the drought that is still on going in the plains doesn't make it way back here again. Too early to tell imo.


Oh goodness, I don't think I can mentally handle another drought.


----------



## Hannalie

GEFS well west of the operational run. Thats an amped solution for a GEFS run so things still look good for the presidents day storm. The operational run was apparently slightly cracked out. I think some type of event is going to happen this weekend with the potential for a large storm. The CMC looked insane too.


----------



## Hannalie

Also that is a 993 mb low on the gefs which was close to the same pressure shown 5 days out for Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

English???


----------



## Hannalie

The GEFS combines individual member runs of the GFS. I think there are twelve members to the GEFS and it averages them out to create a solution that should be the most likely to happen. When it is showing something strong it is a good sign that the majority of the members showed a strong storm making it more likely to verify. The operational run is only a single run of the GFS and at times it gets a little confused to say the least. 993mb is the pressure of the storm, the lower the pressure the stronger the storm. Anything that rivals a storm like sandy is significant. Not saying it will be like sandy but it looks like it will be a strong storm. The fact that it has consistenly shown a storm for a fair amount of runs is promising. Since it is still 5 or so days out the track of the storm is going to wobble and we will get a better idea once the storm comes on shore in the pacific nw. Once that happens models tend to get a better grasp on what it will do.


----------



## jk4718

We now have two good ones to watch...Next Tuesday and next Friday. All of the models are showing this storm. Even the Euro is showing us some love. This could be a good one to watch.


----------



## Hannalie

Better hope the euro verifies cause the gfs looked toasty. Let's see what 12z has to say the gfs is halfway done.


----------



## PlowTeam5

jk4718;1594875 said:


> We now have two good ones to watch...Next Tuesday and next Friday. All of the models are showing this storm. Even the Euro is showing us some love. This could be a good one to watch.


I was about to put the plow up in storage and pull the boat out and get it ready for this coming boating season.


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1594985 said:


> I was about to put the plow up in storage and pull the boat out and get it ready for this coming boating season.


I was about to put mine away too. Maybe I should, just to make sure the snow does come.


----------



## kc2006

I've been thinking about pulling my salter for a week now. I need to get my boat in the garage and start replacing the floor, my largeness broke through in a spot.


----------



## BruceK

Now everyone is getting in the spirit. Put everything away. December is a long way off.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1594482 said:


> Except for extreme northern Ohio I think that map could be misleading. I wouldn't get too excited. As much as I hate to say it I am ready to throw in the towel for this season. Now it is time to get ready for farming in a drought again.


Being that you are a farmer I don't suppose you allow anyone to bow hunt deer or shoot coyotes do ya? I ask because I have family in the dayton area and I am always looking for new places to deer and yote hunt.

Either way thanks!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, nice surprise on radar this morning. One model did have it a little further north last night but even this is pressing more north than that.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## chevyman51

It's snowing pretty good here but it's not sticking to anything but the grass


----------



## Young Pup

Light snow about 1/2 mile west of Downtown Columbus. Been snowing for 30 minutes or more.


----------



## BruceK

Bossman - we already have someone hunting our property, deer, turkey and coyote. So far he has been keeping the populations in check but if it gets ahead of us I'll keep you in mind.

15 minutes of very light snow here earlier. No coating. Still waiting for December.


----------



## wnwniner

any snow for us this weekend?


----------



## Young Pup

wnwniner;1596148 said:


> any snow for us this weekend?


Looking like some light snow at the moment.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1596170 said:


> Looking like some light snow at the moment.


I saw that, you thinking like 1'' or less or anything possibly plowable?


----------



## racer47

1.5 on ground in chillicothe ohio 45601 to warm to stick on lots and road.. been feeding wood burner and building pumps, did 3 a few weeks ago for jeff miller i think he and his subs do all the meiyers store in columbus . built a few more this week for a few outher guys if anyone needs meyer pump rebuilt pm me.. i also have rebuilt ones for sale also 1 new one.. check columbus craigs list for pictures .. ussmileyflagbe safe out their... turn around on rebuilts is 1 day if i get it in morning , 200.00 plus parts most in stock :waving:


----------



## IC-Smoke

Keeping a eye on this thread.... I should have a long time ago! I'm only about 10 Miles north of Pioneer/ Fayette Ohio. (NW ohio)

Ian


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup do you have a copy of the last GFS run for late next week. I am really skeptical and think it is just trying to too hard. But if it is right we could get a statewide dump.


----------



## Hannalie

Hopefully this verifies could be enough for everyone to put the plows down.


----------



## BruceK

Hannalie it will be cold enough to stick but there is just not much moisture in there for us. Some might get to throw a little salt. Monday's event will be too warm for snow. And the one for the end of next week is too far away to get excited about. I'm thinking it will be too warm for that one to effect us except for extreme northern Ohio. (But I have been wrong once before.)


----------



## Hannalie

Temps should be perfect for higher ratio snows. There is even an area of .25 to .5 qpf near cbus which at 10:1 ratio would be a 2-5" snow. I would guess ratios should be between 12:1 and 15:1. Monday is too far out to speculate temps the storm has bounced all over the place and you are right about the one later in the week (who knows what will happen with it).


----------



## 525Enterprises

I don't see us getting anything. And I haven't been wrong in four years. I thought I was wrong once....turns out I was just mistaken...


----------



## Hannalie

Best thing is that I badmouthed the nam earlier this week and then it ended up performing better than all the other models for the storm currently near the east coast. Now I will jump on board with the nam and it will bend me over and find a way to screw me again.


----------



## Hannalie

The gospel brought to you by 525. The father, the son, the holy ghost.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1596331 said:


> I saw that, you thinking like 1'' or less or anything possibly plowable?


Nothing plowable right now imo but these freaking models are all over the place.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1596557 said:


> Young Pup do you have a copy of the last GFS run for late next week. I am really skeptical and think it is just trying to too hard. But if it is right we could get a statewide dump.


Almost there on tonights run. Give it 5 more minutes. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 186 on the gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 192 on the gfs


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

hour 204 on the gfs


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 216 on the gfs


----------



## Young Pup

IC-Smoke;1596547 said:


> Keeping a eye on this thread.... I should have a long time ago! I'm only about 10 Miles north of Pioneer/ Fayette Ohio. (NW ohio)
> 
> Ian


I see you are from that state up north. In order to be here you must sing along to this. lol


----------



## jk4718

I can't wait for the 00z Euro. The afternoon runs still showed 6"+ on next weekend. I'm still hoping Tuesday turns colder with .42" of rain. :bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

Then just for giggles here is hour 276. way out there in the la la land.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1596652 said:


> Then just for giggles here is hour 276. way out there in the la la land.


HA! Don't worry, I don't trust the models more than 24 hours out anymore. I have been disappointed by them more than a red headed fat girl this winter. To prove it...my blades are off the trucks. Chris Bradley is saying a few inches are possible starting rush hour Friday evening. I may put them back on if I see 2" on my porch. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1596663 said:


> HA! Don't worry, I don't trust the models more than 24 hours out anymore. I have been disappointed by them more than a red headed fat girl this winter. To prove it...my blades are off the trucks. Chris Bradley is saying a few inches are possible starting rush hour Friday evening. I may put them back on if I see 2" on my porch. lol


Crap, after the model bust today. I am just getting up each day and looking at the radar. lol :laughing::laughing: Screw the models, they are only there for entertainment purposes.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1596665 said:


> Crap, after the model bust today. I am just getting up each day and looking at the radar. lol :laughing::laughing: Screw the models, they are only there for entertainment purposes.


They were great before that January thaw, now they have been horrible! The funniest part of it is that 90% of us could care less about the weather for 9 months of the year. Just tell me the night before if I need to tarp my jobsite and I'm happy. hahaha


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1596668 said:


> They were great before that January thaw, now they have been horrible! The funniest part of it is that 90% of us could care less about the weather for 9 months of the year. Just tell me the night before if I need to tarp my jobsite and I'm happy. hahaha


Yep, I agree.


----------



## born2farm

What's this weekend looking like? There is still a chance of snow for me tomorrow and Saturday on NOAA. Trying to get plans set for Saturday, I have an all day training fire for the fire dept and would have to call in reinforcements if we get something .


----------



## jk4718

born2farm;1596961 said:


> What's this weekend looking like? There is still a chance of snow for me tomorrow and Saturday on NOAA. Trying to get plans set for Saturday, I have an all day training fire for the fire dept and would have to call in reinforcements if we get something .


Here is the latest for tomorrows snow. Another dud: http://wxcaster.com/archived-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN&basetime=201321406Z&model=NAM


----------



## Bossman 92

Any chance for snow saturday? Heard this morning 1 - 2 saturday night.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Young Pup;1596642 said:


> I see you are from that state up north. In order to be here you must sing along to this. lol


Hail Hail..... :laughing: I'm going to refrain from any buckeye comments... that would be like poking a beehive! Just looking to get more accurate weather! the SE mich guys do a good job but they are all North of mi casa.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1597001 said:


> Any chance for snow saturday? Heard this morning 1 - 2 saturday night.


I am still thinking of light snow showers. I would say salting at this point.


----------



## Young Pup

IC-Smoke;1597254 said:


> Hail Hail..... :laughing: I'm going to refrain from any buckeye comments... that would be like poking a beehive! Just looking to get more accurate weather! the SE mich guys do a good job but they are all North of mi casa.


Well, you came to the right place then. lol There will 2 to 4 inches of partly cloudy in the state up north. j/k Hopefully we can help you out here.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Easy on the Michigan fan. Go blue! Sorry J.p.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1597470 said:


> Easy on the Michigan fan. Go blue! Sorry J.p.


 Oh boy, I guess the same forecast goes for you too then. lol Partly cloudy with a case of the blues up to 1 to 2 inches. lol j/k

Just looked at the 18z gfs which is an off run. It has increased precip. If it holds true on th 0z that comes out later on. then I can 1 to 2 through out the state. But, let's see what the later run shows.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the precip potential thru 84 hours.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Is that for sat night?


----------



## Young Pup

No that goes till tuesday afternoon. Out to 84 hours


----------



## MahonLawnCare

So salt runs possibly nothing major?


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, late runs are getting ready to start so we shall see if we have any better news. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the 0z nam was useless for some of us Total precip through Monday morning.


----------



## Flawless440

I think it's all my fault, shouldn't have bought the new plow..

Man all these Michigan fans


----------



## BruceK

I still have little confidence in any of what's showing in the next seven days. I hope I'm wrong but December is just around the corner.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1597617 said:


> I think it's all my fault, shouldn't have bought the new plow..
> 
> Man all these Michigan fans


Eh, no worries. We still have our chances.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I think this is a little over done on potential precip thru hour 129 this is the gfs oz run.thru weds morning.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1597627 said:


> Eh, no worries. We still have our chances.


I agree, winter isn't over. The pattern all winter has been few weeks of precip few week break , repeat. I need to get the mowers ready anyway, spring is a coming


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1597690 said:


> I agree, winter isn't over. The pattern all winter has been few weeks of precip few week break , repeat. I need to get the mowers ready anyway, spring is a coming


Yep and in the long range it gets colder and snowier still. I think it is not over . I too need to get mowers ready. But, I am not motivated to get out there to do it. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Here is potential precip thru 300 hours. Some of this could be rain, but a majority of it is snow. Not trying to show false hope but only potential here. :waving:


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup that last precip map is way too aggressive. It even show the drought impacted areas of Kansas ans Nebraska getting an inch. They haven't seen an inch in that time period in over a year. And then you say a majority of it is snow. Again the temps I'm seeing do not really support that. You need to work on your mowers which would help usher in more cold air. I hope you are right.


----------



## Hannalie

The areas in the midwest will definitely get some drought relief from the the two stroms next week. Especially the one at the end of next week that looks to somehow just cut due east across the country. Hopefully this puts a dent in that drought so we don't have to worry about it extending this far east. Temps are going to be tricky though. JP do you have any information on how 850 temps relate to the surface? The 0 degree line on the 850 maps is deceiving since 850 heights are at 5500ft above the surface. I would like to find a map that shows surface temps through the model runs.


----------



## Hannalie

I am under an HWO for 2-5" this weekend!


----------



## Burkartsplow

We have a little dusting going on up here in Cleveland and potential for a couple of inches tomorrow afternoon. Just washed the trucks a couple of days ago and got into every nook I could find. The amount of dirt under the trucks was crazy.


----------



## justgeorge

As long as any snow holds off for 48 hours and I can get home.


----------



## Hannalie

Radar looks decent across the state, maybe a few surprises today.


----------



## BruceK

Light snow for the last hour in Dayton. Melting on contact on paved surfaces. Gravel areas have a spotty coating. Looks like it will last another hour.


----------



## BruceK

Sun's out. Heading back up to the roof to finish cleaning the chimney.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1597896 said:


> Young Pup that last precip map is way too aggressive. It even show the drought impacted areas of Kansas ans Nebraska getting an inch. They haven't seen an inch in that time period in over a year. And then you say a majority of it is snow. Again the temps I'm seeing do not really support that. You need to work on your mowers which would help usher in more cold air. I hope you are right.


I just got in from getting more calcium and unloading it. I should have said " the majority should be snow." I will take a peek at the noon runs and see what it shows.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1597925 said:


> The areas in the midwest will definitely get some drought relief from the the two stroms next week. Especially the one at the end of next week that looks to somehow just cut due east across the country. Hopefully this puts a dent in that drought so we don't have to worry about it extending this far east. Temps are going to be tricky though. JP do you have any information on how 850 temps relate to the surface? The 0 degree line on the 850 maps is deceiving since 850 heights are at 5500ft above the surface. I would like to find a map that shows surface temps through the model runs.


I will need to check to see if there is a map. Seems to me I have seen one but cannot remember where.


----------



## Young Pup

A quick look shows rain and snow next week. More rain then snow at the moment. That is for next week only. Got more things to do so I will check better later on. 

Snowing pretty good here now. Again.


----------



## Hannalie

Hannalie;1596564 said:


> Hopefully this verifies could be enough for everyone to put the plows down.


The nam map I posted 2 days ago is fairing pretty well today.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1598110 said:


> The nam map I posted 2 days ago is fairing pretty well today.


Yep that was not bad at all. Now just waiting on the snow to come through to see what it does to the rest of rush hour.


----------



## Hannalie

We got close to an inch here on the grass and cars. Nothing on the roads. On my way home from Louisville down by Canton the state was out salting the wet roads.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing here. Vehicles and grass are covered in Grandview.


----------



## Hannalie

Please let this happen. Well please let the euro happen.


----------



## muffy189

When is that for


----------



## Hannalie

End of next week. Close to Friday.


----------



## Flawless440

Shi_ yeah... Kicks all my contracts into the 4.1"-6" pricing... Great way to end the seasonpayup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Hannalie;1598311 said:


> We got close to an inch here on the grass and cars. Nothing on the roads. On my way home from Louisville down by Canton the state was out salting the wet roads.


Not surprising. They salt rain in town here. We didn't get an inch though not sure what part of Louisville you were in.


----------



## Hannalie

I was speaking for my house with the one inch. McDonald, between ytown and warren.


----------



## Young Pup

Where did you get that euro map from. never seen it before??

Also the map I was thinking of earlier with the surface temps is actually a wind direction map. Will keep looking for a temp map though.


----------



## Young Pup

I forgot about this. this shows surface obs. You can see alot of information here.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=17#


----------



## fortydegnorth

I'm sure it'll snow next Friday now, just booked a trip to Vegas last week! :waving:

Have to call in the backup driver.


----------



## Hannalie

JP thanks for the info. I got the euro map from someone else that posted it and he got it from someone else. It is probably from a paysite like weatherbell analytics.


----------



## jk4718

Went to bed and things still looked promising and woke up with it all gone. The Euro is slowly losing all 3 chances that we had for plowable snow. You guys might have a salting or two left, but it's looking like it may be it for the pushing. Next weekends rain doesn't really form over land until next Wendesday, so let's hope it changes course enough to dump snow on us, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## NickT

Well Jk just called winter over I put the plow away lol!!! Now maybe it will snow


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Sorry I ruined it. I just got tires on my dedicated salt truck. Now it won't snow anymore.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1598743 said:


> JP thanks for the info. I got the euro map from someone else that posted it and he got it from someone else. It is probably from a paysite like weatherbell analytics.


Cool Thanks.

Well, I am done. Winter is ove,r the model watching for me is over. The heck with snow, we won't be getting anymore until next December. Last nights models even agree. Thumbs Up LOL The snow that is showing up for Tuesday won't happen either. Not far enough out to see what next weekend looks like at the moment'


----------



## Young Pup

:waving:Rain for next weekend. See you all next year. :waving:


----------



## BruceK

Finally Young Pup agrees with me. Next snow is in December. Now we can all be wrong if this shifts a little south.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1598940 said:


> Finally Young Pup agrees with me. Next snow is in December. Now we can all be wrong if this shifts a little south.


Yep, can't beat em, might as well join them. :laughing::laughing: It is snowing now. LOL


----------



## Hannalie

JP the 10m-wnd-precip map on the ncep page seems give a better picture of surface temps. Way different then what happens at 850 levels.


----------



## Young Pup

There are good links there. I need to start using them more. It slipped my mind about it actually. :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Dang, I am going to have a bad attitude more often. Was out at the bank and a whiteout blew thru. Grass and mulch accum only though. :crying:

Edit: The sun is out now. LOL


----------



## Hannalie

Sun angle is biotch right now. Had a quick inch earlier the sun came out and it was gone in 10 minutes.


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup;1598995 said:


> Dang, I am going to have a bad attitude more often. Was out at the bank and a whiteout blew thru. Grass and mulch accum only though. :crying:
> 
> Edit: The sun is out now. LOL


Works for me too.


----------



## jk4718

Correction: I just looked at the latest 7,320 hour models and looks like we may have plowable snow on December 15th. Guess I better keep the plows on the trucks.


----------



## BruceK

jk4718;1599106 said:


> Correction: I just looked at the latest 7,320 hour models and looks like we may have plowable snow on December 15th. Guess I better keep the plows on the trucks.


Nice. You got a link for that?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

What month was that twenty something inch snowfall we got back..... What, in 08'? 
Was that in March? March 8th I believe?
I'd venture to say we still have a few weeks worth of winter yet.

Personally, I quit looking at the models because it's really taxing my stress level. lol
If I'm gonna ride a roller coaster I'd rather go to Cedar Point.


----------



## Flawless440

Already slammed with work.. Just sucks i owe kaffmenburger 9k now, hoping for one good 6" event to pay for this new plow:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1599155 said:


> What month was that twenty something inch snowfall we got back..... What, in 08'?
> Was that in March? March 8th I believe?
> I'd venture to say we still have a few weeks worth of winter yet.
> 
> Personally, I quit looking at the models because it's really taxing my stress level. lol
> If I'm gonna ride a roller coaster I'd rather go to Cedar Point.


Yep March of 08 The 7th and 8th I believe.


----------



## jk4718

You guys hold out hope for an 08 repeat. Monday morning I'm going to start getting ready to be begin our first patio on the 4th. I had two patio estimates today so I'm ready to change gears. I will admit that the models have been wrong, so maybe we'll get some when it calls for none, because it sure has hell been the opposite lately.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1599184 said:


> You guys hold out hope for an 08 repeat. Monday morning I'm going to start getting ready to be begin our first patio on the 4th. I had two patio estimates today so I'm ready to change gears. I will admit that the models have been wrong, so maybe we'll get some when it calls for none, because it sure has hell been the opposite lately.


On behalf of all of us. THANK YOU. :waving::waving:

Time to go load up some calcium.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1599184 said:


> You guys hold out hope for an 08 repeat. Monday morning I'm going to start getting ready to be begin our first patio on the 4th. I had two patio estimates today so I'm ready to change gears. I will admit that the models have been wrong, so maybe we'll get some when it calls for none, because it sure has hell been the opposite lately.


Not holding out for a repeat... My point was the time frame. A lot can happen yet, or very little can happen. 
I'm also itching to switch gears as well!!! The work is flowing in and it's getting me pumped!


----------



## jk4718

I'm just disappointed. Overall it was a decent winter, I paid for the new plow and then some. It was disappointing to have so much at the beginning and then not much when you normally get the most. I'm still hoping for one more, but with nothing solid in the forecast it's time to focus on the real money stuff for March. It's sad...One more good snow and I could have bought a new plate compactor, now that will have to wait until April. Thumbs Up


----------



## Hannalie

Hell I'm not giving up until the first week of April. I average 10" in march here and even 3" in April.


----------



## Young Pup

While I will be getting my spring letter ready for my customers. That is all the further I am going. I am not going to dig out the mowers and do anything to them. Other than I might take one in for service on the engine. But that is it. There is a tapping noise that needs to be addressed.


----------



## blogsdon

Got about 4-5 inches of white fluffy stuff up hear....not sure what it is???

Brian


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1599306 said:


> Got about 4-5 inches of white fluffy stuff up hear....not sure what it is???
> 
> Brian


Cool have fun pushing.


----------



## born2farm

Have some light snow right now. We will be doing a little bit of salting in the morning on stuff that's open.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1599255 said:


> Hell I'm not giving up until the first week of April. I average 10" in march here and even 3" in April.


Check this out. When I got my new computer, I did not add this to my favorites. Pretty good site too.

Edit:

here is the site. oops

http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sfc_map.php?inv=0&t=cur&region=us&expanddiv=hide_bar


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1599371 said:


> Have some light snow right now. We will be doing a little bit of salting in the morning on stuff that's open.


Looks like I'll have to go salt one of our churches sometime before tomorrow morning. Looks pretty slick out there.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1599371 said:


> Have some light snow right now. We will be doing a little bit of salting in the morning on stuff that's open.


Snow here too. I will going out to check a couple of places in a little bit.


----------



## BruceK

Good burst of light snow here at the farm. Covered the walks. Fired up the salt truck and headed the 1 mile into town to hit a few retail lots and there was nothing there. Can you say spotty snow showers?


----------



## cwby_ram

Hope that's not the case here. We'll see, trucks warming up now...


----------



## Young Pup

Definitely localized. I need to go back out and hit a church later on. Some cars are in the lot right now. It is near campus, hope they don't leave them there. They will get towed in the am.  Not by me, but by the church.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just finished the church I do. Enough to salt, but barely. Definitely more at the house, 10 miles north.


----------



## loudcav

Im ready for spring but only because that means Im working on the yard bringing in more topsoil maybe planting a nice wind row that we really need noting on our western side but empty fields oh and planting most importantly grass


----------



## muffy189

We've already got 4 inches in Salem go 2 miles north of the city maybe an inch


----------



## IC-Smoke

The mrs and I went to Toledo for dinner and hit up Red Robin. after a few min of waiting to get in a ford pickup with a boss plow and snowdogg salter came in and stated throwing down salt.... pavement was bone dry! Checked radar and nothing in sight. payup


----------



## Bossman 92

IC-Smoke;1599720 said:


> The mrs and I went to Toledo for dinner and hit up Red Robin. after a few min of waiting to get in a ford pickup with a boss plow and snowdogg salter came in and stated throwing down salt.... pavement was bone dry! Checked radar and nothing in sight. payup


Sounds like Clapper finally broke into the Toledo market! :laughing:


----------



## BruceK

IC-Smoke;1599720 said:


> The mrs and I went to Toledo for dinner and hit up Red Robin. after a few min of waiting to get in a ford pickup with a boss plow and snowdogg salter came in and stated throwing down salt.... pavement was bone dry! Checked radar and nothing in sight. payup


He must have been presalting for that upcoming December event.


----------



## tsut

*Valley City*

Wow, where did this come from? Got about 5" in Valley City. Think the county and state forgot to send crews out last night. Roads were horrid.


----------



## Burkartsplow

1 to 3 over here on the west side depending if you were a mile either way. Got to plow a few commercials and salt the rest. Not a bad little Sunday. Wife went to San Antonio for the week for work so now it is time to lounge on the couch and watch whatever and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1599824 said:


> 1 to 3 over here on the west side depending if you were a mile either way. Got to plow a few commercials and salt the rest. Not a bad little Sunday. Wife went to San Antonio for the week for work so now it is time to lounge on the couch and watch whatever and do absolutely nothing.


Damn do I envy you. What I would do to have a quiet house


----------



## AMS77

MahonLawnCare;1599852 said:


> Damn do I envy you. What I would do to have a quiet house


Me to Mahon I've got 4 kids running around here from 11 years old to 1 year old. Don't forgt the wife too.


----------



## Bossman 92

I have 2 kids running around and the wife too. She's a teacher so they are all off tomorrow as well.


----------



## Hannalie

Went to be bed last night and only had about an inch or so. Woke up at five to check outside and looked the same. Woke up at 645 and about had a farten heart attack when I saw there was 6" outside. Talk about a mad rush trying to get caught up. Accidents everywhere, apparently it surprised the state boys too. Nice surprise at any rate. Time to go back out and hit the ones that were closed today. Lake Erie is one tricky mother.


----------



## kc2006

I went to sleep at 1 and had maybe 3/4" in north Jackson, a friend called and woke me up at 4 to tell me austintown had 3" I looked outside and still had 3/4" here. Crazy how that worked this morning.


----------



## Hannalie

I would have slept through it if my buddy didn't text me about the snow. It must have snowed like crazy at my house in that hour and a half. Most of the properties I went to had about 3 to 4". I thought lake erie had a lot of ice on it which usually means that it doesn't produce as much lake effect. You typically don't see that much lake effect west of Cleveland.


----------



## BruceK

Dayton now under an advisory for Monday night. Possible snow and freezing rain before turning to rain. Timing will be everything.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Well guys, me and my crew are officially starting a 3 week block demo/remodel job inside a warehouse. So weather won't play a factor and since its a timed job, I can't miss a day there so be ready for a record amount of snow in the next 3 weeks. Also I put the plow in the back of the shop and the boat is in front of it. You guys can thank me later


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1600305 said:


> Dayton now under an advisory for Monday night. Possible snow and freezing rain before turning to rain. Timing will be everything.


If this is what you are talking about. This is for Thursday. Tues am looks like snow to me.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
435 PM EST SUN FEB 17 2013

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-182145-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-
SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-
HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
435 PM EST SUN FEB 17 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...NORTHEAST KENTUCKY...NORTHERN
KENTUCKY...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL
OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

A STORM SYSTEM WILL LIFT OUT OF THE PLAINS THURSDAY AND SPREAD
PRECIPITATION INTO THE OHIO VALLEY THURSDAY NIGHT. A WINTERY MIX
OF PRECIPITATION WILL BE POSSIBLE AS WARMER AIR ALOFT TOPS
FREEZING TEMPERATURES AT THE SURFACE. THE WINTERY MIX COULD
INCLUDE PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN.

THE PATH AND STRENGTH OF THE STORM WILL AFFECT THE AMOUNT OF
PRECIPITATION AND SUBSEQUENT PLACEMENT OF THE WINTERY WEATHER.
STAY TUNED FOR UPDATED FORECASTS AS THE STORM APPROACHES.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$


----------



## rblake

I hope something happens. Need to get rid of some salt Its been over two weeks since the last salting. Need some money for vegas at the end of the month.


----------



## BruceK

YP - yes that is for Thursday, I read it too fast. Interesting they are putting it out 4 days in advance. That is what helped lead to my confusion. Come to think of it why are they issuing an advisory this early? Do they think it could turn into something much worse?


----------



## Young Pup

That is just an outlook. Just their thoughts as what might happen. Not an offical advisory.

edit: I would not be surprised to see one issued for late tonight going into the morning rush hour. Could be some slick spots out there.


----------



## Bossman 92

If I understand tonight/tomorrow correctly it's supposed to be a rain event with maybe some snow mixed in then once it pushes thru back side snow. Is that about right?


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, right now I am thinking a salt event really for here. Giving the timing near dawn things could get slick and everyone will freak out. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks. Also from what I am reading it kinda seems like the storm at the end of the week has quickly faded away. OR am I wrong


----------



## Flawless440

With temps going right back up, my contracts will be thinking "thats a waste of money". Just spent $950 of two pallets of sidewalk salt last Friday, still have tons of bulk salt in the barn as well. Still holding out for the blizzard rollin though March 7th..Thumbs Up


----------



## pabaker66

Plowed the entire route 1 time, plowed half of the route 2 times and plowed 1 account 3 times! went to bed thinking it was only going to be a salting event. What a great surprise.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1600623 said:


> Thanks. Also from what I am reading it kinda seems like the storm at the end of the week has quickly faded away. OR am I wrong


No so fast with it fading away yet. Today's shows it trending colder for that storm.


----------



## Young Pup

Timing for tomorrow will be the issue. If it gets in here later than 7am it will all melt during the daylight. Then there won't be any salting. Just another wait and see event here in Ohio.:laughing:


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1600932 said:


> With temps going right back up, my contracts will be thinking "thats a waste of money". Just spent $950 of two pallets of sidewalk salt last Friday, still have tons of bulk salt in the barn as well. Still holding out for the blizzard rollin though March 7th..Thumbs Up


I'm game for that date since its my birthdate


----------



## jk4718




----------



## jk4718

Yeah, I better not still be plowing by the end of the century. :laughing:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

jk4718;1601072 said:


> Yeah, I better not still be plowing by the end of the century. :laughing:


What ignorant idiots at NOAA.... those DB's can't predict whats gonna happen at the end of the week, let alone the end of the century.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Flawless, I don't suppose you have any good pics of that salt shed you built do ya? I have a few ideas on how I wanna build my roof but nothing is set yet.

Thanks Andrew


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just going to bed and that wind and rain is really starting to pick up here in Cleveland. Calling for half and inch during the overnight hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Special weather statement
national weather service wilmington oh
512 am est tue feb 19 2013

inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz091>093-ohz026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>080-191215-
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-boone-kenton-campbell-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-
shelby-logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-
franklin oh-licking-preble-montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-
fairfield-butler-warren-clinton-ross-hocking-hamilton-clermont-
brown-highland-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Burlington...independence...alexandria...kenton...celina...
Wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...bellefontaine...marysville...
Delaware...piqua...urbana...springfield...london...columbus...
Newark...eaton...dayton...xenia...washington court house...
Circleville...lancaster...hamilton...lebanon...wilmington...
Chillicothe...logan...cincinnati...milford...georgetown...
Hillsboro
512 am est tue feb 19 2013

...brief burst of snow this morning. Gusty winds through this
afternoon...

Rain will quickly change over to snow for an hour or two this
morning as colder air moves into the area. Visibilities can
rapidly drop to a half mile for a brief period this morning in
snow before the snow ends. This snow could cause roads could
briefly become slick during the morning commute. Breezy westerly
winds with gusts up to 40 mph at times will last through the
afternoon.

$$


----------



## born2farm

Well the snow moved in about an hour earlier then expected here. Luckily we still got crews rolling in time to salt before most stuff opened.


----------



## Burkartsplow

switched over to snow about a half hour ago and then the system finished up. it was 43 degrees an hour ago and now is 35. Nothing stuck and they are calling for 1 to 4 inches today through tonight.


----------



## BruceK

Getting a little light snow now in Dayton. Not enough to salt yet. A little more on the radar west of us but it looks pretty light too.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Got a good round of salting in this morning here everything turned to ice quicker than I thought. Thumbs Up


----------



## AMS77

We have had snow showers off and on all day but no accumulation. Local news just said snow showers could continue thru this evening may get a salt in tonight after the temps drop.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1600580 said:


> That is just an outlook. Just their thoughts as what might happen. Not an offical advisory.
> 
> edit: I would not be surprised to see one issued for late tonight going into the morning rush hour. Could be some slick spots out there.


Wrong advisory was issued for last night. Or I was wrong. lol:laughing::laughing:

URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
1102 PM EST MON FEB 18 2013

...STRONG WINDS OVER THE NEXT FEW HOURS…

KYZ092-093-096>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
077>082-088-190700-
/O.NEW.KILN.WI.Y.0002.130219T0402Z-130219T0700Z/
KENTON-CAMPBELL-PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-
MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-
CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-
GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-
HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF…INDEPENDENCE…ALEXANDRIA…FALMOUTH…
BROOKSVILLE…MOUNT OLIVET…MAYSVILLE…VANCEBURG…KENTON…
CELINA…WAPAKONETA…GREENVILLE…SIDNEY…BELLEFONTAINE…
MARYSVILLE…DELAWARE…PIQUA…URBANA…SPRINGFIELD…LONDON…
COLUMBUS…NEWARK…EATON…DAYTON…XENIA…
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE…CIRCLEVILLE…LANCASTER…HAMILTON…
LEBANON…WILMINGTON…CHILLICOTHE…LOGAN…CINCINNATI…
MILFORD…GEORGETOWN…HILLSBORO…WEST UNION…PIKETON…
PORTSMOUTH
1102 PM EST MON FEB 18 2013

...WIND ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 2 AM EST TUESDAY…

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WIND
ADVISORY…WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 2 AM EST TUESDAY.

* WINDS…SOUTH 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* TIMING…WINDS WILL INCREASE RAPIDLY AS PRECIPITATION SPREADS
ACROSS THE AREA.

* IMPACTS…SCATTERED TREE AND POWER LINE DAMAGE IS POSSIBLE
ALONG WITH SOME MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE IN THE HIGHEST GUSTS.
WINDS THIS STRONG CAN MAKE DRIVING DIFFICULT…ESPECIALLY FOR
HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS…

A WIND ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SUSTAINED WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BE
31 TO 39 MPH OR GUSTS WILL RANGE BETWEEN 46 AND 57 MPH. WINDS OF
THESE MAGNITUDES MAY CAUSE MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE WITHOUT EXTRA
PRECAUTIONS. MOTORISTS IN HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES SHOULD USE
CAUTION UNTIL THE WINDS SUBSIDE.

&&

$$


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing again for the umpteenth time today. Nothing sticking yet. on the pavement. Starting to stick on the roof. This will get the streets slicker than snot out there.


----------



## cwby_ram

Had some stick up here up here by the house, but nothing stuck around too long on the pavement 10 miles south of here. I expect some salting in the AM though.


----------



## AMS77

Sticking here now probably have to make a salt run. I'm over winter for some reason this year I'm ready to start pouring concrete. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Snow is blowing around here. More than likely no salt run. But, I will drive by a few in a bit to take a peek at them.I am thinking this looks worse than it is.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## SnoDaddy

The wind is brutal.


----------



## AMS77

SnoDaddy;1602369 said:


> The wind is brutal.


Yes it is was just out getting some wood for the fire. Really don't want to get up and go check lots at 3:00.am.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Wind=Terrible...I had to drop the driveshaft in my f350 and when i came out of the building i couldnt believe how cold it got and that wind is awful. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## allseasons87

I took a look at a couple wide open lots but the wind blew it all around. Just hit one tighter one in Clintonville. It's probably gonna get pretty cold tonight.


----------



## Flawless440

Snow sticking, i sent trucks out.. My salt spreader wouldnt start, get to shovel 3 tons of salt back out... yea..


----------



## Flawless440

MahonLawnCare;1602383 said:


> Wind=Terrible...I had to drop the driveshaft in my f350 and when i came out of the building i couldnt believe how cold it got and that wind is awful. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Dam that sucks... Couldn't push truck into the shop?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

It was inside thankfully. I just couldn't believe it was doing nothing when I went inside and I came out a few hours later the temp was dropped probably 15 degrees plus windchill and it was a whiteout. its real light snow not really amounting to much and it is just blowing like crazy.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1602421 said:


> Snow sticking, i sent trucks out.. My salt spreader wouldnt start, get to shovel 3 tons of salt back out... yea..


Gotta go electric man!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1602415 said:


> I took a look at a couple wide open lots but the wind blew it all around. Just hit one tighter one in Clintonville. It's probably gonna get pretty cold tonight.


I was out and hit one. On the way back to do others it started snowing hard in Upper Arlington at Lane ave and N.W. Blvd. I am going out later to hit everything,. By the looks of radar it is going to keep up for awhile.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/weather-radar


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1602421 said:


> Snow sticking, i sent trucks out.. My salt spreader wouldnt start, get to shovel 3 tons of salt back out... yea..


That sucks. Had to drop some calcium and the last bag I put in had big chunks. Thought I caught it all before going in. nope. At least it was not completely full. Got the piece out and went on my way.  Good Luck.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Salted a couple downtown Dayton. From
Kettering north it needed salt, everything south was fine. Better than nothing!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Out salting here


----------



## AMS77

Just got back salted everything but two lots going to a little sleep.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1602475 said:


> Gotta go electric man!


I know it... Going to look for a electric motor I can covert them over. I have seen it done


----------



## Bossman 92

We converted a hydro V box over to electric a few years back. Works awesome and didn't cost much.

Also got to salt about half of the places this morning.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1602656 said:


> We converted a hydro V box over to electric a few years back. Works awesome and didn't cost much.
> 
> Also got to salt about half of the places this morning.


Any pics or specs on that? Been looking on ebay for a powerful 12 volt electric motor. Run a transmission or not? Have to power drag chain and spinner. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bossman 92

I will grab some pics for you. We pulled the 2 hydro motors off (1 ran the spinner and 1 ran the drag chain with the help of a gear reducer) then used 2 of the cheap buyers salt spreader motors, a couple small sprockets and some cheap roller chain. We put a sprocket on the spinner shaft and one on the shaft of the gear reducer then built a stainless platform and cut holes out and dropped the 2 motors down and bolted them down. We then put sprockets on the motors and ran the roller chain. The 2 motors are hooked together and are wired into the truck using a constant duty selonid. Flip 1 switch and you are off. We spread hundreds of tons before the motor wore out. Will be doing this to our gas airflo this spring but use the existing clutch.


----------



## Hannalie

Here is another auction for you guys.

http://www.kikoauctions.com/?nav=auctions&details=2919


----------



## Flawless440

Dam... I need that hydroseeder bad. I been shopping them, I have 40k in jobs lined up in the spring.. That mulch mule would be nice to, got like a 1000 yards to spread.. Its all going to go for way to much


----------



## davisons4season

most of that crap is rough looking......how hard is it to take care of your stuff?


----------



## Flawless440

davisons4season;1603315 said:


> most of that crap is rough looking......how hard is it to take care of your stuff?


Almost impossible when your running crews. Guys don't give a dam. You usually don't notice in till a week later


----------



## jk4718

I would love to get that sk500. Too bad it will go for a stupid price. I was hoping for a good compactor in that listing, but those were junk. 

The two Deeres and the mule are the only things not beat to hell. lol


----------



## Lake Effect OH

That was from the big merger in town. Impullitti is buying up his competition. Equipment may not be that bad as long as it goes for a decent price which probably wont happen.


----------



## muffy189

That's a kiko auction nothing goes cheap


----------



## Hannalie

Having a mule would be awesome since you can use it for leaves too. What are they new like 50k or something. That one looks like it is in good shape I bet someone pays 25k plus for it. Probably worth it though if it is in good shape. I don't need one yet, still just a one man wrecking crew.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Waiting for my last commercial site to close up for the night and going to go out and clean up a few spots. Not in the mood to wake up early tomorrow morning. Whatever is coming our way Friday seems to be a freezing rain type deal but I have not heard when it is supposed to roll through northern Ohio? Anybody have any insight?


----------



## Hannalie

I thought the equipment looked like it was in decent shape. What do you guys expect it's a landscape company stuff gets a little beat up. You can't go out and buy a new piece of equipment every time you see some rust or paint flaking off. What's with these larger companies buying people out. Seems like they are buying some decent size businesses out. Trying to monopolize the industry.


----------



## Hannalie

I would say you are looking at late Thursday night/early Friday morning. Looks like northern ohio might get a quick burst of snow and then switch over to some freezing rain before changing to a little rain. Surface temps stay colder longer than the upper air temps causing the switch over to freezing rain. Might get a quick inch of snow though before the ice starts.


----------



## born2farm

Well we will be salting again in the morning. Quick burst of snow just caused some cover on a few lots.


----------



## jk4718

For the life of me I can't figure out why a company would buy out another...in the landscape industry. Your buying a name and the customers know you bought it. Your buying a client list and that could disappear in an instant if your pricing doesn't match up. Your buying equipment and then you auction it off. I can see why you would sell a company, but never why you would buy one. Hell, the only thing that could be worth money is the laborers, but that's only if your doing skilled work like masonry, concrete or pavers. The only thing that I can think of is that they are removing competition from the vicinity.


----------



## BruceK

There are some early precip maps at this site
http://bamchase.net/index.php/wx-info/short-range-forecast/150-2-20-13-approaching-storm

Some snow accumulations possible north of 70 in Ohio. Widespread area of ice to the south.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lake Effect OH;1603392 said:


> That was from the big merger in town. Impullitti is buying up his competition. Equipment may not be that bad as long as it goes for a decent price which probably wont happen.


Whose equipment is that


----------



## greyst1

Boy another one of these auctions.... If it's anything like the enviroscabs auction better bring lots of $$$$.

It is somewhat red flagish that two large landscape co's in NEO have either merged or been bought out. Either way i may go, who knows.


----------



## rblake

Bruce, thats a nice weather site. where in trotwood are you. Our shop is over by 75


----------



## MahonLawnCare

greyst1;1603725 said:


> Boy another one of these auctions.... If it's anything like the enviroscabs auction better bring lots of $$$$.
> 
> It is somewhat red flagish that two large landscape co's in NEO have either merged or been bought out. Either way i may go, who knows.


Just wait until the brickman branch opens. Its coming


----------



## Burkartsplow

MahonLawnCare;1603948 said:


> Just wait until the brickman branch opens. Its coming


The Brickman group by us has about 30 crews or so on the westside of cleveland.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1603989 said:


> The Brickman group by us has about 30 crews or so on the westside of cleveland.


yep I've seen them down here doing walgreens last year and some kindercares. they used to do the bally's before they went under.


----------



## BruceK

rblake;1603848 said:


> Bruce, thats a nice weather site. where in trotwood are you. Our shop is over by 75


About 1/2 a mile from Dever's Truck and Body. They are my shop!!


----------



## BruceK

Looks like Dayton will pick up a 1/4" of ice before turning to all rain around 10am Friday. Possible we get a small layer of sleet first. If we get enough sleet first I'll be plowing off the big lots to lower the salt needed. Time will tell, supposed to start about 2am here.


----------



## kc2006

I wouldn't buy a mulch mule just because it puts money in enviroscabs pocket. They're pretty useless too, a local here has one and a friend worked there, he said the crews with just a dump moved just as many yards per hour as the crew with a mule.


----------



## chevyman51

BruceK;1604030 said:


> About 1/2 a mile from Dever's Truck and Body. They are my shop!!


I used to go to devers all the time for my old job they do some great work there


----------



## greyst1

kc2006;1604220 said:


> I wouldn't buy a mulch mule just because it puts money in enviroscabs pocket. They're pretty useless too, a local here has one and a friend worked there, he said the crews with just a dump moved just as many yards per hour as the crew with a mule.


Does he own the patent on that or something? I heard he created sn innovation with mulch n I'm guessing that's it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think I am going to head out at 2am and salt everything nice a good and be back off the roads by 6am and sit back and see what happens. Looks like some snow is supposed to start at 6am and then turn over to a mix mid morning. I cant stand ice events..


----------



## Hannalie

kc2006;1604220 said:


> I wouldn't buy a mulch mule just because it puts money in enviroscabs pocket. They're pretty useless too, a local here has one and a friend worked there, he said the crews with just a dump moved just as many yards per hour as the crew with a mule.


I used a mulch mule when I worked for Gilmore in Cortland and it was definitely faster, a lot faster. That thing was great not to mention it holds a lot more mulch than a dump.


----------



## Hannalie

Looking at radar this storm seems like it might make a few surprises. I just don't see how it weakens and gets as warm as they are saying. I am already down to 20 degrees here.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, now that I listened to this. I am all ready for tonight. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1604678 said:


> Looking at radar this storm seems like it might make a few surprises. I just don't see how it weakens and gets as warm as they are saying. I am already down to 20 degrees here.


Got to keep an eye on the upper level temps.  We might see more ice than expected here. Looking back to the s/w I see some high totals that are in advisory area.


----------



## Hannalie

850's are definitely warm. I don't want a lot of ice. Although salting is easy and I can use up any extra salt that I have.


----------



## Young Pup

oops wrong picture here is the right onw


----------



## kc2006

greyst1;1604290 said:


> Does he own the patent on that or something? I heard he created sn innovation with mulch n I'm guessing that's it.


yea they invented it. I've never been impressed by it, anytime I see a local company with it they don't seem to outshine me with a dingo and a helper. Like the one guy I know that used to work with one said, you almost needed one guy running it, and 5-8 people running the mulch to make it really speed up stuff. A crew of 3 with it was a waste he said, which I've seen.


----------



## AMS77

JP what is next Tuesday Wednesday look like. Local guy is saying could be a decent storm.


----------



## Young Pup

AMS77;1604780 said:


> JP what is next Tuesday Wednesday look like. Local guy is saying could be a decent storm.


Too far out to be sure still. But it looks good on the models. But who knows with how these things have been going lately.


----------



## cornbinder

yup,that's why I got a 9-5 , I don't have to worry about it anymore. 2 crappy winters in a row. I kept a plow truck & t-g spreader just to do a few small lots on the side that fit my work schedule,plus I sub for a large co. if needed for large storms. i'm done with this full time, besides the prop.management co's are slowly taking over. just my .02


----------



## AMS77

Young Pup;1604797 said:


> Too far out to be sure still. But it looks good on the models. But who knows with how these things have been going lately.


Yea I here ya. I have concrete work starting to come out my ears and salt is running low. I know some guys don't want to hear this but I'm ready for it to be over. We are pouring a floor Monday and have one to prep on Wednesday.


----------



## buckhigh

February is turning out to be a bust! Cleveland is roughly 15" below average. Was really hoping tomorrows storm would pan out, and drop the 2-3" an hour some of the other midwest states got.


----------



## allseasons87

Salters aren't coming out till late march. We still have an average of 8" of snow left to fall.


----------



## allseasons87

We're heading out around midnight to blast our lots with salt so we don't have trucks and drivers out when that stuff freezes up. Looks pretty nasty for central ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

AMS77;1604850 said:


> Yea I here ya. I have concrete work starting to come out my ears and salt is running low. I know some guys don't want to hear this but I'm ready for it to be over. We are pouring a floor Monday and have one to prep on Wednesday.


I am reading on some weather forums down near Cincy it is sleet,snow, freezing rain, back to snow then back to the mix. Going to be a long night. I will head out in a bit and pretreat some driveways that are hills. Probably will hit most of them at that time as well.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1604864 said:


> We're heading out around midnight to blast our lots with salt so we don't have trucks and drivers out when that stuff freezes up. Looks pretty nasty for central ohio.


I am heading out in a little bit as well.


----------



## AMS77

Young Pup;1604895 said:


> I am reading on some weather forums down near Cincy it is sleet,snow, freezing rain, back to snow then back to the mix. Going to be a long night. I will head out in a bit and pretreat some driveways that are hills. Probably will hit most of them at that time as well.


I'm further east over on the West Virginia Ohio border. I'm going to head out about 1 or so.


----------



## rblake

just got back in. its sleeting pretty good. salted everything. hope it holds up for the morning.


----------



## SnoDaddy

rblake;1605003 said:


> just got back in. its sleeting pretty good. salted everything. hope it holds up for the morning.


U better hit it again before morning.


----------



## racer47

geting ready to head out and salt all my lots, its about to start in southern ohio 45601 and i dont want to be in the freezing rain doing 8000 sg ft of walks and 20 lots. should about use up everything i got stored at home, rest is in warehouse. be safe out their guys, it looks like its going to get slick quick. :laughing: i will be ready to  about 8 am friday :waving:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Out salting south Dayton. It's slushy and coming down pretty good. The places that were pre salted almost need it again from what I've seen. Main roads aren't terrible.


----------



## Burkartsplow

West side of Cleveland all muni trucks out salting heavy


----------



## SServices

Burkartsplow;1605130 said:


> West side of Cleveland all muni trucks out salting heavy


Burkart I'm a shade south of akron and I don't see much on the radar for us. Doesn't look real impressive.


----------



## Burkartsplow

SServices;1605139 said:


> Burkart I'm a shade south of akron and I don't see much on the radar for us. Doesn't look real impressive.


Yeah just going to have to wait and see. Already salted have my accounts and should be finished by 6am or so. Went to get loaded again and there was a line coming and going from the salt shack. Going to go to my favorite breakfast place in the middle of my accounts and wait to see what happens. Either way I'm getting paid so ill take it.


----------



## AMS77

Just got back in from salting still hasn't done much here. State and County boys been out heavy. Will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Hasn't done a thing around here.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got a shot of sleet for 10 minutes and then stopped. Everything is salted so it is time for breakfast.


----------



## born2farm

Just got in, kind of dissapointed in what we got. I was hoping for two or three salt runs. Everything is down to wet black top so its time to eat and wash up salt trucks


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got done, sitting at bob Evans after almost 9 hours and 2 full salt runs. Can't complain about that!


----------



## AMS77

MahonLawnCare;1605179 said:


> Hasn't done a thing around here.


Mahon were you located at. We got a good shot of freezing rain for about 15-20 minutes and that's about it.


----------



## AMS77

It was weird I checked the radar when I got done and looked the like it was game on then I got home and looked again and it was like it just freaking disappeared.


----------



## fortydegnorth

2 full salts here. The first run was pretty easy, just melted enough to have good traction. The second run was brutal. Bouncing off curbs and in 4 wheel drive just trying to move through some lots. Easily 1/4" of ice here. payup


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Where's the sunshine and above freezing temps Central Ohio is supposed to be getting? LOTS of salt down, but it would be working better with some sunshine on it.

I fell pretty hard while salting walks this morning, no broken bones, but still pretty foggy- landed on the back of my head. Good incentive to do a thorough job so no one else takes a spill, I guess.


----------



## Burkartsplow

2 full rounds and it keeps sleeting here,


----------



## jk4718

I can't believe the 15 day forecast has everyday with freezing temps at night and ends with lows around 20 degrees. The bad part is that it's too cold to start my spring work and and there still no plowable snow in the forecast. Tuesday looks to be a slight chance, but I never get my hopes up on a "rain changing to snow" event.

I will add that after next weekend it looks like the cold air finally moves out of the US....that means Spring could be coming


----------



## Young Pup

I think I am done again. lol Got called back out to a business for more salt. Was there 3 times. Now I think it is flurrying. Can't tell for sure, it might be my eyes. lol


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1605351 said:


> Where's the sunshine and above freezing temps Central Ohio is supposed to be getting? LOTS of salt down, but it would be working better with some sunshine on it.
> 
> I fell pretty hard while salting walks this morning, no broken bones, but still pretty foggy- landed on the back of my head. Good incentive to do a thorough job so no one else takes a spill, I guess.


Damn sorry to hear. My brother fell while he was back here in December and he ended with 2 or 3 fractured ribs while helping me move. Hope you get bette.r


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1605381 said:


> I can't believe the 15 day forecast has everyday with freezing temps at night and ends with lows around 20 degrees. The bad part is that it's too cold to start my spring work and and there still no plowable snow in the forecast. Tuesday looks to be a slight chance, but I never get my hopes up on a "rain changing to snow" event.
> 
> I will add that after next weekend it looks like the cold air finally moves out of the US....that means Spring could be coming


You can't believe those 15 day forecasts. Most of them are computer generated. From what I have seen there is more than one chance of snow in the near future.  Think I am going to take a nap. Need to reload on salt too.

Edit: You can't even trust the 5 day. LOL


----------



## BruceK

Used up all the salt I had left this morning, probably could have thrown a little more as it was taking a lot to melt this 1/4" glaze. Roscoe I did that 10 years ago, slipped off the back bumper while climbing down, laid there dazed for a minute and tried to enjoy the momentary rest. 

Will hold off on restocking salt until it looks like I will need it.


----------



## rblake

Sno Daddy, you were right. Got back up at 5 and said o ****. two saltings - still got about 40 tons.


----------



## Young Pup

More Ice possible next Tuesday according to Rich over on skyeye. The euro model shows this. payuppayup


----------



## BruceK

YP are they thinking fzg rn at the onset of the incoming rain on Tuesday morning? The NWS temps don't yet support that. But I can pick up salt on Monday if that materializes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1605559 said:


> YP are they thinking fzg rn at the onset of the incoming rain on Tuesday morning? The NWS temps don't yet support that. But I can pick up salt on Monday if that materializes. Thanks for the heads up.


He didn't really say. but I will keep an eye on it this weekend. Will post his updates. That is one model that I have a hard time with reading. That Tuesday system has trended south. The low was around Chicago, now it is down hear Louisville??? Let's hope it trends a little further s/e this weekend then we will be getting snow.


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup;1605563 said:


> He didn't really say. but I will keep an eye on it this weekend. Will post his updates. That is one model that I have a hard time with reading. That Tuesday system has trended south. The low was around Chicago, now it is down hear Louisville??? Let's hope it trends a little further s/e this weekend then we will be getting snow.


I would br incredibly surprised to see it go all snow. There really isn't enough cold air on the north side of the low. Don't forget I think the next pushable snow for us will come in December .


----------



## SnoDaddy

rblake;1605515 said:


> Sno Daddy, you were right. Got back up at 5 and said o ****. two saltings - still got about 40 tons.


Yep . Ain't my first rodeo. Ice events suck money is good but liability part blows. I'm ready for one more big ass snow and call it a year. I got digging to do


----------



## Young Pup

If today's models runs are any indication of what is to come, then next week there will rounds of snow showers. How much? Who knows at this point, but after Tuesday on it looks rather snowy. Advil check, muscle relaxer check, warm bed calling my name, priceless. Saturday night looks like a good night to have some . Let's hope the runs continue in this direction to end winter on a good note. Since noaa is predicting a snow drought. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1605975 said:


> If today's models runs are any indication of what is to come, then next week there will rounds of snow showers. How much? Who knows at this point, but after Tuesday on it looks rather snowy. Advil check, muscle relaxer check, warm bed calling my name, priceless. Saturday night looks like a good night to have some . Let's hope the runs continue in this direction to end winter on a good note. Since noaa is predicting a snow drought. :laughing::laughing:


Saturday night: Budweisers


----------



## Flawless440

I didnt even run trucks for the ice storm.. Everything had salt on it and temps going to 40's, my contracts didn't even call to complain.. waste of money.

Just sold my meyer plow off truck 12- GMC duramax.. So it should snow now because I'm a down a truck.


----------



## BruceK

Flawless looks like selling the plow hasn't done the trick. Ice from this storm should stay north of Sandusky on Tuesday morning. One model suggests we pick up 1/2" in a snow shower on Wednesday night. Then we will be looking for December.


----------



## jk4718

The only reason the gfs shows this is because you guys were trying to convince me that there was hope for a blizzard on March 7th. :laughing:


----------



## BruceK

Maybe flawless should try selling more equipment.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1608402 said:


> Maybe flawless should try selling more equipment.


If it works at bringing some plowable snow and he isn't down for selling more, then let's just do it behind his back. Here's the basis for our craiglist ad (and we'll leave him the trucks): payup :laughing:

*For Sale: *
06 F250 Diesel..600HP Crew Cab New Boss 9'2 V
07 Chevy 2500 Gas Boss 8.2 V, Byers Bulk Spreader
02 GMC Diesel Crew Meyer E-60 8 Ft, Snow Ex 575 Spreader
00 Chevy 3500 Snow Ex 8000
00 F450 Crew 7.3 Diesel, 9ft Western, Buyers Bulk Spreader

97 GMC 7500 60ft Bucket/Dump, Big Carlton Chipper
Mustang Track Loader Blade, Bucket
Toro Dingo
Honda Snow Blowers


----------



## Young Pup

Oh hell, before the March 7th snow, let's deal with this first in Columbus. This is posted by Josh over on Skyeye. He only posted numbers for Columbus so far. 

Check out the Euro for CMH….

WED 06Z 27-FEB 5.8 -0.5 999 95 99 0.22 536 537 
WED 12Z 27-FEB 3.6 -1.9 1001 96 96 0.25 534 533 
WED 18Z 27-FEB 4.4 -3.0 1002 91 96 0.18 536 535 
THU 00Z 28-FEB 1.5 -5.2 1004 97 100 0.19 535 532 
THU 06Z 28-FEB 0.9 -5.5 1004 97 100 0.09 535 532 
THU 12Z 28-FEB 0.5 -6.5 1007 92 98 0.07 537 532 

The first line is majority liquid but potentially the last .05” could fall as snow. Then over .75” liquid in snow in a day? Temps at the surface will not allow for a lot of sticking snow on busy roads and areas, but a cold or sheltered area could receive several inches of snow Wednesday into Thursday morning.

Josh


----------



## BruceK

From a forecaster in NorthWest Ohio:

WINTER WEATHER UPDATE:

We will learn within the next hour or so what will happen with our Winter Storm Watch. Early this morning, the NWS added the mention of the slight chance of rain mixing in with snow during the afternoon. Do I see it as a possibility? Yes and no. For one, precipitation looks to get very heavy for the mid-morning hours across the area. I'm still confident that light precipitation could begin as early as 5:30, but overall, at most, precipitation will more likely start around 6-8 a.m. timeframe. Precipitation will likely begin as a mix of sleet, snow, and freezing rain (due to a partially lingering radiatively cold layer in the low levels.) at first, transitioning to a freezing rain/sleet mix as the lower and mid-levels warm gradually (due to the impressive storm system). The warmer temperatures in the 850 millibar layer will drastically help in developing a low level vertical wind shear, which will keep warmer temperatures from propagating into the surface layer. In my opinion, the cold, dry easterly winds should keep any threat of liquid (different from the supercooled drops of freezing rain) precipitation at a minimum. The freezing rain that does fall will contribute to a rather significant ice storm if it plays out. The heavier precipitation will act to produce "drag" on the air in the lower atmosphere, which will help cool the air due to melting and evaporational effects. Dynamic forcing will be INCREDIBLE for this event, which will drastically cool the low levels. Now that I think about it, it looks as if this event could be similar to November 29, 2011, which featured heavy rain at the beginning of the day, but due to the strong storm system, the heavy rain changed over to heavy snow for the afternoon. Do I see this as happening? Yes.. BUT, it will all depend on how the storm system develops. Current guidance suggests that there could be a lighter period of precipitation for late Tuesday afternoon before another period of snow begins for late Tuesday evening. That should last through early Wednesday morning before a lull in precipitation commences. By late Wednesday evening, snow moves back into the area for another several inches of snow. 

How much do I expect still? I expect a total snowfall accumulation of 2-3 inches south of U.S. 24, with 3-5 inches north of U.S. 24 THROUGH early Wednesday morning. An additional 1-3 inches could accumulate areawide through the end of the day Wednesday, and another inch or two is possible through Thursday morning. In all, snow totals could approach 6 inches through Friday, but that remains to be uncertain. This is going to be a VERY difficult event to forecast, and I'm still uncertain about the entirety of precipitation tomorrow. It could mean the difference between a significant ice storm (over 1/4" of ice, which is definitely possible), or a slushy rain/snow/sleet storm. If we see the significant ice storm, snowfall will be much more likely. Due to the fact that the system may take a farther east track than what was originally suggested could mean more precipitation for the area as well. I will keep monitoring the event for the next several hours. Have a great evening!


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1608413 said:


> Oh hell, before the March 7th snow, let's deal with this first in Columbus. This is posted by Josh over on Skyeye. He only posted numbers for Columbus so far.
> 
> Check out the Euro for CMH….
> 
> WED 06Z 27-FEB 5.8 -0.5 999 95 99 0.22 536 537
> WED 12Z 27-FEB 3.6 -1.9 1001 96 96 0.25 534 533
> WED 18Z 27-FEB 4.4 -3.0 1002 91 96 0.18 536 535
> THU 00Z 28-FEB 1.5 -5.2 1004 97 100 0.19 535 532
> THU 06Z 28-FEB 0.9 -5.5 1004 97 100 0.09 535 532
> THU 12Z 28-FEB 0.5 -6.5 1007 92 98 0.07 537 532
> 
> The first line is majority liquid but potentially the last .05" could fall as snow. Then over .75" liquid in snow in a day? Temps at the surface will not allow for a lot of sticking snow on busy roads and areas, but a cold or sheltered area could receive several inches of snow Wednesday into Thursday morning.
> 
> Josh


Yeah, but the Euro 10:1 snow to forecast hour only showed _maybe_ 2" on the wend/thursday event


----------



## Young Pup

I have been out running all day. I was just reading up where the current is storm is a little further south and east than expected. Once again the models could be wrong.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1608420 said:


> Yeah, but the Euro 10:1 snow to forecast hour only showed _maybe_ 2" on the wend/thursday event


Ok, but what I posted shows POSSIBLY 7.5 INCHES AT 10:1 in the shelted and cool areas as was posted. The numbers he posts are from text data not of a map.Now we WON"T see all that 7.5 inches on our lots that is for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs at hour 60 potential precip/


----------



## BruceK

YP that map has a bullseye on Columbus. You sure you didn't muck with it a little.


----------



## jk4718

http://wxcaster.com/archived-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN&basetime=201322518Z&model=NAM


----------



## Burkartsplow

jk4718;1608525 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/archived-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILN&basetime=201322518Z&model=NAM


I would take a nice 2 to 4 inch storm this week. Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718




----------



## jk4718

Burkartsplow;1608534 said:


> I would take a nice 2 to 4 inch storm this week. Thumbs Up


I just want one more. You have to have a little hope when you see colors in the forecast for the first time in almost a month.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1608509 said:


> YP that map has a bullseye on Columbus. You sure you didn't muck with it a little.


Man, you caught me. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 48 of the gfs>


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 57 of the potential precip.


----------



## jk4718

But doesn't that also show it being 35-40 degrees all the way up to the Thurs 12z(for Euro) and 3z for Gfs? 
(at least on the 2m surface temps)


----------



## jk4718

This is why it sucks to watch a rain changing to snow event come in. They are just a roll of the dice...but it's also where we get most of our snows. Oh well, guess we will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1608747 said:


> But doesn't that also show it being 35-40 degrees all the way up to the Thurs 12z(for Euro) and 3z for Gfs?
> (at least on the 2m surface temps)


It will be close on the gfs. I think it will be below 32 at that time. I hope it is.

Edit: I took another look and at 4am on Thursday it should be right at 32 according to the model. but We all know how perfect those things have been?????


----------



## Young Pup

Here it that March 5/6th system. On that note, I am heading to bed I think. lol


----------



## BruceK

I' guessing most of the snow will come in squalls from lake effect. Hit or miss. Daytime squalls it the do add a coating will likely burn off as soon as it quits. Nighttime squalls could be a different story. I don't have my hopes up but will gladly take another push.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1608770 said:


> I' guessing most of the snow will come in squalls from lake effect. Hit or miss. Daytime squalls it the do add a coating will likely burn off as soon as it quits. Nighttime squalls could be a different story. I don't have my hopes up but will gladly take another push.


The snow we will be seeing is coming from waves of low pressures. On the previous page the map of hour 48 is at 00z. Which is actually showing what it is doing at 7pm. So all of that should be sticking. It just depends on the stupid temps jk and I were discussing.

Now it is off to bed.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I lied. one more from dreamland and then I am off to my own dreamland. lolIt will be more rain then snow, but who knows what could happen.


----------



## jk4718

The gfs is getting better, the nam is still showing warmer....you know which one I am pulling for!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like there will be a decent amount of rain today. It seems we are always one day ahead with the large precip before the low settles in. We would be buried by tomorrow morning up here.


----------



## Young Pup

I know, I know, but here is something for all of you to dream about.If the models continue on this path we are in for some fun. Nothing has changed from the model pictures I posted last night. So I am believing in what I am seeing. Rich posted it over on skyeye.


----------



## Young Pup

From 384hours model above to 372 hours.


----------



## Bossman 92

What are your thoughts on the rest of this week jp?


----------



## Young Pup

From what I see on the models, I see snow showers with light accumulations. During the day it will be hard to get any accumulation though. Night time is the time we would see it imo.


----------



## BruceK

1:30pm Report from Toledo

Heavy freezing rain is falling along and north of US 24. I will have a radar snapshot shortly. The temperature has dropped to 30 degrees in Toledo. Ice accumulations are increasing on the trees and 0.10"-0.25" of ice accumulation is possible with locally higher totals. This may cause some power interruptions with the strong winds in Western Lucas, Fulton, and Lenawee counties.


----------



## jk4718

JP,

When looking at the Earl Barker site there are the gfs snowfall charts and 10:1 snowfall charts. They show clearly different numbers, but what are the differences? or which pertains more to us?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1609327 said:


> JP,
> 
> When looking at the Earl Barker site there are the gfs snowfall charts and 10:1 snowfall charts. They show clearly different numbers, but what are the differences? or which pertains more to us?


Boy it has been awhile since been on there. Alot has changed. Can you post the two links you are talking about.

Thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1609327 said:


> JP,
> 
> When looking at the Earl Barker site there are the gfs snowfall charts and 10:1 snowfall charts. They show clearly different numbers, but what are the differences? or which pertains more to us?


Damn, I see it now. That has me confused????


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1609344 said:


> Damn, I see it now. That has me confused????


I just noticed it last night. It would make sense if it was January again and we were talking about colder temps and higher moisture:snow ratios, but not now. 

Emailed one of the 10tv meteorologists, maybe he'll explain the differences.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1609112 said:


> I know, I know, but here is something for all of you to dream about.If the models continue on this path we are in for some fun. Nothing has changed from the model pictures I posted last night. So I am believing in what I am seeing. Rich posted it over on skyeye.


When is this for


----------



## Bossman 92

PlowTeam5;1609449 said:


> When is this for


I believe about 16 days out.

Anyone want to help me out with sidewalk pricing? We do quite a few walks but all are small banks/businesses ect. Anyway I picked up walks (pending price) at one of our large accounts during the ice event last week. Anyhow walks range from 2' to 10' wide and up to 400' long totaling about 17,500 sf. We will be using blowers. Any idea how long this will take to clear using single stage blowers?

Any help would be great.


----------



## jk4718

Eric Elwell
Hi Justin... The second image posted is based off of a higher snow ratio. I normally try to stick with the 10:1 ratio one (which is the first one). The other one uses a different mathematical formula to calculate total snowfall. Does that make sense?


----------



## jk4718

Any thoughts on which one is right? They are quite different when it comes to central Ohio and even more of a difference for southern Ohio. I guess it really is a crap shoot with the temps.


----------



## Young Pup

It looks like one is the 12z and the other is the 18z. I don't want to be the snow weenie here so someone else can pick. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1609449 said:


> When is this for


It is from today through March 14. That is total snowfall accumulation.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1609525 said:


> I believe about 16 days out.
> 
> Anyone want to help me out with sidewalk pricing? We do quite a few walks but all are small banks/businesses ect. Anyway I picked up walks (pending price) at one of our large accounts during the ice event last week. Anyhow walks range from 2' to 10' wide and up to 400' long totaling about 17,500 sf. We will be using blowers. Any idea how long this will take to clear using single stage blowers?
> 
> Any help would be great.


Grab some backpack blowers and have at it. I use backpack blowers on my snow because I clear every 1-2'' and it never ever builds up like 4-5 inches. Plus it never snows that much anymore. Obviously if its heavy wet junk or ice blowers are worthless but for every snow this season I've used blowers. And we have one site that is four streets of city sidewalks and townhouses, it's a big complex. We knock it out with one guy in 4-6 hours and two guys in half that. Sometimes I'll bring three but it's pretty low pressure over there so they are never on my arse about anything. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1609560 said:


> Grab some backpack blowers and have at it. I use backpack blowers on my snow because I clear every 1-2'' and it never ever builds up like 4-5 inches. Plus it never snows that much anymore. Obviously if its heavy wet junk or ice blowers are worthless but for every snow this season I've used blowers. And we have one site that is four streets of city sidewalks and townhouses, it's a big complex. We knock it out with one guy in 4-6 hours and two guys in half that. Sometimes I'll bring three but it's pretty low pressure over there so they are never on my arse about anything. Hope it helps.


Even with a good storm I can't belive would be that bad. Also you are right on about our snows being light lately. How long would you guess this account to take? Not exact but like 2 - 4 - 6 hrs? Maintenance has done it up till now and they used 2 tractors with front buckets (small JD 's)


----------



## MahonLawnCare

No more than two hours with two guys. The cat's arse is those Ventracs if you have enough work for them or even a Walker with a plow blade attached. I've seen Akron General's LCO (Suncrest) doing them and they make quick work out of walks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

This rain looks like it is going to stick around most of tomorrow now . May get out Thursday morning to clean up some slush but had .85 of rain today here so far. Back yard is a swamp now.


----------



## AMS77

We are heading out thi morning to go prep a basement floor to pour I can only a marine what this is going to be like.


----------



## Bossman 92

AMS77;1609885 said:


> We are heading out thi morning to go prep a basement floor to pour I can only a marine what this is going to be like.


If you got half the rain I did you may want to push it back a week.


----------



## Hannalie

Look out a snow storm on a reliable model. This is the first time it has shown this though so if we can see it a few more runs in a row then look out, especially if it trends west.


----------



## AMS77

Bossman 92;1609897 said:


> If you got half the rain I did you may want to push it back a week.


Jesus I must still have been asleep when I typed that lol. Just got back it wasn't all that bad they already had the stone in the hole all we had to do was grade it. No everything around the site that was a different story told my guys just leave the trucks on the hard surface.


----------



## BruceK

Hannalie, I think it has been trending east already. It will be a helluva east coast storm when it finally verifies.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

What's the word for tonight ? Hearing anything from nothing really to 3''


----------



## BruceK

NWS says up to 1/2" for Dayton. With temps around freezing I will not worry about it. Should be gone by 9am when my picky customers open.


----------



## BruceK

NWS in Dayton made a first mention of snow for middle of next week. This bears watching. I may have to take back my prediction for the next plowable snow being in December.


----------



## Hannalie

BruceK;1610175 said:


> Hannalie, I think it has been trending east already. It will be a helluva east coast storm when it finally verifies.


Here is my theory for the storm. I expect the storm track to progress eastward and since the last two storms were west of us I feel that the next one will put us in the right spot if they are trending east. I shouldn't have even posted the snowmap anyways since it is 7-8 days away. It is probably better to not be in the jackpot that far out since it never evolves the way it is shown. At any rate it looks like the beginning of march is going to be cold. Need it to warm up by st. patties day so I can have a party outside!


----------



## procuts0103

Forget the party... I want snow all March long and into April. Yes I have contracts but who cares! Plowing snow is better than mowing grass! LOL


----------



## BruceK

I hope your plow site buds are welcome on St Pats Hannalie :}

Getting some very light snow now, melting on contact. I hope I don't get caught with my pants down tonight since I never restocked my salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

It may just now be a salting event here or we are going to get an inch of slop. Got a call to clear and salt over 14000 sq ft. area of walks and steps in front of a building. Right across from one my lots, but looks like a pain with 2 guys. I will bid it high and see what happens.


----------



## Hannalie

BruceK;1610340 said:


> I hope your plow site buds are welcome on St Pats Hannalie :}
> 
> Getting some very light snow now, melting on contact. I hope I don't get caught with my pants down tonight since I never restocked my salt.


Hell yeah plenty of green beer to go around!!


----------



## Flawless440

Man just spent all day 8:30am - 6 pm at ODA taking a OSU course and testing for pesticide... Man it really sucked.. Don't wish that upon anyone.. All them guys were talking snow tonight... Paid my guys to get the bulk spreaders back on trucks for nothing.. Got just enough salt for a small run.


----------



## Hannalie

Thought this was perfect.


----------



## buckhigh

Flawless440;1610505 said:


> Man just spent all day 8:30am - 6 pm at ODA taking a OSU course and testing for pesticide... Man it really sucked.. Don't wish that upon anyone.. All them guys were talking snow tonight... Paid my guys to get the bulk spreaders back on trucks for nothing.. Got just enough salt for a small run.


Went to the recert class earlier this month in Akron. Very educational and worth every penny of $75. What pesticide test did you take? Studying for my ornamental license now. Have a feeling it's a b!tch of a test to pass.


----------



## cwby_ram

buckhigh;1610621 said:


> Went to the recert class earlier this month in Akron. Very educational and worth every penny of $75. What pesticide test did you take? Studying for my ornamental license now. Have a feeling it's a b!tch of a test to pass.


They're not too bad, especially if you're studying up. I took them at the OTF conference. The worst one was the core test and the turf test. Seemed like it went on forever.


----------



## Burkartsplow

This weather is all over the place. Wind direction did a complete 180 and temps keep rising. Bone dry out there this morning.


----------



## Bossman 92

Did anyone get any snow last night?


----------



## AMS77

Nothing here got up at 2 and nothing went back to bed got up at 6 and a few flakes on the porch that's it.


----------



## OhioPlower

Looks like winter is over, snow chances for the next week have faded away.


----------



## buckhigh

OhioPlower;1610864 said:


> Looks like winter is over, snow chances for the next week have faded away.


Yep. February was a huge bust:crying: Curious to know how many inches Cleveland was below average? Guessing 20? Time to start thinking pre-emerge...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Cleveland is 12 below according to WOIO. It has been a pretty decent year for us so I can't complain. A lot of salting. A lot. If you just plow, then yes, this year has been a bust.


----------



## jk4718

It's moving East. We won't know better until it hits shore this weekend, but it has been on the forecast for a week now. This is our final chance at plowing for this year. The gfs has this going way south of us though.


----------



## R75419

there were guys flinging salt all over in the toledo metro area this morning... not sure at what. I had to do some walks but no asphalt.


----------



## Bossman 92

I have some 223/5.56 mags for sale if anyone is interested pm me. Good metal ones, no junk.

I know a few guys on here like their guns so I figured I would give you first dibs.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Picked up those walks of a new building. 14000 sq ft and went high and they took it. Which works out perfect because It takes me an hour to plow the lot across the street and I was paying my guy to sit there and ride shotgun and do nothing and 5000 sq ft of the area I can run the truck down the walks so I am happy about that. Wait till I show him the new site, haha!!


----------



## jk4718

And now it's gone.


----------



## fortydegnorth

We got about an inch or a little more in the grass. Started to freeze over around 6am but not bad. Got a call and salted a hotel and doctors office. Not a total bust but far from a money maker.


----------



## BruceK

Wow, it even skips New England.



jk4718;1611011 said:


> And now it's gone.


----------



## AMS77

We going to get anything worth salting tonight. Been pretty wet around may have to much the freeze up.


----------



## BruceK

37 at 10:30pm, doubt we'll need to work in AM so I popped a bud!


----------



## racer47

1/2 inch snow in southern ohio on grass and deck at 4 am. lots and roads just wet, no salt run for me.light snow on and of all day  i will ask my brother if he needs any clips if so i send pm


----------



## Flawless440

buckhigh;1610621 said:


> Went to the recert class earlier this month in Akron. Very educational and worth every penny of $75. What pesticide test did you take? Studying for my ornamental license now. Have a feeling it's a b!tch of a test to pass.


Did core and turf, going back to do ornamental. Its only $35 here. Now i'm finding out out State Farm policy won't cover Commercial applications, ODA wants to see a policy to get your license


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys said Light snow on Tuesday... Might be that last salt run to get rid of everyones saltThumbs Up


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1611389 said:


> Local guys said Light snow on Tuesday... Might be that last salt run to get rid of everyones saltThumbs Up


Where are located


----------



## buckhigh

Flawless440;1611387 said:


> Did core and turf, going back to do ornamental. Its only $35 here. Now i'm finding out out State Farm policy won't cover Commercial applications, ODA wants to see a policy to get your license


Call Ohio Casualty.


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1611403 said:


> Where are located


Columbus.....


----------



## Flawless440

buckhigh;1611442 said:


> Call Ohio Casualty.


Thanks.. I will check into that today


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1611452 said:


> Thanks.. I will check into that today


I use nationwide. I was about ready to switch, but they added mine, no problem.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1611389 said:


> Local guys said Light snow on Tuesday... Might be that last salt run to get rid of everyones saltThumbs Up


It could be more than that. The Euro has flipped back to 3+". The bulk of it goes south of us, but it's been working it's way up to us. The system hits shore on Saturday, so Sunday's models will tell us the real story. If it hits us head on then we could have a Very nice end to the season. I'll post the noon run when I see it. (Most of this snow comes on Wendesday)


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1611573 said:


> It could be more than that. The Euro has flipped back to 3+". The bulk of it goes south of us, but it's been working it's way up to us. The system hits shore on Saturday, so Sunday's models will tell us the real story. If it hits us head on then we could have a Very nice end to the season. I'll post the noon run when I see it. (Most of this snow comes on Wendesday)


Sorry but today's gfs has it going south once again. Down near cincy gets all the fun. Time to go work on mowers. Taking one in to get looked at by someone right now.  It will be interesting to see once it comes ashore what the models show.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1611589 said:


> Sorry but today's gfs has it going south once again. Down near cincy gets all the fun. Time to go work on mowers. Taking one in to get looked at by someone right now.  It will be interesting to see once it comes ashore what the models show.


I will admit that the gfs has had it going south this whole time. I can only hope that the models 20:0 record of getting these wrong since January that it will head North. One way or another the plows will be going into storage next weekend. 
What do you guys do when you put them in dry storage? Based off some other threads I may spray them down with Fluid Film before tossing them into the barn.


----------



## BruceK

Even the noon TV weather report here in Dayton mentioned the possibility of accumulating snow Tuesday. It's interesting they are mentioning it but they did say it is still a long way out and things can change.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We soak the plows and spreaders with fluid film and store em. Hoping to use up the rest of the salt next week or so. Any predictions from you smart guys about Dayton snow this week?


----------



## jk4718

ohiogreenworks;1611622 said:


> We soak the plows and spreaders with fluid film and store em. Hoping to use up the rest of the salt next week or so. Any predictions from you smart guys about Dayton snow this week?


Yeah, sounds like FF is the way to go. We won't know anything for sure on this week until sunday. I would say it's a coin flip right now,


----------



## Flawless440

I powerwash everthing let them set for a day. Then spray FF out of a paint gun, usually keep them under a trap. Might keep the new Boss inside since I never got to use it. I think will will be able to salt Tuesday, I have court at 2pm Saturday, taking none payers to small claims. So it will snow just to screw that up


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1611634 said:


> I powerwash everthing let them set for a day. Then spray FF out of a paint gun, usually keep them under a trap. Might keep the new Boss inside since I never got to use it. I think will will be able to salt Tuesday, I have court at 2pm Saturday, taking none payers to small claims. So it will snow just to screw that up


Good luck in court. That's odd that it's on a Saturday though.
I'd be in trouble if I had that issue...since most of my customers owe me around 5 figures when I am done. I always said that I would repo that pay if someone didn't pay. :laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1611636 said:


> Good luck in court. That's odd that it's on a Saturday though.
> I'd be in trouble if I had that issue...since most of my customers owe me around 5 figures when I am done. I always said that I would repo that pay if someone didn't pay. :laughing:


I meant Tuesday, don't know why i wrote Saturday. Snow is going to mess up the court date.
Also can't Repo job, consider property damage. The system is screwed


----------



## justgeorge

Rich Apuzzo is posting some maps with real pretty colors on it on Facebook for Monday night into Tuesday. But the colors are much nicer for Cincinnati than the rest of the state....


----------



## BruceK

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...87452874.56258.225486480805178&type=1&theater
not sure if this will show up here if not you should be able to follow the link to facebook. Here is a Tuesday/Wednesday snow map compiled from this afternoon's models. Wastern Ohio may be plowable after all.


----------



## BruceK

Looked at a few other sites, looks like 3-6" possible somewhere. It is still early but if the models continue to agree like they did this afternoon this thing will really blossom up when it hits the east coast in the Baltimore Washington area with 12"+.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1611704 said:


> Rich Apuzzo is posting some maps with real pretty colors on it on Facebook for Monday night into Tuesday. But the colors are much nicer for Cincinnati than the rest of the state....


Is this is it????


----------



## jk4718

The Euro still has central Ohio getting 3-4". I would rather have it south of us right now so if it deviates this weekend when it hits shore we stand a 50/50 shot of getting hit head on. You Cinci guys can have the big stuff. I'll be more than happy to get 3-4


----------



## jk4718

The midnight models are still fighting. The Gfs still shows this Tues/Wend system running right through Cinci and missing Columbus and Dayton completely. The Euro shows it running close to the same path and the turning up and hitting Columbus/ Dayton with 3-6". The storm hits shore today, but it stalls out on the coast until around noon on Tuesday. The 6pm Sunday Gfs will be the one to watch! Fingers crossed that the Euro is right bc that is fun for all of us


----------



## Flawless440

Right in time for the March 7th... Repeat..LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Here is some numbers from the euro from Josh over on skyeye. He did not post any for the northern Ohio.
Euro

DAY

WED 00Z 06-MAR 1.5 -2.8 1014 63 100 0.02 550 539 
WED 06Z 06-MAR -2.2 -5.5 1012 90 100 0.24 543 534 
WED 12Z 06-MAR -4.0 -6.7 1013 91 98 0.25 539 528 
WED 18Z 06-MAR -1.9 -6.8 1017 90 97 0.08 544 531 
THU 00Z 07-MAR -0.3 -5.8 1022 92 83 0.03 552 535 

.62” at roughly 12:1= 7.5”

CVG

WED 00Z 06-MAR 1.2 -1.2 1013 91 100 0.06 551 540 
WED 06Z 06-MAR -0.2 -5.5 1012 94 97 0.24 542 533 
WED 12Z 06-MAR -3.2 -7.6 1015 88 96 0.07 538 526 
WED 18Z 06-MAR -1.3 -7.6 1019 80 96 0.04 543 528 
THU 00Z 07-MAR -0.4 -6.7 1023 85 92 0.02 552 534 
THU 06Z 07-MAR -0.5 -5.7 1025 93 56 0.01 558 538 

.44” at roughly 12.5:1, thanks to the low being marginally closer upstairs could yield a slightly colder column of air=5.5”

CMH

WED 06Z 06-MAR 0.2 -3.7 1010 88 100 0.12 546 537 
WED 12Z 06-MAR -1.4 -5.6 1009 93 98 0.35 540 533 
WED 18Z 06-MAR 1.3 -5.7 1013 90 96 0.09 544 534 
THU 00Z 07-MAR 1.3 -5.7 1021 90 88 0.06 551 534 

East of the low equals a warmer solution at the surface and not as much over-running cold so not as solid of accumulation but snowfall still .62” at 11:1=6.8”

Josh


----------



## BruceK

There is very light snow falling in Dayton the past hour leaving a film on paved surface. They are white but not slick yet. If this keeps up a salt run may be in order.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1612127 said:


> There is very light snow falling in Dayton the past hour leaving a film on paved surface. They are white but not slick yet. If this keeps up a salt run may be in order.


Same here, but I took everything off the truck yesterday. Except the pallet of salt. Unloaded some of it so I could see out the back window. :laughing::laughing:

the gfs is rolling in right now. Out to hour 75 now, this is going to be close. It could start as a mix.

Edit: I should say it has made the pavement wet, So it is melting off and it is off the truck.


----------



## BruceK

YP the coating this morning was not what I expected. The radar returns keep popping it up right over us making it hard to tell how long this will last. I hearing reports of an inch already down near Louisville.I hate to do it but I suppose I should go pick up a pallet of salt. I just hate to get stuck with much over the summer as I have to throw it up on high in the barn to keep it out of the way.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1612134 said:


> YP the coating this morning was not what I expected. The radar returns keep popping it up right over us making it had to tell how long this will last. I hearing reports of an inch already down near Louisville.I hat to do it but I suppose I should go pick up a pallet of salt. I just hat to get stuck with much over the summer as I have to throw it up on high in the barn to keep it out of the way.


Me neither. But it is melting off here already. Now you may need it for next week I think as the day wears on it will melt off. with the high sun angle that should do the trick.

TODAY'S gfs run keep the heaviest north of I 70. lol the storm is just now getting near land. It is still out in the pacific.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1612132 said:


> the gfs is rolling in right now. Out to hour 75 now, this is going to be close. It could start as a mix.


Wow. That went to **** in a hurry. It looks like that low pressure was causing the strength, which would push the moisture up to us. On this run it shows the low not building up until almost 12 hours later and it all misses us. Not good.
06z








12z


----------



## jk4718

Alright JP, you may have to explain this one, because I don't see anything on the run that would justify this. hahaha


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted stuff so I got that going for me which is nice...


----------



## BruceK

Yep the solar penetration through the cloud deck is winning the battle here too. But it is still snowing lightly.If it was January I would already be rolling.

I hope that northerly trend doesn't continue in the next couple of runs. This thing could end up in Canada.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1612171 said:


> Alright JP, you may have to explain this one, because I don't see anything on the run that would justify this. hahaha


Maybe this will explain that. That is why I said the heaviest looks to be north on TODAY'S run.


----------



## R75419

We will gladly take the heaviest here in the north west,,,, north of US 6 would be about ideal for me!


----------



## jk4718

Accuweathers models have been screwed up lately, that's what is screwing me up. That 12z is not the same one I say earlier. grrr


----------



## BruceK

Looks like there is some agreement that this will cross Ohio in the southwest corner of the state. Some places will get a foot. South of the low will likely be mostly rain. A few models still suggest a more northerly track which would shift all the snow totals further north. Expect some wobble in the models to tonight and tomorrow morning. Watch for more concrete predictions Sunday evening. Sure looks like were in for a plowable event across much of the state.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1612326 said:


> Looks like there is some agreement that this will cross Ohio in the southwest corner of the state. Some places will get a foot. South of the low will likely be mostly rain. A few models still suggest a more northerly track which would shift all the snow totals further north. Expect some wobble in the models to tonight and tomorrow morning. Watch for more concrete predictions Sunday evening. Sure looks like were in for a plowable event across much of the state.


Yup. Going to spend tomorrow fueling trucks hooking plows and getting stuff ready. Was going to order mulch and form our concrete salt pad this week but I suppose that can wait. payup


----------



## Flawless440

I was hoping by the end of this winter i could make sense of these models, guess not, can't read them for shi_:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Uh oh, the snow is starting to stick out there. Getting a small coating going. Nothing major.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1612392 said:


> I was hoping by the end of this winter i could make sense of these models, guess not, can't read them for shi_:laughing:


Be glad that you didn't. I lost about 25 percent of the hair I had left at the beginning of the year. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BruceK

The only thing that has me a little surprised in the models is how much moisture the system shows without any feed from the gulf. Storms coming in from the northern plains tend to only bring us 3 or 4 inches as they run out of gas by the time they get here. Could this become the case this time?


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1612392 said:


> I was hoping by the end of this winter i could make sense of these models, guess not, can't read them for shi_:laughing:


Right there with you man


----------



## SnoDaddy

light coating here in hartville stuff thats got residual salt is burned off otherwise its skim coat very light . just a heads up


----------



## Flawless440

Theres a good half inch out here by New Albany, traffic cams don't show anything around 71 or Hilliard area were all my contracts are. Seems I always have snow out here.
Hitting the ski slops tomorrow. Should have some fresh powder on up north


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1612620 said:


> Theres a good half inch out here by New Albany, traffic cams don't show anything around 71 or Hilliard area were all my contracts are. Seems I always have snow out here.
> Hitting the ski slops tomorrow. Should have some fresh powder on up north


Grounds covered in Polaris, nothing at all here in Dublin


----------



## allseasons87

Got 2 trucks goin now to hit some zero tolerance accounts. Nothin much out there but ill take it!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Salted everything open. Could maybe have plowed if I was ambitious but salt is doing the trick. Fluffy lake snow melts too easy to plow this morning


----------



## muffy189

I just put down the last of my salt, I just might have to think about buying a little bit more


----------



## procuts0103

Just made a salt run here in ashtabula. Sure hope we get this midweek storm. Sitting on 10 ton or so that would be nice to get rid of. Not a bad winter..... for only being 2 1/2 months long...

M


----------



## AMS77

We have a couple inches here but everything is closed till tomorrow.


----------



## 525Enterprises

What's the deal with Tuesday and Wednesday?


----------



## Fred886

What type of snowfall is expected for eastern cuyahoga for the next storm?


----------



## blogsdon

Fred886;1612952 said:


> What type of snowfall is expected for eastern cuyahoga for the next storm?


I have heard that the low is coming more north on the most recent models and that Northern Ohio may receive any where from 6-8". Now that can change just as fast as it did from the last model run that had the low south and us getting nothing.

Who knows. Will know better later this afternoon.

Biran


----------



## jk4718

Fred886;1612952 said:


> What type of snowfall is expected for eastern cuyahoga for the next storm?


Right now your on the low end like we are in Columbus at the 2-4" range. The big stuff looks to be going right between us (Ft Wayne to Mansfield). This is a narrow window on the snow and this has a high chance of changing. We won't know for sure what's happening until tomorrow.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1612958 said:


> I have heard that the low is coming more north on the most recent models and that Northern Ohio may receive any where from 6-8". Now that can change just as fast as it did from the last model run that had the low south and us getting nothing.
> 
> Who knows. Will know better later this afternoon.
> 
> Biran


Hey Brian, I agree. We need to see what the euro and the canadian show. They have had this south the whole time. I still think the late runs tonight of the nam and gfs will need to be watched as well.


----------



## jk4718

Columbus
Euro 12z March 3rd 6hr Precipitation
WED 00Z 06-MAR 0.02 
WED 06Z 06-MAR 0.36 
WED 12Z 06-MAR 0.15 
WED 18Z 06-MAR 0.08

Cleveland
WED 00Z 06-MAR 0.00 
WED 06Z 06-MAR 0.00 
WED 12Z 06-MAR 0.09 
WED 18Z 06-MAR 0.01 
THU 00Z 07-MAR 0.00


----------



## Fred886

jk4718;1612970 said:


> Euro 12z March 3rd 6hr Precipitation
> WED 00Z 06-MAR 0.02
> WED 06Z 06-MAR 0.36
> WED 12Z 06-MAR 0.15
> WED 18Z 06-MAR 0.08


Thanks for all the replies! Ill check out the weather models tonight to get a more accurate reading of what's to come


----------



## jk4718

18z for Columbus

GFS- 2-4"
NAM- A big fat zero

Guess who I am pulling for.


----------



## Young Pup

Check this one out:


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam:


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1613207 said:


> Check this one out:


I hate sitting on the borderline. We have losing record lately on the battle of the temps. The North guys definitely have some pushing this week.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1613214 said:


> I hate sitting on the borderline. We have losing record lately on the battle of the temps. The North guys definitely have some pushing this week.


Hey I don't hear the lady the singing:


----------



## jk4718

I'm actually optimistic on this one.


----------



## Young Pup

Me too, this could be some interesting runs tonight.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1613235 said:


> Me too, this could be some interesting runs tonight.


What time are you seeing the snowfall maps for the Euro. Accu.pro doesn't update that one until 3-4am. It does have the text version out pretty early, but that doesn't say much when we are looking at rain/snow.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1613240 said:


> What time are you seeing the snowfall maps for the Euro. Accu.pro doesn't update that one until 3-4am. It does have the text version out pretty early, but that doesn't say much when we are looking at rain/snow.


It is right about the same time frame as accuweather. I might not be staying up for that one.


----------



## jk4718

Neither am I. The noon runs are what will really matter.


----------



## Young Pup

I am hoping tonights runs will have a good handle on this thing.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1613260 said:


> I am hoping tonights runs will have a good handle on this thing.


Hopefully, bc they are still all over the place. Even Elwell from 10tv was saying they are anywhere from 4-5" to .8".


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1613262 said:


> Hopefully, bc they are still all over the place. Even Elwell from 10tv was saying they are anywhere from 4-5" to .8".


really?? Wow, I bet he is pulling his hair out too.


----------



## Young Pup

And yet another solution on the nam. It is still running but it starts out as rain/mix then changes to some heavy????? snow???? I give up. I am going to the bar. call me when it starts snowing. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Some pictures for you:


----------



## Young Pup

More nice pictures:


----------



## BruceK

Last update moved the line a bit more south. Dayton calling for sleet snow and freezing rain during the day then changing to snow. 10 miles north the forecast has no mention of freezing rain. When it is that close I'll wait until tomorrow afternoon's runs before I get excited.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Seems like a few miles north or south will make a huge difference in snow on this one!


----------



## Flawless440

Temps look high


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we started the season pushing heavy wet slop looks like we will be ending the season pushing the same crap.


----------



## R75419

SNOMACHINE;1613550 said:


> Seems like a few miles north or south will make a huge difference in snow on this one!


It seems to me the guys in the area between Lima and Findlay will be smiling the biggest tomorrow. If it goes 40-50 miles north you and I will be much happier. E of Toledo is not looking to promising for you.:crying: A salt run or two will make our season successful, thank you Lord for zero tolerance accounts!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Yeah we'll see what happens. We got accounts in findlay, fostoria, fremont, and toledo. So its gonna be interesting. I dont think they know for sure the final track yet. Our DTN is putting it a little more north like findlay will take the brunt not lima.


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys calling for 2-4 so far here in the CO... Might get to use this new Boss yet


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1613568 said:


> Well we started the season pushing heavy wet slop looks like we will be ending the season pushing the same crap.


Nothing like pushin concreteThumbs Up


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1613618 said:


> Local guys calling for 2-4 so far here in the CO... Might get to use this new Boss yet


Cha Ching cha ching


----------



## BruceK

Keep in mind the highest precipitation rates are projected to occur in Dayton from 1-9pm. (add a little time to that as you move east. Temps here are not supposed to drop enough for snow until 8pm so that leaves little time for accumulation. This is really looking like a bust for us, calling for .75" of rain.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok get ready for some pictures.:

First one is 10am tues.
Second one is at 4pm tues


----------



## Young Pup

More pics.

first one is at 7pm tues.

Second one is at 10 pm tues.


----------



## Young Pup

3rd set of pics

First is 1am on Weds

Second is 4am Weds


----------



## Young Pup

Last one is at 7 am weds


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the potential snow fall:


----------



## Burkartsplow

I would be happy with a nice 2 inch snowfall to help get the salt stock down a little bit more over the next couple of days. Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

There is definitely going to be a lot of moisture hanging around. The funny thing is that we told the Cinci guys that you don't want to be in the bullseye a week out. It's moved up and then back down since then. I have 24 hours to hope it moves just another 20 miles south so Marysvilles 4-8" hits Hilliard and down by 70.


----------



## jk4718

:bluebounc:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## jk4718

Just to be fair, the NAM isn't as generous: http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## Young Pup

Lol Justin. The nam sucks.  I think a good call right now before the euro comes out would be 3 to 5 for us in central Ohio.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1613790 said:


> Lol Justin. The nam sucks.  I think a good call right now before the euro comes out would be 3 to 5 for us in central Ohio.


As much as I would love to jump into my next tier on the plowing I think the gfs is too aggressive on that one. lol 
One and done though. Let's get a nice plowing in and bring on those 50's. I'm sooooo ready to get back to real work.


----------



## BruceK

Those maps almost look like a secondary low is trying to develop behind (west of) the primary low. That would sure pull the moisture back in after the temperature drops making this a more widespread snow event at the end.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1613794 said:


> As much as I would love to jump into my next tier on the plowing I think the gfs is too aggressive on that one. lol
> One and done though. Let's get a nice plowing in and bring on those 50's. I'm sooooo ready to get back to real work.


That is why I like 3 to 5 right now.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1613801 said:


> Those maps almost look like a secondary low is trying to develop behind (west of) the primary low. That would sure pull the moisture back in after the temperature drops making this a more widespread snow event at the end.


Rich over on skyeye mentioned that yesterday. So far it looks to be on target for that to happen.


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup;1613813 said:


> Rich over on skyeye mentioned that yesterday. So far it looks to be on target for that to happen.


Great minds think alike. 

Is skyeye a paid service?


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1613820 said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> Is skyeye a paid service?


Yes here is a link to the homepage.

http://w3.skyeyeweather.com/about/what


----------



## blazer2plower

Anyone in the Defiance and van wert area and in between?


----------



## BruceK

blazer2plower;1613842 said:


> Anyone in the Defiance and van wert area and in between?


No but you guys up there are in the bulls eye.


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup;1613830 said:


> Yes here is a link to the homepage.
> 
> http://w3.skyeyeweather.com/about/what


Wow. $240 is a bit pricey for me. I'll rely on you letting us know if he is on to something the other forecasters don't show.


----------



## blazer2plower

for the snow but I hate pushing mashed potatoes


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1613858 said:


> Wow. $240 is a bit pricey for me. I'll rely on you letting us know if he is on to something the other forecasters don't show.


LOL. If he runs a special on pricing I will let you know. I got in on the very beginning and I only pay $ 60.00 Well worth it, and I write it off.


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1613842 said:


> Anyone in the Defiance and van wert area and in between?


there is someone in the area but in Lima. He has not been on here all year, I think. But I do see him on fb posting.


----------



## jk4718

And here is the one we have been waiting for. Fyi, Columbus is at 83 degrees west and 40 degrees north (right at the 6" line).


----------



## Young Pup

Hey Justin, that says 6z up at the top. Never mind that is through 6z geez my bad.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1613910 said:


> Hey Justin, that says 6z up at the top. Never mind that is through 6z geez my bad.


:laughing: Your as burned out on these as I am. Go fill up your trucks, check your fluids, then sit down, have a beer and relax until tomorrow.


----------



## jk4718

Chris Bradley
UPDATE--- The WINTER STORM WATCH will soon be upgraded to a WINTER STORM WARNING for CENTRAL OHIO including Franklin and surrounding counties.

A March snowstorm is heading towards Ohio with a wintry mix of snow, sleet and rain expected to begin tomorrow by noon. This will switch to all snow in Columbus around sunset tomorrow.

The WINTER STORM WARNING is for 6 or more inches of snow in the warning area and will include the city of Columbus.

I am at the National Weather Service office in Wilmington this afternoon and will be live from here on 10TV News at 5.


----------



## blazer2plower

Thanks young pup I'm trying to get a list together of guys and gals in my area.


----------



## BruceK

So much for my earlier forecast of no snow in Dayton until December. :laughingyow!:wesport:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like it is just going to be a salting event for us in Cleveland. Findlay looks like they are going to get a few rounds out of this system.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1613915 said:


> :laughing: Your as burned out on these as I am. Go fill up your trucks, check your fluids, then sit down, have a beer and relax until tomorrow.


Tell me about it.My eyes were hurting after looking at all the models stuff earlier. I left the house for 4 hours or so. Helped out a fellow plower this afternoon by picking up his dump truck that has been in the shop for 5 or 6 weeks. Just in time.


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
426 pm est mon mar 4 2013

.low pressure will track through kentucky on tuesday and
into southeast ohio tuesday night. Wintry weather will develop
across the region on tuesday and continue into wednesday.

Inz058-059-ohz054>056-060>062-051200-
/o.new.kiln.ws.w.0001.130305t1600z-130306t1800z/
fayette in-union in-madison-franklin oh-licking-preble-montgomery-
greene-
including the cities of...connersville...liberty...london...
Columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia
426 pm est mon mar 4 2013

...winter storm warning in effect from 11 am tuesday to 1 pm est
wednesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm warning for snow...which is in effect from 11 am tuesday to 1
pm est wednesday.

* hazard types...snow and sleet

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 5 to 7 inches.

* timing...a wintry mix will change to snow tuesday afternoon into
tuesday night. The heaviest snow is expected in the late
afternoon and tuesday night.

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
reduced visibilities and snow accumulations.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe
winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant
amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only
travel in an emergency. If you must travel...keep an extra
flashlight...food...and water in your vehicle in case of an
emergency.

&&

$$


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hey as I am sure a lot of you know but for those who are running bagged salt in their spreaders, Kurtz brothers is selling pallets of salt for 90$ or 1.75 a bag. Just a heads up for anyone that's wants some cheap salt. It's a year old but I went through my pallet and it all feels fine. Just one bag torn.


----------



## jk4718

*My version:*
Remember...a winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe
winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant
amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel_ profitable and exhasuting_. Only
travel in a _straight line and avoid the idiots_. If you must travel...keep an extra
_couple 20oz Cokes, 2 packs of cigarettes, a Snicker's bar, maybe some sunflower seeds, a crescent wrench, electrical tape, some plow fluid, spare fuses, some cash, plowing time sheets, and spare pairs of socks & gloves._ :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1614167 said:


> Hey as I am sure a lot of you know but for those who are running bagged salt in their spreaders, Kurtz brothers is selling pallets of salt for 90$ or 1.75 a bag. Just a heads up for anyone that's wants some cheap salt. It's a year old but I went through my pallet and it all feels fine. Just one bag torn.


No ****??? is it the yellow bags of safety salt??


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1614183 said:


> No ****??? is it the yellow bags of safety salt??


No it's smurf jizz salt or the blue pellets. It's in white bags.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1614183 said:


> No ****??? is it the yellow bags of safety salt??


No, purple-dyed stuff. Most of my last pallet spread ok. Had to toss a few chunks here and there and do a lot of clump-busting, but can't beat the price.


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1614205 said:


> No it's smurf jizz salt or the blue pellets. It's in white bags.


Beat me to it!


----------



## Burkartsplow




----------



## Pushin4U

Burkartsplow;1614234 said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1614208 said:


> No, purple-dyed stuff. Most of my last pallet spread ok. Had to toss a few chunks here and there and do a lot of clump-busting, but can't beat the price.





PlowTeam5;1614205 said:


> No it's smurf jizz salt or the blue pellets. It's in white bags.


Thanks Guys. I was just out with a couple other plow guys here and told them about it. :waving::waving:


----------



## jk4718

Burkartsplow;1614234 said:


>


OMG. I am sooo hiring him to do a video intro for my website! :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Alright JP,

NWS is saying 5-7", GFS is saying we'll be buried with 6-10" or 8-10" (depending with the ratios) and 10tv is sticking with the NAM at 4-6". What is your official guess? It's changed so much today that I'm not voting until tomorrow. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614320 said:


> Alright JP,
> 
> NWS is saying 5-7", GFS is saying we'll be buried with 6-10" or 8-10" (depending with the ratios) and 10tv is sticking with the NAM at 4-6". What is your official guess? It's changed so much today that I'm not voting until tomorrow. lol


I am waiting on the gfs run in a bit. The nam has shifted south some more. lol


----------



## Young Pup

nam at 30 and 33 hours


----------



## Young Pup

nam at 36 hours


----------



## Young Pup

gfs at hour 24 and 27


----------



## Young Pup

Hours 30 and 33


----------



## Young Pup

Hours 36 and 39


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614320 said:


> Alright JP,
> 
> NWS is saying 5-7", GFS is saying we'll be buried with 6-10" or 8-10" (depending with the ratios) and 10tv is sticking with the NAM at 4-6". What is your official guess? It's changed so much today that I'm not voting until tomorrow. lol


My guess at this very moment is 4 to 7. Subject to change in a moments notice. lol Let's see what the euro says tonight. But 4 to 7 atm


----------



## Young Pup

Just got back in from salting my presalt. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Check some locations for ice. Wet pavement on all except a couple. Minor accumulation. Only put product down on one though. 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
420 AM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

.LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK THROUGH KENTUCKY TODAY AND REACH
SOUTHEAST OHIO TONIGHT. WINTRY WEATHER WILL DEVELOP ACROSS
THE REGION THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING AND TAPER OFF EARLY
WEDNESDAY.

INZ050-058-059-OHZ054>056-060>062-051730-
/O.CON.KILN.WS.W.0001.130305T1600Z-130306T1800Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-
MONTGOMERY-GREENE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA
420 AM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM THIS MORNING
TO 1 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW AND SLEET

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES...ALONG
WITH SOME SLEET.

* TIMING...RAIN WILL BEGIN THIS MORNING AND MAY MIX WITH SNOW AT
TIMES. THE WINTRY MIX WILL QUICKLY CHANGE TO ALL SNOW THIS
AFTERNOON. THE HEAVIEST SNOW IS EXPECTED IN THE LATE AFTERNOON
AND TUESDAY NIGHT. LIGHT ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED
OVERNIGHT.

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO
REDUCED VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT
AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS.
ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA
FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN
EMERGENCY.

&&

$$


----------



## R75419

GET YOUR SNOWPLOWS SHOVELS READY! GET YOUR GROCERYS AND WEAR SCARVES! mAJOR WINTER STORM FOR CENTRAL OHIO.... we gotta get that guy on you tube to do ohio weather as well. Much more entertaining than the 3 tv stations we have around here. Have fun guys guess I will watch our residual salt burn down the little bit we will get here in Perrysburg/ Maumee.


----------



## Burkartsplow

In the same boat here in Cleveland with what looks to be a non event all together. But accuweather is still calling for a couple of inches over night and they are always the conservative site of them all.


----------



## wnwniner

Anyone know what time its supposed to start snowing in columbus area?


----------



## NickT

My educated guess is 3-5 pm ^^


----------



## Bossman 92

I am calling a huge bust.


----------



## AMS77

Haven't even hooked the plow up yet. From the radar looks to be stating north.


----------



## Young Pup

wnwniner;1614680 said:


> Anyone know what time its supposed to start snowing in columbus area?


Going off the nam model I would say between 6 and 8 pm. Of course that is subject to change. :waving:


----------



## BruceK

After some sleet and rain overnight woke up to dry pavement here in Dayton. Looking at the morning model runs it looks like we might get under the 12" bullseye. NWS still has 6-8 for us but I won't be surprised to see that pushed up a little. Daytime highs for Wednesday have also been lowered probably to account for the expected snowpack. My confidence level is high enough I am heading out to restock my salt supply. Snow will probably kick in here around sunset. Some rain expected this afternoon is enough to keep me from trying to presalt.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1614771 said:


> After some sleet and rain overnight woke up to dry pavement here in Dayton. Looking at the morning model runs it looks like we might get under the 12" bullseye. NWS still has 6-8 for us but I won't be surprised to see that pushed up a little. Daytime highs for Wednesday have also been lowered probably to account for the expected snowpack. My confidence level is high enough I am heading out to restock my salt supply. Snow will probably kick in here around sunset. Some rain expected this afternoon is enough to keep me from trying to presalt.


Bruce being under the 12 inches is not out of the question. No presalting for me as it will be coming down so hard it will make it useless anyway. I am just waiting to see what the gfs says in a bit.


----------



## AMS77

Tired of looking at weather and watching it. Making pancakes and sausage for me and my girls.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Guess I am going to go dig plow out. I thought snow was done for the season.....its buried.....looks like since they are calling for 12, we should see 2....lol


----------



## Young Pup

gfs snowfall map at 72 hours


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1614835 said:


> gfs snowfall map at 72 hours


I'm not greedy. At this point I'm just hoping for 3-4" so I can plow. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614838 said:


> I'm not greedy. At this point I'm just hoping for 3-4" so I can plow. :crying:


I'm sticking with the 4 to 7 call. Do or die until the euro comes out. lol the gfs shifted north again nailing us. the nam was south. Still the models don't have a freaking clue.


----------



## jk4718

WOW. The nam did a 180 and is finally on our side. 
One ratio= 4-6" http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-40.php3?STATIONID=ILN
10:1 ratio= 6-8" http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614846 said:


> WOW. The nam did a 180 and is finally on our side.
> One ratio= 4-6" http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-40.php3?STATIONID=ILN
> 10:1 ratio= 6-8" http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


That is why I am going to go with the 4 to 7. My brain is fried. lol


----------



## Young Pup

At 10 o'clock tonight.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1614851 said:


> That is why I am going to go with the 4 to 7. My brain is fried. lol


I think that my fiance is going to kill me  All she has heard about for the last week is this damn storm....and she hates snow! She is probably only hoping that we get dumped on so I would shut up. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

gfs at 1am


----------



## Young Pup

gfs at 4am


----------



## Young Pup

gfs at 7am


----------



## Young Pup

gfs at 10 am.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614855 said:


> I think that my fiance is going to kill me  All she has heard about for the last week is this damn storm....and she hates snow! She is probably only hoping that we get dumped on so I would shut up. :laughing:


she probably has ear plugs in so she can't hear ya. Just smiling and nodding her head yes. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1614862 said:


> she probably has ear plugs in so she can't hear ya. Just smiling and nodding her head yes. :laughing:


I'm sure that's what it is. :laughing: She works from home, so I need to get my season started before we kill each other. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614867 said:


> I'm sure that's what it is. :laughing: She works from home, so I need to get my season started before we kill each other. lol


Yes that would be a good thing. lol

Dispatch headlines: LANDSCAPER AND FIANCE DUKE IT OUT OVER SNOW STORM.


----------



## AMS77

National weather service just upgraded us to a winter storm warning. Snow accumulations of 5-8 inches. This is coming from the NWS out of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Young Pup

AMS77;1614871 said:


> National weather service just upgraded us to a winter storm warning. Snow accumulations of 5-8 inches. This is coming from the NWS out of Pittsburgh.


I heard here localy Muskingum county was upgraded, I figured you would be too. Since Pittsburgh handles them.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1614870 said:


> Yes that would be a good thing. lol
> 
> Dispatch headlines: LANDSCAPER AND FIANCE DUKE IT OUT OVER SNOW STORM.


More like: LANDSCAPER FOUND RUN OVER BY HIS OWN PLOW TRUCK, FIANCE BEING QUESTIONED lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1614874 said:


> More like: LANDSCAPER FOUND RUN OVER BY HIS OWN PLOW TRUCK, FIANCE BEING QUESTIONED lol


I like it.  

Stepping out for a bit. check back in later. Need some fresh air as I have a headache. lol


----------



## BruceK

YP that 1am GFS map briefly shows the formation of the secondary low we talked about yesterday. How about that!


----------



## muffy189

AMS77;1614871 said:


> National weather service just upgraded us to a winter storm warning. Snow accumulations of 5-8 inches. This is coming from the NWS out of Pittsburgh.


Where are at AMS77


----------



## born2farm

Getting some light rain here. Air temp is 35 and surface temp is still hanging around 45-47. Not sure what to think of this storm yet. Guess tonight will tell it all.


----------



## AMS77

muffy189;1614921 said:


> Where are at AMS77


I'm in Toronto about 8 miles north of Steubenville right on the river.


----------



## muffy189

Ok I'm in salem


----------



## blazer2plower

I'm in Payne


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1614976 said:


> I'm in Payne


Take some advil. That helps. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## AMS77

muffy189;1614969 said:


> Ok I'm in salem


Do you know of Dales Lawn Care? They have a bunch of Huntington banks I do 7 for them.


----------



## blazer2plower

Nope I like it this way


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
951 am est tue mar 5 2013

.low pressure will track through kentucky today and reach
southeast ohio tonight. Wintry weather will develop across the
region this afternoon and evening and taper off early wednesday.

Inz050-058-059-ohz054>056-060>062-052300-
/o.ext.kiln.ws.w.0001.130305t2100z-130306t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-madison-franklin oh-licking-preble-
montgomery-greene-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
London...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia
951 am est tue mar 5 2013

...winter storm warning now in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to
1 pm est wednesday...

* hazard types...snow and sleet

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches...along
with some sleet.

* timing...areas of rain will mix with snow later this afternoon
before changing over to all snow this evening. The heaviest snow
is expected to fall tonight.

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
reduced visibilities and snow accumulations.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe
winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant
amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous.
Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel...keep an extra
flashlight...food...and water in your vehicle in case of an
emergency.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1614984 said:


> Nope I like it this way


 I need my advil it cured my headache from earlier.


----------



## blazer2plower

Shouldn't drink so much be for a snow storm


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1615002 said:


> Shouldn't drink so much be for a snow storm


I actually have not had ONE beer since last fall.  Was going out last weekend but plans got changed. :waving:


----------



## BruceK

NWS suggesting changeover to snow might not happen until midnight with inch and hour accumulations. That means it wouldn't taper off until after daybreak if we get all 8".


----------



## AMS77

It's still 45 degrees here and the ground is warm. Still have us in the 4-6 range.


----------



## muffy189

AMS77;1614983 said:


> Do you know of Dales Lawn Care? They have a bunch of Huntington banks I do 7 for them.


Yes I know who he is


----------



## Young Pup

All 3 local guys have different amounts. 2 to 4, 2 to 5, and 3 to 6. Rain here now.


----------



## allseasons87

Raining here too. Our truck that is subbed out already got the call to push at 1:15 AM


----------



## chevyman51

I got called to go out at about 2


----------



## blazer2plower

Heading out around 11 or 12


----------



## Flawless440

I don't know guys... road temps are 38.. Air is warm.. I got all trucks dressed up, last little bit of salt and sidewalk salt ready.. Think I'm going to get into the hot tub with a few bud lights.  Guys comin in at 4 am.. I'm getting rid of this salt regardless if it snow or not.


----------



## chevyman51

Snowing good here in butler county got a light dusting on grass


----------



## chevyman51

Change that roads covered


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Snowing hard south of Dayton. Roads covered up quick! Heading out around 2am. Be careful everyone!


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1615231 said:


> I don't know guys... road temps are 38.. Air is warm.. I got all trucks dressed up, last little bit of salt and sidewalk salt ready.. Think I'm going to get into the hot tub with a few bud lights.  Guys comin in at 4 am.. I'm getting rid of this salt regardless if it snow or not.


HA! Are you going to be one of those guys who's lots lot like they have been snowed on until you get close enough to see that it's actually salt? :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Geez been trying to catch a nap. Looks like the change over is getting close to us in columbus. If it does then it would be right on target as I thought between 6 and 9pm.

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Wx...oomLevel=8&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


----------



## BruceK

Changed to snow in Dayton about 7:30. Not snowing too hard but there is about 1/2" now. Took awhile for the snow to cool the ground so it it didn't just melt. I'm gonna have my last supper and head to bed. It is all up to mother nature at this point.


----------



## born2farm

Still all rain here, everything is ready and guys are coming in at two. We shal see what happens


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1615231 said:


> I don't know guys... road temps are 38.. Air is warm.. I got all trucks dressed up, last little bit of salt and sidewalk salt ready.. Think I'm going to get into the hot tub with a few bud lights.  Guys comin in at 4 am.. I'm getting rid of this salt regardless if it snow or not.


Thumbs Up Everyone's on call and ready. Just not sure we get to work tonight. Been through this a few years back. Supposed to get 10+ and ended up with nothing but puddles. On a side note this is a good one to finish on.


----------



## justgeorge

Snowing hard just east of Cincinnati. Surprising how quick the roads covered over; I figured the rain and ground temp would melt it longer.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1615328 said:


> Changed to snow in Dayton about 7:30. Not snowing too hard but there is about 1/2" now. Took awhile for the snow to cool the ground so it it didn't just melt. I'm gonna have my last supper and head to bed. It is all up to mother nature at this point.


It switched over shortly after I made the above post. Truck is covered and the grass has a coating over. Going to try to lay down for a little bit again.


----------



## allseasons87

Just turned over to snow in Dublin. Walkways are covered, roads are tryin


----------



## PlowTeam5

Switching over to snow here in Pataskala. A light dusting already down


----------



## Young Pup

Everything is completely covered in Grandview. There goes the nap


----------



## racer47

:mechanic :raining hard in chillicothe ohio 45601. 2 trucks loaded with salt . but only me to drive them. :laughing: going to be a long night, im going to salt all walks soon as it changes over . then drink monster and wait, be safe out their men.going to be a long time till the sun comes up. :laughing::waving:


----------



## AMS77

Still nothing here not even a rain drop.


----------



## allseasons87

1/2 in about 45 mins here


----------



## racer47

looks like were going to be pushing concrete.glad i got 2 back up trucks, i wish i had a few side walk guys:laughing: lets all finish strong and safe guys Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram

Just changed over on the Delaware/Knox line. Hard surfaces just wet so far, but sticking to grass and cars already.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag its coming down in southern ohio nice . time to earn my keep, as the wife says. but i think im going to earn the balk spreader tonight :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

racer47;1615384 said:


> looks like were going to be pushing concrete.glad i got 2 back up trucks, i wish i had a few side walk guys:laughing: lets all finish strong and safe guys Thumbs Up


Your not kidding!!! I just shoveled my driveway and that has to be the HEAVIEST snow I have ever shoveled.

And yes...I shoveled my driveway. My Meyers is a poly blade and I am kicking myself in the butt for being cheap and not spending the extra couple hundred for the smart locks on the new boss V. Oops! :crying:

BTW- We have 2.5" here in Hilliard already : )


----------



## allseasons87

JK, where abouts in Hilliard are yoi


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1615413 said:


> JK, where abouts in Hilliard are yoi


Hyde Park. How about you?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1615410 said:


> Your not kidding!!! I just shoveled my driveway and that has to be the HEAVIEST snow I have ever shoveled.
> 
> And yes...I shoveled my driveway. My Meyers is a poly blade and I am kicking myself in the butt for being cheap and not spending the extra couple hundred for the smart locks on the new boss V. Oops! :crying:
> 
> BTW- We have 2.5" here in Hilliard already : )


Damn, are you serious? 2.5 already.I going out in 10 minutes to measure. lol


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1615415 said:


> Damn, are you serious? 2.5 already.I going out in 10 minutes to measure. lol


Yep. I was so excited that I broke out the tape measure. 2.25 on the road, 2.5 on the driveway. :bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1615417 said:


> Yep. I was so excited that I broke out the tape measure. 2.25 on the road, 2.5 on the driveway. :bluebounc


Sweet. I don't want to leave the warm house. It looks cold out there. lol Since you are out, can come clean my truck off. lol


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1615418 said:


> Sweet. I don't want to leave the warm house. It looks cold out there. lol Since you are out, can come clean my truck off. lol


Yeah, um no. I'm back inside and playing some Black Ops 2 zombies before I get the call to break my trucks pushing concrete. lol

Edit: Wait a minute...you realize how bad this will sound if a bunch of guys are having a measuring contest in the middle of the night! hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

What time are you guys going out?


----------



## jk4718

[email protected];1615422 said:


> What time are you guys going out?


I honestly have no idea. My lots close at 1am and a sooner. I can't plow it all off twice before they open. This is horrible timing, but I won't complain.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1615414 said:


> Hyde Park. How about you?


Sawmill & 270 area


----------



## jk4718

Already an inch on top of my perfectly shoveled drive. So, that's about an inch per hour, 3-3.5" total so far.


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1615427 said:


> Sawmill & 270 area


I googled you. I have a friend that lives about a block from you. He owns a small landscape company too.


----------



## allseasons87

What's his company?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1615421 said:


> Yeah, um no. I'm back inside and playing some Black Ops 2 zombies before I get the call to break my trucks pushing concrete. lol
> 
> Edit: Wait a minute...you realize how bad this will sound if a bunch of guys are having a measuring contest in the middle of the night! hahaha


F\

Don't let your fiance see this. lol We have 2.25 here.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1615427 said:


> Sawmill & 270 area


How much snow you have there??


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1615431 said:


> What's his company?


Macaluso Landscaping...may have messed up the spelling. lol


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1615422 said:


> What time are you guys going out?


Im going out to hit a medical transport place now. Not sure how I am going to handle the others.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1615434 said:


> How much snow you have there??


Outside having a smoke, but a lighters depth (3"?)


----------



## jk4718

Got the call. Time to plow. Everyone be careful and have fun!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1615438 said:


> Outside having a smoke, but a lighters depth (3"?)


Cool, I have a friend that has accounts up there. Just sent him a text. Thank you.

I am outta here for a bit. check back in a couple of hours.


----------



## [email protected]

That **** is HEAVY. Heading out in a bit


----------



## allseasons87

Man it's nasty out here


----------



## Burkartsplow

Dry as a bone up here, cold and windy pushing down on the system. Bored and about to hop in a truck and head south. Have fun out there


----------



## BruceK

Dissapointing in Dayton. 3-4" in grass. 2" on pavement. Heavy, wet and compacted. Stopped snowing at 4am. Goopy mess, wondering how it will push. Headin out.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Should have come to south Dayton in centerville! Currently plowing 8in of concrete


----------



## allseasons87

6" of slop in columbus


----------



## R75419

Hope you southern guys made some good money without any breakdowns! I dont envy you having to push the heavy crap.
It came down good at my house really briefly, about 7 pm, enough that I thought they blew the forecast and it was going to hit us. By 11 pm it was gone. Got up at 3 back in bed by 3:01. Now I think winter is done so when I get done laying brick today I think I will go and start washing stuff so we can store it for the summer. 13abc did say there might be another clipper at the end of next week but that is a long ways out. :laughing:


----------



## AMS77

Well didn't get what we were suppose to. A few lots I was able to plow some just ended up getting salt and some got none. 

That was some of the nastiest stuff to push I think I have ever tried to push:realmad: I think I spent more time trying to catch it than push it. Most important thing nothing's broke.


----------



## born2farm

Ended up with 3-5 here depending on the lot and when you measured it. Very wet and heavy stuff. Got to plow everything but unfortunately is was warming up so fast we didn't get to use up much salt.


----------



## procuts0103

Blue skys here.... would have loved to plow that heavy wet stuff!! Duramax power!!! Lol


----------



## rblake

Hey greenworks, that was weird. 6-8 in centerville and maybe 1-2 in dayton. got everything done without any problems. how about some salt for summer ice cream


----------



## jk4718

JP: Your Columbus prediction barely came in. You had 4-7" and Port Columbus measured out at 6.9" haha

I made decent money by hitting third tier on my per push contracts, but I had a LOT of work cancel bc it started to melt so fast. I did pick up 4 properties...charged them $75 each for half hour pushes, so that was a little icing on the cake. The owner was at the last property at I told him that last one was free if I could bid on his maintenance contract. That's as good as sold.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Robert, it was nuts. Just got done, heading home 18hrs or so plowing, I'll take it!


----------



## Flawless440

Oh Yeah... Got rid of the meyer plows so no brake downs.. New boss is bad as_ even being short a plow cause I sold the meyer off the GMC. Still got them all done, sidewalk sub dropped a tranny in his dodge. Other sidewalk sub was able to do his complex. Third tier on my contracts as well, still have this dam salt left over. Oh well great way to end a season, hit a new record this winterpayuppayup. Trying to get these complex's to sign landscape contracts, this was the first season dealing with them. They say i got them but dragging there feet. Have to put together another mowing trailer for them, need a answer dam it


----------



## Flawless440

Bob Evans on post rd Dublin needs service.. Frandneo Son keeps calling me. Their contractor dropped the ball, I turned these bids down in the beginning of the season. But they just called again if someone wants to try to pick it up. They will probably pay a payment over the phone, they can't find anyone. I'll get off the couch for a $1000 :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, I am ready for spring now. lol It has been said, but I saying it again. that was some heavy ****zzzzzzzzzz. My eyes are burning from being tired. Dinner is in the stomach, time for bed.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1615879 said:


> JP: Your Columbus prediction barely came in. You had 4-7" and Port Columbus measured out at 6.9" haha
> 
> I made decent money by hitting third tier on my per push contracts, but I had a LOT of work cancel bc it started to melt so fast. I did pick up 4 properties...charged them $75 each for half hour pushes, so that was a little icing on the cake. The owner was at the last property at I told him that last one was free if I could bid on his maintenance contract. That's as good as sold.


Oh that is unacceptable. Round that darn number up. lol


----------



## Flawless440

I got lucky didn't shovel one walk... man guys were crying... Single stage honda snow blowers were a joke.. Thank god for the subs and their giant snow blowers


----------



## blazer2plower

It was a great night 12" I picked up some extra $$$$$$ today. Rented my other truck to the Guy I sub for when 3 of his trucks went down. Started at 11 lastnight I was done by 2 today. The Guy I sub for got done a 5 today.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with around 4-5 inches here. Ran our routes in very good time with only a few minor breakdowns. Got called to go plow Columbus City Schools. Put in 12 hrs there. Talk about a mess to plow after it melted down all day.


----------



## AMS77

Looks like a storm brewing out west anybody think we will get anything out it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nope unless you get paid to clean the rain off the lots.


----------



## AMS77

Burkartsplow;1616706 said:


> Nope unless you get paid to clean the rain off the lots.


Well there is guy down by me that has salted a good rain storm a few times:laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

AMS77;1616711 said:


> Well there is guy down by me that has salted a good rain storm a few times:laughing:


There is always one


----------



## jk4718

Well, that looks like the end of the season. I'm putting the plows into storage on Sunday and I start working after the rain ends. Not counting mulching and edging we have a month and a half of work already sold and my advertising campaign doesn't even start until next week. Now the big question is...Will we have a hundred 90 degree days again this summer. See you guys in November


----------



## 525Enterprises

My ford finally had a hiccup. While plowing the local aamco tranny shop to boot. It acted like it was stuck in second, would not shift to third or overdrive. I tried to get aamco to check the code there, they wanted to charge me 69 bucks. I also do a local auto repair shop. Guy told me the 99 to 01 fords sometimes get water frozen in the neutral safety switch which causes this. Told me to unplug it and blow it out with compressor and dab it up with rtv. I did, and it worked perfectly. I went back to aamco where the tech and the owner told me that it was the tcc switch and they could fix it for about 500 bucks. I plowed a pile of snow about 5 feet high infront of the door and left them ****ers to dig it out. Piss on em.


----------



## procuts0103

Not done yet.... fat lady is only starting to hum...


----------



## Mike S

So u plow snow against your customers door?


----------



## Bossman 92

Mike S;1616928 said:


> So u plow snow against your customers door?


Yea...... I don't get it????


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## 525Enterprises

Those asses knew that it was a two dollar fix and were trying to scam me. Heard they did it to a bunch of people.


----------



## Bossman 92

525Enterprises;1616911 said:


> My ford finally had a hiccup. While plowing the local aamco tranny shop to boot. It acted like it was stuck in second, would not shift to third or overdrive. I tried to get aamco to check the code there, they wanted to charge me 69 bucks. I also do a local auto repair shop. Guy told me the 99 to 01 fords sometimes get water frozen in the neutral safety switch which causes this. Told me to unplug it and blow it out with compressor and dab it up with rtv. I did, and it worked perfectly. I went back to aamco where the tech and the owner told me that it was the tcc switch and they could fix it for about 500 bucks. I plowed a pile of snow about 5 feet high infront of the door and left them ****ers to dig it out. Piss on em.


You'll show them! I am going to guess.......and I am going out on a limb here but they will fire you and won't re-hire you next year. Because after all you agreed on a price to plow them and all was well but since you didn't like their price to fix your truck you acted like a child/ass. Seriously?? Come on man.


----------



## Bossman 92

525Enterprises;1616956 said:


> Those asses knew that it was a two dollar fix and were trying to scam me. Heard they did it to a bunch of people.


If you heard they try to scam a bunch of people why would you even ask them to look at your truck? Not making sense.


----------



## Flawless440

My 02 Duramax with the Allison did the same thing a few events ago.. Tranny shop fixed it, it was that tcc switch.. Hopefully yours is fixed for good and doesn't give you any more trouble


----------



## 525Enterprises

Bossman 92;1616961 said:


> You'll show them! I am going to guess.......and I am going out on a limb here but they will fire you and won't re-hire you next year. Because after all you agreed on a price to plow them and all was well but since you didn't like their price to fix your truck you acted like a child/ass. Seriously?? Come on man.


You can't fire someone that refuses you service. And yes I don't like rip off artists. And no I didn't find out until I read their bbb report locally. You don't treat people like that here in our small community. If you want to justify over charging and robbing people by lying about the problem, you should get a job there too. I don't need their account. Could give two shizzies less about it.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Thanks flawless, its fixed. Zero dollars and zero cents spent thanks to a REAL auto repair shop


----------



## procuts0103

Accuweather says several inches Monday night for Cleveland??? What !


----------



## Burkartsplow

procuts0103;1617201 said:


> Accuweather says several inches Monday night for Cleveland??? What !


I just saw that and said the same thing, "WHAT?" 4 to 8 inches it is calling for I am guessing Monday evening through Tuesday morning. If it does happen it is going to be some heavy wet snow.


----------



## procuts0103

Bring it!!!!!


----------



## 525Enterprises

I'm an hour south of you guys, and it says 48 degrees......wth?


----------



## justgeorge

Back in January I commented on here about buying winter tires and new wheels. I ended up doing that, put the winter tires on the stock wheels and got some nice looking Rebel Racing wheels for the spring/summer/fall tires. I had an appointment Monday morning (4 days ago) to get them put on; at the time the forecast for Tuesday/Wed was only 1-2" so I went ahead and switched them over. Then of course the forecast changed and I had to plow in the summer tires; they worked ok but the snow wasn't bad. 

Anyway, I had thrown the winter tires in the bed of the truck to add some weight and to put them in the storage unit with the plow when I was done. After about an hour the Tire Pressure Monitor system quit working; apparently it was picking up signals from the wheels in the bed along with the mounted wheels and got confused. After I put them in storage the rear wheel sensors started working again; I had to go thru the reset procedure to get the front wheel sensors to work.

Hopefully I get more use out of the winter tires next year!


----------



## rblake

1 to 3 in dayton for monday night. that would be great. get rid of some more salt.


----------



## NickT

I'm in canton , and the weather channel is calling for rain and 46 degrees on Monday. They are calling for snow Wednesday. Maybe accuweather isn't so accurate


----------



## procuts0103

Or they know something we dont.... LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

And now the snow threat is gone. Accuweather like said is not so accurate!


----------



## Lake Effect OH

WOW
Went to the kiko auction today and was mildly impressed! Some good prices ! trucks went between 11,500-15,000 nice mule trailer went 26k walker mower only 1400 hrs 3500 bucks.wright stander mowers 4000 or less. Got a classen dethacther /seeder for 325 with a honda motor!! ditch witch mini skid with all attachments and trailer for 10k. sorta weird for an auction??


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Oh ALmost forgot the 16 ft push box went for 1900 and the skid plows I think 1k. Big salters around 2k. All in all sorta decent pending what u were looking for??


----------



## SnoDaddy

Lake Effect OH;1618288 said:


> WOW
> Went to the kiko auction today and was mildly impressed! Some good prices ! trucks went between 11,500-15,000 nice mule trailer went 26k walker mower only 1400 hrs 3500 bucks.wright stander mowers 4000 or less. Got a classen dethacther /seeder for 325 with a honda motor!! ditch witch mini skid with all attachments and trailer for 10k. sorta weird for an auction??


Amazing what happens when Pugh doesn't have his family bid up his junk like at the last big auction.


----------



## procuts0103

Not over yet.... snow threat this week! At least we can salt. I love watching the news casters faces when the weather man says snow! If you don't like it. Move! I love this sheet.


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1618424 said:


> Not over yet.... snow threat this week! At least we can salt. I love watching the news casters faces when the weather man says snow! If you don't like it. Move! I love this sheet.


I agree 100% I say that to a lot of my friends who complained about the weather, I for some reason don't think it's over after that either, been plowing 26 years and I haven't had this feeling in march for several years now. It could just be wishful thinking but who knows


----------



## SnoDaddy

Over guys it's over.


----------



## Burkartsplow

SnoDaddy;1618503 said:


> Over guys it's over.


Maybe for you, but we are holding hope for one more push and salt.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Burkartsplow;1618602 said:


> Maybe for you, but we are holding hope for one more push and salt.


That's sweet. I'll be working on bids getting ready for spring. In the remote chance it snows enough it'll all melt off within an hour again. We haven't plowed since February 4


----------



## cwby_ram

Did a spring cleanup yesterday, but I'm leaving the spreader on for a little while yet.


----------



## Burkartsplow

70 degrees at my house today, Did a spring cleanup on my own yard. The last thing it seems any of us want to do is come home and work on our own yard during the beginning of the season. Have 20 commercial properties to look at this week and bid out by Saturday for an owner we work for. He went on a buying spree this winter and picked up alot of building for cheap as buddy of mine is doing alot of the interior reno work, and possibly buying a nice barely used ventrac 4200 vxd this weekend. Working on securing a large sidewalk snow removal contract next season and this seems to be the best fit with the broom and blower combo. Been a better year then last but we are still 17 inches below average on the season. Clipper coming through this week and another system early next week for the northern guys. Possibility of a couple of saltings which are just as good as a push.


----------



## Young Pup

Statewide on Wednesday needs to be watched. Probably only for salting depending on temps. But the ground could be way to warm now. Time will tell.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1618918 said:


> Statewide on Wednesday needs to be watched. Probably only for salting depending on temps. But the ground could be way to warm now. Time will tell.


Darn Euro is showing quite a bit next week.  I really hope it's wrong again. I have both plows ready to go into storage and I am planning on starting a paver sidewalk on Monday. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1619242 said:


> Darn Euro is showing quite a bit next week.  I really hope it's wrong again. I have both plows ready to go into storage and I am planning on starting a paver sidewalk on Monday. :crying:


Yep, it will be interesting to see the runs the rest of the week.


----------



## procuts0103

Bring it!!! I love winter. Wish it would snow till June!


----------



## fortydegnorth

Local weather is calling for up to an inch. Depends on ground temps. Looks like it may be a quick salt at least. Nice contrast to last year since we were mowing by the 20th.


----------



## BruceK

The Euro is hinting hard at a snow storm the 18th or 19th. Can't imagine it becoming much of anything but bears watching.


----------



## BruceK

If snow comes on the 17th will it be green?


----------



## buckhigh

Does anyone have any insight on possible snow accumulations for tomorrow (west of 77 for Cuyahoga County)? Wanted to start replacing all 4 brakes, rotors and hub assemblies. And you know how it goes, one thing leads to another when you start ripping things apart. A one day job could turn into a 2-3 day fiasco. Am I safe to start? 

Thanks!


----------



## jk4718

buckhigh;1619603 said:


> Does anyone have any insight on possible snow accumulations for tomorrow (west of 77 for Cuyahoga County)? Wanted to start replacing all 4 brakes, rotors and hub assemblies. And you know how it goes, one thing leads to another when you start ripping things apart. A one day job could turn into a 2-3 day fiasco. Am I safe to start?
> 
> Thanks!


http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN
http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## 525Enterprises

Nam shows big snow next week. Not excited for this at all. Sigh........


----------



## jk4718

525Enterprises;1619619 said:


> Nam shows big snow next week. Not excited for this at all. Sigh........


Not the nam...it only goes out until Friday. :laughing:
The Euro showed a lot more yesterday (3-5"). The last run at midnight was quite a bit different with 2-3". I really hope it disappears!!!!


----------



## 525Enterprises

jk4718;1619623 said:


> Not the nam...it only goes out until Friday. :laughing:
> The Euro showed a lot more yesterday (3-5"). The last run at midnight was quite a bit different with 2-3". I really hope it disappears!!!!


Meant euro. Read it off Facebook out of all places....with the model......guess that's what I get for posting when rolling out of bed..lol


----------



## BruceK

The new euro is out and is still pushing snow for Sunday night. Somewhere in Ohio will get as much as 12" according to this model. I am a bit skeptical the temps will work out for that much accumulation. Apparently do does NWS as they keep calling for rain and snow showers.


----------



## jk4718

Really?!?!?! :realmad:


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1619748 said:


> The new euro is out and is still pushing snow for Sunday night. Somewhere in Ohio will get as much as 12" according to this model. I am a bit skeptical the temps will work out for that much accumulation. Apparently do does NWS as they keep calling for rain and snow showers.


The NWS was also calling for 1-2" of snow on the last one (all the way up to the night before) and the Euro was almost completely right on the totals.


----------



## R75419

We have been missed over and over again here in NW Ohio..... since we started bricking a big house this week and I cleaned and removed the snow equipment it ought to hit us and miss you mid and southern guys!


----------



## AMS77

What do you guys think about this little bit of snow tonight?


----------



## fortydegnorth

Supposed to start here in an hour or so. Everyone seems to be saying 1/2"-1" by morning. Looks like a salt for us.


----------



## BruceK

I'm not saltin this one. Whatever comes will be gone an hour after sunrise.


----------



## Bossman 92

Snowing here but its melting as soon as it hits the pavement.


----------



## born2farm

Had to shake some salt this morning. There were a few slick spots out there.


----------



## Bossman 92

Only slick spots here were bridges and overpasses. Pavement temps were too warm still.


----------



## Hannalie

You never know. Gonna be tough to plow and get drunk Sunday lol.


----------



## rblake

had to salt a few down south this morning. what a surprise. would love to get rid of 30 tons of salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Snow, Sun, Snow, Sun, Snow, Sun, all day today.... i would just go out and salt heavy on st. patty day early and freed up for the rest of the day to have a few !


----------



## jk4718

The Euro still isn't letting up on this idea.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Local weather guys are saying 50* on Monday. Dunno how the euro say what it does


----------



## Flawless440

Got some snow in the grass..
Been working on a 454 engine swap all day... Ready to drop her in tomorrow


----------



## NickT

I'm starting to believe in what that negative nelly snodaddy is saying about winter being over. Lol


----------



## Bossman 92

NickT;1620426 said:


> I'm starting to believe in what that negative nelly snodaddy is saying about winter being over. Lol


I hear ya! Either snow or lets move on to some stable work. This crap is getting old.


----------



## jk4718

I'm with you Hannalie. The maps and models have been wrong more often than right, but when we do get the big snows we usually see it a week before the people that just watch the news. These models don't run off of some guys laptop. You'd be blown away to see how much computing power goes into them and that's still not enough to fully predict the weather with 100% accuracy. Take the maps for what they are...the best educated guess from the world's top meteorologists, but still a guess.

Fyi- Want to see the Euros computing power: http://www.ecmwf.int/services/computing/overview/index.html


----------



## Burkartsplow

I enjoy the maps and I am getting a better understanding of what I am looking at. But like stated they are a prediction and you take them for what they are worth. But I would rather be over prepared for an event then under any day. We average a foot of snow here in Cleveland in the month of March and every once in awhile a good storm in April. This day last year we were on our second day of cutting grass which is crazy to think of. I would like to unload the last 5 tons of salt I have but at least it is not like last year when I ended with close to 25 ton left. I think later next week I will take off one of the salters so I can start doing cleanups and leave one on just in case. Here's to one more event  !


----------



## Hannalie

Here's another map for crybaby... Please note the bottom right hand corner!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Thanks for the shout out Snodaddy!


----------



## Hannalie

And another one... Hope I don't tire you out too much Snodaddy


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, back on topic...no need for the attacks, name calling and/or vulgar language towards one another. if you don't like what someone else has to say then either don't respond to it or ignore it

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## Young Pup

In other weather news, the sun is out today.


----------



## chevyman51

Man I don't check in for a couple days and miss all the fun and MJD had to come in and set stuff straight.


----------



## NickT

In other other news the moon is out and it's cold


----------



## Burkartsplow

It was wicked cold this am. Going to start cleanups next week as I had a few calls of people wanting things nice before Easter.


----------



## Young Pup

Just a nip to the air is all. Going to do the same here, start cleanups next week. Got 6 calls for it already. :waving:


----------



## Mike S

Any new updates? Is it still going to snow?


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1620965 said:


> Any new updates? Is it still going to snow?


a 50/50 chance if you look at the models. lol That's my forecast.


----------



## BruceK

I'm glad everyone's back to the happy dance. I think it's going to be too warm here in Dayton to stick to pavement Sunday night. Maybe you guys a little further north will get to play a little.


----------



## Young Pup

yeah, it would have to snow like it did last week at the rate of 1 to 2 inches an hour. Still have a couple of days to watch the temps with this thing. I know after it rolls through it will get colder that is for sure.


----------



## muffy189

I wouldn't mind seeing another plow this year


----------



## muffy189

What's Monday look like


----------



## Burkartsplow

Monday looks like rain for the south and a mix up towards the lake shore.


----------



## PlowTeam5

40 inches to blanket all of Ohio Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## BruceK

I predict we will get 40". But it might take 2 years.


----------



## procuts0103

Snowing good here in ashtabula!!! Plowing the whole run. Winter over my arse! Lol more salt on the way. Looks like plowing or salt run next week too!!!! Yeah baby!


----------



## Burkartsplow

had a full salt run this morning, nice!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Burkartsplow;1621886 said:


> had a full salt run this morning, nice!


Woke up and it was 44 degrees here at 7 am......no salt. Put the blowers away today too. Was half tempted to pack up plows but didn't.


----------



## R75419

Burkartsplow;1621886 said:


> had a full salt run this morning, nice!


Not us.... washed the salter again, moved all the bag goods to the summer location in the barn, plows being put away next weekend!


----------



## Young Pup

Definitely winter is not over. This will be close for us central Ohio guys. Needs to be watched. 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
333 PM EDT SAT MAR 16 2013

...WET SNOW ARRIVING SUNDAY MORNING...

.SNOW WILL SPREAD EASTWARD ALONG THE OHIO RIVER ON SUNDAY MORNING
INTO NORTHERN KENTUCKY...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...AND SOUTHWEST
OHIO...COVERING ALL OF THE AREA INCLUDING SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO BY
AFTERNOON. PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOW ARE POSSIBLE FROM LATE MORNING INTO
EARLY SUNDAY EVENING. THERE IS STILL A GREAT DEAL OF UNCERTAINTY
WITH THIS STORM SYSTEM...AS AIR TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO
REMAIN IN THE LOWER AND MIDDLE 30S...AND ROAD PAVEMENT AND SOIL
TEMPERATURES WARMED CONSIDERABLY ON SATURDAY. THIS PUTS INTO
QUESTION THE AMOUNT OF SNOW THAT WILL ACCUMULATE...ESPECIALLY
CONSIDERING THE TIME OF YEAR. CONFIDENCE IS HIGH ON SEVERAL INCHES
OF SLUSHY WET SNOW DURING THE DAY SUNDAY INTO THE EARLY EVENING.

THERE IS AN OUTSIDE THREAT THAT EVEN HEAVIER SNOW TOTALS MAY
OCCUR IN A NARROW BAND SUNDAY AFTERNOON INTO EARLY SUNDAY EVENING WITH
HIGH SNOW RATES THAT COULD OVERCOME THE WARMING EFFECTS FROM THE
SOILS AND PAVEMENT. SHOULD THIS OCCUR...THIS ADVISORY MAY NEED TO
BE UPGRADED TO A WINTER STORM WARNING IN PARTS OF THE AREA...BUT
RIGHT CONFIDENCE IN THIS SCENARIO IS QUITE LOW. TEMPERATURES ARE
EXPECTED TO BEGIN TO WARM SUNDAY EVENING FROM SOUTH TO
NORTH...CHANGING THE SNOW TO RAIN.

INZ066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ070>072-077>082-088-170345-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0009.130317T1200Z-130317T2300Z/
FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-
BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-
MASON-LEWIS-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-
HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BROOKVILLE...VERSAILLES...
LAWRENCEBURG...RISING SUN...VEVAY...CARROLLTON...WARSAW...
BURLINGTON...INDEPENDENCE...ALEXANDRIA...OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...
FALMOUTH...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CINCINNATI...MILFORD...
GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...WEST UNION...PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH
333 PM EDT SAT MAR 16 2013

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 7 PM EDT
SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 8 AM TO 7 PM EDT SUNDAY.

* LOCATIONS...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL
OHIO...AND NORTHERN KENTUCKY.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY WET SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 3 INCHES...WITH
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

* TIMING...SUNDAY MORNING INTO EARLY SUNDAY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. MOST OF THE TRAVEL
DIFFICULTIES WILL OCCUR ON SECONDARY AND LESSER TRAVELED
ROADS...AS WARM GROUND AND PAVEMENT TEMPERATURES...AS WELL AS
AIR TEMPERATURES IN THE 30S SHOULD ALLOW HEAVILY TRAVELED ROADS
TO REMAIN IN DECENT SHAPE. THE HEAVY WET SNOW MAY BRING DOWN
SMALL TREE LIMBS...ESPECIALLY ON PINE AND FIR TREES...WHICH MAY
LEAD TO ISOLATED POWER OUTAGES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS
OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING.

&&

$$

BINAU






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fortydegnorth

Cincinnati is getting the snow according to the radar. Pretty decent hit is coming our way in Dayton. I hope it shifts north about 30-40 miles so we can get some snow this afternoon. A salt would be nice but a plow and salt would be awesome. I love Sunday snow since most places are closed and we have all night to get it cleaned up.


----------



## rblake

that would be nice if it came up to dayton.. doesnt look like its hitting the ground when you look at odots sensors.


----------



## muffy189

How's everyone's st patty day


----------



## Burkartsplow

muffy189;1622462 said:


> How's everyone's st patty day


The wife and I have been stripping wall paper and watching NASCAR and the Buckeyes on TV. Heading out in a bit to get a few beers and a Reuben sandwich. Not like when her and I were in college when it was whole day event!


----------



## AMS77

Just got back from a little home show we do every year. Going to relax and watch some tv. What are you guys thinking about this little bit of snow?


----------



## procuts0103

This week looks interesting! Had to order more salt, hopefully we should blow through it this week. Nice little extra pay to help start the lawncare side of things for the year. Ahh I love the Winter time!!! payup

M


----------



## Bossman 92

AMS77;1622505 said:


> Just got back from a little home show we do every year. Going to relax and watch some tv. What are you guys thinking about this little bit of snow?


I cant imagine this snow tonight will add up to anything. It seems the snow will be light and temps are going to be right at freezing if not slightly above. Also pavement temps are in the mid 40's currently and it's going to be mixing/changing over to rain during the early am hours.

Just my.02


----------



## AMS77

Bossman 92;1622526 said:


> I cant imagine this snow tonight will add up to anything. It seems the snow will be light and temps are going to be right at freezing if not slightly above. Also pavement temps are in the mid 40's currently and it's going to be mixing/changing over to rain during the early am hours.
> 
> Just my.02


Yea I just the 6:00 news and they said its going to,change over to rain around 7:30 8:00 for us prolly not going to get jack out do it. I have concrete to pour in the morning anyway.


----------



## procuts0103

Snow chances till Friday! I can hear Ramona on action 19 news *****ing already. She's so annoying....

M


----------



## muffy189

Well that was a nice salt run this morning now I'm thinking I may want to get some more salt


----------



## born2farm

Got to throw a little salt this morning. Most of the stuff was wet, but the concrete areas had some slush build up on them. Hopefully another salt run or two yet this year to get rid of some salt, then bring on spring.


----------



## Bossman 92

Everything just wet here. Pavement temps were mid 30's so no salting for us.


----------



## BruceK

There is something big brewing in the models for Sunday night. Temps are trending colder but it is sill early. If it pans out we will be talking about it all summer.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sitting here watching modern marvels all about trucks. dumps, garbage trucks, unimogs. Then off to more wallpaper removal in the hallway. Old owner liked wallpaper a lot!


----------



## muffy189

Burkartsplow;1623698 said:


> Sitting here watching modern marvels all about trucks. dumps, garbage trucks, unimogs. Then off to more wallpaper removal in the hallway. Old owner liked wallpaper a lot!


All I can say is better you than me lol have fun


----------



## R75419

BruceK;1623675 said:


> There is something big brewing in the models for Sunday night. Temps are trending colder but it is sill early. If it pans out we will be talking about it all summer.


I dont see it happening..... I got to get brick layed. These cold temps with wind are killing production. I say it all the time, Get cold and snow every other day or stay warm and dry so we can make money on masonry.


----------



## born2farm

We tucked the plows away today. We can still dig them out, but I dont plan on it until they get repainted this summer. Spreaders are still on for another week or so just in case. Currently have the sidewalk van tore down doing some body work and cleaning it up a little bit.


----------



## Burkartsplow

It is clear and cold out right now. Calling for an inch tonight up here but we will see. No plows on trucks so it will snow 2 inches for sure!


----------



## BowTieDmax

Lake affect warning up here in Ashtabula! Wednesday thru Friday .! 12" by Friday


----------



## procuts0103

BowTieDmax;1624164 said:


> Lake affect warning up here in Ashtabula! Wednesday thru Friday .! 12" by Friday


Say what!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted a few lots east of Cleveland this morning. Snow belt is about to get a nice shot over the next couple is days.


----------



## muffy189

Anybody seen the 10 day forecast? Looks like some more possibility of snow and I'm darn near out of salt


----------



## procuts0103

1-800 Morton lol


----------



## BowTieDmax

Well now look at the 10 day. Most of next week is snow. Welcome spring!!! Lol
More time to get mowers ready! Bad thing,,,, new jobs that need nice weather are piling up !! Lol gonna be a Busy summer getting spring stuff done with the summer stuff! 
Its nice to have work piled up to do,than nothing but time and no work !! ??


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it was so nice and balmy out today I started spring cleanups. :waving: Felt more like fall cleanups to me though.


----------



## born2farm

Did anyone else receive a little bit of snow tonight? We just got a quick dusting about an hour ago. Just loaded up with salt to hit stuff in the morning


----------



## procuts0103

1/2 inch maybe... I hate these forcasters that say big snow up to a foot! Lake effect snow watch... come on, we got NOTHING!!!

M


----------



## PlowTeam5

Lolz possible snow storm Sunday with inches possible..


----------



## 4700dan

PlowTeam5;1624831 said:


> Lolz possible snow storm Sunday with inches possible..


For you guys or for the entire state :redbounce


----------



## jk4718

The GFS and Euro have lined up. The GFS is a little more generous with the amounts though. Even the NAM is showing it's going to be cold enough for an event (even though it only shows up until Sunday). This is looking to be possible. The quick cash would be nice, but I have the plows off and we are halfway through a sidewalk install. I have 2.5 months worth of work lined up and I keep having to make calls to tell people that we keep getting pushed back by this weather. Grrr


----------



## BowTieDmax

I'm hearing more about Monday storm!!


----------



## jk4718

BowTieDmax;1624855 said:


> I'm hearing more about Monday storm!!


Then you won't like my pics above...it shows you guys getting completely missed by this one. lol


----------



## R75419

jk4718 we are in the same position... builders want their masonry jobs completed/started but they dont want to pay for the enclosure and the heat. We just keep pushing them back and getting farther behind..... if it is going to stay cold I wish that would move about 50 miles north so we could make a few bucks off of it though.


----------



## Young Pup

This says it all. 

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
549 AM EDT THU MAR 21 2013

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-221000-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-
SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-
HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
549 AM EDT THU MAR 21 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...NORTHEAST KENTUCKY...NORTHERN
KENTUCKY...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL
OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO CARRY COPIOUS MOISTURE INTO AN
UNSEASONABLY COLD AIRMASS ON SUNDAY. SNOW WILL BE LIKELY ON
SUNDAY...WITH SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$


----------



## Hannalie

I think that it will trend back north. The Euro seems underdone on precip but who knows. I think that the block is going to weaken enough for it to come back north. It seems that they have been modeled too strong all winter. It needs to warm up though, I think I had two cuts in, a yard installed, and two landscapes installed by this time last year.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1624880 said:


> I think that it will trend back north. The Euro seems underdone on precip but who knows. I think that the block is going to weaken enough for it to come back north. It seems that they have been modeled too strong all winter. It needs to warm up though, I think I had two cuts in, a yard installed, and two landscapes installed by this time last year.


March last year we had two cuts in on all of the customers. Oh well, this is global warming for us. lol


----------



## ram4x443015

i would love to play with the new plow one more time :redbounce


----------



## Hannalie

Here is the CMC. It has not moved at all over the past few days. Perhaps we will see something between it and the GFS/Euro.


----------



## Hannalie

Euro is north and more amped.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I don't care what this storms brings. I'm doing a stamped patio Tuesday in 6 inches or snow or nothing. YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1625038 said:


> I don't care what this storms brings. I'm doing a stamped patio Tuesday in 6 inches or snow or nothing. YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck with that! :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Eh, I will believe it when I see it. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Punxsutawney Phil, the King of the Groundhogs was found dead from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound after predicting an early spring.


----------



## procuts0103

Why does everyone wanna mow and do cleanups so bad... make way more money in the winter!!


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1625187 said:


> Why does everyone wanna mow and do cleanups so bad... make way more money in the winter!!


If it ain't snowin, it better be growin. :laughing::laughing:

Stolen from someone on plowsite.


----------



## jk4718

*Columbus*
18z Model Run(6pm):
GFS= 3-5"
NAM= 4-7"

12z Model Run (Noon):
Euro= 4-6"
GFS= 3-5"
Nam= 5-7"


----------



## Flawless440

Well leaving for Disney World tomorrow morning so i'm sure it will snow... I'll have my guys salt everything and hope for some sun light to melt it. 
Herd it was 80 degress down south, so looking forward to that. Been a long cold winter.:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 0z nam. CMH gets hit hard:


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1625323 said:


> Well leaving for Disney World tomorrow morning so i'm sure it will snow... I'll have my guys salt everything and hope for some sun light to melt it.
> Herd it was 80 degress down south, so looking forward to that. Been a long cold winter.:waving::waving::waving:


A buddy of mine is leaving tomorrow afternoon as well. He is driving. But he has 2 other guys to plow his stuff. And a third on stand by.


----------



## jk4718

8-10" Oh crap! The guy that I plow for just went in for back surgery today. He figured he was in the clear to have it scheduled for the end of March. He runs over 15 of his own trucks and over a dozen subs. 

Looks like I may have to call my customers to tell them we are running yet another week behind on our paver schedule. Gag!


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1625323 said:


> Well leaving for Disney World tomorrow morning so i'm sure it will snow... I'll have my guys salt everything and hope for some sun light to melt it.
> Herd it was 80 degress down south, so looking forward to that. Been a long cold winter.:waving::waving::waving:


I guess we owe you a steak dinner if this works. You sell a plow and we get snow, you leave town and we get snow. I'm passing the collection plate in November to send you on a nice long cruise or two or three next season. xysport


----------



## Young Pup

I am heading back out tomorrow to cut back some ornamental grasses. I don't want to deal with that mess after a heavy wet snow was on them. They already are going to be a pain the butt. Pretty matted down.  Then I think the rest of them can wait as I don't want to clean up down twigs and branches twice.  It will be a wet snow that is for sure.


----------



## jk4718

00z GFS


----------



## Young Pup

through hour 111


----------



## Young Pup

I am past my bedtime by 11 minutes. Tomorrows runs will be interesting. Let the fun begin and thank you GW.


----------



## BruceK

Looks like a band of 12" is likely to set up accross Indiana, and into western Ohio. If these models keep us in the cold the whole state should see several inches with higher amounts setting up somewhere along I-70 (give or take 50 miles) By Saturday morning the forecasters should have a pretty good handle on it.


----------



## BruceK

Oh yeah and then intermittent snowshowers should sit over us through Tuesday night. Too soon to tell if they actually create additional plowable events but it is possible.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1625386 said:


> Oh yeah and then intermittent snowshowers should sit over us through Tuesday night. Too soon to tell if they actually create additional plowable events but it is possible.


ok one more post. Hour 147


----------



## Young Pup

ok really this is the last one. lol


----------



## Flawless440

Oh man, I'm screwed


----------



## allseasons87

I'de much rather push snow then keep edging these frozen commercial sites.


----------



## AMS77

Looks like it going to be interesting Sunday into Monday.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I gonna order concrete out for Sunday afternoon............YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## born2farm

Looks like tomorrow is going to be a fun filled day of digging all of the equipment out and getting everything ready again.

To top it all of, the PM of one of the schools we do called and said him and one of his guys were out of town. They have a truck of there own that helps out our guys usually. So now I need to find another truck and atleast one more shoveler.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1625673 said:


> Looks like tomorrow is going to be a fun filled day of digging all of the equipment out and getting everything ready again.
> 
> To top it all of, the PM of one of the schools we do called and said him and one of his guys were out of town. They have a truck of there own that helps out our guys usually. So now I need to find another truck and atleast one more shoveler.


Sorry Brock, no sympathy from me. lol You do live in Ohio and the weather is so unpredictable here. Heck it could snow in May the way this year is going. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1625486 said:


> I'de much rather push snow then keep edging these frozen commercial sites.


Ha Ha,I agree. I am waiting on the edging and mulching for now. I did not want to deal with the frozen ground. Mainly doing bed clean outs and all the fun stuff. Probably edge in a couple of weeks if the ground is ok. Probably wont't be. lol


----------



## NickT

Alright alright ill ask.....plow team 5 what does YOLO mean? 
JP how will this storm affect stark county? I live in canton. Thanks for the input ..... YOLO!!!!!!


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1625848 said:


> Ha Ha,I agree. I am waiting on the edging and mulching for now. I did not want to deal with the frozen ground. Mainly doing bed clean outs and all the fun stuff. Probably edge in a couple of weeks if the ground is ok. Probably wont't be. lol


Yeah we are holding off on mulch unless requested. We've only mulched one property, but have all the commercials almost completely edged out. If we start when the suns on the ground for an hour or so, it's not so bad. Shaded areas stay pretty hard tho. The little wonder bed shaper cuts right through it though!


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1625842 said:


> Sorry Brock, no sympathy from me. lol You do live in Ohio and the weather is so unpredictable here. Heck it could snow in May the way this year is going. :waving:


Lol it's ok. They are not buried too deep, just behind the corn planters. I did have the sidewalk van stripped down for some work, but I through it back together today.


----------



## BowTieDmax

YOLO. You Only Live Once!!


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1625883 said:


> Alright alright ill ask.....plow team 5 what does YOLO mean?
> JP how will this storm affect stark county? I live in canton. Thanks for the input ..... YOLO!!!!!!


Let's see what tonights runs show. But you would be in a little less snow there.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1625897 said:


> Lol it's ok. They are not buried too deep, just behind the corn planters. I did have the sidewalk van stripped down for some work, but I through it back together today.


Well, that is good.


----------



## PlowTeam5

YOLO = 
You
Only
Live
Once


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like the storm track will be close. Should be interesting nonetheless. The winter that won't end this year. But it started late this year so it makes sense it would end late.


----------



## rblake

I am glad its on sunday. my 2013 gmc just quit on me with 4,000 miles on it. not very happy. dealer promised to look at it today. guess what. nope.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the nam. This is not set in stone. The low on this storm takes a weird track yet again. this is the path it takes. lol "S"


----------



## NickT

Thanks for the responses fellas YOLO MOTHER F ERS!!!!


----------



## BruceK

I am completely out of salt and hoped to keep it that way but now they went and lowered the highs for Mon and Tue to 33. Guess I'll be picking up a pallet today so I can move half of it into storage this summer. Still holding us in a 5-10" range in Dayton. This is starting to look like a sure thing.


----------



## racer47

looks like its going to be a wet heavy push again. i still have plow and spreader on #1 plow truck .i removed from rest, heading to wearhouse to get salt loaded, should be light on salt this time of year ....young pup whats the maps calling for southern ohio. im 45 minutes south of columbus ohio.((( thanks))) .guys be safe and keep your eyes on the job at hand .((( all around you)) , not on the prize at the end. good luck to all ..ussmileyflag winter in ohio .got to love it :laughing:


----------



## Hannalie

I guess that I am confused as to why the primary low secondaries on the east coast. This storm is pretty much coming east across the country. It isn't like it is coming out of the south and running into a block that would force it to die out and secondary. Is it possibly that the primary just stays the main feature and continues east across the country?


----------



## Young Pup

racer47;1626081 said:


> looks like its going to be a wet heavy push again. i still have plow and spreader on #1 plow truck .i removed from rest, heading to wearhouse to get salt loaded, should be light on salt this time of year ....young pup whats the maps calling for southern ohio. im 45 minutes south of columbus ohio.((( thanks))) .guys be safe and keep your eyes on the job at hand .((( all around you)) , not on the prize at the end. good luck to all ..ussmileyflag winter in ohio .got to love it :laughing:


I will post the nam snowfall map up shortly.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1626097 said:


> I guess that I am confused as to why the primary low secondaries on the east coast. This storm is pretty much coming east across the country. It isn't like it is coming out of the south and running into a block that would force it to die out and secondary. Is it possibly that the primary just stays the main feature and continues east across the country?


You will have to keep an eye on the "L" low it drops out of the rockies into texas across La, then shoots up towards us. Yes the precip is moving east but the low drop south then comes north


----------



## Young Pup

The nam snowfall map.


----------



## justgeorge

BruceK;1625385By Saturday morning the forecasters should have a pretty good handle on it.[/QUOTE said:


> More like, by *Tuesday* morning the forecasters should have a pretty good handle on it.....


----------



## Young Pup

GFS snowfall map through hour 75. This is a big shift south. I don't believe it.


----------



## born2farm

Went out and bought a new snowblower for the sidewalk crew. Dealer is selling at cost to get rid of some stock. Hope it speeds our sidewalk route up.

Last storm of the year is very important in our customers eyes. This event will be the memory they have when it comes time to renew contracts.


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;1626255 said:


> Went out and bought a new snowblower for the sidewalk crew. Dealer is selling at cost to get rid of some stock. Hope it speeds our sidewalk route up.
> 
> Last storm of the year is very important in our customers eyes. This event will be the memory they have when it comes time to renew contracts.


Yeah I saw a whole bunch of dealers in the area doing that. The storm watch just went into effect up here. I think the monday morning commute is going to be a S#!T show with lots of accidents all over the state with the timing. Going to be heavy and wet.


----------



## Young Pup

All loaded up and ready to go. Heading out to get some more windshield washer fluid and a set of wiper blades. This is going to be some heavy crap once again.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1626163 said:


> GFS snowfall map through hour 75. This is a big shift south. I don't believe it.


I read that this model run had errors on it. So throw it out the window and don't believe that map.


----------



## BruceK

:laughing: justgeorge I have to agree with you. I think the Nam is pulling too far north. And I hope the GFS is pushing too far south. But they are pretty far apart so what does that tell us? Guess I better go look at the Canadian. Or like you said I can just wait until Tuesday.


----------



## jk4718

6pm runs have lined up....heading right along 70 of course. The temperature is king on this one!


----------



## NickT

Here you go for us northern guys
Winter Storm Watch in effect from 4PM EDT SUN until 2PM EDT MON



WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON


ACCUMULATIONS

4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW. 
TIMING

SNOW WILL DEVELOP MID AFTERNOON SUNDAY AND CONTINUE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. 
WINDS

NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH. 
IMPACTS

SNOW WILL MAKE TRAVEL HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. 
TEMPERATURES

IN THE LOWER 30S. 
VISIBILITIES

BELOW A MILE IN SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA

REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR THE LOCAL NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS.


----------



## Young Pup

Nam out to hour 39: DAMN


----------



## Young Pup

Nam at hour 51


----------



## Young Pup

Nam potential precip:


----------



## SServices

NickT;1626414 said:


> Here you go for us northern guys
> Winter Storm Watch in effect from 4PM EDT SUN until 2PM EDT MON
> 
> WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON
> 
> ACCUMULATIONS
> 
> 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW.
> TIMING
> 
> SNOW WILL DEVELOP MID AFTERNOON SUNDAY AND CONTINUE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.
> WINDS
> 
> NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
> IMPACTS
> 
> SNOW WILL MAKE TRAVEL HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY.
> TEMPERATURES
> 
> IN THE LOWER 30S.
> VISIBILITIES
> 
> BELOW A MILE IN SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA
> 
> REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR THE LOCAL NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS.


Not anymore. This looks like another bust for us....


----------



## NickT

SServices;1626535 said:


> Not anymore. This looks like another bust for us....


Imagine that... I know I just looked at the weather channel this blows....


----------



## R75419

NickT;1626539 said:


> Imagine that... I know I just looked at the weather channel this blows....


And poof, there goes the snow for NW Ohio too!


----------



## AMS77

They upgraded us to a winter storm warning. Calling for 4-8 " I guess time will tell. No matter what we get its going to be heavy and wet.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We were down graded from an advisory to maybe an inch when all said and done. I would have liked to push some snow but a salting works just as well.


----------



## snowyangel

What's the outlook for Dayton and just north of i70? We still in for some accumulation?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like it's going to be big for I-70 and all of us north might see a few inches. Good luck guys, be safe.


----------



## racer47

snowing good in southern ohio . but it was 60 yesterday. 39 now .its going to have to hit hard to cover lots. hope to atleast get a salting in tonight .nick t i sent you pm .love the late season waiting game .:laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Watching the buckeyes and they just showed a decent amount of snow coming down in Dayton.


----------



## Young Pup

The flakes are starting to fall here. Watching the Buckeyes play as well. They better stop the 3 point shot.


----------



## racer47

1.5 on groung. nothing on roads or lots yet. coming down hard .wet heavy snow . hope everybody ready for this .


----------



## BruceK

What did stick to the pavement was gone within the hour in Dayton. Picked up about an inch or a little more from the first band. I'm a little skeptical on the amounts predicted for the overnight. NWS say 3-5" for our area and maybe an inch tomorrow. Good chance of lightning tonight so expect embedded squalls to have 1-2" per hour accumulation rates but the deciding factor will be how long those squalls last.


----------



## Bossman 92

Buckeyes are falling apart.


----------



## Bossman 92

I spoke too soon! xysport


----------



## NickT

racer47;1626663 said:


> snowing good in southern ohio . but it was 60 yesterday. 39 now .its going to have to hit hard to cover lots. hope to atleast get a salting in tonight .nick t i sent you pm .love the late season waiting game .:laughing:


Thanks racer I got it ,will be calling to set that up after a month or so , working on home improvements and organizing the shops.... Not enough time in the day !! On a weather related note who will predict for their area the amount of snow on pavement? Ill start with 1 1/2 for stark county, sounds like a 2 " trigger to me !!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1626701 said:


> Buckeyes are falling apart.


Oh man, what a game. I was about to crack open a beer. Iowa St was a good team.


----------



## R75419

Wish I could find an employee that worked as hard as Aaron Craft........ As to the weather, the nws says 2-4 tonight 1-3 tommorow for Wood co. but most of the rest are saying 1-3. I wish the weather guessers would make a consensus as to what the heck its going to do up here!


----------



## born2farm

Not sure about this weather. The radar has been showing snow over us all day, but nothing is falling


----------



## racer47

3 inches on ground , deck and trucks. 1/2 inch slush on road.:laughing: melted quick flurreys now. no run for me today. hope tonight. looks like its time to light grill and have some stakes and a cold 1. ussmileyflag. keep ya posted on southern ohio, looks like it heading upstate .


----------



## justgeorge

I've been watching the radar all day and it's still not moving that much. Illinois is getting hammered. I still haven't dug my plow out yet, I'll wait awhile longer.


----------



## allseasons87

Got a buddy in St. Louis, already has 10" on the ground and still coming down hard. Definitely a strong storm.


----------



## Bossman 92

What a day. Just finished putting everything back on the trucks, loading grit into a couple of the trucks, $400 in fuel, ect. Time for a beer and something on the grill.


----------



## AMS77

Just hooked the plow up and loaded everything else. No to sit by the fire with my girls and wait.


----------



## Young Pup

Here you go:


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1626846 said:


> Here you go:


2" an hr huh? I'm in!


----------



## AMS77

Just started snowing here.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1626849 said:


> 2" an hr huh? I'm in!


Sweet.


----------



## allseasons87

Nothing like some late march mulch $$!


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1626846 said:


> Here you go:


I follow the same site. Are you a member over there?


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag thanks for the update young pup . its freezing drizzle in southern ohio 45601. 8.25 pm here i will let ya know when it starts snowing again. did you guys in columbus get anything today :waving:


----------



## allseasons87

racer47;1626888 said:


> ussmileyflag thanks for the update young pup . its freezing drizzle in southern ohio 45601. 8.25 pm here i will let ya know when it starts snowing again. did you guys in columbus get anything today :waving:


Just flurries. Not even enough for wet pavement.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1626886 said:


> I follow the same site. Are you a member over there?


Which site?

I got it from here:

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Young Pup

racer47;1626888 said:


> ussmileyflag thanks for the update young pup . its freezing drizzle in southern ohio 45601. 8.25 pm here i will let ya know when it starts snowing again. did you guys in columbus get anything today :waving:


No problem. You other question was answered.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1626898 said:


> Which site?
> 
> I got it from here:
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/


I see. I saw the same map posted on accuweather's forums. I just figured that was someone from over there. Thanks for the link tho :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1626903 said:


> I see. I saw the same map posted on accuweather's forums. I just figured that was someone from over there. Thanks for the link tho :waving:


Ah, no problem. Not a member there. When they made some changes on their homepage, I quit looking over there. It got to darn confusing as to what I was looking for. lol


----------



## racer47

steaks were great, coffee brewing, ice coming down hard . .radar showing rain. but its ice . looks like its going to be a long night :


----------



## racer47

:laughing: 9.15 pm ,snowing hard. looks like we are going to get a good one.i got 2 trucks ready to go with 4000 lb salt loaded. now just waiting game.good luck be safe and dont get lazy and trust your mirrors.:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Started here awhile ago as well. Just a coating on cars, everything else looks wet.


----------



## allseasons87

Sticking to roads. Here we go


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1627018 said:


> Sticking to roads. Here we go


Yep, been sticking here for a bit. It is wet, I stepped outside and I can smell the wetness. lol


----------



## racer47

3 inches here. just plowed 2 mile rd,like pushing concrete . headed back out, going to start the rest of my lots and walks.not waiting till it stops. good luck, going to be nice payday .ussmileyflag


----------



## [email protected]

Got 1.5" here in the Grove City. We'll be headed out in an hour or so. Everyone be safe out there, try not to break ****, and make some $$$!


----------



## born2farm

coming down good here....and out we roll. Be safe guys


----------



## allseasons87

What a disappointment that was. Didn't even meet 2" trigger on a couple of accounts.


----------



## 4700dan

Well we are out definately heavy snow so far about an 1 1/2" still coming down but it's small gritty snow


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Just measured .75 on my drive in lake county about 1.5 on grass . Seems to be almost done to. Guess nothing for me but maybe a quick clean up or salt whatever doesnt melt??


----------



## kc2006

Didnt even get an inch in youngstown area. Ground was too warm here I think, cus it snowed decently but didnt start to stick until about 5 or 6.


----------



## blazer2plower

Got 4" in paulding and its still coming down  got full push on all accounts and will have to check on some of them after work. Looks like ill get 4-8" today.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got all the accounts pushed and salted. Ran all the salt I had left out so no storage of salt. Went out at midnight last night. Was coming down pretty hard but stopped at 2-3am. Thought there was gonna be a second wave hitting us around 8 but that didnt happen. Just got in so now its nappy poo time.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with around 5in here. Pushed all commercial twice and salted once. Wasn't a bad day except for losing reverse in one of the plow trucks. Not sure whats up with it. Hopefully we have all summer to figure it out


----------



## AMS77

We had a range of accumulation down here from just a dusting to 4" of concrete at a few places. Every thing is melting now turning every thing back to a swamp. Nap time now.


----------



## blazer2plower

Looks like I'm getting a few inches today. The weather man is saying 7" buy the days end. Will definitely have to hit my commercials one more time.


----------



## Young Pup

Got in at 8 am here. Layed for a 5 hour nap. Maybe I should have had a 5 hour energy drink. :laughing: Plowed everything. Waiting on this low to move out to see how much backside snow we get. Might have to salt tonight. We shall see though.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Did not start snowing till 230am and we got anywhere from 1 to 4 inches of heavy wet snow. Got a full round in and just need to head out late after everything closes and clean up a few spots. nice easy storm and helped dwindle down the salt reserve also. Hope everyone got a chance to do some type of work.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1627224 said:


> Got in at 8 am here. Layed for a 5 hour nap. Maybe I should have had a 5 hour energy drink. :laughing: Plowed everything. Waiting on this low to move out to see how much backside snow we get. Might have to salt tonight. We shall see though.


Same here! Layed down for a power nap at 9 and just woke up. Thumbs Up We plowed everything with accums from 1" to about 3.5". The closer to daylight we got the more watered down the snow was. Didnt use much salt at all, everything melted off as soon as it was pushed off.


----------



## BruceK

6-8" on the grass, 2-3" on the pavement. Started pushing around 4. Got all my commercials and a couple of shady residential lanes. Didn't need any salt, ground too warm to allow ice to form. Could have plowed a couple of my churches if I was a little faster but the sun beat me to it. They were half bare when I got there at 11:15. All in all it was a nice ending to a below average season. Going back to my two retail lots to clean up slush so I don't have to worry about refreeze tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1627235 said:


> Same here! Layed down for a power nap at 9 and just woke up. Thumbs Up We plowed everything with accums from 1" to about 3.5". The closer to daylight we got the more watered down the snow was. Didnt use much salt at all, everything melted off as soon as it was pushed off.


I used minimal salt. I was not going to salt, but they still had some slush on them. My luck someone would have slipped on it. lol


----------



## BruceK

Dayton Airport tallyed 5.8" yesterday (before midnight) a new record.Some of that was in the morning and melted by the time the main round started.


----------



## Young Pup

Finally starting to snow again. Not expecting much out of it though.


----------



## blazer2plower

Its been snowing all-day. Here and its greeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1627264 said:


> Its been snowing all-day. Here and its greeeeeeeeeeeeet


Is it Sticking over there? How heavy is it?

Thanks.


----------



## R75419

It has been a steady light snow here in Toledo metro area all day but the ground temp and the air temp have been to warm to allow it to stick after about 9am. Looks like it has been snowing hard enough to stick all day for Blazer to Plower in far western ohio. At least we got more salt used out of the bin, we are down to less than 2 tons. Time for it to warm up and dry out so we can get to warm weather work!


----------



## blazer2plower

Its coming down but its slowing up a bit. I have 2" on my truck but its been sitting since 7. And the temp is going up its 34° now


----------



## Young Pup

Picked up some mower parts this afternoon. Welcome to "sprinter" in Ohio. Can't remember where I saw that at.


----------



## blazer2plower

Its all but stopped snowing here and the temperature is 39° sniff sniff sniff. And wasn't that Ohios theme for there bicentennial?


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1627357 said:


> Its all but stopped snowing here and the temperature is 39° sniff sniff sniff. And wasn't that Ohios theme for there bicentennial?


Not sure, but it is spring and winter combind. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Maybe a small event next week on Tuesday to Wednesday. Can't give up hope on this season.


----------



## born2farm

Any body get to salt this morning? Went out and checked everything, had flurries all morning. We could of salted a few of our concrete lots, but decided just to let the sun do it.


----------



## AMS77

Had some flurries off and on all night got up at 3:00 and went and checked a couple and they were bare. Came home and went back to bed. 

We and the wife are going to go get Easter stuff now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Young Pup

Everything was wet here this morning. Drove around and checked some lots of mines and others. Everything is coming of the truck today. Yesterday afternoon when I ran to get my mower parts, I smelled antifreeze. Thought it was the guy next to me. Nope, drove it back home same smell. the water pump is taking a crap. Oh well, glad it did it yesterday afternoon instead of while plowing. Heck that is probably when it went.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Welp looks like this was our last plow for the season. See you guys next year. Hope everyone has a good profitable year.


----------



## Bossman 92

AMS77;1627621 said:


> Had some flurries off and on all night got up at 3:00 and went and checked a couple and they were bare. Came home and went back to bed.
> 
> We and the wife are going to go get Easter stuff now. Wish me luck.


Same here. Kids are in school today but the wife is off for her spring break so we picked up easter stuff and had lunch.

Maybe a salt run in the morning?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Salt in the morning and another push next week. Who is on board with that?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well it was a decent winter, hope everyone has a good year. See ya in the fall!! Thanks for the weather updates by the way, you guys were more accurate than anything else I watched!!


----------



## AMS77

Bossman 92;1627654 said:


> Same here. Kids are in school today but the wife is off for her spring break so we picked up easter stuff and had lunch.
> 
> Maybe a salt run in the morning?


I've got a little bit of salt left so a run in the am wouldn't hurt my feelings. On the good side got the Easter stuff done xysport


----------



## born2farm

I'm not holding my breath on plowing again. A few more salt runs wouldn't hurt. In heading to North Carolina to pick up my "new" to me truck Friday.


----------



## rblake

Well i think we are done down this way. Trucks and salters were going down left and right. Down to 5 tons in the salt bin. Not a bad season. See you next winter.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1627756 said:


> I'm not holding my breath on plowing again. A few more salt runs wouldn't hurt. In heading to North Carolina to pick up my "new" to me truck Friday.


Sweet what did you find?


----------



## blazer2plower

If you here banjos run run as fast as you can!!!!! 
And if they ask if you can squeal like a pig the 
Answer is NOOOOOOOOO. That's kinda far for a truck. The price must be write.


----------



## born2farm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1627516#post1627516

It this truck here. Hard to pass up a clean OBS. I got it for a fair bit less then posted on here.  Everything from my truck I lost a tranny in will change over.

That and I needed a good trip.


----------



## racer47

i plowed and salted all my accounts in record time. this run. i had a guy do all walks and at end i was pushing alot of slush all my accounts are on 1 inch trigger to plow and any less we salt and anytime we plow we salt so i have weeded out all the bad accounts over the years . you no the ones that dont want plowed unless theirs 2 or more inches on ground. no salt unless we call. and them ones that will call when we need ya :laughing.. wanted to wish everyone a good spring/summer/fall. thanks for all the weather updates. i think its over for me, but i could be wrong, i have seen plowable snow on easter and and heavy snow in may before, comes quick melts quick .. be safe out there .good luckto all :waving:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Just got called out to salt again. Unreal. This weather is ridiculous.


----------



## Mike S

Im calling it for Columbus! Its over! See u next December.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1627928 said:


> Im calling it for Columbus! Its over! See u next December.


You can't call it, what about the 3 snows after the forsythia blooms. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Geez, I hope not. I want to get outside, I have cabin fever.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1627966 said:


> You can't call it, what about the 3 snows after the forsythia blooms. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> Geez, I hope not. I want to get outside, I have cabin fever.


At this rate it will be july before the forsythia bloom


----------



## Burkartsplow

One more salt event is all I need and then the ground can dry up and I can get to work.


----------



## Mike S

Dirt work started last week and I am completly out of bulk salt and calciumso im done.


----------



## racer47

i will not take plow and salter off truck untill the fat lady sings. i still have salt. calseum gone. really warm enough to put up salter, but im not ready to . i keep 1 truck ready to plow untill mid april but being in southern ohio its not likely i will get anymore. hope who every wants it gets it . im getting ready to start tearing off roofs left from last years hail storms we had. have 7 roofs and 4 sideing jobs to do,: and hopeing to get footers in for new shop and get salt bin built this year .:waving:been good winter for me thanks again for all the weather info .


----------



## Young Pup

racer47;1628196 said:


> i will not take plow and salter off truck untill the fat lady sings. i still have salt. calseum gone. really warm enough to put up salter, but im not ready to . i keep 1 truck ready to plow untill mid april but being in southern ohio its not likely i will get anymore. hope who every wants it gets it . im getting ready to start tearing off roofs left from last years hail storms we had. have 7 roofs and 4 sideing jobs to do,: and hopeing to get footers in for new shop and get salt bin built this year .:waving:been good winter for me thanks again for all the weather info .


Your welcome. But, I will share one more image before the winter is over as Mike S. says.


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe, maybe not. But I still am going down for OPENING DAY!!! DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Totally unbelieveable. Even channel 4 mentioned this on the news tonight. I am moving south. Who wants to buy me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Guys,
Well looking at the landscape end of it for me I picked up 3 commercials sites that signed on for 2 year contracts today. They are seasonal contracts and it is nice to lock them in. Next step is to get the snow.Thumbs Up


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;1628396 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Well looking at the landscape end of it for me I picked up 3 commercials sites that signed on for 2 year contracts today. They are seasonal contracts and it is nice to lock them in. Next step is to get the snow.Thumbs Up


Cant beet the security of multi-year seasonal contracts. Congrats on picking them up!


----------



## PlowTeam5

Just stamped a patio today. Forget winter. YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1625349 said:


> I guess we owe you a steak dinner if this works. You sell a plow and we get snow, you leave town and we get snow. I'm passing the collection plate in November to send you on a nice long cruise or two or three next season. xysport


Holding you to that


----------



## Flawless440

Nothing like making $$$$$ while soaking up some rays...
Week in palm beach, now in Disney
My guys are great, all subs did a great job.... Still been salting this OSU contract every night.
Guys have been working on a 250 yard mulch job, trying to get though it and start the next 150 yard job.
Think i might come back Monday or Tuesday... Been looking at houses down here. love it.. 
Think i could make a run in the hardscape game down here while keeping the Flawless of Columbus rolling. Got to start thinking of retirement early.
Saw Brickmen and Davey down here.. The big one is Valleycrest they have the Disney contract, seen them in the Turf magazine as well.
Well thats the Flawless update.... Have a great season guys..

Looking for a Office/Sales guy if you know any


----------



## Burkartsplow

almost went through all my salt, almost!


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;1629726 said:


> almost went through all my salt, almost!


Same here. Went through and did a quick inventory, tried to gather up all the partial pallets from the trucks and combine them. We have four pallets left roughly, and a full pallet of Ice Melt.


----------



## Young Pup

Half of pallet of salt here and about 18 bags of Calcium. Turn out the lights this party is over.


----------



## blazer2plower

A few bags of salt left  that I forgot about in the back of my backup truck. I found them before I washed her and put her away for the year. Have save year guys. Its getting busy at work with all the mowers coming in for service. I do have 1 question when I call the companies that we service mowers for in the fall. Why is it that most of them wait till now to bring them in. And want them now?????


----------



## blazer2plower

A few bags of salt left  that I forgot about in the back of my backup truck. I found them before I washed her and put her away for the year. Have save year guys. Its getting busy at work with all the mowers coming in for service. I do have 1 question when I call the companies that we service mowers for in the fall. Why is it that most of them wait till now? And except them done ASAP???


----------



## blazer2plower

Dam please remove one post thanks


----------



## Young Pup

blazer2plower;1630192 said:


> A few bags of salt left  that I forgot about in the back of my backup truck. I found them before I washed her and put her away for the year. Have save year guys. Its getting busy at work with all the mowers coming in for service. I do have 1 question when I call the companies that we service mowers for in the fall. Why is it that most of them wait till now? And except them done ASAP???


I take my mowers into the shop in the spring if they need service. But I do it at the beginning of March when they are not swamped. That way I get it back fast. But I do the minor work myself like oil changes and such. Why spend money in the fall while they will sit all winter. All I am doing is holding onto my money a little longer.


----------



## blazer2plower

OK thanks. Some of my customers are not the brightest. To day a customer brings in hos zrts and wants them back on Monday. All 6 of them and then gets mad when we tell him it's 2-3 weeks out. WTF I do tell my customers it first come first service. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Young Pup

So guys, if you were going to pay for a weather service. What would you want to receive from them in return. Got someone that may offer their services and wanted some suggestions that would help him better serve his clients.


----------



## Flawless440

I got 3 tons of bulk salt and a little over half a pallet of sidewalk salt for sale. I have to tear down my salt barn and move


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a bump for you guys to see the new Plowsite setup. lol I was just thinking about snow and thought I would come here. Wow, was I surprised to see this.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1638852 said:


> Here is a bump for you guys to see the new Plowsite setup. lol I was just thinking about snow and thought I would come here. Wow, was I surprised to see this.


That's funny you posted I was on here too today and was surprised to see the new mobile version. Alright alright I miss the snow too. Lol. M f'r


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1638853 said:


> That's funny you posted I was on here too today and was surprised to see the new mobile version. Alright alright I miss the snow too. Lol. M f'r


I am actually looking around for plow parts and that made me think of here.lol I am not ready for snow, but want to be ready when it hits.


----------



## Flawless440

Hey guys,
Ready for a great season, everyone saying we are going to get pounded due to the odd weather pattern this season.
Anyone know were to get a huge metal storage container to store bulk salt??


----------



## born2farm

Glad to see this page back to the top. We are gearing up for hopefully a good winter.

Anyone on here in the Mansfield or Delaware area? We bid quite a bit of and will defdinitly be needing a few subcontractors.


----------



## NickT

My truck is in the shop as we speak for guess what ..... Front wheel bearings!!! Not sure why ??????????


----------



## Bossman 92

Everything I have heard so far is saying a cold snowy winter. Just picked up another plow truck so I hope they are correct!


----------



## secret_weapon

Bossman 92;1643615 said:


> *Everything I have heard so far is saying a cold snowy winter. * Just picked up another plow truck so I hope they are correct!


I hope so! I spend all summer sitting in the A/C thinking about snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1643542 said:


> Hey guys,
> Ready for a great season, everyone saying we are going to get pounded due to the odd weather pattern this season.
> Anyone know were to get a huge metal storage container to store bulk salt??


check with Mike S. on here in this thread. He gets them to store his bulk salt in. Send him a pm. If that doesn't work, post here and I will try to get ahold him and have him post here.


----------



## Flawless440

Sweet, thanks JP... Ill wait for him to chim in.. Did find some on ebay.. Curious how many ton a 20' can hold compared to a 40'


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1644070 said:


> Sweet, thanks JP... Ill wait for him to chim in.. Did find some on ebay.. Curious how many ton a 20' can hold compared to a 40'


I will send him a text in the am and have him check in here.


----------



## Young Pup

Something to lick your chops on. Scroll up to the top.

http://kyweathercenter.com/?p=7431#comments


----------



## BruceK

YP I think its time you start the 13-14 thread.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, the new thread has begun.


----------

